#lubuntu 2010-10-11
<Kurdistan> nobody awake?
<Vulto> Does anybody here participate of the translations ?
<Vulto> I mean, of lxde itself
<Vulto> <hope that's not off-topic:
<Vulto> :)
<stephen_> Hey, how do you look at the hard disk in lubuntu?
<stephen_> Its usually under the Places menu in Ubuntu, but I can't find it in Lubuntu.
<stephen_> anybody out there?
<stringarray> I installed lubuntu in an older laptop dual boot with win XP, but grub never appears, XP boots directly, partitions are there, how do I get grub to work?
<stringarray> aha! the /boot partition was not created
<phillw> stringarray: that would be a documented case of grub and XP not getting along.
<phillw> !grub2 | stringarray
<ubot5> stringarray: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<stringarray> maybe the installation is not completing, I'm installing from a usb stick, the progress bar reaches 15% and the laptop turns off, will try again tomorrow
<phillw> okies stringarray do let us know how you get on, as we'd hate a final stable release to be broken.
 * phillw waves to to Tir_Eoghan
<Tir_Eoghan> greetings phil
<Tir_Eoghan> wait, the final 10.10 is released, how did I miss that
<Glapo> Hey, I have lubuntu 10.04 on a laptop and if I plug in a second monitor how would I enable it to mirror mode?
<Glapo> Hey, anyone know how to change your video driver?
<phillw> hyperair: will you sit still :p
<hyperair> sorry, ran out of battery =p
<phillw> it happens to all of us !!
<hyperair> what happens?
<phillw> batteries running out, that's why piglet is plugged in 24/7
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~$
<bioterror> how cute name for a computer ;)
<phillw> bioterror: I loved the film babe, with the sheep herding piglet.... yeah, so I'm daft.
<floating> question about installing grub2
<floating> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<floating> there is a mention 'replace /dev/sda with location you want to install GRUB on.' ... I don't exactly understand where I want to install it. A bit earlier there is a mention that 'Note the designation for the disk /dev/sda which you will be using later,' but nothing else
<bioterror> you should install it to the MBR of the hard rive
<floating> for me, my linux ext4 with / mount point is at /dev/sda5 .. should I use that when I run sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda5 <- like that
<bioterror> drive
<bioterror> just /dev/sda
<floating> ok
<bioterror> some can correct if I'm wrong
<bioterror> but I've installed my grub to /dev/sda and I ve a dual booting laptop at home (my worklaptop)
<floating> it would make sense, since in the example he finds the linux at /dev/sda2 and then runs /dev/sda
<bioterror> yes
<floating> okay.. I could re-install grub2, but it did not find my windows partition
<Kurdistan> lubuntu-bang bang
<bioterror> I read "lubuntu gang bang" :D
<Kurdistan> haha bioterror :P
<szczur> naughty bioterror :>
<Kurdistan> lubuntu is so quik all other buntus seems old
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> they should remove the mouse logo from xfce and give it to lxde ;)
<Kurdistan> bioterror :P lubuntu-spark
<Kurdistan> xubuntu is okey but not fast like lubuntu
<Kurdistan> in mine opinion same boot-time as ubuntu
<Kurdistan> guys the new filesystem btrfs is it much faster and better then ext4
<Kurdistan> ?
<bioterror> oracle :o
<Kurdistan> bioterror :P you mean it will never bee good or alive?
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> I've seen that rats are fleeing from the sinking ship ;)
<bioterror> Sun Microsystems was opensource-minded corporation, Oracle is not
<Kurdistan> bioterror oracle cares about money
<bioterror> yeah
<floating> Ok. I got my booting issue solved now. lubuntu10.10 does not come with os-prober installed, and when running update-grub (or update-grub2) the grub-mkconfig responsible does not find windows XP since it uses os-prober. So I installed os-prober on my lubuntu and ran update-grub and I got it back
<Kurdistan> floating you could also try startupmanager
<Kurdistan> good that you solved your issue
<floating> ya^^
<mark76> I found out why PCManFM wasn't drawing the desktop properly
<Kurdistan> to be honest I use lubuntu lucid and its lts
<Kurdistan> dont need to hurry up
<Kurdistan> I have tried both ubuntu and lubuntu maverick
<Kurdistan> It is not faster
<Kurdistan> so I stick with lucid
<mark76> Fair enough
<Kurdistan> :) when ubuntu comes with gnome 3.0 I will give it a try
<mark76> That seems to be a long way off
<Kurdistan> yeah half year :P
<Kurdistan> I survive
<mark76> Possibly Querulous Quagga
<Kurdistan> who knows if lubuntu keeps the good work I will stick with lubuntu
<mark76> Knowing the glacial pace of Gnome development
<mark76> The new theme is pretty nice
<Kurdistan> in lubuntu or ubuntu?
<mark76> Lubuntu
<mark76> Lots of blue
<Kurdistan> yeah and the old one to :P
<mark76> Did it have a theme before Maverick? I can't say I noticed
<Kurdistan> yes it is almost the same
<mark76> Got a picture?
<Kurdistan> ubuntus new font is really good
<mark76> It is
<Kurdistan> ubuntu is over all really eyecandy
<mark76> Yeah, it's getting to be quite nice looking
<Kurdistan> mark76 you can see old picture of lubuntu in distrowatch
<Kurdistan> the installation is much nicer with maverick
<mark76> They changed the menu icon for a start
<Kurdistan> yes
<mark76> It's a circle with the pointy thing in it now
<Kurdistan> I think when 11.04 comes out they will only place gnome 3.0 and some minor changes
<bioterror> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/97/GNOME_Shell.png doenst look that good
<Kurdistan> I hope the speed improves and btrfs become default
<mark76> Also... Lubuntu Maverick has its own openbox theme. Rather than just using the Clearlooks one
<mark76> LXDE needs a weather applet. For us Brits
<Kurdistan> lxde needs to improve applets overall
<Kurdistan> some of them looks terrible
<mark76> Do me a favour, Kurdistan. Go to the /etc/xdg/lxsession folder and tell me what's in yours
<jumpingclear> Anyone having problems with Maverick? I have tried installing twice from usb and cd. Runs perfectly as live from both but when installed to hd there are lots of problems. Menu is empty of all programs, only Run and Logout entries and Run doesn't work. I can open pcmanfm and then open lxterminal. When I try connecting to wireless network manager quickly flashes up the screen to enter my password and then closes it. Don't understand why it runs as
<jumpingclear> live but not installed. MD5sum was fine and cd passed checking.
<mark76> So far the only problem I've had is with terminals. But that was solved
<Kurdistan> lubuntu and lubuntu netbook
<mark76> Ah. So you don't have an LXDE folder then
<Kurdistan> mark76 you mean me?
<Kurdistan> jumpingclear :) stick with lucid
<mark76> I guess that only happens if you install Lubuntu as an alternative desktop
<Kurdistan> perfect :P ten
<Kurdistan> mark76 I have lubuntu as my default desktop
<mark76> They removed the My Documents launcher in 10.10 you know
<Kurdistan> yesterday I tried maverick out gnome/lxde and went back to lucid :)
<mark76> Did you notice there was no icon on the desktop?
<Kurdistan> mark76 I see
<Kurdistan> mark76 didnt remenber then I hate have icons on the desktop
<Kurdistan> like clean one better :)
<Kurdistan> I wonder if I had sdd hd, lubuntu would start so fast that :) I can not even see the splash logo
<Kurdistan> I am poor student
<mark76> I like to have the Recycle Bin icon on the desktop in Xfce as the panel applet is pathetically tiny at small panel sizes
<Kurdistan> xubuntu have good things to
<Kurdistan> many xcfce things are really good
<Kurdistan> there applet is nice overall
<Kurdistan> but xubuntu is not light like lubuntu and fast
<Kurdistan> that becuase xubuntu have more things in startup
<Kurdistan> sudo sysv-rc-conf <<<<--- then this does not work under xubuntu
<mark76> True
<Kurdistan> yesterday I tried xubuntu, lubuntu and ubuntu
<Kurdistan> only xubuntu that didnt let me use it after installation
<mark76> I wonder why that was?
<Kurdistan> bum is good but that command line you can do much more
<Kurdistan> no clue
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf    <<--- if you want to install
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<mark76> Kartix?
<Kurdistan> kartix?
<Kurdistan> I always use that tool
<Kurdistan> :) but If you want to use it remenber how it was default
<Kurdistan> write down some where
<Kurdistan> when I used ubuntu used that one to tweak
<mark76> Okay
<Kurdistan> ubuntu become much faster
<Kurdistan> lubuntu is fast default and with some few tweaks it fly
<Kurdistan> lm-sensors is preinstalled in ubuntu
<Kurdistan> not in lubuntu
<Kurdistan> it is important to know what unmarke
<mark76> I'm going to make lunch
<mark76> BBL :-)
<Kurdistan> :) do that. which you nice meal.
<mark76> I'm not so much into tweaking
<mark76> Bye for now
<Kurdistan> :) ok bye
<|friTTe|> i need someones opinion =) might skip my Ubu 10.04 from my main desktop and go with Lubu any toughts? im not using any of these fancy gfx stuff
<leszek> hi
<|friTTe|> leszek,  hi =)
<Kurdistan> hey guys
<|friTTe|> hey
<Kurdistan> lubuntu-bang-bang-bomb
<leszek> encoding a new lubuntu screencast right now ;)
<leszek> its about upgrading lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<Kurdistan> :) leszek nice
<Kurdistan> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Kurdistan> take a look leszek
<Kurdistan> you can make screencast about how to get normal/default splash after installation closed drivers
<Kurdistan> somebody here testing the new filesystem?
<leszek> Kurdistan: without reading the articel isn't that just simply adding vga=794 to the bootprompt which should fix the splash thing ?
<leszek> *article
<Kurdistan> :) maybee it does
<Kurdistan> becuase when I install nvidia proprietar drivers
<Kurdistan> it looks like hell/ugly
<Kurdistan> were do you put vga=794
<Kurdistan> ?
<leszek> Kurdistan: at the end of the default grub boot entry
<leszek> nomodeset needs to be there too I guess for disabling nouveau
<leszek> or modeset=0
<leszek> updating the initrd.lz is necessary also , but I guess its a little bit simpler than your tutorial
<Kurdistan> lezek what should be update in initrd.lz?
<leszek> only the nomodeset / modeset=0
<leszek> to disable nouveau
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510882/
<Kurdistan> you mean like that?
<Kurdistan> leszek thats not mine tutorial :)
<leszek> ah I thought so
<leszek> bb
<Kurdistan> brb
<Kurdistan> lezcek it didnt work for me
<Kurdistan> fritte jag såg din tråd på ubuntu.se
<mark76> Hey nothingspecial
<mark76> And |friTTel|
<mark76> No. Don't like this font
<Kurdistan> mark76 which one?
<mark76> Ubiquity BRK
<Kurdistan> oki
<mark76> I'm trying out Mozilla's answer to Pidgin
<Kurdistan> whats the name of mozillas answer to pidgin?
<mark76> Instantbird
<Kurdistan> I am not big fun of pidgin to be honest
<mark76> I like to try new things :)
<Kurdistan> nice mark76
<Kurdistan> is it good?
<mark76> It has no tray icon
<Kurdistan> lol
<mark76> Going to check see if there's a plugin
<Kurdistan> I like emesene
<Kurdistan> I dont use facebook
<Kurdistan> etc
<mark76> Too much of a one-trick pony
<Kurdistan> :) I only use hotmail/msn
<Kurdistan> mark76 why do you use lubuntu?
<mark76> Because I'd get bored if I only had one DE
<Kurdistan> If you ask me: I like ubuntu and I want my OS have big repo like ubuntu have. Then it is fast, light and stable.
<mark76> Choice is good
<Kurdistan> :) one day when I am bored and have alot of time I will try out arch or archbang. Buntu works good on this laptop. But rolling release is the thing.
<mark76> That's up to you
<Kurdistan> :) yeah linux is freedom
<Kurdistan> I remenber when I used windows bunch of things to do
<Kurdistan> defrag
<Kurdistan> antivirus scan
<Kurdistan> etc
<Kurdistan> slow computer
<Kurdistan> pirate life :)
<Kurdistan> now with linux I am green and windows free
<Kurdistan> :) I have learned more about my computer under ubuntu
<Kurdistan> I dont play games on my laptop and was really tired of vista
<mark76> That's cool :)
<Kurdistan> cool or not but it was the best step
<Kurdistan> most of the problems was hardware fauler or my stupidness
<Kurdistan> ubuntu is user friendly and goes to the right direction
<Kurdistan> will be OS for everybody not only geeks
<Kurdistan> or people tired of mainstream os
<mark76> Aye
<mark76> BRB
<Gjivan> Hey, Has anyone gotten intel8xx drivers working?
<Gjivan> I am currenlty using vesa and I need to get an external miontor working.
<Kurdistan> I guys something is really wrong with bootchart
<Kurdistan> my laptop have never been faster
<Kurdistan> the time I get does not match with my clock
<Kurdistan> some bug?
<zebastianortis> is it safe for me to upgrade through the upgrade manager?
<zebastianortis> btw how do i check what version of lubuntu i have
<Kurdistan> system profiler and benchmarker
<friTTe|> omg got Xchat,chromium,ps3mediaserver up and running and using 250mb ram
<Kurdistan> :)
<Glapo72> nice!
<Glapo72> i just solved my intel driver problem
<Kurdistan> thats the good thing with lubuntu :)
<Glapo72> on my laptop now i have an external monitor running
<Glapo72> Lubuntu is awesome!
<friTTe|> only thing i dont get to work is dualmonitor
<Glapo72> Esepecially when you run a 5 year old laptop with a celeron m and i8xx haha
<friTTe|> got the current nvidia driver now so im good for now
<Glapo72> Oh nice
<friTTe|> will use the monitor for my netbook
<Glapo72> haha
<Glapo72> What are you running lubuntu on?
<Glapo72> dont ignore me :(
<Kurdistan> fritte did you look to the link I gave you?
<friTTe|> nope
<friTTe|> on my other computer
<friTTe|> i will check it later, need to grab some food now
<Kurdistan> now my splash looks awesome
<friTTe|> mine does too
<friTTe|> =)
<Kurdistan> bootchart <<<--- does not like lubuntu
<Kurdistan> dont show correct time
<friTTe|> hm ok
<Kurdistan> it is more then 30-35 sec slower then ubuntu
<Kurdistan> eat my short
<zebastianortis> how do i get wine in lubuntu
<Kurdistan> I know it is atleast with  tweaks and all that 8-10 sec faster at least
<Kurdistan> zebastianortis go to synaptic and type wine
<zebastianortis> i heard www.freedomainradio.com was the ubuntu of philosophy
<zebastianortis> synaptic package manager?
<Kurdistan> yes
<zebastianortis> thanks kurdi
<Kurdistan> or you can use the terminal with sudo apt-get install whateveryouwant :)
<Kurdistan> zebastianortis are you new ubuntu user?
<zebastianortis> why do you ask?
<zebastianortis> are you a new freedomainradio listener?
<zebastianortis> i met jonathan riddell myself
<Kurdistan> I recommend you install software center
<zebastianortis> in england
<zebastianortis> in 2005
<zebastianortis> software center?
<Kurdistan> yes, much easier way of installing things
<Kurdistan> and in 10.10 it has improved
<zebastianortis> 10.10?
<zebastianortis> wait i think i have 10.04
<zebastianortis> how do i get ten ten
<Kurdistan> :) you can make dist-upgrade or burn the livecd/use usb-stick
<zebastianortis> will dist-upgrade keep my files intact
<zebastianortis> like they were my girlfriend
<Glapo72> Oh Kurdistan were you making a joke earlier haha
<Kurdistan> zebastianortis are you joking?
<zebastianortis> no, it's a legitimate question
<zebastianortis> will dist-upgrade leave all my files untouched
<Kurdistan> visit lubuntu.net and you can see screencast how to upgrade from 10.04
<Glapo72> So Kurdistan is there a problem with your distro?
<Kurdistan> Glapo72 who the hell are you?
<Glapo72> Just asking a question my aplogies
<Kurdistan> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-upgrade-lubuntu-1004-1010   <<<---- zebastianortis
<zebastianortis> i am grateful kurdistan
<Kurdistan> np zebastianortis
<Kurdistan> :) fritte du har två konton vilken är du inne med nu
<Kurdistan> :)
<Glapo72> By the way Kurdistan I was making a reference to your comments earlier you made about your bootchart
<Kurdistan> Glapo72, I see sorry then.
<|friTTe|> Kurdistan,  det här
<|friTTe|> men drar o käkar nu
<|friTTe|> =)
<|friTTe|> bbl
<Kurdistan> smaklig måltid vännen
<Glapo72> No problem well have a good day!
<zebastianortis> jeg forstår litt norsk
<|friTTe|> hehe nice
<zebastianortis> og lit dansk også
<Kurdistan> Glapo72, I dont if it is any bootchart bug or something but the time is not correct what so ever
<zebastianortis> fordi jeg er fra costa rica
<zebastianortis> san jose costa rica
<|friTTe|> not swedish?
<|friTTe|>  =)
<zebastianortis> no...you know, they are....
<gue> is jupiter or eee-control to preferd? or wich program are you suppose to use nowdays? (Eeepc 901)
<Kurdistan> gue you have netbook?
<gue> yes, Asus 901
<Kurdistan> :) cool. I have never used one or had one.
<Kurdistan> hope somebody else knows :)
<Kurdistan> ubuntu have made big efforts on netbook
<Kurdistan> almost forgott about normal desktops :)
<zebastianortis> who owns desktops anymore
<gue> yeah, I have used many both since yesterday with 10.10 I felt a little lost now and. yeah, I don't really feel like messing up 2 os on 2 days.. crashed my jolicloud yesterday..
<Kurdistan> girls/guys I am leaving. Have nice evening/morning or what so ever :) bye
<gue> thank you anyway!
<r3make> nice... lubuntu not working after upgrade :/
<Kurdistan> :) back on track
<r3make> my cursor is not visible after upgrading, any ideas whats going wrong?
<zebastianortis> help
<zebastianortis> i just got this while upgrading to 10.10
<zebastianortis> One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system. Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade of the GNU libc library will leave you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or stopped before continuing this upgrade, to avoid locking your users out of their current sessions.
<Kurdistan> zebastianortis I think its np
<Kurdistan> you can unable repo and ppa after upgrading
<zebastianortis> i just clicked on forward
<zebastianortis> veldig bra
<zebastianortis> takk
<Kurdistan> I mean inable
<Kurdistan> kempe bra :P
<Kurdistan> zebastianortis
<Kurdistan> you do the upgrade from terminal
<Kurdistan> or update manager?
<zebastianortis> update manager
<Kurdistan> I see. becuase it is not default on lubuntu 10.04
<Kurdistan> thats why I asked
<zebastianortis> explain please
<Kurdistan> what to explain, you must have installed it after fresh installation
<Kurdistan> from synaptic or terminal
<mark76> Hey Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> mark76 wb
<Kurdistan> how was the meal :)?
<mark76> It was very tasty, thanks :)
<Kurdistan> nice that you injoyed it :)
<zebastianortis> Kurdistan
<zebastianortis> http://freedomainradio.com/BOARD/forums/t/27730.aspx
<Kurdistan> lol zebastianortis
<Kurdistan> bigbrother debian, the kid in the block lubuntu and the mother ubuntu makes perfect 10 :)
<mark76> But that's only 3
<Kurdistan> :) I forgott the devilish cousin kubuntu and the sister xubuntu
<mark76> Heh
<Kurdistan> then we have uncle green linuxmint
<Kurdistan> then we have wannabe lubuntu, peppermint :P confused
<Kurdistan> haha
<mark76> And let's not forget the late fluxbuntu
<Kurdistan> is there fluxbuntu
<Kurdistan> haha
<mark76> There was
<mark76> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxbuntu
<mark76> Last release was 2 years ago
<Kurdistan> okey, cool.
<Kurdistan> I hope lubuntu will keep on
<Kurdistan> If not I will send my lawyers
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> or use :P archbang ur debian lxde
<zebastianortis> thus far ive liked lubuntu the most
<zebastianortis> and ive tried all
<Kurdistan> enough talking about others. we can use the off-topic section. my bad.
<zebastianortis> cant stand kde's use of resources
<Kurdistan> zebastianortis which one have you tried
<zebastianortis> all
<zebastianortis> it's lubuntu and gnome for me
<Kurdistan> yeah cool, jesus walks? :=
<zebastianortis> jesus walks?
<Kurdistan> okey you mean the buntu family
<Kurdistan> I thought you mean all big linux distro out there
<Kurdistan> I have never used or tried kubuntu/kde
<Kurdistan> its to bloated
<zebastianortis> tis
<Kurdistan> I must go to bad guys/girls and all you between :)
<Kurdistan> bye
#lubuntu 2010-10-12
<phillw> !topic | phillw
<ubot5> phillw, please see my private message
<phillw> !lxterminal | phillw
<ubot5> phillw, please see my private message
<phillw> oooh, that's pretty darn cool
<giampiero> Hello
<phillw> hiyas giampiero
<giampiero> I have a problem with both Aqualung and Gnome Mplayer, is it the place to ask?
<phillw> giampiero: depends on the problem, I'll help if I can.
<giampiero> Aqualung crackles when a song is played. I tried to re-install, but it didn't work. Any suggestions?
<phillw> giampiero: I've seen it mentioned in passing through the forum areas, let me have a look for you to see if there is a resolution. I'll be a couple of minutes.
<phillw> giampiero: cannot really see anything of note, can you tell me which version of lubuntu and also aqualung you are using.
<giampiero> Lubuntu 10.10 Aqualung 0.9
<phillw> giampiero: I'll ask on the mailing list, there has been no reports of problems. 10.10 is new so there may be an issue with Aqualung, are you familiar with installing software?
<giampiero> I think so
<phillw> Some of us use deadbeef for audio, it's not in the official repos so we cannot include it. https://launchpad.net/~alexey-smirnov/+archive/deadbeef
<phillw> it's a pretty mean little audio player.
<giampiero> Thank you, i'll give it a try
<zebastianortis> where do i regulate the brightness of the monitor in lubuntu
<zebastianortis> cant seem to find it
<zebastianortis> theres no power management in my preferences menu
<Mossyfunk1> how do I get non free stuff like flash player to work with lubuntu? can't find any restricted extras package and the direct install from adobe as never worked for me
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<bioterror> if I remember right
<bioterror> you can try to complete the flash<tab> ;)
<bioterror> or was it flashplugin-nonfree
<bioterror> apt-cache search nonfree
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<bioterror> says my Linux Mint
<Mossyfunk1> awesome ty bioterror
<bioterror> np, mate :-)
<bioterror> you might also want to deinstall openjdk and use sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin
<bioterror> oh, clock is already that much
<bioterror> should I go or should I stay
<Mossyfunk1> too many clocks!
<bioterror> Mossyfunk1, how's the spring in australia?
<Mossyfunk1> depends where you are
<Mossyfunk1> beautiful mostly =)
<bioterror> I bet
<bioterror> I've got a dream to visit your wonderland, but it's so far away
<Mossyfunk1> I'm sure I would have much more fun in the garden today than inside attempting to undo these horror screws in my HP laptop
<bioterror> 13500km :-)
<Mossyfunk1> you in europe?
<bioterror> yeah
<Mossyfunk1> ahhh cool
<Mossyfunk1> hehe i got a dream to visit yours tbh
<bioterror> well, we don't have kengurus, koalas and the the most akward animal of them all: Platypus
<Mossyfunk1> haha
<Mossyfunk1> I see em every day nearly
<Mossyfunk1> we have kangaroos in our front yard grazing
<bioterror> oh
<Mossyfunk1> but I live very close to bush
<bioterror> and I've seen videos about blue ringed octopus too!
<Mossyfunk1> yeah haha
<Mossyfunk1> we got some dangerous ones
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> your desert is full of dangerous snakes and scorpios :-
<bioterror> :-)
<Mossyfunk1> this country is heady WAY too conservative for my liking
<Mossyfunk1> the liberals are none too liberal, and labour are all coset neocons haha
<bioterror> might be, becouse you're technically british :D
<Mossyfunk1> I'm coming from english/french and irish migrangts
<Mossyfunk1> why would they make the screws so whacky? wtf.
<bioterror> :)
<Mossyfunk1> can't even get the cd drive out
<Mossyfunk1> bastards trying to lock people in
 * phillw please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Mossyfunk1> and I BET when I reach the cpu theres like 5mm thick of goop on the cpu making it overheat
<Mossyfunk1> oops
<Mossyfunk1> srry phillw forgot
<bioterror> phillw, oh, sorry :)
 * phillw it's not a problem, but makes it more difficult for people searching the logs :)
<bioterror> I didnt expect phill could be up this early ;)
<bioterror> Mossyfunk1, the flash is working now?
<phillw> bioterror: I am a lurker (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lurker)
<Mossyfunk1> nope... didn't work
<bioterror> should work if you restart your browser
<bioterror> gotta hit the train station
<bioterror> laters
<phillw> tc bioterror
<Mossyfunk1> seeya
<semitones_tea> is there a 10.10 lubuntu?
<phillw> semitones_tea: yes
<phillw> head down to 'get lubuntu' at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu  please use a torrent.
<phillw> wb semitones_cereal
<semitones_cereal> :) was i _cereal before once?
<phillw> !topic | semitones_cereal
<ubot5> semitones_cereal: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<semitones_cereal> what does wb mean?
<semitones_cereal> welcome back right>
<phillw> yep
<semitones_cereal> oh i see, 10.10 is in the topic lol woops
<phillw> is no problem, I am one of the documentors for the lubuntu, so I do I do try to keep it all up to date :)
<semitones_cereal> cool :) one problem i notice with ubuntu
<semitones_cereal> is google searches usually return old out of date documentation and forum archives
<phillw> that's a google problem, we do have people within the community working like heck to keep our pages updated, I  got that annoyed I hosted a class room and did all the notes for http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=119
<semitones_cereal> kk
<dan__> Hello =D
<Mossyfunk1> thats betta =)
<Mossyfunk1> How can I make the quicksearch work in synaptic gui?
<j_lundberg> does it need apt-xapian-index installed?
<Mossyfunk1> no idea
<Mossyfunk1> i'll install it
<Mossyfunk1> Whats a good media manager like Amarok for LXDE?
<j_lundberg> I like the standard ubuntus rhythmbox, but don't know your needs
<Mossyfunk1> well fixed a friends laptop and decided to replace vista while I was at it >_>
<Mossyfunk1> he not great with computers just points and clicks just need a itunes replacement for ipod (not iphone and doesn't need store or any of that crap)
<Mossyfunk1> while remaining with the lightweightawesomeness that is lubuntu
<j_lundberg> rhytmbox isn't super lightweight but should have pretty good ipod support
<j_lundberg> if you install it with --
<j_lundberg> no-install-recommends its a bit smaller
<Mossyfunk1> you get your name from office space?
<j_lundberg> real name :)
<Mossyfunk1> ahh ok
<Mossyfunk1> thought I remembered it from a movie
<Mossyfunk1> Rhythmbox seems pretty good for what he needs
<Mossyfunk1> How can I make it so when I plug in a storage device I get an icon on the desktop for it?
<j_lundberg> don't know how to get desktop icons from automount
<Mossyfunk1> =(
<Mossyfunk1> Is there any difference between upgrade to 10.10 and fresh install? I like stuff to be clean >_>
<j_lundberg> it is often a question of keeping old configurations, sometimes you want this sometimes you don't
<Mossyfunk1> hmmm I think I want a clean install
<tlir> ello
<buffcns2> is lubuntu a lighter windows manager than normal ubunut's gnome?
<szczur> yeah, much lighter
<buffcns2> oh ok, better than xubuntu too?
<bioterror> depends
<bioterror> lubuntu is about decission
<bioterror> decissions
<buffcns2> I'm all for that
<bioterror> things are done differently and tools might be a little more from stone age, but you get your things done and you have speed
<buffcns2> is ubuntu much different from ubuntu with lxde window manager installed?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> lubuntu comes without gnome packages
<buffcns2> ok
<bioterror> gnome = heavy
<bioterror> :)
<buffcns2> but even if it's not loaded?
<buffcns2> does lubuntu use it's ownder graphical login manager or gdm?
<buffcns2> *own
<bioterror> should use lxdm
<buffcns2> ok, might just take a peak at lxde first
<buffcns2> be back soon....... hopefully
<buffcns2> back
<buffcns2> does lubuntu have lighter applications for web/email?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> firefox -> chromium
<bioterror> thunderbird/evince -> sylpheed
<buffcns2> I think I have a new love
<bioterror> hope that love lasts
<buffcns2> I normaly use evolution in gnome
<bioterror> ahhh yes, s/evince/evolution/ ;)
<bioterror> cant remember all applications that starts with E
<bioterror> envice was for the pdf
<bioterror> and actually, lubuntu uses it too
<buffcns2> ok so lubuntu packages the lighter apps as well?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you dont have to have that newest and fastest computer with dual fysical cpus which both has 8 cores ;)
<buffcns2> so this old socket 478 celeron 2.8Ghz with 1.5Ghz cpu will be like lightning
<bioterror> I bet it will be
<buffcns2> *1.5Gb ram rather
<buffcns2> I like the sound of that
<gendoikari1> hi everybody, ive got a fast question that the wiki doesnt anwser clearly
<buffcns2> one more qestion bioterror , default or lightweither irc client installed?
<bioterror> buffcns2, I use ssh to my virtual server and I use weechat ;)
<gendoikari1> is libxml2 the standard xml parser used by lubuntu?
<buffcns2> that's ok, i know my way arround irssi too
<gendoikari1> nobody knows?
<bioterror> I have to raise hands up and say I dunno
<buffcns2> I'm new in here
<gendoikari1> mmm im going to write a simple configurator for lubuntu shortcuts, and i want to use as many standard lubuntu library as possibile
<gendoikari1> as it said in development tips
<bioterror> you could ask about that from the mailing list, gendoikari1
<gendoikari1> i think i'll do it
<bioterror> there's alot of knowledge too
<thorlap> wubi : no install for lubuntu 10.10
<madpenguin> Hi, how do I upgrade my system to 10.10 from 10.04?
<madpenguin> i have several bugs with 10.04
<hyperair> run sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<madpenguin> that's all?
<phillw> cheers hyperair, I've been waiting for that CLI string.
 * phillw goes and updates wiki
<madpenguin> is that like 'dist-upgrade?'
<hyperair> madpenguin: trust me when i say you won't be saying "that's all?" after you're done.
<hyperair> it's a more complete form
<hyperair> it does wahtever update-manager usually does, but in the command line
<madpenguin> oh
<madpenguin> is it safe to that in lubuntu?
<madpenguin> because 10.10 is released, right?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it should be ;)
<phillw> madpenguin: yes it is safe.
<madpenguin> ok
<madpenguin> i copy pasted the sudo command given so i'll try it after i've chatted ;)
<madpenguin> i'm used to dist-upgrade so it looks peculiar to me
<madpenguin> I have an abiword bug ... is there any knowledge on that one?
<madpenguin> it might get fixed by the kernel upgrade?
<hyperair> dist-upgrade is the imperfect solution that may not completely clean up afterward
<madpenguin> or when the other packages upgrade
<madpenguin> hyperair, oh, okay
<hyperair> i'm not sure what this cleanup entices, but i'm told that it'd bad.
<madpenguin> i don't know either
<madpenguin> i notice a few nuisance bugs but the abiword was really annoying
 * hyperair doesn't use abiword
<madpenguin> since I can't copy anything to abiword unless it's unformatted
<hyperair> i've been told that it's gotten very much better since the last time i've tried.
<madpenguin> hyperair, i just use it for temp. tasks
 * hyperair uses ooo writer
<madpenguin> when i try to copy something via paste only, it crashes
<madpenguin> ooo writer is openoffice?
<madpenguin> actually, i do, too, normally... I should install it
<madpenguin> it's not there in default install but that's fine... i know what to do
<madpenguin> i haven't been using lately but when i need a word processor, i usually use that
<madpenguin> when i run sudo do-release-upgrade -d, is there anything i need to know?
<madpenguin> will I be asked to input anything?
 * bioterror is waiting for Libre Office
<phillw> hyperair: can you just proof read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Have%2010.04%20and%20want%2010.10?
<madpenguin> bioterror, yeah, that's the new one, right?  they have to change their name
<bioterror> madpenguin, openoffice developers didnt like oracle, made a fork
<hyperair> phillw: nope. not yet.
<bioterror> and canonical, novell and red hat is behind them now too
<hyperair> phillw: see, i've been running do-release-upgrade since this afternoon.
<hyperair> phillw: it's now 2326
<hyperair> i started running it at around 2pm i think
<hyperair> 10 hours and it's still not done. wtf >_>
<hyperair> screw dpkg and its useless fsyncs
<hyperair> i have btrfs! i don't need those damn fsyncs
<madpenguin> bioterror, oh, i see
<madpenguin> as long as the quality doesn't go down, right?
<phillw> hyperair: should I take that posting down for the CLI ?
<hyperair> phillw: what?
<madpenguin> phillw, when does it ask you if you want to upgrade??
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Have%2010.04%20and%20want%2010.10?
<hyperair> phillw: do-release-upgrade -d? yeah sure.
<madpenguin> oh, the update manager...
<hyperair> phillw: actually do-release-upgrade is good enough.
<madpenguin> but, better to do it via CLI, right?  via terminal console, correct?
<hyperair> phillw: my mirror's outdated or something so for some reason it needs -d
<phillw> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 as my dongle refuses to work with 10.04 and 10.10, it's a real PITA
<hyperair> -d is for development releases.
<hyperair> phillw: ouch.
<hyperair> phillw: have you filed a bug?
<madpenguin> what dongle do you have, phillw?
<phillw> yes, and it's a very lonely unloved bug that I've bounced several times.
<madpenguin> usb one?
 * phillw is part of the bug squad, to really rub it in :'(
<hyperair> phillw: which bug? did you poke the right people?
<madpenguin> I was using one for my desktop...but, it's wireless g... with zd1211b chipset... works
<madpenguin> i read that the only wireless n chipsets working is broadcom or ralink...hard to believe
<madpenguin> those two are among the worse wireless chipsets in linux
<madpenguin> can't say how many posts I've seen in any linux-based forum with wireless discussions of ppl owning those chipsets!
<madpenguin> comments?  suggestions? :)
<phillw> hyperair: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/529794?comments=all
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 529794 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Lucid 10.04 Alpha3 network-manager 0.8 fails to connect on boot Huawei E172 3G USB modem (affected: 4, heat: 22)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hyperair> hmm
<phillw> gee, that ubot is fast :)
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> phillw: have you poked cyphermox?
<phillw> I don't know cyphermox
<phillw> I could get it running with the dev kernel in 10.04 of ubuntu, but it wouldnot work with lubuntu 10.04; it's really annoying :(
<jumpingclear> Are the instructions on the wiki for a minimal install still valid for 10.10? ie do we still need to add the lubuntu-desktop ppa and use the --no-install-recommends option?
<gilir> jumpingclear, just skip the lubuntu-desktop ppa, the rest should be valid
<jumpingclear> gilir, thanks. Also is there a list of what is included in lubuntu-desktop-base? I assume it is lubuntu-desktop minus apps? I have had major problems with standard iso and selecting an encrypted home so I am trying the minimal route.
<giampiero> Hello, how can I get SoundJuicer to rep cd tracks into mp3?
<gilir> jumpingclear, you only have lubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-core
<gilir> lubuntu-desktop have the complete list here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications
<gilir> lubuntu-core is only the files manager, window manager, the panel and the session manager
<giampiero>  Hello, how can I get SoundJuicer to rip cd tracks into mp3? Can anybody help?
<jumpingclear> Sorry, my mistake, I meant lubuntu-core. I don't use many of the lubuntu defaults so would rather add my own but am not sure what lubuntu-core leaves out.
<jumpingclear> OK I will install lubuntu-core and then try apt-get lubuntu-desktop and see what is left
<sulumar> Hi, i just switched to lubuntu, finding out that gnome was far too havy for 512 MBRam, and wanted to know if there are any recomendations on what to do next
<bioterror> you mean like drop some daemons?
<sulumar> id rather not touch the deamons, never know when im going to need them
<bioterror> I usually unmark all the bluetooths and stuff like that which I'm not going to use
<sulumar> usefull
<sulumar> i thought more like extend the desktop funktionality by ie installing some applets well if there are any usefull for lxde
<nolatux> Hello!
<nolatux> Hello!
<jumpingclear> has anyone got lubuntu 10.10 to work with an encrypted home directory? Worked well with 10.04 but doesn't seem to access the encrypted directory with 10.10
<gilir> jumpingclear, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxdm/+bug/635698
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 635698 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "encrypted home-folder not unlocked when login (affected: 2, heat: 10)" [High,In progress]
 * phillw you got to love the ubot :)
<zebastianortis> how can i make a text file that only i(root) can open?
<zebastianortis> anyone here can help me
<zebastianortis> i want to make a journal
<bioterror> sudo nano file
<bioterror> or you can use alt+f2 and type "gksudo leafpad"
<bioterror> or what ever is the desired text editor
<zebastianortis> i just opened the terminal, typed gksudo leafpad file saved as and was able to click and open it without it asking me for my password, fail?
<jumpingclear> gilir, thanks, I should have checked launchpad for bugs. Took me a while to realise the problems I was having were due to the encrypted home.
<zebastianortis> i meant a file that only i can open and that will ask me for the root pw everytime
<zebastianortis> theres a folder i made for my journal, whereon only root has access and which i want pcmanfm to popup a prompt upon clicking
<zebastianortis> a password prompt
<zebastianortis> much like when you open synaptic it doesnt just say access denied but prompts for password
<Arthur_D> hi everyone. Would it be too much of a pain to use Lubuntu on a Pentium (100 MHz or thereabouts) 24mb RAM system?
<Arthur_D> I know it's under the minimum requirements, but I wondered if anyone had used it below that
<phillw> hiyas Arthur_D 24MB would most likely below what even lubuntu can manage.
<Arthur_D> alrighty
<phillw> there is DSL and puppy linux that you may want to try
#lubuntu 2010-10-13
<Arthur_D> I have successfully used DSL liveCD
<Arthur_D> but unfortunately DSL project is dead
<phillw> DSL and puppy are the only ones I can think of for that RAM
<Arthur_D> okay, thanks anyway :)
<phillw> if you search for "puppy linux" I think that project is still going
<Arthur_D> yeah, looking through their pages. Trying to find minimum sys requirements
<Arthur_D> problem is, I need to use a boot floppy in order to access the CDrom
<Arthur_D> DSL had that, but their partition manager wouldn't let me resize the Windows 95 partition
<Arthur_D> I realize I might have to give dual-booting up though. It's hard to find projects where I can use floppies nowadays
 * phillw sorry was away, but I 'think' that http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ covers floppy disks.
<Arthur_D> thanks, will look at that (their site is really unprofessional, not a good sign)
<phillw> Arthur_D: that site is an excellent resource, their instructions can be trusted.
<Arthur_D> okay, I just hate the ads everywhere, thanks for the affirmation
<phillw> Arthur_D: have a look at the resulst at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/search/floppy  That may help you out.
<Arthur_D> thanks a lot phillw for your kind help :)
<phillw> all I can say is everyone I've asked to use that site has respsonded that it worked. Please let me know how you get on with a floppy install.
<Arthur_D> problem is, all the instructions seems to be aimed at using floppy to boot from USB. I need to use floppy to boot from CD
<szczur> Arthur_D, http://cutecomputer.wordpress.com/2006/10/10/boot-cdrom-through-grub/ < you can try this
<szczur> it seems that this is the case :)
<szczur> ahh, not exactly
<szczur> nevermind
<szczur> forget about it :)
<Arthur_D> okay, thanks for trying anyway :)
<Arthur_D> I got a tip from a guy over at #puppylinux that seems to be worth trying
<Arthur_D> will need to try it later though, as I need to sleep soon ;)
<szczur> you can try this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<szczur> and then add cdrom entry from previous site i linked in :)
<Arthur_D> hm, unfortunately my main computer doesn't have a floppy drive
<Arthur_D> maybe I can get hold of one though
<Arthur_D> good night folks, and thanks for all the help :)
<dan__> I have installed fresh 10.10 and when update manager tries to update packages it fails. First time on python-something, this time on "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/nvidia-common 2.6.35-22-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic"
<dan__> nvidia-common? there no nvidia components in this laptop.... intel onboard video
<dan__> is it trying to install the wrong kernel package?
<dan__> and the python-something failed last time
<phillw> !topic
<ubot5> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
* phillw changed the topic of #lubuntu to: 10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<zebastianortis> let me put it this way, i recently upgrouded to 10.10 from 10.04 and now when i plug in the logitech 8 jack into the headphone thingy there's no sound, the laptop keeps playing it from its own internal mic, how do i fix this
<zebastianortis> how do i make nautilus my default file manager on lubuntu?
<kieths> hello?
<kieths> Anybody familiar with Lubuntu run on a Pendrive with persistence enabled?  I've lost sudo, and need to enter a nn-existant 'Recovery Mode' to repair it...
<kieths> #ubuntu
<Guest33604> anyone
<sulumar> Good Morning
<bioterror> hi
<Mossyfunk> hello sulumar
<Mossyfunk> hello bioterror
<bioterror> morning
<Mossyfunk> Does anyone know how to make an inserted medium show up as an icon on the desktop?
<bioterror> does it show in pcmanfm?
<bioterror> in file manager
<Mossyfunk> yeah
<Mossyfunk> just trying to make things as easy as possible for the laptop owner
<bioterror> you're doing some pre-installations?-)
<Mossyfunk> just one
<bioterror> I hope it's a hot chick with nice body ;)
<Mossyfunk> hehe nah just a good mate
<Mossyfunk> just setting rythmbox for his ipod, and XP in a VM in case he needs it. just want the plug and play to show on desktop and i'm happy
<Mossyfunk> come back phill =(
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> why I dont have a usb stick in my shoulder bag
<bioterror> I could boot something usefull instead of this windows xp :-)
<Mossyfunk> hehe
<Mossyfunk> you need XP?
<bioterror> customers laptop
<bioterror> I can access AD and stuff like that
<Mossyfunk> ahhh
<Mossyfunk> you work in pc repair?
<Mossyfunk> whats AD?
<bioterror> active directory
<bioterror> Mossyfunk, I used to repair sun microsystems x86 based servers, but after oracle purchased Sun, I havent had any jobs regarding that ;)
<Mossyfunk> oh wow
<bioterror> even tho, I have done some Dell certificates and I'm qualified to service dell's, but havent serviced any dell servers
<bioterror> now days I'm more like a local it support guy ;)
<bioterror> but I enjoyd that Sun Microsystems service
<bioterror> it was fun and challenging as long as it lasted, and the guys at finlands office were awesome
<Mossyfunk> sounds it
<Mossyfunk> i should really get some certs under my belt
<Mossyfunk> i'm good with computers
<Mossyfunk> started a course in IT years ago but had to leave before too much brain leaked out my ears
<Mossyfunk> <<<<knows a little more than the level he started at lol
<bioterror> :)
<Mossyfunk> but right now i owe the tech college like $1400 lol
<Mossyfunk> which i'm not paying
<bioterror> hmmm
<Mossyfunk> bloody job network was supposed to pay for the course, i did everything i was supposed to do and they didn't pay
<bioterror> in my country education is free
<bioterror> :-)
<Mossyfunk> even short courses?
<bioterror> it depends, but yeah
<Mossyfunk> where are you from?
<bioterror> finland
<Mossyfunk> ahh cool
<Mossyfunk> we get university on a loan scheme... you start paying it off in tax when you earn a certain amount
<Mossyfunk> if you never earn enough, you never pay
<bioterror> :D
<Mossyfunk> how do i make shortcuts to programs on the desktop?
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> it's a drag n drop thing
<bioterror> you can do in terminal "find / |grep .desktop
<bioterror> and you'll find the files you can drop to desktop
<bioterror> hard to remember where those files are located
<bioterror> or you can just cp those to ~/Desktop
<Mossyfunk> so cp /usr/share/whatever .desktop ~/Desktop?
<Mossyfunk> I thought lubuntu was supposed to be user friendly
<sulumar> it is
<sulumar> look it even allows you to be used if you compleetly crash your graphical interface
<Mossyfunk> lol sulumar
<Mossyfunk> ok idiot friendly then
<sulumar> your lauthing but try that with Windows
<Mossyfunk> indeed
<Mossyfunk> i am not THAT new to linux
<bioterror> nothing beats console with framebuffer ;)
<Mossyfunk> but i'm setting this up for a low knowledge average windows user
<sulumar> never got that working bioterror
<sulumar> than use a dock, its easyer
<Mossyfunk> thats true
<Mossyfunk> how do I find out what version of GCC?
<Mossyfunk> VMWare player is whining about not finding GCC 4.4.5
<sulumar> trying to install vmware tools
<sulumar> ??
<Mossyfunk> no just trying to run it in the frst place
<bioterror> dpkg -l gcc
<Mossyfunk> No packages found matching gcc.
<Mossyfunk> weird
<sulumar> not really
<bioterror> apt-cache show gcc
<bioterror> you dont need developement software by default ;)
<sulumar> gcc being te C compiler its not needed
<bioterror> debian lenny has gcc 4.3.2
<Mossyfunk> well it was working fine on 10.04
<Mossyfunk> so lubuntu 10.04 must have had it
<sulumar> dont know, never used 10.04 in lubuntu
<Mossyfunk> well the application says it wants gcc 4.4.5 and i can install 4.4 or 4.5
<bioterror> :)
<Mossyfunk> which one should I go for?
<Mossyfunk> 4.4 or 4.5?
<bioterror> I would go for the 4.5
<Mossyfunk> ok =)\
<Mossyfunk> If i install a package, and it installs dependencies.... how do I getb synaptic to remove those dependencies along with the package? I tried marking the package for complete removal but only that one was selected
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> if those packages arent needed anymore, sudo apt-get autoremove
<bioterror> should get rid of them
<Mossyfunk> well that would do the trick..... but assume i'm the owner of this laptop and i do things in the gui
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> !lxterminal
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bioterror> VERY POWERFUL!
<Mossyfunk> from the wiki Lubuntu is targeted at "normal" PC users running on low-spec hardware. Such users may not know how to use command line tools, and in most cases they just don't have enough resources for all the bells and whistles of the "full-featured" mainstream distributions."
<Mossyfunk> yes "I" know how to use the CLI
<bioterror> somehow I dont see lubuntu as a noobie distro :-)
<Mossyfunk> then the wiki is BS
<bioterror> well, the tools are still new, you know
<Mossyfunk> beause EVERY piece of literature on this distro and there aint much says lightweight and user friendly
<Mossyfunk> true
<Mossyfunk> gah maybe XFCE would be better
<Mossyfunk> but I do like LXDE
<bioterror> :-)
<Mossyfunk> very clean and fast
<bioterror> lubuntu looks so sleek
<Mossyfunk> but thats the damn issue..., its not for me lol
<Mossyfunk> ok well fuck it i'll pun on gnome and be done with it
<Mossyfunk> but thats really lame
<Mossyfunk> laters
<bioterror> should I use less terminal and more GUI tools?-)
<daira> Hello all, i have a problem with x settings. the resolution shown is 1600x1200 although the max and native res of my monitor is 1200x800. xrandr shows all resolutions up to 1600x1200 where only 1200x800 has 60hz beside, others have 0hz. i also cant find xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<bioterror> by default there's no xorg.conf
<daira> also the bottom and the right of my screen is missing, because of bigger resolution
<bioterror> you have to make one by running Xorg -configure
<bioterror> and then copy that file to /etc/X11/
<daira> i tried that, but with sudo X -configure /home/daira/xorg.conf.new and i got blank screen
<daira> after i did sudo Xorg -configure
<bioterror> hmmm
<daira> it seems that unichrome driver doesnt work
<daira> can i change to vesa somehow_
<daira> just to check
<bioterror> it's Xorg -config /path/to/your/config
<bioterror> -configure makes you a config -file
<daira> oh
<daira> yes I used -config
<daira> i just checked in tty
<bioterror> okay
<daira> seems like my monitor cant be automatically set up
<daira> how can i do it manually
<bioterror> with xorg.conf :-)
<daira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512247/
<daira> this is display from lshw
<daira> what is text program in lubuntu?
<daira> to open xorg.conf.new from terminal
<sulumar> try nano$
<sulumar> nano
<daira> what is one with gui
<daira> so that i can copy my new xorg
<daira> as i cant see my bottom toolbar
<daira> so i dont know what i have :)
<daira> leafpad
<bioterror> alt+f2
<bioterror> then you can trype: gksudo leafpad
<bioterror> and you have opened leafpad with root permissions
<daira> i found allready thx :)
<daira> here is my newly created xorg, can you please check on that as i have low understanding of X?
<daira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512249/
<daira> here is my x log
<daira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512250/
<daira> around 125 line there is something fishy
<sulumar> thats what you created with configure
<daira> i know, but it doesnt work
<bioterror> you have a laptop or desktop?
<daira> so the question is how can i manually configure it to use either vesa driver or to put correct parameters to work with my monitor
<daira> laptop
<bioterror> what kind of laptop?
<daira> fujitsu siemens, dont know much about it because it is not mine
<daira> i can paste you the lshw if it will help
<bioterror> you can look below it and see a model
<bioterror> that's what I'm interested
<daira> amilo pro v2055
<daira> i can see your point now, i googled the model and it turned out with the same problem on forums
 * phillw yawns and stretches... hiyas bioterror :)
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> daira, I'm reading something, just a moment
 * phillw sends bioterror to make his home wiki page.
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6825844&postcount=19
<bioterror> there's a xorg.conf for you and you should also install xserver-xorg-video-openchrom
<daira> ok thank you
<daira> i will try this
<phillw> kansasn00b is quite safe to follow the instructions from, one of the good guys on the forums.
<bioterror> I hate when things go dirty with the Xorg ;)
 * phillw sends a cookie to bioterror, well dug out :D
<bioterror> tomorrow I will take my Windows 7 training exam-book with me to work and maybe a usb stick
<bioterror> daira, did it do the trick?-)
 * bioterror is excited
<daira> bioterror, sry i had a phonecall. i will do it right now
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> I have to say that the ace of penguins game package in lubuntu reminds me of the 90's
<phillw> bioterror: we needed something low on resource usage :)
<bioterror> phillw, do you like mahjong?-)
 * phillw doesn't play games.
<bioterror> sure :-)
<bioterror> I play only when it's dark and no one sees
<phillw> (never has the time, with being on 10  channels)
<phillw> So, bioterror, would you make a wiki page up? (Or I can make you a template so you can edit it).
<phillw> pokes |friTTe|
<bioterror> xmahjongg and with a xmahjongg --tileset name --layout name --background name etc etc
<bioterror> it looks good
<bioterror> wiki, me :o
<bioterror> I did once in my work maintenance a wike page, it was okay until one guy got editing rights and he ruined it :D
<phillw> yeah, a bit about you, such as |friTTe| has set up.
 * phillw is a wiki admin, I can reverse changes :D
<daira> Hello, it didnt work
<bioterror> hmmm
<daira> i will paste the log now
<bioterror> is that file named xorg.conf and not xorg.conf.new?-)
<bioterror> gotta ask
<daira> i did x -config to a xorg file from the net
<daira> from tty
<bioterror> ahh
<daira> before that i did service lxdm stop
<bioterror> correct o mundo
<daira> and unichrome was allready installed
<daira> openchrome
<bioterror> as I have some back ground with real unixes, I sometimes use runlevels. in linux you can use runlevel 3 (init 3) to shutdown X, and get it back on with run level 5 (init 5)
<bioterror> daira, I expected that
<daira> : )
<bioterror> daira, can you please copy that xorg.conf file to /etc/X11
<bioterror> and reboot?
<daira> sure
<bioterror> if it could help
<daira> but one question
<bioterror> you can always delete it or something like
<bioterror> or!
<bioterror> if you have one which is working you can always do /etc/X11/$ cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<daira> i have no xorg that is working : )
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> it's a good thing that we have a fresh intallation, right?
<daira> yes
<bioterror> if everyting goes wrong, we can always go to back square #1 and reinstall :D
<daira> i can also connect to irc from terminal
<daira> what whas that irc client
<bioterror> irssi?
<daira> great
<daira> cya
<daira> : )
<daira> Hello
<bioterror> it was fast
<daira> It almost works :D
<daira> i have few pixels at the bottom of the screen scrambled
<daira> i will upload screenshot now
<bioterror> hahaha
<daira> how to printscreen
<daira> here
<daira> here :)
<bioterror> alt+f2
<bioterror> and you can type "scrot screenshot.png"
<bioterror> without ""
<bioterror> and it will makde a screenshot.png in your ~/
<daira> great
<bioterror> if you dont find one, you have to apt-get install scrot
<daira> http://bayimg.com/JApCkAacn
<daira> it didnt catch the scrambled bottom
<phillw> You can hold the Fn key down and press the PrtSc key, that will take a screen shot and put it in your ~home directory.
<daira> also i cant go down with my mouse
<bioterror> looks fine to me :D
<daira> to scrambled area
<daira> it is around 1.5 siye of toolbar
<daira> size
<bioterror> but hey, we're almost there!
<daira> sure : )
<daira> i could take photo but i have no camera : )
<bioterror> not even in your phone?-)
<daira> no
<daira> i had no phone until yesterday
<daira> i got one from friend
<daira> just to have it
<daira> : )
<daira> some old junk
<daira> all margins seems ok, mouse cannot go beyond
<daira> except the bottom one
<bioterror> I just read that samsung is make a new galaxy model with full qwerty and it's hitting stores for the x-mas
<bioterror> is making
<phillw> !flood
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daira> i will hardly spend any $$ ever on any phone : )
<daira> sry phillw, not used to irc : )
<phillw> daira: it's okay, just be aware that the bot may get upset ;)
<phillw> if you want to chat and chill out, please use #lubuntu-offtopic
<daira> bioterror, some ideas how to solve this?
<bioterror> daira, I'm thinking
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> but you're not alone with your problem
<daira> somethimes this bottom area shows this top (what is it called) area of a window but doubled
<daira> like XChat: daira @ Ubuntu Servers ... of Xchat
<daira> also i have a problem with audio, it hears well from notebook speakers but when i connect the external amp trough lineout port i hear nothing
<daira> actually i cannot  say it hears well because the sound is really bad, but i think that it is because of speakers
<bioterror> I just got a new mug of coffee
<bioterror> doping my brains out and continuing with your problem
<bioterror> :-)
<daira> : )
<daira> i found the problem
<daira> the resoultion is set to 1280x768
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> :-)
<daira> not to 1200x800 :D
<bioterror> in the config file?-)
<daira> i went to display settings
<bioterror> you got it to 1200x800 @60Hz or automatic?
<daira> it is on 1280x768
<daira> i have no option for 1200x800
<daira> i should enter that manually i think
<daira> into xorg
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> and I gave the xorg.conf with correct settings with the post 19
<daira> i am using this xorg right now
<bioterror> okay
<daira> the one from the link you gave me
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> ctrl and + mark
<bioterror> does it change something?
<daira> no
<bioterror> Modes "1280x768@60" "1280x720@60" "800x600@60" "1280x800@60" "800x600@56"
<daira> but i have to use shift for + mark
<daira> i can see that also in xorg.conf but i cannot choose it from gui
<daira> "Virtual	1280 768" what is this
<bioterror> that comes from the amiga times
<bioterror> virtual desktop size or something like that
<bioterror> remove those modes and put only 1200x800
<bioterror> and restart the X
<daira> should i remove virtual also : )
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> leave just 1200x800
<bioterror> let's see if that works
<daira> what is shortcut to restart x
<daira> ?
<daira> CTRL ALT BACKSPACE?
<bioterror> if it works
<bioterror> I've seen comments that it doesnt work
<bioterror> try it out
<daira> i will reboot
<daira> just to wait my download to finish
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> there goes nothing ;)
<daira> hey, now it is like before i believe
<daira> 1600x200
<daira> 1200
<bioterror> ? :D
<daira> what is terminal command to check resolution?\
<daira> xrandr outputs that i am using 1600x1200 @ 0 hz : )
<bioterror> what :D
<daira> haha
<bioterror> *double facepalm* :D
<daira> seems like i should remove more things from xorg than just modes
<bioterror> can you pastebin?
<bioterror> I would like to see it
<daira> xorg?
<daira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512306/
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> there's different kind of resolutions
<daira> ...
<bioterror> I have no idea about those sync rates
<daira> i remember some website where it calculated syncrates for you
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> hey hey hey!
<bioterror> back to square #1
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> http://pastebin.org/166294 try that one
<daira> ok
<bioterror> "crosses fingers"
<daira> hello
<daira> still 1600 x 1200
<daira> and xorg is empty now when i opened it
<bioterror> cant be
<bioterror> it just cant be
<daira> i will try again
<bioterror> if you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daira> what is happening : )
<daira> even the txt i download from pastebin is empty
<daira> yes, it is empty
<daira> with nano also
<bioterror> i m p o s s i b l e
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> I'm gathering myself
<bioterror> let's open terminal
<daira> i had to shutdown by holding power button
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> open terminal
<daira> did it
<bioterror> let's do it like this
<bioterror> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> and paste that stuff
<bioterror> Wed14:27 <bioterror> http://pastebin.org/166294 try that one
<daira> 0 lines
<bioterror> and close it with ctrl+x
<bioterror> press y as yes
<bioterror> and press then enter
<bioterror> and can you cofirm with "$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<bioterror> that there's not that stuff
<daira> ok
<bioterror> you can paste with your mouses middle button (3)
<bioterror> if you dont have three buttons, you can emulate it by pressy both buttons at the same time
<daira> what does cat do?
<bioterror> it shows that file
<bioterror> nothing more, nothing "less" ;)
<daira> it just shows nothing
<bioterror> how
<bioterror> you just added stuff in there? :D
<bioterror> let's try it this way alt+f2 to open the "run prompt"
<bioterror> gksudo leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> paste that pastebin what I gave to you
<bioterror> and save it
<daira> ok
<bioterror> by pressing ctrl+s
<daira> just a minute
<bioterror> gksudo should ask the permission to run as root
<daira> i did
<bioterror> if we now do in terminal cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> does it show us something?
<daira> shows xorg
<daira> full
<bioterror> does it now have those parameters in side it? :D
<daira> yes :D
<bioterror> how about reboot or something
<bioterror> and wonder if it's empty again
<daira> ok
<daira> how can i reboot from terminal?
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> sudo reboot
<daira> hello
<bioterror> gimme some good news
<daira> I am using irrsi now
<daira> : )
<daira> screen scrambled
<daira> on 1200x800
<daira> I wonder if 1200x800 is the real resolution for this monitor
<daira> if 1280x768 worked partially
<bioterror> you can try 1280x800
<daira> yes
<daira> i think that should do the trick
<bioterror> we have got nothing to lose
<daira> i will go to tty2 and edit it in nano
<daira> what exactly should i edit?
<bioterror> the line with "virtual 1200 800"
<bioterror> change it to 1280
<bioterror> I think
<daira> i did
<daira> lemme try : )
<daira> WHOILA
<daira> it works : )
<bioterror> \o/
<daira> thank you bioterror
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> so, you had a problem with sounds. HAHAHAHA :
<bioterror> :D
<daira> yes : )
<bioterror> I have 55 minutes of my workday left
<bioterror> what shall we do now
<bioterror> 4th mug of coffee, maybe?-)
<daira> i will google it first : )
<bioterror> daira, I bet it's a little satisfying when you small things like that to work
<daira> i just love the fact that when i configure the notebook with linux they never call me again, it allways works
<daira> so it's worth the trouble : )
<daira> it would be good to paste correct xorg.conf to forums maybe
<phillw> pop it  onto http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332 to help others.
<bioterror> daira, I had a problem with Dell D600 regarding suspend/resume. when I solved my problem, my son broke the DC adapter on the motherboard :-)
<daira> :D
<bioterror> I enjoyed a working suspend/resume for a 5 days
<bioterror> and I had that problem for like 4 months
<daira> i found this for my audio problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/76784
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 76784 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Audio-output error in Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pro V2055 (affected: 0, heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<daira> how to enter sound configuration on lubuntu?
<bioterror> oookay
<bioterror> daira, amixer -q set "Duplicate Front" mute
<bioterror> put that in your terminal
<daira> still not working
<bioterror> you dont hear anything at all?
<daira> no
<daira> only on speakers
<daira> seems like it is old problem, but i havent found any solution to it
<bioterror> usb soundcard, hahaha
<daira> no way : )
<bioterror> daira, http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/02/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-gutsy-710.html :D
<daira> i found the solution
<daira> just now
<bioterror> you got it working
<daira> must try it
<daira> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/184314/comments/49
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 184314 in linux (Ubuntu) "Headphone jack does not work in NC1502 (affected: 1, heat: 7)" [Medium,Triaged]
<daira> now, how to find out what alsadriver version am i using?
<bioterror> $ dpkg -l alsa-base
<bioterror> ii  alsa-base                  1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3     ALSA driver configuration files
<daira> thx
<daira> seems like i have the latest alsa driver
<bioterror> you really got yourself a laptop with issues
<daira> although this is vt17xx card and mine is vt23xx
<daira> if i have the same driver version and i manually compile it, will it override previous driver?
<bioterror> you can try it ;)
<daira> : )
<daira> i got some errors in "make"
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> errors are bad, warning are okay
<daira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512361/
<bioterror> well, my work day is done and I'm about to hit the train station and head to my home
<daira> heh, thx for help
<bioterror> hope the leafs are off the tracks so that the train is not late like 40 minutes or something like and the train goes all the way to my home station
<daira> should i try to compile it
<bioterror> we have had somekind of problems today
<daira> and gl with your train : )
<bioterror> aahhhh
<bioterror> you're compiling a whole kernel
<bioterror> daaamn
<daira> omg  : )
<bioterror> if I got it right?
<bioterror> or something like
<daira> no
<daira> just alsa driver i believe
<bioterror> or what was it doing in the kernel folder :D
<daira> dunno
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> okay
<daira> i will ask this in ubuntu irc, now that you are going home : )
<bioterror> thanks for the confidence ;)
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> is it possible to install a gaia theme on lubuntu
<kosaidpo> cus icudnt at all
<kosaidpo> if so can someone tell me how please
<OlMightyGreek> hi
<OlMightyGreek> is there a 64bit version of lubuntu?
<bioterror> not yet, but do you have over 3GB of RAM?-)
<OlMightyGreek> yes
<OlMightyGreek> 4gb
<bioterror> it depends on the kernel configuration if sees it all
<bioterror> 4GB is the limit on 32bit system
<daira> is there a way for aqualung not to open another instance when i click another song from the file manager
<phillw> bioterror: if they want a 64Bit version, they need to use minimal install and put the 64bit kernel on.
<eee701FTW> I want to remove some applications from my fresh install of lubuntu 10.10. However, it wants to remove lubuntu-desktop as well in every case.
<eee701FTW> how do I remove, say, chromium without removing lubuntu-desktop too?
<phillw> eee701FTW: the desktop package is a meta package and be removed
<eee701FTW> Okay, thanks. Just appeared to be a bad idea at a glance.
<eee701FTW> prob solved.
<eee701FTW> cya
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/RemoveLubuntuDesktop
<b0mz> Hi guys, i want to get lubuntu on an USB with unetbootin.. I dont see lubuntu on the distro list, does it work if i choose ubuntu or xubuntu but with the lubuntu.iso file? =/
<phillw> b0mz: unetbootin will put it on if you have the iso file on your computer. lubuntu is not 'adopoted' yet.
<phillw> b0mz: please use the torrents, the servers are getting hammered !!!!!
<b0mz> phillw: ok, so i can choose ubuntu then? phillw im downloading it from an swedish server :)
<phillw> you would need to download the lubuntu iso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Get%20Lubuntu and then tell unetbootin to use that iso to create the usb.
<b0mz> phillw: yes i know, but lubuntu doesnt exist in unetbootin list.. my question was if it doesnt matter if i choose ubuntu or xubuntu from that list
 * phillw thinks the secondary server is quiet if you need a direct download. That's my server area and they haven't shouted at me... yet :P
<b0mz> :)
<phillw> b0mz: if you have the lubuntu iso, then you can tell unebootin to use a local iso.
<phillw> *unetbootin*
<b0mz> aight now i see that, sorry... my mistake
<phillw> b0mz: there is no need to apologise while you are learning :)
<b0mz> thanks ;)
<camster> hello! just installed lubuntu. i was running a webcam on cheese and recording video just fine under ubuntu 10.04. cheese loads in lubuntu but recording video fails. is there anything i can do to get it to work? thx
<camster> i switched to lubuntu as its faster on this cheap computer
<camster> cheese does see the webcam in lubuntu, but attempting to record video does not work
<phillw> camster: I'm sorry, I'm not really up to speed on multimedia stuff, if you head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 and have a read of what they have, if you need to ask a question, use the lubuntu tag.
<camster> ok thanks
<sepplmaster> hey to all! i am looking for a backup solution, like deja dup for lubuntu but i do not want to use nautilus. can anyone help me?
<phillw> sepplmaster: depends if you like cli or gui?
<phillw> (command line or grphics)
<phillw> *graphics)
<bioterror> I've heard only good about rsync
<phillw> okies, give me one moment and I'll dig a couple of links out for you to look at.
 * phillw here's one I wrote earlier :D http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=25#p27
<sepplmaster1> phillw: excuse me, but i was afk. well graphics would be better
<phillw> sepplmaster: use either CloneZilla or Pybackpack.
<phillw> both are excellent Graphical systems.
<sepplmaster> phillw: i have heared about pybackpack, and will try it. i was not sure wether it depends on nautilus. clone zilla is only for entire partitions so it is not my favourite.
<phillw> pybackpack is good for normal backups, I use clonezilla for disk backups.
<sepplmaster> phillw: the forum entry looks interesting, marked it as a favourite, will try pybackpack now.
<phillw> there are some others around, but I only have experience of them two. you can ask in #ubuntu-beginners to ask what others recommend.
<sepplmaster> phillw: i chose #lubuntu because i thought you will know about the problems with nautilus dependencies but good idea. i will try! thank you for now.
<phillw> just let them know that you don't want gnome and are using lubuntu. But pybackpack is pretty  lean and mean.
<phillw> sepplmaster: you can "/join #lubuntu-offtopic" if you want, we don't bite :)
<aaq> any one out there, one who cares?
<bioterror> me
<bioterror> what's your problem?
<aaq> well after i installed lubuntu
<aaq> and uodated
<aaq> it deleted win7 boot
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> this is though one
<aaq> 3rd time :(
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I'm trying to gather myself up
<bioterror> and we can try to do it
<bioterror> okay! ;)
<bioterror> have you used terminal?
<bioterror> is it weird for you?
<aaq> not motch
<aaq> its like matrix
<bioterror> but you know how to use nano?-)
<aaq> nano?
<aaq> sry
<aaq> but does this happend with ubuntu to?
<phillw> !grub2 | aaq
<ubot5> aaq: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<phillw> aaq: if you just want to re-install the windows boot loader and loose the ubuntu area, you can do that, else sometimes a re-install of grub2 will settle things down for you.
<aaq> i want lubuntu and win.
<bioterror> well
<aaq> so i guess i have to look into grub
<phillw> aaq: give me one moment
<bioterror> we could edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> we only need to dig out your windows partition (which is /dev/sda1 for sure) and the UUID for it
<phillw> aaq: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> im wondein how ican install gaia theme they look cool and wanna install one but i see no way to
<kosaidpo> can  someone please tell me how
<phillw> aaq I have more detailed instructions for if that does not work, but get the win boot loader back on & make sure win7 is happy, then put grub2 back on.
<aaq> ok. thanks
<kosaidpo> phillw: hello : D
<kosaidpo> have you ever tried gaia them on lubuntu ?
<phillw> hiyas kosaidpo yes, I saw your question earlier, but I'm not a 'themes' person, you may be better asking on the mailing list, unless one of the people who know how to do it are in.
<phillw> I do have a forum posting of it, so can always try to find that.
<kosaidpo> phillw: okies thnaks mych other then that hows you
<phillw> kosaidpo: /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<kosaidpo>  /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<kosaidpo> hihi
<kosaidpo> idk why icant get on it
<kosaidpo> ahh the lil space : )
<aaq> well now i just need to know how to get acess to lubuntu to fix grub ^^
<bioterror> sounds like livecd and chroot
<bioterror> !chroot
<ubot5> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<phillw> aaq: do you have a cd with (l)ubuntu on it?
<aaq> usb
<phillw> but you can boot from it?
<aaq> yes
<phillw> one moment ....
<phillw> aaq: you will be able to use http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35  just be really careful with device names !!!!
<aaq> ok ill try
<aaq> thanks'
<phillw> aaq: if it is just a grub issue, have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5
<aaq> yes and no i think
<phillw> aaq: try http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5 first, I don't really think it is a kernel issue; as I doubt you have deleted that.
<aaq> but this make ma head hurt
<phillw> "When a good Grub2 becomes a poorly Grub2" is the section you want
<mark76> When good Grubs go bad
<phillw> aaq: it makes your head hurt? Just imagine how much it hurt my head when I wrote it !!!!
<aaq> :)
<aaq> well i know nothing of this
<aaq> just looking forward to my girlfrind is going to fix hers
<phillw> aaq: just so as you know, http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=57#p81
<phillw> my instructions are checked out before I post them on my forum or onto the lubuntu wiki area.
<aaq> well i have reinstalled win and lubunto 2 times so i dont care if it goes to hell. i just want to find i way to get it working even if that mean reinstalling
<aaq> but i guess someone it working his ass off over this? its not only me?
<phillw> 10.10 is fairly recent, let me have a look and see if it is having issues with Win7
<aaq> but i installed 10.10
<aaq> and it was some linux image update and then it failed
<phillw> is okay, I'm just asking Mr Grub :)
<phillw> aaq: then you will need to use http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35 to get a replacement kernel. Again, be really careful of device names.
<phillw> aaq: there are no reported issues from thousands of users with 10.10 and Win7. Can I suggest that you check the install cd passes the self test.
<aaq> hmm
<phillw> if you're on usb, then you need to manually check the iso download on both your computer and the usb stick
<aaq> well it did work until i updated
<aaq> so i had both win7 and lubuntu 10.10
<phillw> I'm guesssing there was a file corruption as you downloaded the updates.
<aaq> maybe but it happend 3 times :)
<aaq> should i dl updates while installing?
<phillw> no, do not do the updates. get the system up and stable first.
<phillw> aaq: ensure you do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/CheckCD to the iso file you're using to make the usb stick with.
<aaq> kk
<head_victim> Is there anywhere that has differences between Lubuntu and a mini iso with lxde over the top?
<head_victim> Google is only showing me something from 2009
<phillw> head_victim: I'm not sure, but you now have two options to install lubuntu via the mini-iso
<phillw> standard and cut-down
<head_victim> I was curious because I have a Lubuntu 10.10 in a VM from the Beta and I have a 10.04 that was originally gnome with lxde installed over the top and they look very different.
 * phillw has just realised has missed a page on the wiki :'(
<phillw> head_victim: if you have gnome with it, you will have a legacy of gnome on it.
<bioterror> !removing gnome
<bioterror> :D
<head_victim> I'm thinking simply using Lubuntu will just be "easier"
<phillw> you can rid your system of gnome
<phillw> head_victim: and a lot faster :)
<bioterror> I have to remember that ubuntu mini iso is for the 64bit installation
<head_victim> phillw: so lubuntu is quicker than mini iso + lxde?
<phillw> lxde and lubuntu work very closely together, so you will get a system that works well together.
<head_victim> Ok. I'm hoping the scroll wheel flicking through all my open windows will be gone when I install it properly as opposed to in a vm. It's painful with a free scrolling mouse
<phillw> head_victim: I can only repeat what others say, and that is that they love lubuntu.
<head_victim> My 2.4 celeron is starting to really chug with gnome and xfce wasn't really much different.
<phillw> lxde is smaller than xubuntu, "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MiB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu." and we know it works on such systems.
<head_victim> Yeah I was pretty happy with it in the vm. It may just save me buying a new pc if I'm lucky.
<phillw> head_victim: I do see people pop on here thanking the team for breathing life into an older computer.
<kosaidpo> peace out guys
<head_victim> It's coupled with a quad core sitting beside it with synergy so I don't NEED another powerhouse, I just use this for irc, amsn & skype. It's nice while gaming to have a whole second PC sitting there with other things going. I never thought dual head was a good solution when you can have dual PCs.
<phillw> head_victim: if it meets the minimum spec, you'll be very pleasantly suprised. lubuntu is very gentle on resources and RAM
<head_victim> RAM is cheap and so easy to expand. The CPU has been my bottleneck for ages.
<phillw> gnome is an eater of CPU, lxde is not.
<szczur> head_victim, about this mini.iso + lxde vs lubuntu. if you will add lubuntu ppa to the mini.iso based system there will be no difference except the gtk theme and so on
<szczur> you can install lubuntu and then disable unneded daemons
<aaq> @phillw now i got both win7 and lubuntu up and running. so now its just to never update lubuntu?
<meetingology> aaq: Error: "phillw" is not a valid command.
<head_victim> szczur: so not a huge performance difference?
<szczur> bluetooth for example if you don't use it
<szczur> head_victim, not really
<head_victim> szczur, fair enough I'll stick with Lubuntu install then, just a little easier.
<szczur> but if you want only your software (for example you use gedit and not leafpad) you can use mini.iso
<szczur> and install everything manually
<szczur> this will save you a couple of megabytes :)
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm still working on getting chromium to do everything I want but it's getting there.
<phillw> aaq: I'd leave it be, if it is working. I'm still asking for you.
<head_victim> I have 80gb for / so I think I'm safe :)
<szczur> ohh, so there's no problem i think :)
<szczur> another advantage is that you know what you have on your system and that you have only software you want. but it's more time consuming that installing ready to use lubuntu
<head_victim> Anyone been able to get the program "mail-notification" working? Everytime I try to add a mailbox it aborts with a small list of gtk and glib errors.
<head_victim> szczur, yeah that's handy but looking at Lubuntu it doesn't seem to dump a bunch of stuff needlessly anyway
<szczur> that's true
 * phillw waves to szczur
<szczur> what are the specs of PC you're trying to put Lubuntu on?
<szczur> hi phillw :)
<szczur> and high five goes to bioterror
<szczur> as well gilir
<bioterror> *5*
<head_victim> 2.4 celeron, 3gb ram 7600gs video card 80gb / and 500gb /home
<szczur> O_o
<szczur> whoa :)
<phillw> szczur: /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<head_victim> The CPU is really killing me and making me want to buy a new PC. Lubuntu is my effort to save buying a new pc.
<szczur> ireplace celeron with pentium
<szczur> 12kB of L2 cache is overkill
<szczur> 128*
<head_victim> Is this error something easily fixed or is it hinting that the program requires a gnome install? http://www.lubuntu.pastebin.com/V21EHX4q
<szczur> head_victim, i'd ask you to post it in bugzilla and/or ubuntu forums
<phillw> head_victim: we do not use evolution in lubuntu
<szczur> this would help us squash the bug and fix the problem
<head_victim> phillw yeah it's not only for evolution mailboxes
<head_victim> szczur no dramas, I wasn't sure if it was just a "it's dependant on gnome" thing or not.
<szczur> maybe, the problems is that lxpanel doesn't work in the same way as gnome panel is, I think
<szczur> -,
<head_victim> Ah fair enough I know enough about things to get me into trouble
<head_victim> Not much more :)
<szczur> head_victim, try gnubiff > http://gnubiff.sourceforge.net/
<szczur> don't know if it will work but it doesn't need GNOME to work
<szczur> maybe it is worth to try
<head_victim> szczur, setting it up now
<head_victim> I found a little script on the forum that sort of does what I want
<kieths> Question regarding customizing a USB Pendrive 'live' version...
<phillw> ask away kieths
<kieths> Installating with 'persistence' develops problems after perhaps 30~50 boots (suspect writing too much to the USB / SD card).  Goal is to customized once, write once, then only read, as in 'livecd' but using an SD / USB pendrive
<kieths> Problems developed include incorrect sudoers mode, and corrupted file.  Correctable (using Ubuntu to mount casper, etc.), but bothersome.
<kieths> Prefer to mount (something) to modify the core list of file one time, then save to USB and only read.
<phillw> kieths: select no area for persistance, else 'burn' the usb as a CD - it would mean you have no memory for what you do on the computer. It's more likely that you need a usb stick that meets speedboost requirements.
<kieths> Hmmm...  Currently using a 4GB Class 10 SD (EeePC supports boot to SD).  Currently doing a persistence of 3GB.  Killed Google Chrome, added Firefox, a couple other aps, scripts, and replaced teh built in network drivers.  Needless to say, there's some extra space needed for these mods.  But I don't want it 'auto-modding' and breaking the work done (it's corrupting mods, I suspect due to writing too often).
<phillw> kieths: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/tomarcher/archive/2006/06/02/615199.aspx should point you in the correct direction, I have one that I use for ubuntu / lubuntu usb installs.
<phillw> I also have one from Canonical store which is also working perfectly.
<kieths> Tok a quick glance.  Will read in detail this afternoon.
<kieths> Thinking I need to pre-modify an ISO to add in dependencies, etc before blasting to SD/USB.  That make any sense?
<kieths> For the corrupted files / wrong mode issue, I was able to mount my Lubuntu SD card using Ubuntu 10.04 (full install), and using root, correct the corrupted problems, temporarily.   Building the bootable SD takes perhaps 2 hours.  Glitching takes seconds if something goes wrong.  If only I could clone it once I get it right.
<phillw> kieths: yup it does, you may want to take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html or possibly look at remastersys via http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<head_victim> kieths, I've run persistent usb installs on standard (even cheap) usb drives before for months.
<head_victim> Tried it with a different SD card?
<phillw> kieths: soz for the gaps, I have to and dig the links up !!!!
<phillw> *to go and*
<kieths> Not yet.  Copied the linx, will sincerely read and research.  Got the one Class 10 4GB.  Got a ton of 1GB cards.  If I could create a custom card - as in no Google Chrome wasting space, no wrong drivers, only the stuff I need, it may fit to 1 GB.  THEN, if I could CLONE the SD card to backup the effort...amazing solution.
<head_victim> Good luck getting down to 1gb :)
<kieths> The 1GB is too small for any kind of persistence, though.  Wouldn't matter.  A thumb drive is perfect for copying out any data.
<phillw> kieths: you can use minimal install, then the minimal lubuntu install.
<kieths> I can install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS in a 1GB SD card.  Lubuntu should fit easily.
<phillw> and No, I have not yet written up the full instructions yet :p
<kieths> Lubuntu is good stuff.  I have a serious problem with Google Chrome, though.
<phillw> lubuntu is, from memory, about 540MB atm, so should happily fit on a SD card.
<kieths> Yes, definately.
 * phillw is getting used to it. I have to use Ffox for some of my web-dev stuff; but chromium is becomming a really good browser.
<kieths> I truly believe that missing Google Chrome, it could hold FF and choice other aps/scripts under the 1 GB mark.
 * phillw is biased as I also know the guy who deals with the *buntu / Chromium bugs really quickly; he's a star.
<kieths> Chrome is crashing on me seriously.  It finally gave up, and no longer runs under the USB install.  Can't figure which dependency glitched.  Installed FF, killed teh G-C shortcuts.  FF works much better, and has much more add-on support.
<kieths> Chrome is lighter weight, but no running one all the websites I visit.
<phillw> kieths: please file a bug report. Fabian cannot get it investigated unless it is reported. If you prefer, just email what information you have on it over phillw@phillw.net and I will ensure he gets to know about it. "Bugs that are not reported will only be fixed by accident"
<kieths> Is there an effort to make a module-picker for building customized Lubuntu (similar to the Slax concept)?
<phillw> kieths: there is a difference between Chrome and Chromium, which have you been using?
<kieths> Default in Lubuntu 10.04.  It doesn't run, so I can't open it and read it to tell you.
<phillw> well, if you're running 10.04 you are long way out of date. you may well find that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Have%2010.04%20and%20want%2010.10? sorts out your problems
<kieths> I tried to use it when I first flashed.  It worked.  Booted perhaps 20+ times, then one day is simply would run Google at all.  Click, pause like it's opening, then.... nothing.  Pulled in FF via GZ file on USB, installed smooth, problem resolved (for me at the time).
<phillw> I really think it is a hardware issue, either the SD card / USB stick.
<kieths> There is, and will constantly be minor and major version updates.  I'm trying to make an SD card that...works.  I can change OS's for each release, but it will take a bout 2 hours of customizing each time.  It's like your alarm clock - there's a new version of firmware that adds 12 new 'bells'.  As long as it wakes me in the morning....
<phillw> 10.10 of lubuntu will be here untill 11.04 :)
<kieths> Wish for a familiar browser that has all the add-ons I use daily - forecastfox, fasterfox, and various others.  Never liked the Google colors or feel, and it crashing permanently gave me another excuse to not use that.
<kieths> OK.. will pull down 10.10
<kieths> ...IF it uses Firefox.
<phillw> no, you can do it via the mini-iso and have no browser at all. The reason we use chromium is that is less resource hungry than Ffox.
<kieths> Serious note, thanks, phillw, for the links.  Will research, and hopefully find input to better the SD situation.  Will also buy a second card for comparison.
<kieths> Agreed.. Google is smaller footprint and resource wise.  It just kills my morning weather forecasts (bottom bar - not a website), the international times (Foxclocks, again bottom bar), and several others.  I'll pay the bandwidth and resources, even if using an older 900 MHz box, for the conveniences.
<kieths> Familiar wins over quick to crash
<stlsaint> phillw: sup, i added lubuntu to autojoin but moved to other lappy so i had to readd :D
<kieths> Got to run for a bit.  Thanks again Phillw, for your advice and assistance.
<phillw> stlsaint:  lol, you may want to pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic once in a while, we relax in there
<bioterror> :D
<head_victim> szczur, I've been able to get that gnubiff configured pretty well actually thanks for the pointer
#lubuntu 2010-10-14
<szczur> head_victim, no problem :)
<szczur> happy_user_count++
<aaq> well i am off. ill come back and ask when i can update ;). thanks for the help
<stlsaint> phillw: hey where you folks need most help at?
<head_victim> I'm getting a "Xsession" unable to launch "gnome-session" error on first boot from a 10.10 install
<szczur> head_victim, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-bin
<szczur> did you install system from the lubuntu cd or by mini.iso
<szczur> ?
<head_victim> lubuntu cd
<szczur> weird that it wants gnome session at all
<head_victim> The only non standard thing I did was keep my old /home
<szczur> do you have XSession file in you r home directory?
<szczur> .XSession
<head_victim> Ah crap forgot that, hang on rebooting back to prompt
<head_victim> I should be able to just rm -rf /home/user/.XSession and it should auto generate again?
<szczur> i think
<szczur> i would make a backup of it
<head_victim> I have backups already ;)
<szczur> ok
<head_victim> Nah there wasn't any, just an .Xauthority
<szczur> hmm
<szczur> try to install gnome-session-bin
<head_victim> Ok, will have to drop to networking prompt
<cciinico> hello, got a question. has any one got tint2 to work?
<szczur> what is tint2?
<szczur> :)
<cciinico> :/
<head_victim> http://catlingmindswipe.blogspot.com/2010/03/lubuntu-start-up-with-blinds-down.htm
<stlsaint> yea what is tint2?
<szczur> cciinico, just a question, maybe i can help then :)
<szczur> head_victim, blogger doesn't exist
<cciinico> http://code.google.com/p/tint2/
<szczur> hmmm, looks nice
<cciinico> its a panel basicly, im trying to covert some stuff from crushbang
<cciinico> on to lubuntu
<cciinico> the only thing i like about this distro is its openbox
<cciinico> which is nice and simply easy to apply the configs
 * szczur is downloading the svn :)
<szczur> yayz
<szczur> they're using cmake
<szczur> nice thing, easy to compile
<cciinico> im new to linux but understand must of what im doing just thought some ppl would have already tried to mess with it
 * szczur tries to install it :)
<szczur> cciinico, yest it is working :)
<szczur> but, the problem is that it don't have program menu like lxpanel have
<szczur> it only shows running procesess
<szczur> you would need to configure openbox to modify the menu to be able to run programs
<szczur> if you want i can show you screenshots of running tint2 on my PC right now :)
<head_victim> szczur, ok found the problem. I was trying to auto login
<head_victim> And it had defaulted to the wrong option.
<szczur> head_victim, you could say that you want to autologin :)
<szczur> /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<head_victim> As soon as I removed the autologin from/etc/xdg/Lubuntu/..... it presented a login screen where I changed the option from "Default" to Lubuntu and it worked
<head_victim> http://www.catlingmindswipe.blogspot.com/2010/03/lubuntu-start-up-with-blinds-down.htm
<cciinico> szczur: how woud u go about doing so?
<head_victim> That's where I got my inspiration. No idea why it happened though
<phillw> head_victim: that page does not exist, could you re post it for me, please.
<head_victim> http://www.catlingmindswipe.blogspot.com/2010/03/lubuntu-start-up-with-blinds-down.html
<head_victim> sorry I lost the "l" :/
<szczur> cciinico, http://szczur.ath.cx/tint.png
<phillw> head_victim: is that with the 10.10 release?
<szczur> head_v, ok, glad you found the solution
<cciinico> damn it...
<phillw> !language | cciinico
<ubot5> cciinico: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<head_victim> phillw: yes, worth a bug report?
<phillw> cciinico: we're much more relaxed in #lubuntu-offtopic as it is not logged :)
<phillw> head_victim: yeah, if you would please.
<phillw> I'm not sure if that area is back up yet, it was shut for maintentance earlier. If you can not file it there, give as much information as you can to phillw@phillw.net and I'll file it.
<head_victim> phillw: I'll link in here when it's up just to make sure I logged enough detail
<phillw> it could well be back up now, I was on it a couple of hours ago.
<head_victim> Yeah just working on getting the install up and running with synergy, etc so I can use it instead of this VM
<phillw> if you'd post the bug report number here, although myself and others should auto receive it.
<head_victim> Will do
<phillw> head_victim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<phillw> Thanks for taking the time to raise the issue, it's appreciated.
<head_victim> Hey if it helps me in the long run I'd be crazy not to.
<phillw> head_victim: If you're interested in lubuntu, you may want to pop over to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved  we're a really small team and always appreciate an extra pair of eyes.
<head_victim> I've already had a quick look
<head_victim> Willing to do what I can when I can but yeah, I'm not what you'd call a "guru"
<phillw> head_victim: you have PM
<head_victim> As do you ;)
<head_victim> Question any idea where Lubuntu locates the counterpart to xdm's  xdm/Xsetup, xdm/Xstartup and xdm/Xsession?
<stlsaint> head_victim: no idea ;)
<head_victim> Found them ;)
<stlsaint> head_victim: aye
<head_victim> /etc/lxdm/....
<head_victim> The names are slightly different but I still get the desired effects
<stlsaint> head_victim: what were you trying to do?
<head_victim> I am slowly coming to the realisation that I understand more than I thought.
<head_victim> Autostarting synergy
<stlsaint> ooh ok
<head_victim> Nice to have it working before login
<stlsaint> oh yea you will always know more than you think, just takes a little *thinking* ;)
<head_victim> Ended up quite a few mlocates later I struck it
<head_victim> Just now my terminal history is full of "mlocate slightlydifferentstring"
<head_victim> Will go log that bug now
<head_victim> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/660260
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660260 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Xsession unable to boot after fresh install Maverick (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<head_victim> Sorry if it's not great, let me know anything else you need to help out
<keith2> So, wondering if lubuntu can be used on an old Compaq 500Mhz with 512MB RAM
<mikedep333> hey, I just installed lubuntu on a test 128MB RAM virtual machine via the mini/minimal iso, and synaptic gets password errors when I attempt to launch it from the start menu
<mikedep333> I can run: sudo synaptic fine
<mikedep333> here's how I installed it:
<mikedep333> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<mikedep333> I would like to report a bug, but I don't know which package to report on
<mikedep333> I am testing out a 256MB desktop/graphical install right now, it is still installing
<head_victim> mikedep333: I'm in the middle of updating the VM I use otherwise I'd boot up and see if I could reproduce
<mikedep333> head_victim: gotcha
<mikedep333> head_victim: I'll be around for a while
<head_victim> I hit enter about 10 seconds before you posted
<head_victim> Ok give it a couple of minutes see if I can get mine to boot with 128 only.
<mikedep333> is the installer supposed to take forever to load (and take even longer to get past the first step) when you only have 256MB?
<mikedep333> free -m reports that about half my ram is in cache/buffer anyway (waiting for 2nd menu to load)
<head_victim> Yeah, 256 is not much to work with
<head_victim> Ok trying to boot now
<head_victim> It's funny allocating 128mb to a vm when you have 10gb in the host
<head_victim> It's surprisingly snappy.....
<head_victim> Worked fine for me mate
<head_victim> What sort of error did you get?
<head_victim> Upload a snapshot?
<phillw> mikedep333: with that little RAM, you really should consider the minimal install method
<mikedep333> head_victim: you're referring to loading synaptic under lubuntu 10.10 with 128MB of RAM when you installed from the graphical installer?
<head_victim> mikedep333: yep
<head_victim> It's using 70mb for me now
<mikedep333> ok
<mikedep333> let me see if the graphically installed version can load synaptic for me
<head_victim> I did install it with over 1gb there to use but I have just booted it now with 128 and it still opened ok
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> it looks like the entire gksu program does not work on my mini/minimal installed machine
<phillw> mikedep333: have a read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<mikedep333> phillw: yes, I followed that guide
<mikedep333> the only thing I did wrong was enable automatic updates during the installer
<head_victim> That will just make it last longer and use more space, can't imagine it causing an error unless the cd you installed from was corrupt
 * phillw ::sighs:: I did day to leave it 'OFF' :\
<head_victim> Oh it does make a difference?
<mikedep333> again, I installed using the minimal/mini iso
<mikedep333> that was only a 12MB iso
<mikedep333> it downloaded all the packages over the 'net
<mikedep333> I presume it did an MD5sum check or similar on them
<phillw> head_victim: yeah, it can really slow down the dkpg bit and you can run out of RAM
<head_victim> phillw: ah k I have some old P3 laptops that I use mini's on exclusively
<phillw> the devs helped me write that set of instructions up, along with some other good people from the lubuntu and ubuntu community. For the moment, it's the best we have until the team can make a seperate minimal install cd
<phillw> which is on the 'To Do' list.
<head_victim> I'm just surprised it even runs on 128
<phillw> head_victim: it's very lean, exceedlingly keen and... well just really good :D
<head_victim> Yeah I was kinda over "lean" installs when xfce really didn't do a lot of performance so I wasn't expecting much from lxde either but it's been a nice surprise.
<mikedep333> ok, my lubuntu-desktop.iso install load synaptic fine
<mikedep333> I'll take a screenshot on the mini iso isntalled lubun tu
<head_victim> Might be an issue with corruption if it was installed when it was trying to find some swap space
<mikedep333> head_victim: the minimal system is supposed to be fine with only 128MB of RAM
<mikedep333> but if you'd like, I'll reinstall with 384 (via the minimal iso)
<head_victim> Maybe reinstall without doing the updates and see if it does make a difference
<phillw> mikedep333: do check the iso download https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/CheckCD it will save you so much grief
<phillw> btw, head_victim have a good gander at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp to get to know where stuff is. If you find something missing / outdated please scream at me :)
<mikedep333> phillw: yes, I get the same md5sum: Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" Minimal CD 12.7MB (MD5: 02abb1a71bde21a1335e9368dad529ca,
<mikedep333> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<phillw> I'm a bit stuck then, mikedep333 I know the minimal instructions do work :(
<phillw> we've spent quite a lot of time on them.
<mikedep333> http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/6458/lubuntusynapticerror.png
<mikedep333> phillw: I'll install it again, with 384MB
<head_victim> mikedep333: oh so it's not an error error it's just a this is the wrong password. That is really odd
<phillw> mikedep333: it will install on 128MB fine, I'm really stuck as to why you are having a problem.
<head_victim> Well if it's just once it hasn't worked I'd always say have a second attempt.
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> bugs are reproduceable
<phillw> mikedep333: 10.10 is just out, I can give you the links to 10.04 if it does seem to be a 10.10 bug.
<mikedep333> ok
 * phillw has them on my server :D
<head_victim> I don't think my local mirror would host them unless it gets official status
<head_victim> I thought about pestering them
<phillw> head_victim: iWeb are dead cool with me being the secondary server for lubuntu
<head_victim> My local mirror has a 10gbps link ;)
<head_victim> Local as in in the country
<head_victim> For Australian's anything in Australia is as good as you're going to get as local.
<phillw> head_victim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw#Web_Hosting we're setting up a ubuntu server on that beast :)
<head_victim> I thought about setting up some webspace here but decided it was too much work for not really having a reason for it
<phillw> head_victim: with derrick having set up http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=26 I don't think it is worth it; I do not know if you know the UBT overlord, bohdi, but he is the one who is going to harden a specific ubuntu server section on Derrick's system.
<head_victim> Nah don't know bohdi off the top of my head
<head_victim> But sounds like a good idea
<phillw> head_victim: we just call him boss, it's easier :)
<head_victim> Hah fair enough then
<mikedep333> woot, my gateway's squid web proxy makes downloading packages really fast
<mikedep333> head_victim, phillw: yes. I did a disc check on the xubuntu 10.10 alternate i386 installer. I then installed a command line only system from that. I then followed the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall, and once I am at the LXDE/lubuntu desktop, gsku alwys tells me I have the wrong password
<mikedep333> this did not happen with the lubuntu-desktop iso
<mikedep333> and this was with 384MB of RAM
<mikedep333> for both installations
<phillw> mikedep333: why are you using xubuntu? mini-iso installs no desktop at all.
<mikedep333> phillw: not knowing that my web cache was working, I didn't want to put  any unneeded strain on us.archive.ubuntu.com. It's going really slow because of the release. By using the alternate installer to install a CLI system, it has a lot of packages on CD rather than getting them from us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<mikedep333> Note that mini.iso does not know of any other US mirrors
<XP1> anyone here? i have lubuntu 10.10 but it doesn't shutdown. the HDD turns off but computer remains on the screen where it says killing process blah blah blah
<bioterror> sounds weird
<XP1> i added apm power_off=1 to /etc/modules which worked in 10.04 but doesn't work in 10.10
<bioterror> happens alot?
<XP1> i reinstalled
<bioterror> you seem to have complicated hardware ;)
<XP1> :O it's an old Pentium III computer
<bioterror> apm is older than acpi
<bioterror> and thinngs are done nowdays with hal if i remember right
<bioterror> someone could correct me if im wrong
<bioterror> have you built that machine from scratch or is it a market pc?
<XP1> i got it from someone. it's a whitebox, no brand
<bioterror> you added that apm poweroff on first boot?
<XP1> i only added it to  /etc/modules
<bioterror> youve tried without it?
<XP1> yeah
<bioterror> and it hangs too?
<XP1> yeah, it shows a brown Ubuntu 10.10 screen
<bioterror> maybe we should dig some logs
<bioterror> but im kinda powerless atm, ircing from train station with my phone :D
<XP1> i see
<bioterror> hope ill se you still in here when i reach my work
<bioterror> this sounds challenging enough :D
<XP1> when will that be?
<bioterror> about an hour
<XP1> ok
<bioterror> unless someone else wants to help you out
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> can you restart it without a problem
<XP1> restart works fine with or without  apm power_off=1
<bioterror> or is it shutdown and restart problem,
<XP1> just shutdown problem
<Mossyfunk> wtf? installer is telling me that 55GB partition is too small for JFS O_o?
<bioterror> :D
<Mossyfunk> hey bioterror =)
<bioterror> HI
<bioterror> xp1, so you need to press power button for like 5seconds
<Mossyfunk> Is there any reason why one would want a journaled filesystem for /boot?
<XP1> pressing < 1 sec works when it is on the hanging part
<Mossyfunk> lol i googled >_>
<bioterror> mossy, what does it say?
<Mossyfunk> So if you have /boot on a non journaled filesystem then you are likely to lose data from that partition in case opf a crash.... whereas if /boot is on a journaled filesystem, like ext3 it can recover
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> usually i have /boot included on /
<Mossyfunk> Yeah I have previously just had / and swap partitions but I was looking into setting up an old box as a server and ended up with 12 partitions lol
<Mossyfunk> so I decided to have /boot, /, /home and swap
<Mossyfunk> and use JFS
<bioterror> why  jfs?
<Mossyfunk> I just chose JFS for the hell of it
<Mossyfunk> aND BECAUSE WHAT i READ IT'S FAST
<Mossyfunk> srry caps
<Mossyfunk> why not jfs?
<bioterror> you seen comparisons?
<bioterror> and it beats shit out of ext4
<bioterror> ?
<Mossyfunk> don't know how old what I am reading is but "JFS currently uses the least CPU resources of any GNU/Linux filesystem. Very fast at formatting, mounting and fsck's, and very good all-around performance"
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> just got to work
<bioterror> it really took an hour
<XP1> ok
<bioterror> xp1, we could try to see if "shutdown -h now" works for you
<bioterror> I was thinking about that while traveling to my work
<bioterror> close everything on your desktop
<bioterror> and say in terminal "sudo shutdown -h now"
<bioterror> I would like to know, if it freezes
<bioterror> running lubuntu down should take something like 30 seconds
<XP1> it still freezes
<bioterror> you have init scripts on the screen?
<bioterror> like it's shutting down processes
<bioterror> or do you have lubuntu -screen?
<XP1> some text are jumbled together. it is on a brown Ubuntu 10.10 screen
<bioterror> can you press alt+f1
<bioterror> to switch to tty
<XP1> after i restart lubuntu?
<bioterror> when it's stuck
<XP1> alt+f1 doesn't do anything
<bioterror> okay
<XP1> keyboard lights don't respond either
<bioterror> so it's technically shutdown
<bioterror> but doesnt know that it should power off
<XP1> yeah, fan is still running and with the screen still on
<bioterror> if you press esc
<bioterror> does something happen?
<XP1> nothing, the keyboard seems to be off
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2260791&postcount=10
<bioterror> you should try to add that acpi=off apm=power_off too
<bioterror> you can do it on boot
<bioterror> when you're on grub, edit the boot parameters
<bioterror> add to the end acpi=off apm=power_off
<XP1> ok
<bioterror> no answer
<bioterror> ;)
<XP1> sorry, took awhile. it didn't work :/
<buffcns2> Greetings to all, does lubuntu 10.10 have a similar install option to install support for mp3 codec, flash etc like the new ubuntu 10.10?
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> didnt have time to say about restricted extras
<XP1> bioterror , this worked for boot params: acpi=off acpi=power_off acpi=force lapic apm=power_off
<XP1> :)
 * XP1 slaps XP1 around a bit with a large trout
<bioterror> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bioterror> !commands
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bioterror> !lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> !lubuntu
<ubot5> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<bioterror> !install
<ubot5> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<head_victim> bioterror: thanks for the list email. It was one of the few things frustrating me that I was going to have to look up over the next week or so
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> ahhh that pcmanfm
<head_victim> The gvfs-backend
<bioterror> yeah
<head_victim> It wasn't even 1mb install either with dependencies
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> and still I think important feature ;)
<bioterror> something really useful
<head_victim> Very
<head_victim> If it was going to be 100mb of stuff you might um an arr over it but for only 1mb. Unless there is a reason we're not aware of.
<bioterror> nobody's perfect, I bet someone just forgot to add it
<Mossyfunk> Should I just ignore the installer telling me 120mb /boot is too small? or is it bitching for a good reason?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you can put 200MB
<bioterror> and see if it's better
<bioterror> if you're having a lot of kernels at the same time, it takes a lot of hdd space
<Mossyfunk> 120mb should be plenty though unl;ess I plan on having 80 kernel images stashed no?
<bioterror> 107M    boot/
<Mossyfunk> ic
<Mossyfunk> ty
<Mossyfunk> =)
<bioterror> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  4037888 2010-04-16 14:32 vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<bioterror> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  4037792 2010-06-04 01:53 vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<bioterror> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  4045536 2010-06-11 14:28 vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic
<bioterror> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  4050848 2010-09-16 21:24 vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic
<bioterror> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  4050912 2010-09-18 02:31 vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic
<bioterror> not that many kernels in there
<Mossyfunk> whats taking uyp so much space?
<bioterror> generic kernels are huge
<Mossyfunk> ahhh makes sense
<bioterror> yeah, there's so much support for different hardware
<Mossyfunk> considering /home on a seperate drive what do you think is a realistic size for a / partition on a desktop with a SHITLOAD of software installed?
<bioterror> it depends
<bioterror> you're doing /boot and / and /home on a different partitions?
<head_victim> Depends on what sort of software, I've had problems filling 10gb for / on most of my pc's at home
<Mossyfunk> yep
<bioterror> then 10GB should be enough
<bioterror> and rest for the /home
<Mossyfunk> head_victim, really?
<Mossyfunk> well I dont exactly have space constraints hehe
<Mossyfunk> thanks
<head_victim> Yeah me neither, the smallest / I have is 80gb
<head_victim> It's just got heaps spare "just in case" but my /home 's are 500gb to 2 tb so I'm not hard up for space
<bioterror> shall we continue on offtopic?
<MoLE_> evening all.  anyone feel like helping me get mounting samba shares going in pcmanfm?
<MoLE_> nice to see you here head_victim
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backend
<bioterror> and open new filemanager
<MoLE_> thanks bioterror
<bioterror> backends
<MoLE_> I was wondering if that was the correct method.
<bioterror> I emailed about that to the list today, that it is missing from the iso package
<MoLE_> brilliant +1 for that bug
<head_victim> Evening MoLE_ , glad I'm not the only one missing gvfs
<bioterror> maybe we get it for the 11.04 :-)
 * bioterror hides *
<bioterror> :D
<MoLE_> geez sounds like a simple fix, so I hope not
<bioterror> it is
<MoLE_> bioterror, head_victim >> awesome fix btw, works just like in nautilus now
<MoLE_> now I can stream star trek from my server .... :)
<Mossyfunk> woo
<head_victim> Hah the important things in life
<Mossyfunk> love the epic theme song to enterprise HAHA
<head_victim> bioterror: on that note is there anyway of getting the mount points to show up in the top left bar (with desktop, trash, applications, etc) like in nautilus?
<Mossyfunk> this would be handy
 * MoLE_ was given entire ds9 collection for birthday :D
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> gotta check those at home
<bioterror> im at work
<head_victim> I just added them to the bookmarks
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it should work
<Mossyfunk> Fresh install of 10.10 kernel updates failed
<Mossyfunk> http://pastebin.com/uDpWdu7j
<bioterror> mossy, run apt-get dist-upgrade from terminal
<Mossyfunk> wouldn't the update manager install the same upgraded packages?
<Mossyfunk> whats the difference? update manager updates the current versions but dist-upgrade upgrades to new package versions?
<bioterror> try it out
<bioterror> worked for me
<Mossyfunk> yeah it worked
<Mossyfunk> just wondering why the other one failed
<bioterror> dunno, but dont be afraid of the power of command line!
<Mossyfunk> hehe no way
<Mossyfunk> I just like to know why something does what it does
<Mossyfunk> otherwise I kinda freak out lol
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> that glib-error is mystical on boot
<Keith_> I have an older Compaq 500 Mhz 512MB RAM 80GB HDD. I've installed Xubuntu but it seems to be using up too many resources. Someone suggested I try Lubuntu. When I burned a CD and tried though, it says I lack 'cmov' and to try another kernel. Any suggestions?
<phillw> Keith_: have you run the self test on the cd?
<Keith_> I have not
<Keith_> I'll do that
<phillw> would be a good thing to check, in case of a file corruption.
<bioterror> quick googling said that the problem is in the kernel or something
<phillw> bioterror: it's odd, as when I asked on ufbt, they are not seeing reports on the forum area. I guess it is possible, but I'd expect the support forum to go into melt-down if there was a kernel problem in the new 10.10
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> I know what's the problem
<bioterror> his CPU is i585 and the kernel is for the i686
<phillw> ahhh.... he's going to have to use the mini-iso, then
<phillw> I do recall this discussion about dropping support for pre i686 and was totally opposed to it.
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> I think he's using celeron or something
<mikedep333> hey guys, I need an honest opinion. The museum I volunteer for has a pentium3 system with 128MB of RAM. I believe it has plenty of HDD space for swap. I'm pretty sure no graphics will be taking up RAM. Should I install lubuntu 10.10 on it (from the minimal installer) or something else like puppy linux?
<mikedep333> it's hard for me to judge lubuntu 10.10 with 128MB RAM on a VM because it stores parts of the HDD image, like the swap space, in the host's RAM
<phillw> mikedep333: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Intended%20Audience
<mikedep333> yeah
<mikedep333> I'm thinking puppy will run faster but will be less usable
<mikedep333> a variety of linux noobs will be using the computer
<bioterror> it's like americans and british people says tomato
<bioterror> you should consider using the mini-iso and fetch lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> that's what I would do
<phillw> mikedep333: lubuntu's reason for existance is for older, lower spec computers. you get a good system that is up to date but is very frugal on resources.
<phillw> with 128MB ram, you cannot use the standard installation CD, ubiquity needs more than that to run. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<mikedep333> phillw: yes, I ran through the minimal install 2 times last night. I was discussing that with you.
<mikedep333> one time because the VM 128MB
<mikedep333> *the VM had 128MB
<phillw> the mini-iso should work with 128MB
<mikedep333> phillw: I believe the alternate installer requires only 64MB
<mikedep333> one other thing. You guys should strongly considering using midori once it has more compatibility
<mikedep333> midori is the very lightweight web browser that still using webkit and ns plugins (eg, flash)
<mikedep333> it can access yotuube for example
<mikedep333> I believe it is GTK
<mikedep333> there's a PPA
<phillw> mikedep333: chromium supports html5, and you can access youtube if you take part in http://www.youtube.com/html5
<mikedep333> phillw: oh, right. I remember that
<mikedep333> I mentioned midori because I believe it takes up less RAM and CPU time.
<bioterror> this discussion seems to be a little offtop and as my sith lord usually suggests, should we move to the #lubuntu-offtopic ;)
<phillw> !lxterminal | Mossyfunk
<ubot5> Mossyfunk: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phillw> !grub2 | Mossyfunk
<ubot5> Mossyfunk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mossyfunk> !sudo | Mossyfunk
<ubot5> Mossyfunk, please see my private message
<head_victim> !ask | phillw
<ubot5> phillw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mohan_chml> head_victim: LOL
<head_victim> Sorry, had to be done
<bioterror> Mossyfunk, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_x25e_filesystems&num=1 some fact for you regarding JFS
<phillw> head_victim: Mossyfunk had not heard of a ubot, I was just demonstrating what sort of thing it can do.
<head_victim> phillw: yeah I keep forgetting more and more about what I used to know about it
<mikedep333> hey guys. My (GNOME) Ubuntu system is stuck during the (graphical) upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<mikedep333> I would like to report a bug on that
<mikedep333> how should I do that?
<mikedep333> I mean
<mikedep333> what package?
<mikedep333> or special instructions?
<mikedep333> is there a log I should attach?
<bioterror> ditch the gui
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> do the upgrade from terminal
<bioterror> !upgrade
<ubot5> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mikedep333> bioterror: yeah, but I want to report a bug
<bioterror> launchpad
<bioterror> its the place
<mikedep333> yes
<mikedep333> but what package do I report it on?
<mikedep333> sorry, don't know why I got disconnected that time
<Benkinooby> hi, sorry for asking this question in this channel, but how can i remove all the lubuntu-desktop stuff from my ubuntu 10.04? removing the lubuntu-desktop packes isn't enough
<phillw> Benkinooby: I don't have a full list of what to remove yet, sorry.
<mikedep333> Benkinooby: maybe the computer janitor will offer to remove the rest of the lubuntu-desktop
<mikedep333> you can try removing every package beginning with "lubuntu". You can try remove the "lxde" metapackage. Also, you can remove every package beginning with "lx" (I'm pretty sure of that, that there are no non-lxde packages beginning with lx.)
<mikedep333> I think the computer janitor offers to remove all the packages that are something like "installed but no longer required"
<mikedep333> apt-get bugs you about that
<mikedep333> when you go to install anything
<mikedep333> or upgrade anything
 * phillw it has been done :)
<phillw> he's such a really nice guy, but I'll kill him later for not telling me that he'd done it.
<phillw> Benkinooby: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<phillw> he's one of the forum staff, so his instructions are 100% safe to use.
<Benkinooby> phillw, ah, good ol' psychocats ;) i once helped me a lot but i forgot about it ;)
<phillw> his pure lxde one is incorrect, I'll go tell him. I know it was on his list of things to do.
<Benkinooby> phillw, mikedep333 i used 'sudo aptitude' removed all packages the lubuntu-desktop package depends on and then resolved dependency problems (e.g. packages that belong to gnome and lxde)
<phillw> he's a really good guy.
<phillw> the psychocats method would have probably been easier :)
<mikedep333> Benkinooby: ok, let me know how that works. Let me know if it removed all the lubuntu-desktop specific packages, or at least a good # of them.
<Benkinooby> phillw, psychocat only spakes about xubuntu wich is not lubuntu
<phillw> Benkinooby: look at http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php under 'Playing around' section on the left
<Benkinooby> phillw, removed 40 packages
<Benkinooby> kept 40 packages, because the partly belong to gnome, or because i like them (chromium)
<phillw> Benkinooby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9843196&postcount=411
<Benkinooby> mikedep333, i prefer aptitude, becuase it usually manages packages far better than apt-get and also keeps a log of them
<Benkinooby> phillw, psychocats packages to be removed are very similar to mine. maybe his method is a bit faster, because he removes everything, and installs gnome later on, while i take a look at all "problematic" packages separately (arund 15 packages)
<Benkinooby> phillw, mikedep333 thank you for your patience, time and efforts
 * phillw waves to hyperair
<hyperair> I FOUND THE STUB TO MY WATCH STRAP'S STICK
 * hyperair bounces around the room in glee
<phillw> !topic | bioterror
<ubot5> bioterror: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bioterror> hey!
<bioterror> I'm writing an email!
<bioterror> and you're disturbing me ;D
<phillw> bioterror: "(15:26:25) ChanServ: (notice) [#lubuntu] Welcome to lubuntu,|| Logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For general chat, use #lubuntu-offtopic"
 * phillw waves to gilir
<gilir> hi phillw
<|friTTe|> \\o
<|friTTe|> double hi
<ninji> Hey anyone here knowledgeable about Lubuntu being a tad slow, and boot up(Lubuntu splash is missing, disabled it from grub) being equally slow as well.  After it does what seems to be standard linux loading it shuts off the video signal forcing me to turn my monitor on and off to get it back.  Then it stays on a black screen(no blinking cursor) for at least 2-3 minutes.  Performance in Lubuntu seems to be a bit stuttered as well.  I a
<ninji> with windows 7 but Grub is on a separate drive.
<ninji> It does this from LIVE cd as well as being installed.  Does the same kind of shut screen off deal checking the CD from the live disc as well
<|friTTe|> no idea what it can be, but sounds strange
<bioterror> hmmm
<|friTTe|> it can be slow when using Live usb, but what youre describing sounds strange
<ninji> Yea, or running from CD the actual desktop can be a little sluggish but right now I have it installed
<bioterror> ninji, what kind of computer do you have?
<ninji> Core i7 920, 6gb PC1600 DDR3, x58 intel chipset EVGA mobo,  Geforce GTX295, Linux is on second partition of a WD raptor, no swap.
<bioterror> you've built that machine from scratch?
<ninji> yea
<ninji> I don't have any problems with Windows, but this is the first time installing Linux on this specific machine
<|friTTe|> looks like a monstermachine
<|friTTe|> seems strange about it beeing sluggish
<ninji> Yea, something is going on and  the system is not being verbose about it.  In that brief no splash loadup I didn't see any problems,  perhaps when its on black screen before login there may be something happening
<bioterror> you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<|friTTe|> yeah, i have a flatscreen to this older computer with onboard gfx, it wont let me see bios or boot options
<|friTTe|> the screen goes to blinking light energysaving mode
<|friTTe|> so might be something there when you dont see
<ninji> I installed them earlier but they don't seem to fix the problems, nor do they fix the bootup problems.  They do introduce a nasty DPI glitch though, which using the startx DPI switch doesn't seem to fix
<bioterror> ninji, and BTW
<|friTTe|> hm ok
<bioterror> you should use mini iso
<bioterror> and install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> becouse you have 64bit system and alot RAM
<ninji> hmm thats what I was thinking
<bioterror> !minimalcd
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ninji> I was just being a bit lazy and seeing if the problem was wide spread
<|friTTe|> then you will end up with a really light install
<bioterror> !lubuntu-desktop
<ninji> Yea, really I am installing Lubuntu to test it out and configure it
<|friTTe|> sounds good :)
<ninji> I plan on making a music server box with it that is extremely minimal
<|friTTe|> i like Lubu, gettting tired of all these fancy gfx and such
<bioterror> I saw some suggestions that you should use 64bit drivers
<ninji> yea i'll go ahead and load that mini-iso, I have it downloaded already on my windows partition
<bioterror> hope you grabbed the 64bit version ;)
<|friTTe|> yeah, and pop by and let us know if all went well :)
<ninji> Yea, I am not a big fan of the fancy interface either, unless they do something different to change the GUI in such radical ways.  I
<bioterror> !install ninji
<bioterror> !install
<ubot5> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ninji> Win7 GUI is all bloat, I hate it
<|friTTe|> yeah
<ninji> Thanks for the help guys
<|friTTe|> i been using Gnome on my main comp, but now i got Lubu on all machines
<|friTTe|> the speed is great
<|friTTe|> No problem ninji  hope you get it up and running
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> I'll find you the spell
<|friTTe|> O_o
<ninji> i'll come back later, might be a few hours though.
<ninji> spelling of what?
<|friTTe|> bioterror, no spells and magic now =)
<|friTTe|> think it might be the terminalcommands for Lubuntu minimal
<|friTTe|> during install to get the desktop up and running, its really light once installed..tweaking afterwards is fun
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> that's what they usually suggests
<ninji> roger that, its the same as in the wiki?
<|friTTe|> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<|friTTe|> theres the guide i followed
<bioterror> yeah
<|friTTe|> im to slow
<|friTTe|> hehe
<bioterror> you got it
<|friTTe|> well good luck ninji
<ninji> alright guys let me get out of here I needa go find some dinner
<bioterror> hope you get your system running
<ninji> ha only luck I need is to make sure
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> SKILLZ!
<bioterror> MAD SKILLZ!
<ninji> the partitioner doesn't nuke my previous system by mistake
<bioterror> install over it :D
<ninji> yea, its fine if it does
<ninji> I have all my stuff on a separate drive anyway
<ninji> but its a pain in the butt
<|friTTe|> thats good
<ninji> Seee I fell for the vista ultimate scam
<ninji> so I am not using a Win7 proper, can't install off that CD, takes double the time to install win7
<|friTTe|> i never left Xp
<ninji> I had a DX10 video card ;) but
<ninji> now that steam is on mac OS, opengl might see a resugence
<ninji> which is good for linux
<ninji> anyway I am out ;) ciao
<|friTTe|> ciao
#lubuntu 2010-10-15
<zxy_64-2> hi, i have latest lubuntu beta installed and updated. I have intel i810 gfx card. Video plays with stops if i dont use nomodeset kernel option. No i want to enable XV for video. How to do that?
<szczur> run Gnome Mplayer
<szczur> then select Edit > Preferences > Video output > XV
<zxy_64-2> it doesn't work
<zxy_64-2> i did: mplayer somevideo.wmv -vo xv
<zxy_64-2> and it just plays sound. If i use sdl then it shows video too
<zxy_64-2> seems like X vesa driver is the only one that works good enough for video playing and with X11 or sdl
<zxy_64-2> xv malfunctions
<ninji> Well now it loads fast, though probably is a bit too minimal to the point that I can't get my nvidia drivers to install. Package "binutils"
<zxy_64-2> how can i set up some cool screensavers in lubuntu
<|friTTe|> Screensavers menu
<|friTTe|> and if you want you can use Synaptic and search for Xscreensaver
<|friTTe|> got some packages there =)
<zxy_64-2> oh, thx
<|friTTe|> some are called extras,
<|friTTe|> but theres a explanation if you mark a package
<|friTTe|> there are actually some nice ones, im using the Matrix code on this machine hehe
<Mossyfunk> How do I find out which video driver is being used?
<head_victim> Mossyfunk: not sure the best way but I know it does exist in /var/log/Xorg.0/log amongst other things
<Mossyfunk> ahh cool thanks man
<head_victim> No worries mate
<Mossyfunk> its surporisingly enough named "RADEON"
<Mossyfunk> I can't find "lubuntu-control-center" as mentioned in a screencast. do I need to add a repo? After fresh install of 10.10 updates were failing but dist-upgrade seemed to fixn and update stuff
<kieth> Question: Lubuntu 10.0, installed to Pendrive using Universal USB Installer.  Persistence isn't working (set at 3gb).  Anyone else have this problem?
<kieth> 10.10, sorry
<bioterror> kieth, haha, I made yesterday some testings
<bioterror> and
<GhidorahLaptop> I just tried the lubuntu live 10.10, and I am really liking it. :-)
<bioterror> good
<GhidorahLaptop> it runs very well on this computer, and i was quite surprised with chromium
<bioterror> GhidorahLaptop, still satisfied?-)
<GhidorahLaptop> yes
<bioterror> :-)
<GhidorahLaptop> it is very fast on here, despite only having 512 mb of ram
<GhidorahLaptop> i have actually never used chromium before, until tonight
<bioterror> GhidorahLaptop, you should install adthawrth or adblock
<bioterror> I'm a adthwarth user
<bioterror> blocks ads
<GhidorahLaptop> i will check it out
<GhidorahLaptop> i had adblock plus on firefox
<GhidorahLaptop> i will have to figure out how to install plugins on chromium
<GhidorahLaptop> ok, i found extensions
<bioterror> chrome://extensions
<bioterror> ;)
<GhidorahLaptop> would you recommend adthwart over adblock?
<GhidorahLaptop> i have only ever used adblock
<bioterror> you can try out both, which you like more
<GhidorahLaptop> i am glad that i installed
<bioterror> yeah, lubuntu breaths new life to older hardware
<GhidorahLaptop> i had ubuntu on it before, but i wanted something different
<bioterror> you might wanna join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> it's a channel where we chat all kind of things, this is mainly for the help
<GhidorahLaptop> ok
<ninji> hey anyone around?
<bioterror> I am
<ninji> Yea, I found this patch https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=5147
<ninji> I wouldn't know where to begin on how to apply it
<ninji> It supposedly modifies ctatc.c, but I couldn't even find that file on my system to edit it
<ninji> http://www.pixelmonkey.org/2007/03/18/dv2000-alsa-patches I tried following those directions, but all I did was break alsa completely.
<bioterror> !share
<bioterror> !networkshare
<bioterror> !network
<ubot5> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ninji> any ideas?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> so you're having problems with sounds?
<ninji> Yea, its only out of the spdif output.  Or rather through bit-perfect output
<ninji> it plays in mono
<ninji> well
<ninji> worst than mono
<ninji> it plays out of a single channel, rather than both.
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> back in the 70's
<bioterror> or something
<ninji> Its the "IEC958" Digital Audio output
<bioterror> gramophone
<ninji> gramophone, I am a bit young for that
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> but let's think about your problem more
<GhidorahLaptop> when i try to watch the chromium screencast which is a mp4 video, my chromium is missing a plugin. What do I need to install to fix that?
<ninji> lost my chat bar
<ninji> anyway if I could make a working Alsa compile with that patch the problem should be fixed.  It might already be fixed in 1.23, but it seems lubuntu is 1.22
<bioterror> running 10.10 and
<bioterror> Source: alsa-driver
<bioterror> Version: 1.0.23+dfsg-1ubuntu4
<ninji> according to the package manager I am running 1.0.22.1
<ninji> I am using that 64-bit mini-iso
<ninji> Is it not updated to 10.10?
<bioterror> oukey
<bioterror> he quitted
<bioterror> didnt have time to paste package
<ninji> ?
<ninji> That guy?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> people come and go
<ninji> Maybe he had same bug as me ;)
<ninji> I lost chat bar a second ago since I am not using a real irc client
<bioterror> ahh
<bioterror> you guys should use xchat or something
<ninji> Too lazy
<ninji> I might later if I come back more
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> still wondering your sound problem
<ninji> Well according to others, it has much to do with releasing the resource.
<ninji> + 	/* Clear both chans */ + 	dao->ops->clear_left_input(dao); + 	dao->ops->clear_right_input(dao);
<ninji> that is part of the patch which proves this
<ninji> Not completely sure though, been a while since I have even used linux, even with its increased simplicitiy the backend workings are a bit alien to me atm
<bioterror> http://joeb454.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1336235
<bioterror> gotta keep googling
<ninji> I'll try it, but  I am getting sound.  Just out of one earphone(or speaker).
<ninji> yea the mixer gives me a pretty alsamixer gui
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/358118
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 358118 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "ALSA SPDIF IEC958 output no longer bit perfect (regression) (affected: 0, heat: 9)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ninji> well then, seems like I got a bit of bad luck with that one
<ninji> though
<bioterror> basicly you're not alone with problems
<ninji> it explains why the output is not bit-perfect, but still doesn't explain channel imbalance which is an xfi issue
<ninji> Yea, hmm I wanted to test this out but seems like i'll have to wait a while.  Lets assume an update comes out for Alsa, how would I update to it with lubuntu?
<ninji> especialyl since my synaptec is 1.0.22 and yours is 1.0.23
<ninji> doesn't seem like its proper
<bioterror> I'm running 32bit
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> let's have a look
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> my linux mint 9 machine says Version: 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3
<ninji> but your lubuntu is 1.0.23?
<bioterror> yes
<ninji> hmm, looking for a repository I could maybe add to sources that will upgrade my alsa
<bioterror> my ex coworker had hp dv laptop
<bioterror> and he always had some problems running ubuntus, but nothing with SuSe
<bioterror> and I was always configuring it for him
<bioterror> and once he askd if I would like to have bottle of something
<bioterror> and he offered redwine, but I said i'm a whiskey person more
<bioterror> and ofcourse I got the cheppeast and bad testing bottle :D
<ninji> ha
<bioterror> it was disgusting even with the coke :D
<ninji> Yea I always have problems with Linux
<ninji> because my hardware is not necessarily matched for it.
<ninji> I am pretty sure with a USB transport on a Intel Atom box I won't have nearly as much trouble as I am with this one
<bioterror> I havent had any problems with my INTEL  D945GLF2
<ninji> Yea thats what I figure
<bioterror> but that sounds thing, it's a challenge
<ninji> only for this machine
<bioterror> :D
<Octavio> O you are here ninji :)
<ninji> but if alsa is not bit-perfect in its current build I would have no control over that
<ninji> yep I am ;)
<Octavio> lol i have like 2 months without entering this channel, so busy with college
<ninji> but this xfi channel imbalance, theres a fix out there I just need to get it patched into alsa.
<ninji> I don't think I am a ninji you know
<GhidorahLaptop> when i try to open a video, i get this: Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory - but, the video still runs. I want to get rid of the error, but i do not know what to do
 * Octavio googling.... define:ninji
<ninji> What video player are you using Ghidorah?
<bioterror> GhidorahLaptop, http://vsingleton.blogspot.com/2010/02/failed-to-open-vdpau-backend.html
<GhidorahLaptop> gnome mplayer
<ninji> yea try that blog
<GhidorahLaptop> ok thanks
<GhidorahLaptop> solved
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> wish I could help you ninji
<GhidorahLaptop> now i need to find out why chromium cant play embedded mp4 videos such as the lubuntu screencast about chromium
<bioterror> but I have to raise my hands up
<Octavio> Well guys is 3:23 am here in Sonora(Mexico). I hope we call talk more tomorrow. : ) See you all.
<bioterror> GhidorahLaptop, sudo apt-get install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra && killall chromium-browser
<bioterror> :D
<ninji> thats fine i
<ninji> i'll figure something out
<ninji> ciao man
<ninji> @octavio
<meetingology> ninji: Error: "octavio" is not a valid command.
<bioterror> :)
<ninji> bah  forgot IRC commands started with @ usually
<bioterror> nope, ! or . ;)
<Octavio> ^_ -
<bioterror> @help
<meetingology> bioterror: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<bioterror> @plugins
<meetingology> bioterror: Error: "plugins" is not a valid command.
<bioterror> @list plugins
<meetingology> bioterror: Error: 'plugins' is not a valid plugin.
<ninji> alright I am going to try updating alsa without any patch, going to be a while and will probably go to bed
<ninji> so night ;)
<GhidorahLaptop> bioterror, that is already installed
<bioterror> GhidorahLaptop, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree ;)
<GhidorahLaptop> no luck with that either :-/
<|friTTe|> morning my brothers from another mother
<Octavio> Well  I'm leaving now, see you soon guys :)-
<GhidorahLaptop> would chromium-codecs-ffmpeg get the mp4 playing?
<GhidorahLaptop> i have extra, and nonfree, but it still wont play
<bioterror> it should be intalled by defaul
<bioterror> t
<bioterror> you can check it out too
<bioterror> if it's not
<GhidorahLaptop> i installed it, and it removed extra, and nonfree, and still wont play
<bioterror> cant understand
<GhidorahLaptop> i dont eithe
<GhidorahLaptop> r
<GhidorahLaptop> the only format i am having trouble playing is .mp4
<bioterror> yeah, and it should be supported
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> can you share the file with me?
<bioterror> is it on a webpage
<bioterror> that I can leech it
<GhidorahLaptop> http://lubuntu.net/node/25
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> using pendrive and installing citrix icaclient
<|friTTe|> wont play for me either
<bioterror> http://a48.video2.blip.tv/6840003728296/Llelectronics-LubuntuWebbrowser237.mp4?bri=9.1&brs=4228
<GhidorahLaptop> that link works
<GhidorahLaptop> i have a question about when starting up lubuntu. right before it gets to the logon screen, there is a quick screen with some sort of error, but i can't read it in time. do you know of it?
<bioterror> GLib-something?
<GhidorahLaptop> yeah
<bioterror> I get the same :D
<Mossyfunk> same here
<Mossyfunk> hey bioterror
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I have nothing in logs about that
<Mossyfunk> 777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<Mossyfunk> srry
<GhidorahLaptop> no sounds working on pidgin
<bioterror> booted twice and didnt see it
<GhidorahLaptop> (07:21:03) gstreamer: Resource not found.  is what i get in pidgin debug window when i try to preview a sound on pidgin
<bioterror> GhidorahLaptop, cannot help you with that one
<slow-motion> i can't find the lubuntu-control-center from the video on lubuntu.net
<slow-motion> where is it?
<|friTTe|> i think that a.deb file you will have to download
<|friTTe|> i dont have it either
<slow-motion> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa < ok, i found a ppa for it
<|friTTe|> yeah there it is
<|friTTe|> hmm hehe id ditn have that Ppa =)
<|friTTe|> well i do now
<slow-motion> it ist most of the settings menu together in one tool. but it looks like a nice to have thing
<|friTTe|> yeah, but it looks really nice
<|friTTe|> easy to find all the stuff
<slow-motion> yes
<slow-motion> i tried lubuntu on my laptop, switched to xubuntu because i was more familar with it and now back to lubuntu, because xubuntu looked to "heavy" for my taste
<slow-motion> gotta go now
<|friTTe|> sure
<head_victim> So to get the "proper" lubuntu experience the PPA is pretty much required?
<head_victim> From what I read it was only really for testing, is that not the case?
<leszek> hi
<head_victim> Hello leszek
<head_victim> Wish me luck, my VM for lubuntu is going to natty as we speak
<leszek> :)
<mrandrzejak> is it possible to install the Ubuntu Software Center in Lubuntu?
<szczur> yes, without problems
<szczur> sudo apt-get install software-center
<mrandrzejak> bingo! thanks
<szczur> or use synaptic to do that
<Guest63195> Where do we go to suggest changes to the GRUB used by Lubuntu?
<leszek> kieths: you can subscribe the mailinglist, but basically I guess you go to Ubuntu as Lubuntu uses the ubuntu grub
<GhidorahLaptop> is there any fix for this GLib WARNING getpwuid_r failed due to unknown user id 0? it occurs right before the login screen.
<kieths> The splash (using live Pendrive) show Lubuntu, then a cropped off Lubuntu graphic at the bottom of the screen....
<kieths> And when exiting (shutdown), it says to remove the cd, then hit enter....  Don't want that on my SD/ USB installation.  Wasn't there in 10.04.  Regression on 10.10
<kieths> Guessing the Logo / splash screen with the menu and all is GRUB (probably a graphic artwork gone awry).
<kieths> The Shutdown asking for ENTER, can't guess when that's coded.
<GhidorahLaptop> wooot, just figured out what was wrong with my sound in pidgin.
<leszek> kieths: that has both nothing to do with grub
<kieths> Very good.  With what part does it deal?
<leszek> kieths: for getting away the eject message try to add the boot option : "noeject noprompt"
<leszek> this should supress the message
<leszek> the splash during booting is created using plymouth
<kieths> hmmmm... Using the shortcut (lower right corner), clicking Shutdown.  I'm guessing I'd need to find a way to modify the GUI's link?
<leszek> kieths: no I mean the bootoption in grub
<kieths> Plymouth.  That's a point in the right direction, thanks.  Will chase down the artwork designer on Plymouth.
<kieths> Might be able to modify the graphic screen if I can identify which file it is.
<leszek> kieths: the artwork is alright
<leszek> its no artwork problem
<kieths> It says lubuntu, (1/3 down from top), then lubuntu at the bottom, slightly cropped off.
<kieths> It's that hazy blue-white - -- a graphic, not text
<kieths> Perhaps its just not justified to full screen, and instead is tiling..
<leszek> kieths: you are talking about the bootsplash that also shows the animated dots while booting ?
<kieths> before.  selection menu background
<leszek> ah ok, then its the syslinux graphics I guess. Did you create the live usb stick with usb-creator ?
<kieths> universal usb installer
<leszek> I don't know this one but I highly guess that this universal usb installer did something wrong
<kieths> looks same as when blasted to cd...
<kieths> worked on 10.04
<kieths> also, no 'remove cd / press enter' prompt on 10.04, but there is on 10.10.
<kieths> ....both, as default
<leszek> I cannot reproduce this here with the lubuntu live cd (the graphics look like this: http://yfrog.com/2cbildschirmfoto1scp
<leszek> kieths: the prompt to 'remove cd and press enter' is there since ubuntu 5.04 :P
<leszek> as I said before it can be deactivated by adding "noprompt noeject" to the bootoptions
<kieths> I see historical 'fixes' and refs to it.  Assuming the universal USB Installer did something to remove it for 10.04 during USB install (MUCH MUCH preferred!!!), but didn't do so on 10.10
<leszek> yeah it added noeject to the bootoptions in 10.04 I guess
<kieths> bootoptions.... will search to find whereabouts, assuming preferences or similar..
<kieths> makes perfect sense - and makes even more sense when its not a cd!
<leszek> kieths: no those boot options are those ones you can type in by pressing f6 here: http://img84.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfoto1sc.png/
<leszek> I guess universal usb installer is using syslinux so there you might simply add those options in the syslinux.cfg file on your usb stick
<kieths> then.... select each time?  no good.  Using the installatoin as a fast in, fast out one trick pony, running a script.  Don't want click here, there options in the way..
<kieths> Wikll look into that - compare 10.04 vs 10.10 USB files
<leszek> as I said you can edit the syslinux.cfg and add the option there right after quiet splash
<kieths> good stuff...and thank you very very for the direction...
<leszek> :)
<kieths> Dropped the timeout to 1 sec, auto-select first option.  Inside Lubuntu, added a startup script to auto-delete the Install to hdd shortcut which auto-adds itself each boot.
<kieths> Made a 'real-feel' OS.  Google bombed (persistence enabled, so it's persistantly dead), so added my preferred browser, Firefox.
 * phillw waves to leszek :)
<leszek> :)
<czz> my remaining battery percentage is stuck at "estimating".
<czz> any know fixes?
<czz> known*
<bioterror> ur battery is okay?
<czz> seems to be
<leszek> czz: I think its a known bug , see the release announcement of ubuntu
<leszek> no fix avaiable I guess
<czz> far enough, thanks
<manfredrasta> hi all
<bioterror> howdy
<manfredrasta> anybody knows a good way to download videos like from youtube?
<|friTTe|> \\O
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> youtube-dl - download videos from youtube
<manfredrasta> gooD!
<|friTTe|> clipgrab
 * phillw uses a plugin for firefox
<|friTTe|> clipgrab is awesome, can choose resolution and all too
<manfredrasta> i dont use firefox
<bioterror> manfredrasta, apt-cache show youtube-dl
<bioterror> shows you the information
<manfredrasta> i use chromium
<manfredrasta> and for any flash video? not only youtube?
<phillw> manfredrasta: so do I the vast majority of the time, there are some web developers tools still only on Ffox, although the chromium team are making astounding progress.
<manfredrasta> phillw, ok, and that plug in for firefox?
<bioterror> manfredrasta, http://rtmpdump.mplayerhq.hu/
<manfredrasta> phillw, also have ff
<manfredrasta> hi?
<phillw> manfredrasta: http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<manfredrasta> phillw, ok
<phillw> Ahh, well cool :D  http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/ is now available for Chrome/Chromium :)
<phillw> I know he was working on it.
<manfredrasta> phillw, ill try that
<phillw> manfredrasta: It's the only real reason I still use Ffox, as it links up for testing my accessibilty for my coding.
<manfredrasta> phillw, nothing to do with my problem :)
<manfredrasta> phillw, i thought it was a download plugin for chromium
<phillw> no, that plug in just for people who write web sites
<manfredrasta> phillw, i write web sites :)
<phillw> the one bioterror gave you would probably be better for downloading stuff.
<manfredrasta> phillw, what do you mean?
<phillw> well, it is available now in chromium, which means I do not need both browsers running :)
<manfredrasta> phillw, ok
<manfredrasta> phillw, ill try with ff
<manfredrasta> phillw, its not a problem
<phillw> manfredrasta: I write to http://mgjuddltd.co.uk/conformance.php standards
<manfredrasta> phillw, what is that page¿
<phillw> the culmination of two months of testing and re-writing :)
<phillw> I was so close the AAA, the guys who push for it gave me loads of help.
<phillw> I'd have settled for AA, but they said I could achieve AAA
<manfredrasta> phillw, i dont understand what do you mean by AA or AAA
<phillw> There are 3 grades for web accessibilty, know a 1, 2 3 and also as A, AA, and AAA, with 3 and AAA being the highest.
<phillw> manfredrasta: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=32 charts my progress.
<manfredrasta> phillw, and once i have an .flv file?
<manfredrasta> phillw, how can i wach it?
<phillw> the player in lubuntu should be able to play it
<manfredrasta> phillw, ok. ill tell you :)
<manfredrasta> phillw, it works
<manfredrasta> thank you
<phillw> you're welcome.
<GhidorahLaptop> i really like lubuntu, but unfortunately, i have a habit of making a mess of installations, so i will have to reinstall tonight
<phillw> GhidorahLaptop: if you're one who likes messsing and breaking things, you may want to make a sperate /home partition so your personal data is safe.
<GhidorahLaptop> the only problem i had that i really know of was that pidgin wasn't playing sounds, but i got that solved
<GhidorahLaptop> i am really impressed with chromium
<GhidorahLaptop> what would be a good size for the / partition ?
<phillw> the / partition only needs to be couple of GB.
<czz> what makes lubuntu so appealing?
<czz> and how does it use less resources?
<phillw> czz: It's small, lean and keen. the use of lxde instead of gnome / xfce means it has a lower over head. Also the programmes that have been chosen are very carefully chosen to be the lowest over head possible, yet be functional.
<phillw> czz: there's a joke that if we want a programme adding to the list, it must use no disk space, and no RAM or CPU time when it runs ;)
#lubuntu 2010-10-16
<czz> it's a lot smoother than ubuntu netbook remix
<|friTTe|> =)
<|friTTe|> and you can still configurate it so it looks the way you want
<|friTTe|> and still its fast
<czz> chromium seems to want all my cpu while on youtube
<phillw> czz: are you using flash?
<bioterror> I'm not suprised
<bioterror> flash eats a lot of cpu
<phillw> you can sign up for the html5 trial with you-tube, http://www.youtube.com/html5
<czz> yes, im using flash.
<phillw> czz: try the html5 testing out and see how you get on. html5 will eventually phase out flash.
<czz> about a 25-30% improvement
<czz> pretty solid for beta
<phillw> I know some people have found it does make a pretty decent improvement, but html5 is still in its own beta stage, so do not expect miracles, video playing is quite cpu intensive :)
<czz> im trying to uninstall some programs without getting rid of the taskbar
<czz> it demands that i remove the lubuntu-taskbar if i want to continue
<victoria> help i just installed lubuntu from scratch and the wireless card is not working
<victoria> i have a laptop compaq presario cq40-324la
<Mossyfunk> victoria, did you choose during the installation to install the third party software package?
<victoria> not as far as i can remember
<victoria> i didnt no
<Mossyfunk> ahh... it says during installation that it is needed for some wireless hardware.
<victoria> what do i do then? reinstall?
<Mossyfunk> no
<Mossyfunk> sorry is it 10.04 or 10.10
<Mossyfunk> ?
<victoria> 10.10
<Mossyfunk> there should be a package names "lubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Mossyfunk> it contains all the third party software to play flash and mp3 and such
<victoria> ok
<victoria> synaptic?
<Mossyfunk> yes
<Mossyfunk> I see there are 2 packages, lubuntu-restricted-extras and lubuntu-restricted-addons
<Mossyfunk> I myself don't have any wireless hardware so this is far as I can advise you
<victoria> ok
<victoria> thankyou
<victoria> how do you make a shortcut
<victoria> on the desktop
<victoria> like a launcher
<victoria> for firefox and chromium
<Mossyfunk> I am currently trying to work that one out myself =D
<victoria> oh ok
<victoria> let me know
<Mossyfunk> sure thing =)
<Mossyfunk> welcome to lubuntu irc =)
<victoria> takk
<bioterror> hmm
<head_victim> Shortcuts on the desktop should be as easy as right click and create launcher?
<victoria> i didnt see that option
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> drag n drop
<head_victim> Hmm it's not there. Sorry for that
<head_victim> But chromium and pcmanfm are both on the taskbar by default
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> start your file browser
<bioterror> and head to the /usr/share/applications
<bioterror> and drang n drop your desired application to the desktop
<bioterror> it should work
<bioterror> if it doesnt
<bioterror> then "copy & paste" ;)
<Mossyfunk> woop tyvm bioterror
<bioterror> yes, copy and paste works better
<Mossyfunk> thats the folder I was looking for =)\
<bioterror> gotta remember it
<victoria> i cant find the usr share apps folder
<bioterror> it's applications
<victoria> it said permission denied
<victoria> error moving file
<Mossyfunk> hmmmm weird it worked for me
<bioterror> dont move
<bioterror> copy
<victoria> worked
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> there you go ;)
<Mossyfunk> Anyone else get the start menu skin sticking on left panel after its closed?
<Mossyfunk> I set up a panel on the left of the screen*
<bioterror> I built my router/firewall on Lubuntu 10.04
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> it took me a whole night, hahaha
<bioterror> mrs. bioterror is sooooo going to rip her me apart
<bioterror> -her :D
<bioterror> but my system is faaast
<victoria> ok i am going to reboot now to see if the lunbuntu extras will solve the wifi problem
<bioterror> :-)
<Mossyfunk> ATI site tells me their legacy drivers will only work on linux distrobutions pre Feb 09
<victoria> didnt work
<bioterror> ofcourse it did not
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> you should first find out which wlan chipset you have
<bioterror> it could help us alot
<bioterror> maybe in terminal "dmesg |grep wlan"
<bioterror> without ""
<victoria> it didnt give me any output
<victoria> just the prompt again
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> your kernel cant recognize the wlan
<victoria> but it does on the other one
<victoria> i mean, i guess it must, because it works fine on it
<victoria> i installed wicd and it works fine on it
<victoria> i tried downloading the drivers from the preferences menu but they both gave errors
<bioterror> wha other one?
<victoria> i have a laptop of the same model
<victoria> i upgraded from 10.04 lubuntu to 10.10
<victoria> and it works fine
<victoria> the wireless
<bioterror> and that one is 10.04?
<victoria> this one i installed 10.10 from scratch just now
<bioterror> okay
<victoria> listen i dont believe in fairy dust
<victoria> but i am here
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> I'm trying to help you out
<bioterror> just a moment
<victoria> i know, i put my pants the same way everyone else does
<victoria> one leg at a time
<victoria> so no worries
<victoria> hmm
<victoria> i went to the preferences drivers tab again and it says broadcom sta driver is installed and currently used
<victoria> the atenna does seem to be on
<victoria> but theres no detection of wireless networks
<bioterror> seems to be weird
<bioterror> but I have to say that I'm really tired, it's 06:49 and I haven wake up 24 hours ago
<victoria> bioterror,
<head_victim> victoria: some people are reporting that it only seems to work when connected to the internet when installing http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485247
<victoria> http://pastebin.com/4jdSstdE
<head_victim> victoria: and there is also someone who has created a little diagnostic script apparently to help out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499289
<victoria> head_victim, so which do you recomend i do
<head_victim> I'd start with the diagnostic
<head_victim> Depends on how much you have put into setting it all up, if it's still a fresh install mightn't hurt to reinstall with the ethernet connected if that's only going to be a 5 minute thing.
<victoria> ok i will try that instead
<victoria> brb
<OLD> Hey
<bioterror> hi
<OLD> I am in process of installing lubuntu
<bioterror> yes
<OLD> I notice a chroium icon (blue and white icon) is that the defaut brower installed with it?
<bioterror> yes
<OLD> sweet
<bioterror> indeed
<OLD> its chromium and not chrome?
<bioterror> yes, it's chromium
<bioterror> chrome is blue, red yellow or what was it
<OLD> chrome is blue yellow red
<OLD> chromium is light blue, dark blue white
<bioterror> chrome is almost same, but without sending logs about your activity and without bundled flashplayer
<bioterror> feel free to surf ;)
<OLD> which I can intall with ubuntu extras right?
<bioterror> with the fastest browser you can get
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I assume you tapped those check boxes in the beginning of installation
<bioterror> I did so
<bioterror> :-)
<OLD> oh thats what that is lol
<OLD> I would have done the comand in terminal non the less
<OLD> how much sace does a total clean install take?
<OLD> ts installing as we speak
<Mossyfunk> How do I get a rundows of used space on partitions from CLI?
<Mossyfunk> *rundown
<Mossyfunk> disk manager shows capacity but nopt available space
<Mossyfunk> *disk utility
<Mossyfunk> /dev/sda2              23G  1.9G   20G   9% /
<Mossyfunk> 1.9GB for fresh install of 10.10
<MonthOLDpickle> thanks thats light!
<Mossyfunk> indeed
<MonthOLDpickle> its taking forever =(
<Mossyfunk> I installed from usb drive ZOOM! =)
<MonthOLDpickle> mine is from usb
<MonthOLDpickle> no cd drive on this lol
<MonthOLDpickle> woo done
<bioterror> CD is so 80's
<MonthOLDpickle> lol its a dell mini 9
<bioterror> I'm using Dell Latitude D420
<bioterror> and my docking bay is 30km away from ;)
<MonthOLDpickle> docking bay as in kb, mouse external monitor on it?
<MonthOLDpickle> Also I don't need to do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<bioterror> lubuntu-restricted-extras
<bioterror> you can install that one
<Mossyfunk> whats the difference between lubuntu-restricted-extras and lubuntu-restricted-addons?
<bioterror> lubuntu tries to dodge gnome packages ;)
<MonthOLDpickle> so that is the difference?
<MonthOLDpickle> between extras and addons?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I havent done dpkg -L for both of those packages
<bioterror> but lubuntu is suggested to use with lubuntu
<bioterror> let's have a look
<bioterror> lubuntu
<bioterror> Depends: lubuntu-restricted-addons
<bioterror> Recommends: ttf-mscorefonts-installer, unrar, libavcodec-extra-52, libmp4v2-0
<bioterror> Filename: pool/universe/u/ubuntu-restricted-extras/lubuntu-restricted-extras_42_i386.deb
<bioterror> and the ubuntu
<bioterror> Recommends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, ttf-mscorefonts-installer, unrar, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, libavcodec-extra-52, libmp4v2-0
<bioterror> Filename: pool/multiverse/u/ubuntu-restricted-extras/ubuntu-restricted-extras_42_i386.deb
<MonthOLDpickle> oh hummm
<MonthOLDpickle> Do I even need to do extras and addons?
<MonthOLDpickle> Also everytime I boot up and my card auto connects I have to use a keyring?
<Mossyfunk> only if you plan to use proprietry software ie play mp3's or watch youtube videos
<bioterror> MonthOLDpickle, edit the connection and tap the Available for all users
<MonthOLDpickle> youtube works in chromium already
<bioterror> then it doesnt ask for the keyring anymore
<bioterror> and connects automatically (if you have tapped that checkbox too, by default it should be tapped)
<MonthOLDpickle> I want to instll bot sentry for pidgin
<MonthOLDpickle> how do I search in terminal
<bioterror> search what
<MonthOLDpickle> bot sentrtry
<bioterror> apt-get packages or files on your filesystem
<MonthOLDpickle> don't know exact full name
<bioterror> apt-cache search pidgin |grep sentry
<MonthOLDpickle>  thanks
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> apt-cache > synaptic ;)
<bioterror> and you can do a search like this
<bioterror> apt-cache search pidgin |more
<bioterror> apt-cache show pidgin-bot-sentry
<bioterror> hi hyperair
<hyperair> bioterror: hello.
<MonthOLDpickle> Hey
<MonthOLDpickle> I just noticed hitting the power button does nothing on the laptop but I just turned the laptop off
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> but now I have to flee
<bioterror> laters ;)
<|friTTe|> \O/
<head_victim> This is the second Lubuntu install that has tried to log me into a "Default" but only works when you change that session to "Lubuntu"
<Mossyfunk> weird
<head_victim> At least I didn't make it auto login like I did on my first one. Made it harder to find the error.
<Mossyfunk> How do I generate a new openPGP key in lubuntu? the launchpad.net instructions assume you are using gnome
<Mossyfunk> well.. ubuntu-desktop
<head_victim> Should be the same?
<|friTTe|> its just the text editor that differs
<|friTTe|> gedit in gnome and leafpad in lxde
<Mossyfunk> The easiest way to generate a new OpenPGP key in Ubuntu is to use the Passwords and Encryption Keys tool.
<Mossyfunk> Step 1: Open Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys.
<Mossyfunk> Step 2: Select File > New, select PGP Key and then follow the on-screen instructions.
<Mossyfunk> Now you'll see your new key listed in the Passwords and Encryption Keys tool.
<|friTTe|> Mossyfunk,  i know i struggled when i signed that one
<|friTTe|> oh
<|friTTe|> yeah
<|friTTe|> hmm well we better try to sort that out, i dont know tbh
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Mossyfunk> heh yeah was just reading through that
<Mossyfunk> I seem to have this part of my brain broken where I don't see something right in front of me until I ask someone else lol
<|friTTe|> i know the feeling =)
<Mossyfunk> head_victim, |friTTe|, ty
<Mossyfunk> =)
<Mossyfunk> <3
<head_victim> Mossyfunk: it's what we're here for :)
<|friTTe|> :)
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> any recommendation for a light rss reader ?
<bioterror> if you replace your sylpheed with clawsmail you can install claws-mail-feeds-reader
<head_victim> Hmm there is a RSS extension for Chrome, looking to see if it works for Chromium
<kosaidpo> bioterror: hi well infact im lookin for some client specific to rss only you kno
<kosaidpo> noo i mean adesktop client you got
<kosaidpo> it does i use it
<|friTTe|> use google reader
<kosaidpo> well i wanna get a client so if i dont have the net i can still read
<|friTTe|> ook
<|friTTe|> kosaidpo,  http://www.rss-specifications.com/rss-reader-linux.htm
<|friTTe|> theres some diff ones
<kosaidpo> |friTTe|:  thanks : )
<|friTTe|> ive been using Liferea couple of times. that one is pretty nice
<|friTTe|> http://liferea.sourceforge.net/
<|friTTe|> i like thtat one, nice looking layout
<kosaidpo> is it light ??
<|friTTe|> gtk/gnome
<|friTTe|> i had gnome when i tried it but
<|friTTe|> dont seem to be heavy
<kosaidpo> yeh i saw gnome thats why i asked ill give it a try ?
<kosaidpo> btw guys
<|friTTe|> yeah
<kosaidpo> anyone here using hotot ?? it doesnt support list yet or only me idk  from to get it
<|friTTe|> check out what dependencies it wanna install
<kosaidpo> yehh
<|friTTe|> some wanna add gnome stuff
<|friTTe|> no havent tried it
<|friTTe|> switched on my android from seesmic to tweetdeck
<|friTTe|> gonna check out some alts for my desktop
<kosaidpo> welli find hotot way col and light then tweetdeck tho
<kosaidpo> tweetteck too much unusfull options
<|friTTe|> ok
<|friTTe|> works good with Lubuntu?
<|friTTe|> hootot
<kosaidpo> frit yesss
<kosaidpo> is very cool with my memory ram
<|friTTe|> alright =D will check it out then
<kosaidpo> im kinda sure you ll adopt it
<Mossyfunk> should I trust apt-get telling me that packages such as reiserfsprogs rdate python-webkit localechooser-data
<Mossyfunk>   ecryptfs-utils are no longer needed? why the hell are they there on a clean install if they are not needed? and why would I remove filesystem tools?
<bioterror> yes
<kosaidpo1> hello
<kosaidpo1> guys i dl lifearea now so is there any way to link it with my google reader ??
<kosaidpo1> or like configure chomuim to subscribe me but using lifearea ?
<Mossyfunk> Is there a way to setup sylpheed to automatically decrypt pgp encrypted emails?
<Mossyfunk> or do I need to export to file and dfo it manually
<Mossyfunk> I seemingly can set it to automatically encrypt emails I send so I should be able to set it to do the reverse no?
<CrackerJackz> is anyone around?
<bioterror> yep
<Mossyfunk> Hey CrackerJackz =)
<CrackerJackz> Mossyfunk, i have an old computer that has a 300 mhz processor, 128 mb of ram, and a 6 GB hard drive
<CrackerJackz> i'm looking for a linux distrabution that's right for me
<bioterror> if you can boot lubuntu 10.10 with your computer, you've found the correct one
<CrackerJackz> bioterror, well i'm just concerned about the hard drive space
<bioterror> Lubuntu takes 1.8GB with fresh installation
<Mossyfunk> "Minimum requirements for lubuntu are comparable to Pentium II or Celeron systems with a 128 Mb RAM configuration, which may yield a slow yet usable system with lubuntu."
<CrackerJackz> bioterror, even after updates only 1.8gb?
<bioterror> yes
<CrackerJackz> can you think of anything that might be better than lubuntu for my scenerio?
<bioterror> well
<CrackerJackz> i was thinking dsl maybe
<bioterror> after lubuntu comes Salix OS, which is based on Slackware
<CrackerJackz> and slackware is similar to debian i think
<CrackerJackz> it uses apt-get for package management right?
<bioterror> it's i486 optimized and also has a LXDE version of it
<bioterror> it uses slapt-get
<CrackerJackz> about how much space does slackware take up?
<bioterror> but ubuntu can provide alot more programs
<bioterror> hmmm
<CrackerJackz> well the computer is only going to be used for checking email, watching youtube videos, listening to music
<bioterror> it's almost the same
<bioterror> 6GB is enough
<bioterror> but you should go with the lubuntu, and think salix as a plan b
<CrackerJackz> how hard do you think it would be to get thi cisco aironet 350 series wireless adapter to work with it?
<bioterror> I gotta hit the shower, my daughter is yelling at me :d
<bioterror> laters
<CrackerJackz> bioterror, okay. thank you for your advice
<Mossyfunk> later bioterror =)
<Mossyfunk> CrackerJackz, I am a newbie can't help much sorry
<CrackerJackz> Mossyfunk, that's okay
<Mossyfunk> lubuntu is ultra fast on my P4 though compared to other distros
<CrackerJackz> Mossyfunk, i have gentoo on the computer i'm using now..
<CrackerJackz> but i have this old computer that has a pentium 2 processor, 128 mb of ram and 6gb of hard drive space
<bioterror> gentoo, you should be advanced user then
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> even I dislike the gentoo installation from scratch
<Mossyfunk> I gave it a go, but figured "whats the bloody point" and installed lubuntu =)
<Mossyfunk> I will follow LFS book in the future to learn but for now I'm happy here
<CrackerJackz> bioterror, i'm still learning actually
<CrackerJackz> gentoo was my very first distro
<CrackerJackz> ubuntu my second
<CrackerJackz> actually i take that back
<CrackerJackz> when i was 13 i installed mandrake on a computer of mine
<CrackerJackz> but never knew how to work it
<bioterror> did you install gentoo with chrooting and stuff like that? or did you use installer/livecd?
<CrackerJackz> didnt know how to open up any of my files or anything
<CrackerJackz> so i just said screw it
<CrackerJackz> stopped using it
<CrackerJackz> couldnt even get it on the internet
<CrackerJackz> then when i was like 18.. 19 years old
<CrackerJackz> i met someone and they started teaching me about linux
<CrackerJackz> they had me install gentoo lol
<CrackerJackz> bioterror, i used the live cd
<CrackerJackz> first gentoo install my friend installed for me
<CrackerJackz> from several states away
<CrackerJackz> he had me setup ssh
<CrackerJackz> and screen
<CrackerJackz> and he ssh'd in
<bioterror> yes
<CrackerJackz> and ran screen on my computer so that i could see what he was doing
<CrackerJackz> it was pretty cool actually
<bioterror> but you missed the educational part of it ;)
<CrackerJackz> i've installed gentoo on other computrs since then though
<CrackerJackz> i will admit it is a bit of a pain in the ass to compile your own kernel from source if you don't know what you're doing
<CrackerJackz> theres no way i coulda installed gentoo by my self the first time.. i knew absolutely nothing about linux
<CrackerJackz> other than it was an operating system
<bioterror> but hey
<bioterror> if we wanna chat about this more, you should join #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> this is for the helping ;)
<CrackerJackz> okay
<pip_> I've upgraded to 10.10 cos my live cd kept crashing, now I only have 1 theme.  Help
<bioterror> 1 theme
<bioterror> you mean the default lubuntu theme?
<pip_> 1 theme, clearlooks
<pip_> I'd like the new pretty default one
<bioterror> you should get it
<pip_> it's been a bit of a nightmare, not being able to clean install
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> what if you say
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> we could start with this one
<pip_> aha, i'll give it a go
<pip_> already newest version
<pip_> its a bit weird I did an upgrde a day or so ago, which gave me the new theme
<bioterror> okay
<pip_> then i borked the system & had to reinstall 10.04 & upgrade again
<MonthOLDpickle> Hey guys
<MonthOLDpickle> On wireless I go to edit to make the keyring not pop up I don't see a "enable for all users"
<MonthOLDpickle> hey what do I add for bluetooth? gnome-bluetooth or bkluez ones?
<bioterror> try to avoid gnome ;)
<bioterror> that's what I think in the first place
<MOP> sorry experimenting
<MOP> so for bluetooth support on lubuntu what would I add?
<MOP> Or do I do the extras and addons and that gets it?
<MonthOLDpickle> just trying to get my bluetooth working
<MonthOLDpickle> all I find is info on ubuntu and how to pair phone with lubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> I got blueman installed...
<MonthOLDpickle> All I fidn is ubuntu raawwwrrrrr
<pip_> it's early days for this distro yet, I think
<MonthOLDpickle> restarting
<MonthOLDpickle> w000t
<MonthOLDpickle> decision estimated guessing works!
<MonthOLDpickle> except the icon goes away when you disable it -.-
<MonthOLDpickle> thats going to be annoying lol!
<pip_> I guess I can live with only one theme
<pip_> everything works
<pip_> even if i cant find the new control centre in synaptic :-)
<pip_> ttfn guys
<mark76> Pip pip
<MonthOLDpickle> I use a bluetooth mouse
<MonthOLDpickle> every now and than I dsiable to save battery
<MonthOLDpickle> I disable the bluetooth to save battery and sometimes turn it back on to use a mouse
<MonthOLDpickle> I sho0uldn't need to restart everytime -.p
<slow-motion> after stopping the film and pressing play on youtube the film starts to "hang" but the sound continous
<slow-motion> has someone an idea how to solve that?
<bioterror> maybe something wrong with the flash
 * bioterror is waiting for the html5
<slow-motion> i set the space used for buffer in the flash settings to 10mb. at the moment it seemed to be the solution
<phillw> slow-motion: try using the html5 trial on you-tube instead of flash.
<phillw> slow-motion: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<slow-motion> yes i know that site
<slow-motion> html5 produces wrong colours with chromium 8.0.556.0 (62835)
<phillw> slow-motion: is that the stable, or daily build?
<MonthOLDpickle> fffffffffffffffffff
<MonthOLDpickle> I am going to reinstall lol
<MonthOLDpickle> trying to get the bluetooth manager to stay on even with bt is turned off
<MonthOLDpickle> installed kubuntu and ubuntu stuff
<MonthOLDpickle> -.-
<czz> sometime when i reboot my computer, my networking devices doesn't pick up eth01
<czz> and i have to reboot to correct this issue
<MonthOLDpickle> how do you get flash drives to mount ?
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: pcmanfm should automount them
<slow-motion> phillw the daily
<phillw> slow-motion: i'd suggest filing a bug against it, the guy who chases up chromium bugs is a star and you will get a reply.
<phillw> he can have a bug fix out within 24 hours.
<slow-motion> the flash is dropping frames
<MonthOLDpickle> so yea
<MonthOLDpickle> bluetooth only turns on rebooting
<MonthOLDpickle> AND non of the usb drives are seen
<MonthOLDpickle> fml
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: I've never had a problem with pcmanfm and flash drives... So I'm a bit puzzled :\
<MonthOLDpickle> disk part sees it but I tried formatting it and no fat32 option
<MonthOLDpickle> rapiid pulling out and outting it made it pop up
<MonthOLDpickle> just need to figure out bluetooth
<slow-motion> phillw the video i play with mplayer has the same problems
<phillw> chances are it is still in flash format.
<Kurdistan> Hey girls :)
<bioterror> sorry to dissapoint you but... ;)
<Kurdistan> haha bioterror how are you? hur går det med svenskan?
<bioterror> går mycket bra, tack.
<Kurdistan> haha du äger.
<bioterror> jag mår bra.
<Kurdistan> härligt. :)
<bioterror> du?
<Kurdistan> jag mår bra om några timmar. ifall resultaten blir som jag hoppas. :)
<phillw> Kurdistan: /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<|friTTe|> Kurdistan,  vika resultat?
<|friTTe|> *vilka
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<phillw> hiyas kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> phillw: hows you and your lubuntu mine is cool : )
<phillw> kosaidpo: I'm still running 9.10 ubuntu, as I have no broadband here :'( Still waiting it to be put in
<kosaidpo> as in u dont have net on this pc i read earlier abt an app that you cud use to dl updates
<phillw> I can run lubuntu, but none of the family after the early release of 9.10 will work with my 3G device
<kosaidpo> to update a pc with no net
<phillw> kosaidpo: no, I would have no internet at all. No email, no IRC etc.
<kosaidpo> phillw: sorry i didnt get you you mean ur device doesnt work with other ten 9.10 ??
<phillw> indeed, and then not if you do kernel update.
<phillw> I've had to turn off all updates.
<phillw> I will not know for 4 weeks if I am staying at this pub, so cannot order broadband.
<kosaidpo> ohh thats so not good
<bioterror> 9.10 is still going to be supported for a while
<bioterror> no problems! ;)
<phillw> it is, but it's not lubuntu :(
<bioterror> haha
<kosaidpo> phillw: so i guess you runnin slowly : ) you cant catch us im happy with my lubuntu again
<kosaidpo> :D
<phillw> kosaidpo: I have 2GB of RAM, so my laptop runs quite well ;)
<phillw> I just prefer lubuntu, I do not have LAMP server or anything on this installation.
<kosaidpo> Ohh dude i tho ur were complainin Haaha so you can ride it well then
<kosaidpo> well since i discovred lubntu i get sticked with it
<phillw> kosaidpo: /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<kosaidpo> ohh i tho i added to auto-join  te lst time
<kosaidpo>  /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> that was fast
<Kurdistan> guys lubuntu system monitor is crap, to be honest. I prefer gnomes system monitor.
<bioterror> you're so demanding!
<Kurdistan> :P yes thats me, but the good thing with lubuntu it is minimalistic.
<Kurdistan> I can make my own :) lubuntu
<bioterror> gordon ramsay always says 'less is more'
<Kurdistan> bioterror, I only say what I think. Nobody is worsing to do like me or think like I think
<bioterror> you mean the task manager?
<Kurdistan> bioterror yes
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install htop
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install bmon
<Kurdistan> what is htop and bmon?
<bioterror> htop for processes, bmon for bandwith
<Kurdistan> okey. thats like applet?
<bioterror> software for console/terminal
<Kurdistan> lol, my bad, htop is like command line top?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> but "better"
<Kurdistan> is it?
<Kurdistan> cool I will try
<bioterror> oh yeah
<Kurdistan> it does not work. thats wierd.
<bioterror> how so?
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/hhhtop.png
<Kurdistan> bioterror no clue it does not start up
<bioterror> if you say in terminal "htop"
<bioterror> what does it say?
<Kurdistan> then it comes up
<bioterror> as it should ;)
<Kurdistan> Okey then it is like top
<Kurdistan> I thougt it is a tool like lubuntus task manager or gnome system monitor
<bioterror> it's a tool!
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> if you decide to use server or something, it's really handy to use from ssh
<Kurdistan> yeah it is cool but I prefer gnome system monitor
<Kurdistan> and htop is better then lubuntus taskmanager
<Kurdistan> lubuntu will :) be better with time.
<Kurdistan> bioterror thx any way it is handy tool
<bioterror> and looks good if you have as many cpu's as I have ;)
<Kurdistan> I have 2 processor
<Kurdistan> my laptop is bang-fast, solid stable and light. :)
<Kurdistan> lubuntu-fast+light=true
<Kurdistan> lubuntu+fast+light+tweak_it=kurdistans laptop
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> bioterror does bootchart works for you under lubuntu?
<bioterror> you mean GRUB?
<Kurdistan> the time I get from bootchart is wrong
<Kurdistan> bootchart is a tool that takes upstart time/boot time
<bioterror> ahhh
<Kurdistan> you get picture :) with result etc
<bioterror> havent tried
<kosaidpo> guys i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/514643/ when i  try to launch blogtk
<Kurdistan> bioterror iits cool tool
<bioterror> kosaidpo, apt-cache search gtkhtml
<Kurdistan> bioterror=guru :)
<kosaidpo> bioterror: got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/514645/
<Kurdistan> bioterror :) I take back, htop is really goddie
<bioterror> kosaidpo, Depends: python, python-central (>= 0.6.11), python-gtk2 (>= 1.19.13-3), python-gnome2 (>= 1.19.13-3), python-glade2 (>= 1.19.13-3)
<bioterror> it doesnt say that it would need gtkhtml2
<Kurdistan> bioterror how can I look when I remove appz
<bioterror> look what?
<Kurdistan> if I want to remove the depends thing to
<Kurdistan> like gnome system monitor
<bioterror> you want to remove the dependencys which you got with the gnome system monitor?
<bioterror> you want that listing?
<Kurdistan> yes
<Kurdistan> exactly
<kosaidpo> bioterror: is it to me ?
<bioterror> sudo apt-cache show <package> |more
<bioterror> ahh
<bioterror> you dont need sudo
<bioterror> but it doesnt matter either
<Kurdistan> bioterror the command line was to me?
<bioterror> Kurdistan, yes
<kosaidpo> bioterror: im sorry but ididnt get what you said
<bioterror> kosaidpo, something wrong with that blogging software if it complains about that
<bioterror> kosaidpo, you can email your error message: Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<bioterror> they can possible helpo you out
<kosaidpo> bioterror: infact i did try this app a long time agao n got this error and its still the same till now ican say
<kosaidpo> its not maintained anymor i guess
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I'm trying that out
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/blogtk/+bug/593456
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 593456 in BloGTK "BlogGTK won't start (affected: 2, heat: 2)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Kurdistan> bioterror thx
<kosaidpo> bioterror: is there a fix for it ?
<bioterror> no ppa for the maverick
<bioterror> kosaidpo, but you're running 10.04, you can enjoy working blogtk
<Kurdistan> apt-get build-dep  <<<--- is the same?
<kosaidpo> bioterror: no im runnin 10.10
<bioterror> you have to wait till the developer upgrades
<JoeMaverickSett> kosaidpo: yeah, that ppa is for lucid. i forgot to mention. :/
<kosaidpo> too bad then : (
<kosaidpo> ill try to find another one
<JoeMaverickSett> kosaidpo: yeah, that would be your best chance.
<kosaidpo> yeah
<Kurdistan> bioterror thx for the command, veery handy :)
<Kurdistan> I really like htop. :) damn good tool
 * phillw loves ppa-purge :D
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers#ppa-purge
<Kurdistan> have nice evening you all.
<kosaidpo> qtm suck balls really hard
<kosaidpo> guys any recommendation for a blog client ?
<JoeMaverickSett> kosaidpo: derivel?
<JoeMaverickSett> kosaidpo: *Drivel
<kosaidpo> yeh but its too simple no tags i guess or anythin  many features are not in it
<kosaidpo> i test it along time ago to
<syst3m> can anyone help me with an installation on an older computer?
<JoeMaverickSett> kosaidpo: then i got no idea. :/
<kosaidpo> JoeMaverickSett: hihi thanks a lot : )
<phillw> syst3m: what are the specifications of the computer ?
<syst3m> phillw: intel celeron processer 2.40 GHZ and i think 256 mb ram
<kosaidpo> guys peace out
<kosaidpo> have fun
<phillw> syst3m: do you have an ethernet connection with it?
<phillw> syst3m: my IRC client is pretty basic, please reply in here; thanks.
<syst3m> phillw: kinda, got an old router working as a receiver, so it works as if its wired
<syst3m> phillw: and sry bout that, dont really no my way around irc that well
<phillw> syst3m: at 256MB you *can* use the standard install CD, it will just take a while, you may find it faster to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<syst3m> phillw: I have been trying the standard CD and most times i cant even get the installation menu to show up. and the one time it looked like it was working i got a partition error
<bioterror> you cant double click?
<bioterror> or wha
<phillw> syst3m: try with the minimal method, also do check the CD has burned okay.
<phillw> syst3m: else you're on hiding to nothing, trying to install from a 'bad' CD
<syst3m> phillw: will do. about the mini cd, does it matter that it was created in april? well it still get 10.10?
<phillw> syst3m: let me just check
<phillw> syst3m: my bad, I missed that one; give me a few minutes.
<phillw> syst3m: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ is the maverick one.... drat I missed one on the wiki area :(
<syst3m> phillw: no problem, at least i know what to use now.
 * phillw links updated
<syst3m> phillw: Im trying the the mini cd now, and after selecting comand-line install its just sitting the
<phillw> press enter again, it may take a few seconds to respond.
<phillw> those are my 10.04 instructions, I may need to re-write them for 10.10 but I am not expecting any major change on how the mini-iso works :\
<syst3m> when i press enter (first time), some barely readable green texts pops up at the top, the menu still visable
<syst3m> after a while it disappeared and everything was frozen
<phillw> that sounds like a graphics problem, else the cd is corrupt.
<phillw> you're not trying to use 64bit on your computer?
<syst3m> i think its a graphic issue, and no
<syst3m> im using 32bit
<phillw> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<phillw> I haven't got a 10.10 boot cd for mini iso downloaded and tested on my computer.
<phillw> As I have no ethernet here, I cannot re-test the instructions with 10.10. You may want to try http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ once lubuntu 10.04 is on, you can upgrade to 10.10 anyways.
<syst3m> i just went into advance options and tried comand-line expert on the mini
<phillw> and I know the 10.04 method works fine :)
<syst3m> it opened, should i try that?
<phillw> syst3m: give it a go, I have not had chance to test it as I'm on a 3G device and you need ethernet for the mini-iso
#lubuntu 2010-10-17
<syst3m> Im at the "download installer componets" part, what should i select if anything?
<phillw> syst3m: I wish I could answer, I never saw that question when I wrote up the 10.04 instructions
<phillw> my guess would be no.
<phillw> what you're after is just the # prompt
<syst3m> huh?
<phillw> syst3m: you want the computer to just boot into a command line environment, what are the options that it gives you installer components?
<phillw> ethernet is needed
<syst3m> oh never mind about that part, im trying to guess my way thru at this point
<syst3m> and using your guide where i can
<syst3m> phillw: you there? I have another mini cd issue
<phillw> yeah, still lurking, just doing some back office stuff
<syst3m> i got to the part were i entered "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop"
<syst3m> and my monitor is now not receiving a signal
<syst3m> everything up to that point was ok tho
<MonthOLDpickle> hey
<MonthOLDpickle> whats the extras command?
<MonthOLDpickle> is it lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<phillw> syst3m: I have never come accross that issue, sorry :(
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: "* A new meta-package (lubuntu-restricted-extras) is available to
<phillw> install restricted packages for Lubuntu (such as flash, java and extra
<phillw> codecs for chromium)"
<MonthOLDpickle> figured I just install it
<MonthOLDpickle> just when I did an apt-cache search for it nothing popped up
<phillw> syst3m: my best guess is that it is driver issue, which can be altered when grub boots
<syst3m> seems to be working again
<phillw> syst3m: well, you're making progress :)
<syst3m> i was about to give up and try from the beginning and when i hit the power button it came back
<phillw> syst3m: I hope you're taking notes :)
<MonthOLDpickle> so should I install extras and addons?
<phillw> depends if you want them.
<MonthOLDpickle> be nice I could find the list on intrawebz
<MonthOLDpickle> like bluetooth
<MonthOLDpickle> I am about to install bluez and bluetooth support but I can never turn it off during one session
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: I saw about bluetooth earlier, I don't use it. You would probably be better off asking on the mailing list; but I do not think bluetooth is a priority for the lubuntu project. Else we will end up with an install the same size and resource usage as normal ubuntu.
<syst3m> phillw: it kinda worked, but sound options were grayed out and network wasnt showing up
<syst3m> phillw: tryed to update via Synapatic Package Manager but it wouldnt except my password
<MonthOLDpickle> whats this mailing list? I also notice hitting power doesn't bring up the shutting off options
<phillw> the network not showing up is covered at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<phillw> MonthOLDpickle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<syst3m> phillw: what about my password not being accepted?
<phillw> I'm going to assume you messed up what you typed in and what you assumed you typed in. (CAPS lock can be a real bitch).
<phillw> anyways good people, it is 02:11 here and I'm off to bed. I'll catch up with stuff later on today once I've had some sleep.
<syst3m> thanks for the help
<MonthOLDpickle> how do you do a bug report on the site?
<head_victim> As in a bug with the website or going to the website to file a bug?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs that is the generic page that should be able to assist.
<head_victim> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-report-bugs is a screencast if you find that easier.
<MonthOLDpickle> flash frickin lags on this
<MonthOLDpickle> anyway to increase mem use for it
<MonthOLDpickle> shoot have to go
<MonthOLDpickle> hey I can't get into the sound mixer how do I? Right click icon the option is greyed out
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> I'm running 10.04 now
<bioterror> and there's nothing mixer thingies in right click on that o))) -icon )
<MonthOLDpickle> was able to last os install and I am on 10.10
<MonthOLDpickle> shouldn't be too different
<MonthOLDpickle> http://i54.tinypic.com/2w65vyx.png
<JoeMaverickSett> i tried it when you said that, i'm also having the same problem. :/
<JoeMaverickSett> they are greyed out.
<MonthOLDpickle> bah humbug
<MonthOLDpickle> what is the different between lubuntu and xubuntu?
<JoeMaverickSett> lubuntu uses lightweight X11 Desktop Environment  and xubuntu uses xfce desktop environment.
<JoeMaverickSett> lightweight X11 Desktop Environment = lxde
<JoeMaverickSett> does that answer your question? :)
<MonthOLDpickle> on google i5t says An official version of Ubuntu Linux that uses the XFCE desktop environment. Designed for low-specification computers.
<MonthOLDpickle> but looks just like ubuntu
<bioterror> well
<MonthOLDpickle> I like lubuntu but things are too weird like sound control worked than I messed up the os reinstall it and now it doesn't and BT support is not a priority
<bioterror> thunar still sucks
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: that's offtopic. :P
<MonthOLDpickle> I just want something that works out of the box like ubuntu desktop did
<MonthOLDpickle> bgut looks like lubuntu
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, compared to pcmanfm it lacks alot of features, +1 for lubuntu ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> well, MonthOLDpickle, they may look alike but the desktop environment is different. :0
<MonthOLDpickle> yea
<MonthOLDpickle> I had to images.google.com it to see
<MonthOLDpickle> the site isn
<MonthOLDpickle> t very infomative to me
<MonthOLDpickle> kubuntu site that is
<MonthOLDpickle> don't get me wrong
<MonthOLDpickle> I am loving lubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> just sound won't fix now and bt is...frinicky
<JoeMaverickSett> MonthOLDpickle: the longer you use it the more you will come to love it. ;)
<MonthOLDpickle> except i want sound
<MonthOLDpickle> and if i need to use bt later after turning it off to save battery i have to reboot
<bioterror> MonthOLDpickle, if you press left mouse button
<bioterror> does it show you the slider bar?
<MonthOLDpickle> its on max
<MonthOLDpickle> touchpad
<MonthOLDpickle> bt is off i have to reboot to use the mouse
<MonthOLDpickle> ah there is a fedora lxde spin
<MonthOLDpickle> wonder if its any different wise
<MonthOLDpickle> I do not imagine so
<MonthOLDpickle> its either reinstall lubuntu til my sound mixer works again or tryin somethin else
<bioterror> OpenSuse has one
<MonthOLDpickle> so lubuntu is basically ubuntu with lxde?
<bioterror> if you're interested
<pip> well, I solved my themes problem.  I was looking in the wrong place!!!!!
<pip> that's saved me a reinstal
<Kalidarn> if i wanted to upgrade to lubuntu a kubuntu VM would this be as simple as "apt-get install lubunut-desktop"?
<Kalidarn> i did that but got a non-functioning desktop
<Kalidarn> no applications etc
<Kalidarn> run dialog would crash
<phillw> Kalidarn: never done on a VM, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<Kalidarn> i decided not to use lubuntu it was quicker and more lightweight to use twm for what i wanted to test :P
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> phillw: that htacces worked but i cudnt get on even i type in the right psw so weird any idea why ?
<kosaidpo> hello
<bioterror> hi
<mark76> Hey there
<bioterror> hi
<mark76> ho
<phillw> welcome mark76
<mark76> Thanks
<mark76> So what's new in Lubuland?
#lubuntu 2011-10-10
<fuse-oss> suddenly i am a lubuntu user
<fuse-oss> why did it put me at the top
<fuse-oss> oh alphabetic
<ridz16> I'm excited
<ridz16> about the upcoming lubuntu 10.10 which is to be release today  10/10, but it's still not on the lubuntu.net website ?
<Unit193> Well, it's 11.10 for the year.month
<ridz16> woops  I misread.
<ridz16> thought its gonna be 11.10 lol
<micahg> the release is on the 13th
<Unit193> Yeah, was about to say that when he left :/
<meway> Wut ever happend to nautilus?
<meway> its like fman or something like that?
<Unit193> Nautilus is the default file manager for Gnome, I don't know what happened to it, but Lubuntu uses PCManFM
 * wxl yawns
<wxl> so let me get this straight: on 11.10 is going to be released on thursday (https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg04945.html) but it's coming out 11/10 (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/10/%23lubuntu.html around 05:05) too? which? what?
<bioterror> take it easy
<bioterror> it will come when it comes during that day ;)
 * wxl stops hyperventilating
<wxl> and my that you mean some?
<wxl> thurs ≠ 11/10 (which is ambiguous really.. is it october 11 or november 10th? neither are thurs, tho)
<bioterror> hi bodhi
<bogdan> hello everone
<wxl> yo
<bogdan> can anyone tell me if this happened to you: when you start chromium, the x server(or lxde) crashes and restarts
<bogdan> and I'm left at the login screen again
<bioterror> look for /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bogdan> it seems that the lxde daemon seg-faulted
<bogdan> Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<bogdan> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<bogdan>          at http://wiki.x.org
<bogdan>  for help.
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> someone stole my nick, I'm silverarrow too
<silverlightning> anyone trying the latest daily ?
<silverlightning> it crashes here
<silverlightning> I mean last fridays
<silverlightning> maybe todays would be better?
<silverlightning> someone stole my nick
<silverlightning> I shall snatch alias just to be even
<tzvi|laptop> any ideas why after i login my screens (2 ATI) go black?
<silverlightning> hi
<tzvi|laptop> hi
<silverlightning> hmm, newly installed?
<tzvi|laptop> nope
<tzvi|laptop> one moment to the next
<silverlightning> odd
<silverlightning> then it is not driver issues
<tzvi|laptop> dont think so
<silverlightning> some graphic cards can be horror in linux
<silverlightning> sorting out drivers I mean
<tzvi|laptop> yeah
<tzvi|laptop> ive used this card before w/o issues
<silverlightning> then it must be something else
<tzvi|laptop> i tried apt-get install lxde --reinstall
<tzvi|laptop> negative
<tzvi|laptop> tried turning off one monitor also negative
<tzvi|laptop> what logs can i check?
<tzvi|laptop> any idea
<silverlightning> eller
<silverlightning> or try this
<silverlightning> sudo service lxdm restart
<tzvi|laptop> no luck
<tzvi|laptop> im looking at xorg.0.log but i dont understand it :(
<tzvi|laptop> http://pastebin.com/eW7bAp44 if someone can take a look it would be greatly appreciated
<silverlightning> I had major issus with radeon 200M something
<silverlightning> I'm sorry, I'm not clever enough for it
<rodvil> Hello, I'm looking for some help. Its my first time here
<bogdan> sudo aticonfig --initial
<bogdan> and reboot
<bogdan> tvzi
<silverlightning> hi rodvil
<bogdan> sorry
<bogdan> according to your logs this will not work
<bogdan> try this: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<rodvil> I'm having trouble with my wireless. I have a static IP internet and I just bought a simple D-Link router. I set up the wireless but my computer can't see the network. Another pc with windows can see it without problems
<bogdan> and apt-get install build-essential
<bogdan> actually install the build-essential first
<tzvi> bogdan: you talking to me?
<bogdan> yes
<tzvi> Great thanks
<silverlightning> rodvil, hmm, have you tried restarting your router?
<bogdan> tzvi
<rodvil> yes, several times
<silverlightning> rodvil, the very simple first
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> hmm
<tzvi> bogdan:
<bogdan> also I think you might need to install linux-headers-generic
<rodvil> also restarting computer, changing network name and some other simple things that might work :)
<silverlightning> does it detect any networks?
<bogdan> ?
<rodvil> yes, a lot of networks here in the building, but not mine
<tzvi> Got it thanx bogdan
<silverlightning> like, if you get any networks listed in lubuntu?
<bogdan> please let me know if this worked
<silverlightning> hmm
<bogdan> you can test without restarting: sudo rmmod glx
<rodvil> I though it was from the router or network settings, but I tried now with a windows pc and it just worked perfectly
<bogdan> then sudo modprobe fglrx
<bogdan> sudo service lxdm restart
<silverlightning> wpa, wpa2 settings
<tzvi> bogdan: just left the office. But I will be back later and ill let you know
<bogdan> k
<rodvil> not sure about that one. its a preset key with 8 letters. I will try to identify that with the router
<silverlightning> hmm, those letters are from your internetprovider, like on a sticker?
<rodvil> nope, I set them
<silverlightning> hmm, most routers can do all encrytions
<rodvil> In the router admin area it just says its using wap/wap2. so I'm not sure which
<bogdan> @ rodvil : please post the output of:  lspci|grep -i network
<meetingology> bogdan: Error: "rodvil" is not a valid command.
<bogdan> rodvil : please post the output of:  lspci|grep -i network
<silverlightning> which wifi card do you have rovil?
<silverlightning> rodvil * sorry
<rodvil> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<rodvil> this is the output for that command
<silverlightning> broadcom have issus in buntus!
<bogdan> yeah, it shows your wireless network card
<bogdan> not all of them
<bogdan> can you connect to other wireless networks?
<silverlightning> it is driver, as long as other networks are detected, I cannot see drivers being the problem
<rodvil> yes, first time having problems. I have this netbook for about 3 months only
<bogdan> can you please post the result of: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep <your_network_name>
<bogdan> ?
<silverlightning> broadcom usually works after first reboot, when the restricted drivers are added
<silverlightning> they need to be activated
<bogdan> yeah, but this way we can determine in the network broadcasts its ssid :)
<rodvil> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<phillw> and when you enable them, it usually knocks to sound off, you just need to turn te sound back on :)
<bogdan> :)
<bogdan> i had a laptop with broadcom wireless (ath9k) and worked fine
<rodvil> (why can't hardware makers just support linux!!!!)
<bogdan> what laptop do you have?
<silverlightning> rodvil, it is easily activated often
<bogdan> is the card disabled by a software switch (fn+f1) or something like that?
<bogdan> ?
<rodvil_> sorry, I had a power problem
<bogdan> is the card disabled by a software switch (fn+f1) or something like that?
<rodvil_> This is a asus eeepc 1015PN
<bogdan> the one with extended battery life?
<rodvil_> I have had some troubles specially with video because it uses the new hibrid video drive
<bogdan> i thing that you might need to use wpa (not wpa2) as wireless security
<rodvil_> it has a softare switch at f2 key
<bogdan> had some issues with one of my colleague's eeepc
<rodvil_> and how do I change the security to wpa?
<bogdan> you basically have 2options: compile a custom module to support wpa2, or change to wpa
<phillw> rodvil_: your model is listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks Which is a handy place to start :)
<bogdan> in your wireless security section
<bogdan> on your router's setup page
<bogdan> usuallu 192.168.1.1
<bogdan> usually*
<silverlightning> no, wpa2 should be supported
<KM0201> bogdan: did it output exactly what you put above..  02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)   you didn't miss a "lp-py" in there?
<KM0201> it's not a wpa vs wpa2 issue
<bogdan> it might be worth a shot
<bogdan> to change to wpa
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> if you're gonna change it to anything... turn security off
<wxl> seems ridiculous
<KM0201> (temporarily of course).. and see if it connects w/o security
<wxl> yeah i agree with that logic
<rodvil_> I think I tried already turning security off before and didn't work
<silverlightning> no, it can be encryption issues, but, it is password only, not affecting network detection
<rodvil_> I can try it again
<bogdan> yeah, are you sure you did not check some ssid broadcast disable setting?
<wxl> you did reboot after drive install right?
<bogdan> ssid broadcasting should be on
<rodvil_> which drive install? I rebooted many times since setting the network
<wxl> aw nevermind, i'm confused
<wxl> that's what i get for getting in half way into a conversation
<silverlightning> rodvil_, but you have activated drivers? you have to do it maually from a function in menu
<rodvil_> ok, this is the status of the nework now: Wireless enable; Auto channel selection enable; WMM enable; hidden wireless not enable; security mode wpa/wpa2
<silverlightning> hard ware something, a green ikon like an internal networks card
<wxl> silverlightning: isn't that the "additional drivers" thing?
<rodvil_> but I can see all these other wireless networks, what driver are you talking about?
<bogdan> can you see the wireless network npw?
<bogdan> now*
<silverlightning> wxl, yes, maybe, I am not in lubuntu right now, and my memory is short term on some stuff lol
<wxl> can you try to connect directly? (use the "connect to hidden network" option)
<rodvil_> no, that is still the rpoblem. I can't see only my network, and a windows machine can see and connect to it
<KM0201> rodvil_: menu/system tools/additional drivers, see if you see a broadcom driver there that is "activated"
<wxl> silverlightning: just making sure we're on the same page :D
<KM0201> rodvil_: is your SSID broadcasting?  if not, try broadcasting it and see if you can connect.
<rodvil_> yes, broadcom driver is active
<bogdan> he just said that the hidden wireless setting in his router is not enabled
<rodvil_> (by the way... thanks for the help, I really appreciate it!)
<KM0201> well that doesnt make any sense...
<wxl> some systems (windows does this if i remember correctly), if they are familiar with a hidden ssid, will show it all the time
<wxl> so it makes it look not hidden when it is
<rodvil_> I also tried before to make it hidden and trying to connect to it without success
<silverlightning> hmm
<wxl> did you try to connect to it as if it were hidden?
<rodvil_> I can try that one now
<rodvil_> but the windows machine that I tried now was the first time connecting to it without problems
<wxl> i know
<wxl> that's kind of what i was saying-- might not be surprising
<silverlightning> I need to reboot
<wxl> (have we looked in dmesg for driver messages already?)
<rodvil_> Trying to connect to hidden without it being hidden doesnt work also
<rodvil_> wxl: i don't think I did that dmesg thing
<bogdan> dmesg|grep -i error
<bogdan> dmesg|egrep '(bcm|ath)'
<rodvil_> oh, I just remember... I think that when I started the router the first time I could see the network. it was only after I set the connection to the static IP and the new network id that I couldn't see it anymore. I didn't try to connect to the reset version of the wireless though
<wxl> might be interesting to reset the router and see what happens
<wxl> oh
<wxl> maybe dns cache issue?
<bogdan> can you please remove the old network from the network manager wireless list?
<rodvil_> [   17.903121] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<rodvil_> [   27.779230] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<wxl> pastebin it
<wxl> (i assume there's more) :D
<bogdan> it has at most 2 lines
<bogdan> the ones with bcm or atheros
<rodvil_> that was it for the first command, now the second:
<rodvil_> [    1.390316] device-mapper: multipath: version 1.2.0 loaded
<rodvil_> [    1.390325] device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded
<bogdan> sudo modprobe -l|egrep '(bcm|ath)'
<wxl> i say flush your dns cache: /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
<wxl> first remove the old network as bogdan said tho
<rodvil_> I removed now the old nets
<wxl> have you tried to ping your router?
<bogdan> he does not see the network
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/net/phy/bcm63xx.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_hw.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_common.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_htc.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ar9170/ar9170usb.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/carl9170/carl9170.ko
<bogdan> pinging the router with no connection...
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/input/mouse/bcm5974.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/bcm3510.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/md/multipath.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/staging/bcm/bcm_wimax.ko
<wxl> oh right :D
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bcm203x.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.ko
<rodvil_> kernel/net/can/can-bcm.ko
<rodvil_> that was for this: sudo modprobe -l|egrep '(bcm|ath)'
<rodvil_> no, didn't tried
<wxl> well there's always the etnernet
<bogdan> :)
<rodvil_> I'm connected to the router but on a cable connection
<wxl> so that's kind of dumb tho
<wxl> harumph that's just weird
<rodvil_> so... should I flush the dns cache and restart?
<bogdan> can you do a : sudo wlan0 scan |grep <your_network_name> again?
<john_rambo> howw to configure Abiword to check spellings ? ATM its not
<rodvil_> sudo: wlan0: command not found
<bogdan> sudo iwlis wlan0 scan|grep network_name
<bogdan> iwlist
<bogdan> sorry
<bogdan> :)
<bogdan> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep SSID
<bogdan> just like this
<rodvil_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<bogdan> ...
<bogdan> shoud at least let you scan
<bogdan> try without sudo
<rodvil_> same result
<bogdan> lsmod|egrep '(ath|bcm)'
<bogdan> ?
<phillw> john_rambo: http://www.abisource.com/help/en-US/interface/menutools.html
<silverarrow> hi
<wxl> nmap anyone? :D
<Guest48840> I have major problems with package manager?
<wxl> Guest48840: which one?
<bogdan> why? he is not connected to the wireless network
<Guest48840> can it be fixed? I am in 11.10
<bogdan> how can he use nmap?
<Guest48840> package manager crashes, I get no updates in updatemanager
<wxl> bogdan: by that same logic, how could he scan?
<wxl> i'm sort of thinking it's an issue with the card
<bogdan> me too
<rodvil_> lsmod|egrep '(ath|bcm)' just gives nothing
<wxl> but then he does see other networks
<wxl> rodvil_: can you connect to any of those other networks? any open?
<rodvil_> rodvil@mini-asus:~$ lsmod|egrep '(ath|bcm)'
<rodvil_> rodvil@mini-asus:~$ lsmod|egre^C'(ath|bcm)'
<bogdan> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rodvil_> no open ones
<Guest48840> hmm
<bogdan> or ifconfig without any other parameters shows wlan0?
<Guest48840> how do I identify?
<rodvil_> but I usually can connect without problems to other nets
<bogdan> Guest48840 try: sudo apt-get install -f (in a terminal)
<Guest48840> I was silverlightning a few minutes ago
<bogdan> oh
<wxl> if it's not a card issue it's a driver issue
<rodvil_> rodvil@mini-asus:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rodvil_> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<bogdan> :)
<bogdan> ok
<Guest48840> no packages available?
<Guest48840> hmm
<john_rambo> phillw, I checked, there is no spellings submenu in the tools menu at my end
<bogdan> run: gksu jockey-gtk
<rodvil_> I feel helpless! :(
<Guest48840> I thought there would be loads of updates for 11.10?
<bogdan> and tell us what you see
<phillw> john_rambo: it may require installing
<Guest48840> and package manager crashes on launch
<bogdan> Guest48840 try to launch update-manager from a terminal
<bogdan> an tell us what error appear there
<john_rambo> phillw, I tried ...which package ?
<phillw> john_rambo: try http://en.kioskea.net/faq/11811-abiword-enable-grammar-checking
<rodvil_> It looks for additional drivers and then I see the broadcom sta wireless driver that is activated
<Guest48840> bogan, I did the command you posted in terminal
<Guest48840> must have a bad install?
<Guest48840> I am booted in lubuntu now
<bogdan> what error did appear when the update-manager crashed?
<bogdan> rodvil_ it says that the driver is active?
<john_rambo> phillw, Thas already selected
<Guest48840> a crash report
<bogdan> did you upgrade?
<Guest48840> I didn't post it, it was already posted
<Guest48840> no, i did an install from last fridays daily
<bogdan> oh
<Guest48840> odd really
<Guest48840> not very clever of me
<phillw> and, more to the point, which version of 11.10 are you using? At this stage, you should really be on the RC version, not the daily build.
<Guest48840> I didn't expect this type of bug
<bogdan> rodvil_ try to disable and enable the driver
<bogdan> and reboot
<Guest48840> phillw: RC?
<rodvil_> ok
<bogdan> Guest48840: sudo apt-get install -f
<Guest48840> ok, where do I find it?
<Guest48840> I did that one bogdan
<bogdan> or sudo apt-get install aptitude
<bogdan> and sudo aptitude install -f
<bogdan> i find aptitude to work better
<bogdan> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure update-manager
<bogdan> or sudo aptitude reinstall update-manager
<phillw> Guest48840: Release Client... they are at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ and all seem to re-building, so be patient :)
<bogdan> release candidate you mean
<john_rambo> phillw, Done ....installed pacage aspell ..Thanks
<Guest48840> thanks phillw
<phillw> bogdan: yup... it's been a long few days :P
<bogdan> about that, i really need to get some sleep.
<bogdan> cheers!
<rodvil_> I'm restarting to see if something happened!
<rodvil_> thanks for the help so far
<Guest48840> phillw: I might be better of installing the final launched version
<Guest48840> updates are comming
<phillw> Guest48840: allow the RC to settle, they are rebuilding as we speak, once done they will be final release wit a couple of updates.
<wxl> aw poo no ppc rc
<wxl> no matter the installer's prolly still borked
<wxl> i just want to see a 11.10 ppc mini.iso and i'm good
<Guest48840> I still have package manager crash, never happened before
<phillw> wxl: once the dust settles, the team will throw together a method for ppc
<silverlightning> it seems I need to change nick manually, after login
<rodvil> I'm back and I still can't connect to my wireless network. just reset the router and reconfigured the whole thing. can't still see my network!
<silverlightning> very unusual
<KM0201> rodvil: did you see if you could connect w/o any security? (even though i don't think this is a security issue)
<rodvil> now there is no security and I still can't see the network
<KM0201> rodvil: but you can see others, correct?
<rodvil> yes, correct
<KM0201> any chance one of them is open?
<rodvil> nope all closed
<rodvil> I see 19 wireless nets!!!!
<KM0201> rodvil: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<rodvil> lubuntu 10.04
<rodvil> 11.04
<rodvil> sorry
<KM0201> 32/64?
<wxl> rodvil: uname -a
<silverlightning> I have had this trouble in Vista, I ended up buying a new router
<rodvil> I already tried with another router brand before. I didn't dig so deaply because I thought it was a brand problem
<silverlightning> I was continuously disconnected for some weird reason, only on one computer
<rodvil> I think it is the internet provider static IP or something
<silverlightning> now I have that problem on a mach
<wxl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424280&page=2 this thread is interesting
<rodvil> rodvil@mini-asus:~$ uname -a
<rodvil> Linux mini-asus 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<KM0201> rodvil: no... the router handles all that
<wxl> one person fixed it by a total reinstall
<KM0201> so you're using 32bit.
<rodvil> yes.. is there a 64bit lubuntu?
<wxl> another removes bcmwl-kernel-source and installs b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<wxl> what driver were you using again?
<rodvil> the additional broadcom sta driver
<KM0201> wxl: he doesnnt have a lp-phy device, so.. that's pointless
<KM0201> as for b43.. it doesn't seem that device is supported by b43..
<rodvil> I can connect to other networks, I can connect to the router by cable. it has to be something specific from this specific wireless network!
<KM0201> if b43 supports that device, then i would try to manually install it
<wxl> yeah just googling here
<rodvil> what is b43?
<KM0201> rodvil: a driver
<wxl> as far as i can tell the sta is the official driver
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> some devices will work w/ both, but the 4313, is not listed as working w/ the b43.
<wxl> have we tried removing and reinstalling the driver? maybe download directly from broadcom
<rodvil> I tried before to remove and then reinstall
<KM0201> wxl: don't think so... he tried the restricted driver, and he can see networks, so.. in theory, he should be able to see his network
<rodvil> didn't reboot in between though
<wxl> yeah rebooting is in general a good idea
<rodvil> I feel I just found a little tiny blackhole of improbability!
<KM0201> rodvil: well, remove driver, reboot, activate driver, and reboot, see what happens
<rodvil> I reboot after reinstalling and not between removing and reinstalling
<rodvil> ok... going for that one now.
<KM0201> rodvil: wel, the fact it is seeing other networks, suggests it is working fine... it's clearly something in your router settings
<wxl> there's a patch for >2.6.37
<KM0201> (it would seem anyway)
<wxl> wonder if it's already applied..
<rodvil> KM0201: I also think so
<wxl> KM0201: i think it's curious that he's only seeing closed networks. if it were me, i'd go to the library or a coffee shop where i KNOW there's an open network and see what happens
<wxl> but i would do that after the remove, reboot, reinstall, rebooot
<KM0201> wxl: exactly my thinking
<rodvil> I really think there is only close nets here. I usually see open nets without problem
<rodvil> rebooting now!
<KM0201> wxl: i'm starting to think he's full of it..
<wxl> hah
<KM0201> or he's not telling us everything (for whatever reason)
<wxl> what would be the point to that, though?
<wxl> just to fuck with the lubuntu guys?
<KM0201> wxl: trolls love to do that
<wxl> i mean seriously, who cares?
<wxl> yeah i guess
<KM0201> well, not just lubuntu, they do it in linux channels all the time, show up w/ some ridiculous problem that *nobody* else has... and 3-4 people spend hours trouble shooting it, then they juts disappear, and never come back.
<wxl> huh, weird
<silverarrow> never heard of that?
<wxl> i tend to come in and out as needed so i guess that's not something i've seen
<KM0201> not saying thats definitely the prob... but.. this one sure strikes me as weird
<wxl> i hear you
<KM0201> how long have you guys been using linux?
<KM0201> silverarrow: i know you've not been that long, but.. hang out in the large channels (like #ubuntu) some time.. and you'll see it.
<silverarrow> I have been using it on and off for a few years
<KM0201> when you have experience, it's easy to spot.
<silverarrow> but lately a lot, the last year or so
<wxl> it's been a darn long while
<KM0201> do you just not hang out in support channels much?
<wxl> exactly
<silverarrow> I haven't been in irc until fairly recently
<KM0201> wel, obviously, that would be a pre-requisite requirement..lol
<KM0201> ah, see.. i've been hanging ut on IRC since around fedora 4.
<rodvil> im back, didnt work
<KM0201> rodvil: what exactly does lspci say (the entire line) about your wireless device..
<silverarrow> I registered with silverlightning some time ago, can't remember anymore
<rodvil> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8132 Fast Ethernet (rev c0)
<rodvil> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<rodvil> KM0201: is this the ones you want
<KM0201> yes, thank you
<wxl> disappeared. work
<KM0201> no
<rodvil> any other ideas?
<KM0201> rodvil: something isn't right.
<KM0201> rodvil: what kind of router do you have?
<rodvil> d-link dir-600
<wxl> to answer your question, KM0201 i started playing with freebsd around 20 years ago and not too long after that was flirting with redhat and slackware
<KM0201> gotcha.
<wxl> ah, the frustrating days of rolling your own kernels.. i almost kind of miss it
<KM0201> not me
<wxl> :)
<wxl> *ALMOST*
<wxl> i'll be honest, i had a hell of a time getting slackware to work on an old thinkpad
<wxl> ubuntu really turned things around for me
<wxl> and lubuntu just made it perfect :D
<KM0201> yeah, first distro i got to work "100%" was fedora 5.  but i had 3 and 4, working almost 100%
<KM0201> so they were acceptable
<wxl> back in those days i was using dialup
<wxl> went through a lot of trouble to get the modem working
<wxl> finally succeeded but no such luck on the sound
<wxl> had a bit of a love affair with os x
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> those were the days
<rodvil> my previous machine was working great for 2 years with different distros. this new one is killing me!
<wxl> i'd try a reinstall rodvil
<KM0201> rodvil: i'm working on someone elses problem right now, then i'm gonna try to figure your issue out.
<KM0201> i still think it's a router setting
<wxl> anywho os x just made me pine for freebsd
<wxl> i dual-booted our cursed windows desktop with qimo for my daughter
<rodvil> I'm heading to bed now. Will you be on around this time tomorrow?
<wxl> found myself using it a lot
<KM0201> rodvil: probably
<KM0201> rodvil: where are you located?
<wxl> rodvil: i'd really suggest you go find an open network in a public place and try it out. if it works, you know your problem is the router. if it doesn't, then it's the driver or the card.
<rodvil> Im living in Sweden now
<rodvil> I never had any trouble connecting to open nets
<wxl> the question is do you now
<wxl> answer that question clearly
<wxl> if you know the answer is yes
<wxl> then you know the problem is the router
<wxl> in which case you should join #dlink (j/k there's no such channel but suffice it to say #lubuntu ain't the place)
<rodvil> the problem is the connection between router and my lubuntu, I would say
<wxl> then get an air filter ;)
<rodvil> I'll try to connect tomorrow to a new net
<KM0201> rodvil: i don't think so at all.
<KM0201> rodvil: ok, try to connect to another network tomorrow, and let us know.
<rodvil> but if a window pc connects to the router then it cant be a router problem
<wxl> #1 rule to trouble shooting-- remove all variables no matter how stupid
<wxl> all = as many as possible
<rodvil> yes... I agree. I'm just realy frustrated with this one!
<wxl> hey dude, i feel ya
<wxl> i spent like a week trying to get 11.10 on my powerbook
<wxl> i cannot begin to tell you the trouble i went through
<wxl> in the end i decided to just wait for a more stable version to come out
<wxl> but i think i managed to get some clarity along the way
<rodvil> I have trouble with my video because of the new hibrid drive and bumblebee and so, but thats new technology. I kind of understand. But this black hole of nonsense!!!
<wxl> i found out what the problem was
<rodvil> :)
<wxl> anywho, see you tomorrow
<rodvil> see you... and thanks
 * phillw  please head off to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/ go and hug one.... please?
<silverarrow> hi hyperair
<hyperair> hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> I opened phillw's link
<phillw> silverarrow: I do ensure that they are good links & I did tell you to wait for the re-spin to ensure you had the best version,
<phillw> hyperair: as you will have seen, lubuntu <> ubuntu core at 11.10, they really did not help themselves on that.
<silverarrow> yes, and my trouble was the daily from friday
<hyperair> phillw: i dunno, somehow i get the feeling negotiations must have broken down somewhere, because there seems to be quite some bad blood between lubuntu and the irc council.
<silverarrow> help themselves ?
 * silverarrow fetches ilks for blood cleansing 
<hyperair> phillw: on the other hand, i really don't think i'm getting the full picture here.
<phillw> hyperair: there is most likely bad blood between me and crr / cww - he is not a council member.
<hyperair> anyway, i think i'll talk to elky or someone sometime to get a clear picture on this before replying on that thread.
<phillw> hyperair: every time I've had a knock back, I've
<hyperair> phillw: speaking from personal experience, you've got a habit of treating things as black-and-white and not accepting anything in between, no offence meant.
<hyperair> phillw: which is mainly why i'd like to hear their side of the story first.
<phillw> hyperair: indeed. when you are raised in a ghetto, you learn wo to fight for.
<hyperair> phillw: there's something called a compromise.
<hyperair> phillw: if you force everyone into a me vs you situation, things don't turn out prettily.
#lubuntu 2011-10-11
<bodhizazen> 'lo lubuntu
<hyperair> 'lo bodhizazen
 * hyperair → class.
<phillw> hyperair: i have not done, It is a mistake I accept the invite ubuntu-irc-council onto our channels, I regret it deeply.
<wxl> aw foo just when i was hoping for a netboot ppc, nada
<phillw> wb hyperair
<hyperair> hi phillw
<phillw> wxl: keep your self contained... it is theortically possible, but a lot of people are going to hate me :)
<phillw> hiyas hyperair you have email
<hyperair> phillw: yeah i noticed.
 * hyperair wonders who the blanked out quote is from
<Unit193> Heh, easy
<Unit193> Can you remove the Council if you decide it's not the best thing?
<Unit193> mind = blown?
<hyperair> ?
<hyperair> phillw: you have /query messages.
<silverarrow> is there a good hack for old XP still available ?
<silverarrow> like minimal version ?
<silverarrow> or regular
<draioch> wha u mean like miminal xp
<draioch> been using that for years http://www.litepc.com/xplite.html
<draioch> cause u want revert easyily to full blown version
<silverarrow> draioch, and I can do updates ?
<Lithos84> Hello! Is there a way to start Lubuntu without the panel?
<wxl> thx for the ppc plug phillw :D
<ridz16> according to the article found @ http://lifehacker.com/5844150/browser-speed-tests-firefox-7-chrome-14-internet-explorer-9-and-more   opera uses less memory than chrome...  and I wanted to suggest that to lubuntu.net but I couldn't find any forum.
<Unit193> The chances of Lubuntu switching to a browser that isn't even in the repos, is basically nothing :P
<ridz16> I've use chrome/ium for awhile now since it was created but its lagging behind, I hope we can have it as default for 11.10
<Unit193> And as 11.10 is released in a few days, way too late anyway :)
<ridz16> :O when is the release of 11.10?
<ridz16> wait i think i remember seeing a countdown
<Unit193> 13th
<ridz16> cool
<ridz16> ya i think it was this site but it shows error now http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<Unit193> s/cool/Awesome/
<ridz16> i put lubuntu on a 4 Gb usb thumbdrive and is what i use at office, just in case there's a keylogger on the win7 os. lols safety precautions
<pecco> hi... i just installed new lubuntu and he dont ask for root password... just - create a new user...... what ist the default root password? please help
<micahg> pecco: Ubuntu doesn't have a root user with a password by default, just an admin user
<john_rambo> Does Sylpheed had new mail sound notification feature ?
<john_rambo> I didnt find it
<john_rambo> *has
<wxl> woo hoo i got 11.10 installed
<bioterror> \o/
<wxl> ns
<wxl> /etc/hosts was the key to getting around the choose-mirror problem
<wxl> there's other hurdles to bound over but they're way smaller
<wxl> it's WAAAY faster
<wxl> processer scaling doesn't seem to be an issue
<wxl> jockey is going to have its ass kicked, tho
<wxl> ah i should be patient and upgrade first
<wxl> grr repos aren't behaving
<bioterror> choose another ;)
<wxl> yeah true true
<wxl> so much is working so much better
<wxl> oh i am gleeful
<wxl> all better
<wxl> gotta figure out what's up with my sound tho
<bioterror> run alsamixer and check volume levels and if there's something muted (MM)
<wxl> hm
<wxl> sound card "soundbylayout?" i think not
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> hah
<wxl> pcm was down and i was trying to play a wav
<bioterror> ;)
<wxl> hm processor was running hot again
<wxl> ok i'm gonna load mac on linux and get to bed
<wxl> woot too excited.. staying up late :D
<leszek> hi
<silverlightning> tons of bugs in the release candidate
<M0hi> release candidate?
<silverlightning> I mean, 11.10 testing
<silverlightning> since last night three have been detected
<silverlightning> do you know if this is an updated dowload site ? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<silverlightning> continuously updated I mean ?
<silverlightning> hi T44
<silverlightning> bioterror?
 * silverlightning wonders if bioterror is much like anthrax 
 * silverlightning puts on protective suit and gloves 
<tzvi> bogdan
<Pupuser-1> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone booted in the latest 11.10 version?
<silverarrow> I am on the page bioterror posted last night
<silverarrow> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<silverarrow> noone?
<silverarrow> hi bodhi
<shelly> I have a Kodak EasyShare that works fine in ubuntu, but not in lubuntu; what do you suppose I'm missing?
<silverarrow> not sure, should work relaly
<silverarrow> shelly, have you tried the default picture manager in lubuntu?
<shelly> silverarrow, not sure.  What was that?  I just isntalled camera.app but I'm wondering if I need a reboot; I missed what was going by in the terminal
<shelly> brb
<silverarrow> does any of the lubuntu builders hang around here?
<silverarrow> lubuntu comes of as the most stable reliable of the lighter distros,
<silverarrow> much the same as the main
<shelly> silverarrow, ok, that didn't work
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> what are you trying to do really?
<silverarrow> download photos to laptop?
<silverarrow> or edit?
<shelly> PC.  Trying to get them off of an old kodak easyshare on shelly's computer.  She's a recovering xp user.  I have the camera dumping ok to my laptop (regular ubuntu) but it won't show up when I plug in the usb to this lubuntu pc
<shelly> I'm sure it's something dumb...
<shelly> lsusb gives me Bus 004 Device 003: ID 040a:05a7 Kodak Co. Digital Camera
<silverarrow> hmm, it should really
<silverarrow> you sort of drag on drop folders in filemanager?
<silverarrow> or direct from camera?
<silverarrow> I have been rather lucky with cameras, it was detected and managed by default
<silverarrow> kodak too,
<shelly> it doesn't get mounted anywhere.  I was hoping it would show up in /media, then we could drag it and whatever.  This is why I personally stopped buying all Kodak products...
<silverarrow> I'm not in lubuntu now, but have you seen in hidden too
<silverarrow> under mount
<silverarrow> that would be one above root I think
<silverarrow> problem is usb not getting detected
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> hmm, ls usb shows the camera
<silverarrow> sorry, a bit slow
<silverarrow> shelly, it is probably there some where
<silverarrow> there is a new release today I think, of 11.10
<silverarrow> just a few minutes ago
<silverlightning> latest lubuntu iso is not available?
<silverarrow> shelly, any progress?
 * wxl yawns
 * wxl is trying to caffinate sufficiently to make up for the lack of sleep due to the late night success and subsequent excitement in installing ocelot on the powerbook
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> I just installed todays oneric
<silverlightning> it seems to work
<silverlightning> at least package manager and update manager doesn't crash
<silverlightning> how dependent is lubuntu of swap?
<silverlightning> what packages would conflict with the mplayer-gecko setup?
<silverlightning> I installed restricted packages, as only thing extra in lubuntu
<silverlightning> from packge manager
<silverlightning> nobody really knows do they
<silverlightning> daft
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> does anyone know what plugins work to stream online tv?
<bioterror> windows 7
<silverlightning> well yes
<silverlightning> I am however trying to make mplayer-gecko work too
<silverlightning> and it really should
<bioterror> you've asked these same questions every day for the last month ;)
<silverlightning> I have
<silverlightning> but now I have a fresh lubuntu install
<silverlightning> I no reason to wait for next
<silverlightning> was it the lubuntu extras that did it in?
<silverlightning> the mplayer gecko combo?
<silverlightning> or am I missing a plugin?
<silverlightning> ¡@£$!"#¤
<silverlightning> I am willing to pay for someone taking a look at my gecko-mplayer issue
<bioterror> you should point us a webpage with that stream
<bioterror> or do you have to pay for that stream?
<silverlightning> no it is free
<silverlightning> http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/direkte/nrk1/
<silverlightning> just before I deleted 11.04 it was working
<bioterror> are you using chromium or firefox?
<silverlightning> and I really had not done anything in particular
<silverlightning> chromium
<silverlightning> In puppylinux I can stream fine in either Opera, Chromium, or Firefox,
<silverlightning> with mplayer-gecko
<silverlightning> you dowload browser from a package manager there too
<silverlightning> comes with no browser,
<bioterror> hmm
<silverlightning> I was surprised when it suddenly worked again
<silverlightning> I have downloaded restricted packages only this time
<silverlightning> two restricted plugins, and something else
<silverlightning> tons of stuff
<silverlightning> I know vlc mozilla will mess up mplayer gecko combination
<silverlightning> are there any other  known conflicting stuff ?
<silverlightning> unfortunately I didn't try stream before I added restricted in package manager
<silverlightning> would be great to make everything work in lubuntu
<silverlightning> puppy is so flimsy
<silverlightning> trouble is I have no idea how to go about it
<bioterror> ha
<bioterror> on my desktop computer it loads with gecko
<bioterror> but stops right after
<bioterror> and now I'm off to bed
<silverlightning> exactly what i get
<silverlightning> have a good night
<silverlightning> sleep tight
<bioterror> http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/55320/ this worked for example
<bioterror> http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/792869/ no problems with this neither
<silverlightning> hm, ja funker her ogs
<silverlightning> works here too
<silverlightning> rart
<silverlightning> weird
<silverlightning> sorry, I am on two channels
<silverlightning> get languages mixed up
<silverlightning> but even more strange
<silverlightning> I can boot puppy linux right now, and it would work
<silverlightning> all, live, all the archived shows
<silverlightning> I am in norway, should be no blockage
<silverlightning> ??? !!!
<bioterror> but now, good night
<silverlightning> goon night
<silverlightning> I have a troll in  my computer
<silverlightning> messing stuff up
<silverlightning> anyone here?
<silverlightning> do this plugin come with default or with extra packages ? port25.technet.com/videos/downloads/wmpfirefoxplugin.exe.
<silverlightning> or there might be some know conflicts?
<silverlightning> http://port25.technet.com/videos/downloads/wmpfirefoxplugin.exe
<Ibis> Hey guys, does Ubuntu software center  installs Gnome too by any chance?
<silverlightning> is it all right to install medibuntu in lubuntu?
<Lithos84> sliverlightning: It is all right :)
<silverlightning> I manage to mess up
<silverlightning> major
<silverlightning> @£$!"#¤
<meetingology> silverlightning: Error: "£$!"#¤" is not a valid command.
<silverlightning> how observant
<KM0201> silverlightning: http://samiux.blogspot.com/2011/05/howto-moonlight-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> thanks
<silverlightning> it is working now
<KM0201> np
<silverlightning> miraculosuly
<silverlightning> not sure what is working really, but it is streaming : )
<KM0201> what's so miraculous about it?
<KM0201> lol
<silverlightning> it should have worked with the restricteds really
<silverlightning> not that it did
<KM0201> yeah, it should have.
<silverlightning> it streams, now, and I the setting for windows media player, and not silverlight/monlight ?
<silverlightning> however, i did get moonlight too
<silverlightning> frantic plugin hunt
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> KM0201: where are you?
<silverlightning> I'm in Norway
<KM0201> indpls, IN (US)
<silverlightning> oh far away then
<silverlightning> http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/direkte/nrk1/
<silverlightning> I'm not sure if you can make it stream where you are
<silverlightning> they add all kinds of blocks these days
<silverlightning> freedom is not common on earth
<KM0201> yeah, doesn't look like it,   i hit play and it says connecting, then "stopped"
<KM0201> wait, now its working
<silverlightning> stopped is what I got too
<silverlightning> and I have a norwegian ip
<silverlightning> not sure really, I am in norway at lest lol
<KM0201> well, it worked for a second
<KM0201> now it stopped again
<silverlightning> my trouble too
<silverlightning> however, something changed it
<silverlightning> it works
<KM0201> yeah, i'm over it
<KM0201> :0
<silverlightning> there is a setting on top of the page, where you can choose wm player or silverlight
<silverlightning> never mind, it's not interesting for people in us
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> thanks again
<silverlightning> you have more TV than you ever get to watch I suspect
<KM0201> yup
#lubuntu 2011-10-12
<silverlightning> however i have no sound
<silverlightning> on system at all?
<silverlightning> I have been in alsamixer and all parameters are on top
<silverlightning> some are 00 some are MM
<silverlightning> ?
<silverlightning> this is a newly installed 11.10
<silverlightning> today
<KM0201> hmm
<silverlightning> I could make a picture
<KM0201> you can try adjusting all the volume meters up on alsamixer
<KM0201> see if that helps
<KM0201> if that doesn't help, find your sound device by typing     lspci     in a terminal
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/178584
<silverlightning> all parameters are up in alsamixer
<silverlightning> I mean meters
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> lspci
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/178585
<silverlightning> not sure if that made any sense ?
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<silverlightning> in buntus it usually has worked by default, with simple alsamixer adjusting
<KM0201> well, all i can tell you, is my problem is resolved w/ pulseaudio (have the same problem when i first install)
<silverlightning> maybe I need a restart?
<KM0201> after you install pulseaudio you will, but.. you an try restarting and see if that fixes it before installing pulseaudio (but i wouldn't get your hopes up)
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> is this a bug thing+
<silverlightning> ?
<silverlightning> brb reboot
<KM0201> no
<silverlightning> no?
<silverlightning> oh yes
<KM0201> pulse audio apparently isn't installed by default w/ lubuntu (in favor of alsamixer)
<silverlightning> maybe just audio card issues
<KM0201> you can reboot, but its not a bug.
<KM0201> just reboot, and when that doesn't fix the problem, install pulseaudio
<silverlightning> alsamixer has always worked though
<KM0201> well, you are using the beta,..
<silverlightning> no sound
<silverlightning> I think trouble is the MM
<Ibis> How can I install Ubuntu software center in Lubuntu?
<silverlightning> I usually have most of them on 00
<Ibis> And I have a friend who is having issues using WIFI in            Medion  Laptop -.-
<silverlightning> ibis, package manager is not enough?
<KM0201> Ibis: its in synaptic.. search for "software center".. i think its called "ubuntusoftwarecenter" not sure though
<silverlightning> no sound at all
<Ibis> silverlightning: It's not for me, It's to "easy-mode" some things for a linux newbie.
<silverlightning> oh, sound is on
<silverlightning> !!
<Ibis> I prefer installing things with apt-get.
<KM0201> Ibis: sudo apt-get install software-center   i just checked, its there
<silverlightning> well, terminal works
<Ibis> Sweet KM0201.
<KM0201> Ibis: my point was, use synaptic to find the package.. it's a lot easier to search w/ synaptic, than apt
<Ibis> Okay.
<Ibis> Gawd, this is really dumb for me to mention anything of my friend's issue. It's basically an "IT DONT WORK" sorta thing -.- Which isn't helping.
<KM0201> whats wrong?
<Ibis> He for some reason can not get onto the internet with his laptop. Via, wifi.
<KM0201> whats his wifi device?
<KM0201> i'm gonna guess broadcom or ralink
<Ibis> That's what I'm trying to get out of him, but he logged off.
<Ibis> He's all frustrated with no internet.
<KM0201> i can imagine, but just saying "it won't work" wont' help
<silverlightning> broadcom needs activation of additional drivers,
<silverlightning> at least often
<KM0201> silverlightning: sometimes
<silverlightning> and reboot lol
<Ibis> He doesn't even know his computer module.
<Ibis> Model.
<silverlightning> ralink usually work straight away
<Ibis> Only that it says Medion.
<KM0201> well, just tell hin to type lspci in a terminal, find the wireless line, and tell us what it says
<silverlightning> should be a sticker under?
<silverlightning> or something written some where
<KM0201> silverlightning: depends, some ralinks work fine, others, are a pain.
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> I might have been lucky then
<silverlightning> though I have a usb dongle not working at all, have no idea what chip is
<Ibis> I asked for that, I get no good feedback.
<KM0201> then don't worry about it.. you can't help him if he won't help you
<silverlightning> after hours of driver search, I went out and bought a new wireless
<silverlightning> much easier
<Ibis> Oh well, too bad, now he's going back to windows. At least one other friend is staying on linux.
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> buntus happily exist alongside windows
<silverlightning> often at least
<silverlightning> there are some incompatibilities popping up now and then
<wxl> why do links get highlighted in lxterminal but they're not clickable or rather they can be clicked but nothing happens?
<silverlightning> oh have you marked off and pressed tab?
<wxl> hah say what? :D
<silverlightning> that one is stricky until you figure it out
<silverlightning> but really very simple
<Ibis> I know right!? I've actually tried to click, nothing ever happens.
<silverlightning> mark of with mouse
<silverlightning> then press tab
<wxl> so mouse-over you mean silverlightning ?
<silverlightning> the arrow key up in left corner
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> what arrow key? :D
<wxl> OH
<silverlightning> yes, just highlight the "OK" or "accept" or what ever, then tab
<wxl> wait i think i get it now
<silverlightning> old fashion tab
<wxl> nope don't get it
<wxl> i'm dumb
<wxl> pisses me off tho
<silverlightning> http://www.sxc.hu/pic/m/o/om/omironia/394281_tab_key.jpg
<wxl> if only i could click on that :D
<silverlightning> very simple
<silverlightning> what?
<silverlightning> you know what tab is?
<wxl> uh
<wxl> yes
<wxl> so that doesn't really work
<silverlightning> it is a key (one single) with two arrows pointing in two directions
<wxl> i know what the tab key is silly
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> sorry
<wxl> but i don't have a clue what that has to do with hyperlinks
<silverlightning> hey, what are you doing in terminal?
<wxl> ssh'ing to a server and running bitlbee+irssi in it
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> nothing regular works?
<wxl> well if by regular you mean click on the link, no
<silverlightning> not tab, not enter, not y?
<wxl> ok let's say you want me to go to http://google.com
<wxl> i mouse over it
<wxl> it gets highlighted
<wxl> i get the little finder pointer
<wxl> i click
<wxl> nothing
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> can you middle click?
<wxl> hm not so easily with a touchpad
<silverlightning> of not double click
<silverlightning> you know, right and left click at ones
<wxl> right opens context menu
<silverlightning> old terminals had to be maneuvered like that
<wxl> left does nothing
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> but both at the same time
<wxl> don't have a middle
<silverlightning> right AND left
<wxl> hmmmmm not sure that will be super easy because i touch-click to right click
<wxl> yeah i can't imagine how to do that
<silverlightning> highlight, then press two mousepad buttons simultaneously
<wxl> ii only have one button
<wxl> i touch-click to right click
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> hm
<wxl> ah ha
<wxl> got it
<wxl> ctrl-left click
<silverlightning> stuck in terminal
<wxl> should have known
<wxl> thank god
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> you really have to get inventive when you are on alternative hardware
<silverlightning> there's usually a way about it
<wxl> NO SHIT <:D
<silverlightning> ; )
<wxl> well what's funny is it's not half as bad as when, a good decade or so ago, i tried to get slackware on a thinkpad
<wxl> back then only the brave and stupid bothered with linux and laptops from what i could gather :O
<wxl> frankly i'm pretty darn happy with the way my powerbook is running ocelot
<silverlightning> I am rather happy with the latest 11.10 issue
<silverlightning> last friday's was a mess
<silverlightning> or maybe my install
<wxl> for whatever reason natty was funky. very very very very very slow.
<wxl> possibly
<silverlightning> I think it was a but, I read others had the same issues, in crash reports
<wxl> my iso is pretty old (30 sept i think)
<silverlightning> a bug*
<wxl> but now it's all updated and upgraded and everything
<wxl> seems to me that the installer is where the real issues are
<silverlightning> very slow, then something is woring
<silverlightning> like driver, or hard ware issues
<wxl> i still would like to figure out some sort of flash solution but that's a ppc problem, not lubuntu
<wxl> yeah, i think it was processor scaling
<wxl> first it ran really hot and i managed to calm it down, but i think that just made it all draggy
<wxl> out of the box, ocelot is perfect
<wxl> what were your problems?
<silverlightning> do you have firefox
<silverlightning> ?
<wxl> yep
<silverlightning> it has a great addon, flash replacer
<silverlightning> or flash video replacer
<wxl> currently on 7.0.1
<wxl> oh?
<silverlightning> plays youtube, and some flash streams,
<silverlightning> and no adobe flash
<silverlightning> and then there's html5
<wxl> i'm using gnash right now
<silverlightning> I  mean as alternative to flash
<silverlightning> gnash works fine?
<wxl> it's ..  um .. well .. somewhat functional
<wxl> i wonder if i can get compiz going on this bad boy :D
<wxl> (kind of kidding.. it's antithetical to the very purpose of having lubuntu)
<silverlightning> you might
<wxl> what do you use for email?
<silverlightning> so far only pidgin
<silverlightning> or direct in browser
<wxl> i have too many email accounts for that
<silverlightning> I haven't configed anything yet
<silverlightning> I installed 11.10 today
<wxl> i'm tempted to just run thunderbird but the thought of something more lightweight is attractive
<silverlightning> had major issues with mplayer gecko
<silverlightning> and tured out to be a silly setting
<silverlightning> like hours of fuzz
<silverlightning> very true
<silverlightning> default is sylfeed
<silverlightning> some like it a lot
<wxl> i spent DAYS trying to get that installer going because it was trying to download from "mirror" instead of "ports.ubuntu.com"
<wxl> eventually figured out doing a little creative editing in /etc/hosts could clean it up
<wxl> as for sylpheed, it seems tolerable but it doesn't have like a unified inbox if you know what i mea
<wxl> +n
<silverlightning> hmm, not sure
<silverlightning> seamonkey might have an email client
<silverlightning> if I remember correctly
<wxl> yeah it does
<wxl> basically thunderbird more or less
<wxl> hahahahah
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> claws?
<wxl> apparently it's the same as claws mail
<wxl> it has the same "about" at least :D
<wxl> http://www.claws-mail.org/faq/index.php/General_Information#What_are_the_differences_between_Claws_Mail_and_Sylpheed.3F
<silverlightning> I find what we like depends very  much on habit
<wxl> yep
<silverlightning> just give it a go for three weeks and your can happily live with it
<silverlightning> wonder what opera has
<wxl> yeah i think you're right
<wxl> i'll just set it up and see where i get annoyed
<wxl> or rather if
<silverlightning> thought, it is worth trying different stuff
<wxl> i might end up using thunderbird+muttator just because i like the vim-ish keybindings
<silverlightning> one thing missing in sylpheed, it doesn't have spell check I think unless it has been added lately
<silverlightning> there use to be something called pine
<silverlightning> or alpine
<silverlightning> hmm
<wxl> doesn't bother me none
<wxl> yeah it's particularly frustrating to deal with when moving messages to folders in gmail imap
<silverlightning> thunderbird isn't bad, as long as you don't get lag on your pad
<silverlightning> I am a bit slow to use new functions, and sort of need sometime to figure out how to go about stuff
<silverlightning> I was hoping there was skype in pidgin, but doesn't look like it
<wxl> yeah nope
<wxl> skype sucks
<wxl> if you don't care about communicating specifically through skype, there are some nice voip apps
<silverlightning> voip?
<wxl> voice over internet protocol
<silverlightning> I mostly on skype because some I know are
<wxl> yeah just have them switch :D
<wxl> (i know that doesn't work)
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> needs a workaround
<silverlightning> I figuring how to apt-get youtube dl
<silverlightning> I use to have it
<silverlightning> but it's not in package manager
<wxl> do u just use skype for chat?
<wxl> like not voice?
<silverlightning> yes, mostly chat
<silverlightning> voice has happened
<wxl> i think there's skype support in bitlbee now but that's a whole different ball of way
<wxl> wax
<silverlightning>  I see
<silverlightning> I usually end up with something
<silverlightning> either msn or skype
<silverlightning> would be nice to have everything in pigin
<wxl> agreed
<wxl> that's why i like bitlbee
<silverlightning> I think skype would have been added to  pidgin if they allowed it
<wxl> but instead of being irc in im it's im in irc
 * silverlightning googeling bitlbee
<wxl> i love it but i'll warn you-- i'm very comfortable with the command line and living in text mode
<silverlightning> terminal horror
<silverlightning> lol
<wxl> heh
<silverlightning> I am no good with terminal
<wxl> i ran finch (the ncurses version of pidgin) for a good long while
<silverlightning> I find a guide some where; copy, paste, see what happens
<wxl> what' nice about it especially in im is i can have it running on an always-on server and use tmux (like screen if you know what that is) to always be on even when afk and not use resources on it
<wxl> careful with that or you'll end up with a frankenmachine
<silverlightning> I often do
<wxl> heheheh
<silverlightning> a new install is sometimes only remedy
<silverlightning> they often last until next issue though
<silverlightning> I'm not that difficult with my os really
<silverlightning> however I do install a lot of junk to get medias to work, like streams, tv, restricted
<silverlightning> I still haven't checked if DVD works
<wxl> python is runniing all super hot all of a sudden
<wxl> weird
<silverlightning> you need a parcel tongue
<wxl> hah
<silverlightning> there is that guy
<silverlightning> I'm off to bed
<wxl> night man
<wxl> be well
<silverlightning> see you anther day ; )
<silverlightning> you too
<silverlightning> I shall deal with DVD tomorrow
<KM0201> what's wrong w/ DVD?
<silverlightning> ok, testing one
<silverlightning> my head is mush
<silverlightning> KM0201: gnome reluctently reads
<silverlightning> never finishes loading
<KM0201> did you install libdvdcss?
<silverlightning> oh, and it works
<silverlightning> !!
<silverlightning> must hve
<silverlightning> even menus work
<silverlightning> must have been the  medibuntu stuff
<PsyCl0ne> Hi all
<PsyCl0ne> Guys I have a netbook (Acer D02553). Last week I got Lubuntu installed on it, also installed the restricted extras so I could watch youtube videos but now I can not adjust my volume... If I click the speaker icon in my task bar it says that no audio devices were found or that there are dependancies missing from gstreamer. But if I sudo apt-get check GStreamer it checks out. what am I doing wrong??
<M0hi> Hi PsyCl0ne
<PsyCl0ne> Sorry M0hi
<M0hi> Lubuntu 11.10 ?
<Unit193> Check alsamixer too
<bodhizazen> does your flash video have it's own volume control ?
<PsyCl0ne> Sorry Im at work atm... Vidoes do have volume if I connect external speakers
<PsyCl0ne> and alsa mixer? and correct this is the latest Lubuntu
<PsyCl0ne> alasmixer does see my sound card and I can adjust volume from in there
<PsyCl0ne> Although, how would I get that widget working again?
<PsyCl0ne> Actually scrap that I previously had sound, now I have none at all
<PsyCl0ne> If anyone is still here is there a possibility that the flash installer could have uninstalled something that is needed for Lubuntu sound?
<bodhizazen> I doubt it PsyCl0ne
<bodhizazen> I am not familiar enough with the apps lubuntu uses
<bodhizazen> but flash is a single lib
<PsyCl0ne> Well its more the restricted extras
<bodhizazen> /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<PsyCl0ne> I dont know what thats supposed to be exactly...
<PsyCl0ne> Im still kind of new to linux...
<wxl> https://www.xkcd.com/963/
<PsyCl0ne> hey guys if I run sudo /sbin/alsa reload I get this output http://pastebin.com/1JU5Euw5 what have I dont to my system lol
<munikar> hi, when will Lubuntu 11.10 will be officially released? i heard 9 october but no so
<munikar> ?
<munikar> what is the MININUM ram requirement of lubuntu? will it run smoothly in 256 Mb RAM?
<Unit193> PsyCl0ne: You said it had problems detecting your device, what does    sudo aplay -l   output? That's a terminal command
<Unit193> munikar: It will be out the 13th
<munikar> that means tomorrow! can't wait to install it
<munikar> by the way, will it run smoothly in 256 Mb RAM?
<Unit193> Depends on how much swap and CPU
<munikar> i have a intel motherboard and 2.4 GHz processor
<munikar> what's "swap"?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> swap memory on hard disk
<Unit193> I would think it'd work in that case
<munikar> how to create swap memory? can u tell me in brief?
<Unit193> It's done during the install
<munikar> during install by CD or by HD?
<Unit193> If you're on Lubuntu now, you should already have swap
<munikar> no, i'm using win xp. just decided to change into Lubuntu. (Other distros won't work, not even xubuntu)
<Unit193> When you install Lubuntu, the installer will make it for you
<munikar> can we change the size of that swap file?
<Unit193> You could. Are you going ro keep XP too?
<munikar> nah............never
<munikar> its goodbye to windows from me forever :)
<Unit193> Great! If you happen to mess up, nothing wrong :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> munikar: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=669059&seqNum=2 lubuntu similar
<Unit193> Heh, 2007 :P
<munikar> Unit193: it's about ubuntu, is lubuntu the same way too?
<Unit193> munikar: As JohnDoe_71Rus said, only a few things have changed in the installer
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes. just ansver installer
<Unit193> Ubuntu and Lubuntu use the exact same installer
<munikar> ok :)
<munikar> isn't there an alternative installer for Lubuntu? :(
<Unit193> There will be if you wait a few days :P
<munikar> there ain't for Lubuntu 11.04 as fas as i know
<PsyCl0ne> Would anyone happen to still be around this early in the morning?
<systemclient> Can I publish a virtual appliance that I made with lubuntu publicly?
<KM0201> i don't see why not
<systemclient> KM0201: I was wondering about the Ubuntu brand maybe
<systemclient> other than that, everythign should be free, as I see it
<KM0201> what do you mean?..
<KM0201> oh yeah, exactly
<KM0201> the ubuntu brand--- that could be an issue.
<systemclient> that is why I am asking
<KM0201> but.. it shouldn't be an issue to just share a lubuntu virtual appliance
<systemclient> I mean I did change the standard package selection … but it is all out of the ubuntu repo
<KM0201> look at how many people rewrite Ubuntu into their own little distro.
<KM0201> it shouldn't be an issue.. think about it, that's how Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, FluxBuntu, etc.. all came about.
<systemclient> right, but they have different names, technically
<andantino> anyone tried out  11.10 yet
<M-n-M> is it morning anywhere?
<andantino> noon here
<M-n-M> its 9 pm here :)
<M-n-M> can't wait to use Lubuntu 11.10
<andantino> i was just asking if anyone has tried the beta
<andantino> i think you could download it now
<andantino> you just have to keep running your updates
<M-n-M> beta are beta, final is final :)
<M-n-M> no, i'm going to do a fresh install in my old desktop which has xp
<andantino> if im not mistaken all you have to do is update beta when it is released and you should be good
<M-n-M> when updating from beta, how much will i have to download?
<andantino> no idea
<M-n-M> that's why
<andantino> might as well wait for the release i guess
<andantino> its tomorrow
<andantino> isnt it?
<M-n-M> yup
<andantino> im running the ubuntu beta now
<M-n-M> i have ubuntu 11.04 in my laptop, i'm going to install lubuntu in my old desktop with 256mb RAM :)
<andantino> i have lubuntu on an old pc
<andantino> works like a charm
<M-n-M> hope so...
<andantino> mine has 512 mb ram though
<andantino> someone added ram for me one time years ago
<ahma> Works fine with 256ram
<andantino> lubuntu is an awesome distro
<M-n-M> yea
<ahma> Just install using alternate or minimal install
<andantino> im considering putting it on my moms laptop even though its new
<M-n-M> lot better than that over-featured Ubuntu
<andantino> i have become accustomed to both gnome3 and unity now
<andantino> but
<M-n-M> i'll put ubuntu 11.10 in my laptop and Lubuntu in my desktop :)
<andantino> there is still part of me that thinks there should be a taskbar down there
<M-n-M> the hidden menubar of Unity is cool, saves space
<ahma> M-n-M: use alternate or minimal install
<andantino> yeah i have no problem with unity or gnome3 either
<M-n-M> yup, i'm going to do exactly that
<andantino> but im thinking a taskbar is more intuitive for my mom
<ahma> Adantino: gnome :)
<M-n-M> i tried to install xubuntu in my old pc through Live CD. lol my RAM could take it...
<andantino> and i like lxde better than xfce
<M-n-M> Gnome3 and Unity are pretty much the same, i guess
<andantino> i actually prefer gnome3
<M-n-M> yeah, xfce is hung in the middle of lightweight and heavyweight
<andantino> to show all open apps you just press the super key in gnome3
<M-n-M> lxde is the pure lightweight, for old computers and for faster computing
<M-n-M> what's the "SUPER KEY" ?
<andantino> windows key
<M-n-M> to show all open apps, you just throw your mouse to the left.. :)
<andantino> in unity you press super - w
<M-n-M> in UNITY
<andantino> no
<andantino> you mean on the dock in ubuntu?
<M-n-M> no!! ?
<M-n-M> its called the launcher
<M-n-M> not dock
<M-n-M> just wondering, can we use lxde in Ubuntu as well?
<andantino> you can download it
<andantino> but i have had trouble with it
<andantino> are you on ubuntu now M-n-M?
<M-n-M> no, i'm using that old desktop with xp
<andantino> ah
<andantino> when you use it later
<M-n-M> why, did u want me to do sth?
<andantino> press windows key with 'w'
<M-n-M> okz
<andantino> and you will see the window switcher
<andantino> whatever its called
<M-n-M> what about Alt+Tab
<andantino> not sure
<andantino> does that do the same thing?
<M-n-M> i always swith apps in Ubuntu using alt + tab :/
<andantino> windows key - w zooms out and shows all open apps on work space
<andantino> smaller versions of each window on the screen
<andantino> then you can just click the one you want to switch to
<M-n-M> oh, don't need to use that i think
<ahma> Alt+tab best imo
<M-n-M> yup
<andantino> i never use that. i will have to try that later
<andantino> i think lubuntu would be a good option for my mom's laptop
<andantino> even though she has more than enough resources
<M-n-M> why?
<andantino> well first off, i dont think she needs anything fancy
<andantino> she does not do much
<andantino> and secondly
<andantino> i think she would just find the taskbar more intuitive
<ahma> Ofc it is, just do some "set up" so she would't start hating "that lubuntu thing" ;)
<andantino> but maybe not
<andantino> right now i have her using fedora with gnome 3
<andantino> but she only goes on firefox
<andantino> fedora was the only option because ubuntu had problems with certain mousepads
<andantino> touchpads rather
<M-n-M> i have never used fedora. how's it?
<andantino> its pretty good
<ahma> I did not like it
<andantino> but
<M-n-M> but?
<andantino> you really have to fix things
<andantino> at first
<M-n-M> what do you mean?
<andantino> part of it is gnome3
<andantino> but also it has some weird default settings on its own
<andantino> for instance by default in fedora
<haemogoblin> hey there
<andantino> touchpad tapping is not enabled
<andantino> in gnome3 gui the mouse settings allow you to change that
<ahma> There was no options to customize in default and community support is minor
<andantino> in lxde and xfce
<haemogoblin> Does anyone know how do add desktop icons in Lubuntu? i've done it before but i can't for the life of me remember how
<M-n-M> i think gnome 3 is made for screen touch devices
<andantino> in fedora lxde and xfce tapping is not enabled and the gui provides no tool
<andantino> to enable it
<andantino> you can only increase speed
<andantino> so you have to create a file in xorg.conf
<haemogoblin> i'd be greatful if someone could point me in the right direction :) As not being able to work out how i did it before is really annoying
<M-n-M> time to sleep :)
<andantino> but after you get fedora configured well enough
<andantino> its pretty good
<andantino> haemoglobin
<andantino> just right click the app in your launcher menu
<andantino> and add to desktop
<haemogoblin> what about if i'm wanting to add network??
<haemogoblin> every time i want to access the network i have to click on the file manager and then click on go.
<tzhuang> hello lubuntu users
<haemogoblin> is there not a way to put a network icon on the desktop or even the taskbar?
<andantino> i think it should be in the taskbar
<tzhuang> i was thinking of switching to lubuntu for 11.10
<ahma> It should be in taskbar by default
<andantino> i cant remember, i havent even touched my lubuntu machine for while
<tzhuang> will there be a noticeable speed increase from ubuntu->lubuntu?
<haemogoblin> hmm no i dont have one
<haemogoblin> i just have filemanager
<andantino> lubuntu is much faster
<andantino> much lighter i should say
<haemogoblin> i like lubuntu, but lord the interface is sooooo cut down from ubuntu
<ahma> Tzhuang, depends about your machine
<tzhuang> hang on lemme check my specs
<andantino> thats weird hemoglobin it should be in there
<haemogoblin> nope
<haemogoblin> i installed from the Alternative-install iso
<haemogoblin> could that be the reason?
<andantino> maybe
<ahma> No
<andantino> have you googled it to see if others have had similar problems?
<haemogoblin> i seem to recall on a previous install of lubuntu i just clicked a tick box
<haemogoblin> and it enabled the trashcan ect to appear on the desktop
<haemogoblin> but at the moment my desktop it totally blank
<andantino> you only have file manager now?
<andantino> no other icons?
<tzhuang> hmm i have 2G of RAM
<tzhuang> and a dual core cpu at 1.6GHz each
<tzhuang> i think my computer used mostly for the browser, vlc player, music player, and gnucash
<tzhuang> that's about it
<ahma> No dramatical increase I think
<ahma> Ubuntu should run fine with those
<andantino> i bet startup would be faster
<tzhuang> hmmm
<haemogoblin> you think ubuntu would be have on a 1.6ghz intel duo?
<tzhuang> well im a minimalist when it comes to these things
<tzhuang> if start up will be faster i think i might switch to lubuntu
<andantino> i think you will notice certain things are much faster
<ahma> Then lubuntu :)
<tzhuang> that sounds good
<tzhuang> only thing is
<tzhuang> will lunbuntu play nice with my /home partition
<haemogoblin> So long as your not going to miss the conforts of ubuntu
<tzhuang> which comforts are those >__>
<haemogoblin> Well for a start it's a bit more cut down in my opinion
<haemogoblin> I've discovering things like Network icons and just short cuts in general are not availible
<andantino> i had an acer with 3gb ram and amd dual core, cant remember the speed
<haemogoblin> to navigating the OS is laborious
<andantino> and i noticed a difference between ubuntu and lubuntu
<ahma> Icons cant be drawd to panels etc.
<andantino> i have never had that issue here though haemoglobin
<ahma> Me neither
<haemogoblin> Well if you can tell me how to make the trashcan appear i'd be greatful
<tzhuang> the community here on irc seems better than the the one on ubuntu lol
<andantino> in fact because there is less on the system, i dont think i have noticed any bugs with lubuntu
<tzhuang> o pssht i never even use the trashcan. everything goes striaght to obliteration
<tzhuang> loool
<andantino> nothing i remember anyways
<haemogoblin> i'm just a bit annoyed with constantly having to go via the filemanager when i need to get somewhere
<andantino> and i think lxde actually looks pretty sharp
<ahma> Haemogoblin, open folders and it should be in menu left
<tzhuang> 11.10 is scheduled release tmr same time as ubuntu?
<andantino> especially with lubuntu's default panel
<haemogoblin> open folderS?
<haemogoblin> you mean filemanager?
<ahma> Like homefolder
<haemogoblin> thats my filemanager
<andantino> your app launcher menu thing
<haemogoblin> one sec
<andantino> if you find network
<andantino> just right click and add to desktop
<andantino> but there is something weird there, because it definitely should be in your systray thingy
<haemogoblin> want to run that past me one more time
<haemogoblin> on my system tray i have
<andantino> it should be on the right side
<andantino> over by the clock
<haemogoblin> filemanager, chrome, iconify all windows
<haemogoblin> ok
<haemogoblin> i've got it open
<andantino> do you have stuff on the right side?
<haemogoblin> Yes
<haemogoblin> sound
<haemogoblin> clock
<haemogoblin> and power icon
<andantino> thats where it should be
<haemogoblin> for shutting down
<andantino> right click on the panel itself haemoglobin
<haemogoblin> will i find it under the add/remove panel window?
<andantino> in an empty place
<andantino> panel preferences
<haemogoblin> yep
<haemogoblin> i'm there now
<haemogoblin> panel prefs
<andantino> anything for adding icons
<andantino> or
<andantino> maybe its not panel preferences
<andantino> right click on panel again
<andantino> and is there anything for adding stuff to panel
<andantino> i could go on my lubuntu pc
<andantino> ill do just that....brb with exact instructions
<andantino> unless you figure it out first
<haemogoblin> i've been at it over and hour
<haemogoblin> an hour
<haemogoblin> and had no luck
<haemogoblin> i've not got a clue what i'm doing wrong
<haemogoblin> i KNOW i had it working before
<haemogoblin> but i reinstalled
<andantino> hmmm
<andantino> weird i figured out how to delete items from the systray
<andantino> there should be a way to reset the panel
<tzhuang> 11.10 is scheduled release tmr same time as ubuntu?
<haemogoblin> well i've been through all the panel plugins and nothing
<haemogoblin> i cant seem to add icons to my desktop
<andantino> i would think so tzhuang
<andantino> lubuntu is now officially part of the ubuntu family with this release
<andantino> you will find out tomorrow
<andantino> to add items to the desktop
<andantino> you use your launcher menu
<andantino> navigate to the program you want
<andantino> like you would when you want to use it, but right click on it and select add to desktop
<haemogoblin> ok
<haemogoblin> i know this
<andantino> but it does not work
<haemogoblin> bare with me
<andantino> ?
<haemogoblin> open your filemanager
<haemogoblin> on the menu click GO
<haemogoblin> Network Drives
<haemogoblin> I want a short cut for Network drives
<haemogoblin> on the desktop
<andantino> have you tried right clicking on it?
<haemogoblin> it's not an icon it's a menu option
<haemogoblin> if you try on your lubuntu you will see what i mean
<andantino> ok one sec
<haemogoblin> on the left panel of the filemanager window
<haemogoblin> i have
<haemogoblin> my user, desktop, rubbish, Applications
<andantino> im not talking about file manager
<andantino> do you not have like a start menu?
<haemogoblin> yes i do
<andantino> can you find your network in there?
<haemogoblin> nope
<andantino> ok one sec
<andantino> really though
<andantino> i think you should reinstall
<KM0201> you want it on your desktop?
<haemogoblin> yes
<KM0201> that shouldn't be that difficult.
<KM0201> hold on
<andantino> you never had a network icon in your systray
<andantino> even after install?
<haemogoblin> i hade one before
<haemogoblin> but i had to reinstall
<haemogoblin> and since then
<andantino> are you using the beta?
<KM0201> oh, you want a network icon in your system try
<andantino> well he just wants a network icon somewhere
<KM0201> wait, i'm confused.
<andantino> that should be there by default
<haemogoblin> i like one on the system tray or the desktop
<KM0201> ok.
<andantino> i think something is screwed up with his install
<haemogoblin> just so i can skip the whole, taskbar/filemanager/go/
<KM0201> andantino: and you currently don't haveone on the taskbar, right?
<andantino> i do
<haemogoblin> i dont
<haemogoblin> :)
<andantino> he never had one
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> i take it lubuntu gets online normally?
<andantino> which seems kinda strange
<haemogoblin> i installed the alternate iso and upgraded to 10.04
<KM0201> lubuntu didn't have a verssion prior to 10.04
<haemogoblin> i used the alternative-iso as originally i was using a 4gb microdrive
<haemogoblin> i mean 11.04
<haemogoblin> sorry
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> what did you upgrade? 10.10?
<haemogoblin> one sec
<KM0201> if you didn't upgrade from 10.10, to 11.04.. thent hat could be some of the problem, even w/ the alt cd as the upgrade source, you cannot skip releases (unless going LTS to LTS)
<andantino> if its not too much of a hassle
<andantino> i would just download and reinstall
<haemogoblin> i think i will
<andantino> KM, if i install the beta all i would need to do is update and upgrade
<haemogoblin> that is the one thing i didn't do
<KM0201> andantino: i'm not suggesting install the beta
<andantino> and it will upgrade me to 11.10 when it is released ya
<haemogoblin> when i installed the alt iso
<haemogoblin> i didn't update it
<andantino> no i know, im asking personally
<haemogoblin> i just let it upgrade
<KM0201> yes, if you install the beta, and keep it up to date, when the final release hits, you'll have "final"
<haemogoblin> perhaps thats the difference
<haemogoblin> maybe thats why i'm missing menu options
<andantino> im considering putting it on my moms lappy
<haemogoblin> i might download the full iso and see how i get on
<andantino> yeah those things should be there by default haemoglobin
<haemogoblin> thanks
<haemogoblin> i'll do that tonight
<haemogoblin> i didn't think lubuntu was THAT different to ubuntu
<haemogoblin> which is what was throwing me
<andantino> well, i have never had problems with it here
<andantino> i think maybe when you reinstall everything should be a bit rosier for you
<andantino> though i gotta admit i rarely touch this computer
<haemogoblin> I just built this one
<haemogoblin> i've made a sort of vintage looking mini ITX system
<andantino> i like a lot of lubuntu's included software
<haemogoblin> looks like a mini Altair 8800
<andantino> not that its hard to change in ubuntu
<andantino> but there is much less of it and i prefer pidgin to empathy
<andantino> i prefer abiword to libreoffice
<andantino> KM, 11.10 will be released tomorrow, ya?
<wxl> morning kids
<KM0201> andantino: id assume so
<wxl> haemogoblin: what's the specs on that miniITX box?
<KM0201> andantino: but the odds of Lubuntu 11.10 being released tomorrow, seems far fetched
<andantino> ah
<andantino> have you tried the beta?
<wxl> i'm planning on doing a miniITX NAS
<wxl> using it for other things too, e.g. icecast
<tzhuang> sry im like hopping back and forth to the keyboard
<tzhuang> andantino: thanks a lot for your help
<KM0201> wxl: i'm running ubuntu server on my NAS
<KM0201> it's easy
<wxl> sweet
<andantino> no problem
<KM0201> mine is basic.. FTP, Torrent, Samba, Mediatomb, Firefly
<andantino> did you install it already tzhunag?
<andantino> tzhuang*
<wxl> i really wanted an asus hummingbird mboard but it seems they're gone
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> mine's just on an old PC i had
<KM0201> well, old "semi-rebuilt" PC
<wxl> yeah i could do that
<wxl> my wife wouldn't let me ;)
<wxl> i actually have a machine that's perfect for that
<wxl> i think it would be fun to build a miniITX box
<KM0201> not the fastest thing on the planet, but slapped a couple 1tb drives in there, and it's awesome as a home server
<KM0201> why mini-itx?
<wxl> small
<KM0201> i see
<wxl> run it headless on the bookshelf
<wxl> means wife doesn't complain
<KM0201> well, headless... that goes w/o saying
<wxl> sure, sure
<KM0201> although.. you'll probably need some sort of display temporarily (along w/ an optical drive) till you get the OS installed and set up
<wxl> so does ubuntu server offer a desktop environment by default
<wxl> yeah and that's no prob
<KM0201> no
<wxl> oh that's good!
<KM0201> its totally command line.. managed by SSH from a client machine
<wxl> exactly my thinking
<KM0201> i practiced w/ Vbox, before fully implementing it onto my server
<KM0201> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112265
<wxl> the think that's nice about that asus hummingbird is it offers BIOS LEVEL remote access
<KM0201> really?
<KM0201> thats impressive
<wxl> http://www.asus.com/Server_Workstation/Server_Motherboards/Hummingbird/
<wxl> i just can't find any anywhere
<KM0201> that looks expensive
<wxl> yeah it'snot the cheapest thing around
<wxl> i'm of the mindset tho you get what you pay for
<KM0201> yeah, but.. for me, thats overkill for my home server
<KM0201> all i need is a few sataports, wakeonlan, and thats about it
<wxl> raid's important to me
<wxl> wake on lan
<wxl> watchdog timer
<KM0201> i use raid1 (software)... i considered getting a raid controller, but changed my mind.
<wxl> why for?
<KM0201> honestly, cuz i had the software raid working fine, no reasn to mess with it.
<KM0201> i've got my 1tb drives mirroring just fine, i've got the actual OS installed on an old 80gig 2.5in hard drive i had...
<KM0201> overkill on space.. but.. meh, i don't care
<wxl> i've not had the experience with software raid but concerns i've read about reliability have me worried
<KM0201> software raid is very dependable.
<KM0201> another issue you'd want to consider, if you bought a motherboard that obscure, is if ubuntu(assuming you used ubuntu server) woudl 100% support it
<wxl> yep, good point
<andantino> anyone know if 11.10 will have an official 64 bit release?
<wxl> it does have general linux support
<wxl> i'm sure 11.10 will have everything eventually
<wxl> in the near term, i don't think we'll see it or ppc for that matter (my gripe)
<KM0201> well, PPC ubuntu's are a community project.. i don't think they ar eofficially suppoted by canonical any longer
<wxl> they're always offering ppcs in daily which is encouraging
<wxl> i've seen seasons where that was too much to ask
<KM0201> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<KM0201> yea
<KM0201> Is Ubuntu supported on PowerPC?
<KM0201> Ubuntu 6.10 was the last officially supported PowerPC version of Ubuntu. Future versions will be community supported. This was announced on the mailing list.
<wxl> i'm running ocelot on a powerbook :D
<KM0201> but it's an intel isn't it?
<wxl> ubuntu wikis are RIDDLED with outdated info
<wxl> nope
<wxl> g4
<KM0201> hmm,
<KM0201> interesting
<KM0201> like i said though, i don't think it's an official ubuntu port
<KM0201> could be wrong though.
<wxl> used one of the dalies and it's wonderful
<wxl> way faster than leopard (os x) was
<haemogoblin> back
<wxl> sounds like ppc isn't being totally swept under the table: http://v.gd/9EOhTW
<haemogoblin> hey just a thought, but i read online someone mentioning openbox
<haemogoblin> and that it doesn't support desktop icons
<haemogoblin> could this have any bearing on what i'm having trouble with?
<haemogoblin> Yay i found how to do it!
<haemogoblin> :D
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> hi
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo silverlightning
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> my oneric is still working
<silverlightning> I miss all kinds of plugins stil
<silverlightning> anyone clever with plugins?
<silverlightning> what is running here http://instantteleseminar.com/?eventid=23173131
<silverlightning> ?
<silverlightning> for live events on the web
<silverlightning> hi KM0201
<silverlightning> just the right guy
<KM0201> uh oh
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> are you in lubuntu now?
<KM0201> yes
<silverlightning> can you test this one for me http://instantteleseminar.com/?eventid=23173131
<silverlightning> I am missing a plugin and can't figure out which?
<KM0201> works for me.. they're talking about money.
<KM0201> horrible audio though
<KM0201> sounds like a tatoo gun is in the background
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> silverlightning: it seems to need flash... (thats what i'm using to play it..) do you have flash
<silverlightning> I don't have flash?
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> package manager?
<KM0201> i don't know, do you have flash?
<KM0201> thats what i'm using to play it, and ti works.
<KM0201> can you view youtube videos?
<silverlightning> it is probably so, I miss flash
<KM0201> well, then install flash
<silverlightning> I usually get flash very fast
<silverlightning> like first thing I install
<silverlightning> this time I went straight for html5
<silverlightning> hmm, It seems some flash packages are installed ?
<wxl> are we all on firefox?
<KM0201> no way
<KM0201> Chrome
<wxl> you too silverlightning ?
<KM0201> or Chromium... whatever
<silverlightning> I am in chromium,
<silverlightning> but I might get ff
<silverlightning> because of the plugin
<KM0201> why? flash works fine w/ chromium
<silverlightning> but doesn't have flash video replacer ; )
<KM0201> i have no idea what that is, so... ok
<KM0201> if i could get totem to adjust brightness, i'd be thrilled
<KM0201> but i can't find an equalizer on it anywhere
<negueba> how can i watch 720p utube videos on totem???
<silverlightning> a clever plugin KM0201
<silverlightning> no totem here
<silverlightning> mplayer is much nicer on this system
<wxl> i thought chrome was the natural default for lubuntu but every time i've installed i've gotten firefox. maybe there's no ppc version
<wxl> admittedly i'd miss vimperator
<silverlightning> really weird, only chromium here
<silverlightning> the last two 11.04 and 10
<KM0201> wxl: thats probably what it is.. strange though (i always get chromium)
<wxl> yeah that's what it is
<wxl> ppc
<wxl> just loaded up my intel vm and it's got chromium
<KM0201> yeah, makes sense i guess
<KM0201> i'm trying to find a good icon to shortcut my NAS..
<KM0201> not realy coming up w/ one though
<silverlightning> back in a while
<silverlightning> hi again
<silverlightning> now it says I need to update flash player?
<KM0201> well, what version of flash are you using?
<silverlightning> i just installed flash player?
<silverlightning> hmm, hard to tell
<silverlightning> adobe flash is not listed as app
<KM0201> type "about:plugins" in the URL of chrome, and hit enter
<silverlightning> with tongue out+
<silverlightning> ?
<Gene> hey guys, is the lubuntu 'minimal diskspace' iso a 'live cd' ?
<KM0201> minimal disk space?...
<wxl> Gene: minimal INSTALL is not
<silverlightning> I really should have all plugins
<wxl> and i think that those are synonymous
<KM0201> Gene: minimal install, is a command line only OS...
<Gene> yeah, claims to be the same thing except using a different installer and requireing less disk
<wxl> oh right it is a live cd i forgot
<wxl> but true, it is cli only
<silverlightning> I think regular lubuntu needs 4 point something GB to install
<KM0201> hmm, neer heard of that one
<Gene> I have a friend with a toshiba laptop, and a counterfeit windows, looking for something light to put in for him.
<Gene> looking for something he could 'try out' before we actually install
<wxl> Gene: if you want light and graphical, go lubuntu
<silverlightning> lubuntu might be ideal Gene
<wxl> if you want to try it out, just make a dvd out of the standard desktop
<bioterror> make USB pendrive
<wxl> or a usb key if his bios supports it
<bioterror> if you hardware supports usb
<bioterror> it's faster
<silverlightning> regular lubuntu would boot fine into live cd? regardless of disk space?
<Gene> not sure if his does or not
<wxl> one way to find out-- look at the bios settings
<Gene> yeah, he ( and his comp) aren't here at the moment
<wxl> i had a near-full hard drive that i ran the live cd on silverlightning
<JohnDoe_71Rus> silverlightning: try add cannonical partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<Gene> just trying to find something to burn to disk to be prepared
<wxl> Gene: then i'd just make a live dvd
<silverlightning> Gene, have you tipped him about irc? pigin is default in latest lubuntu
<Gene> is it? good
<silverlightning> yes, I like it
<Gene> he's 77, an artist, and relatively computer illiterate (so far)
<wxl> cool good job gene
<Gene> i'm getting ready to educate him
<silverlightning> gene, do you have specs for the toshiba?
<Gene> not right off hand, like i said, not here
<wxl> is it a desktop or laptop?
<silverlightning> JohnDoe_71Rus: I think I have,
<Gene> laptop
<wxl> know what windows he's running?
<Gene> somewhere around 1.6 ghz, and a bit less than 1 gig of memory
<silverlightning> JohnDoe_71Rus: unusual issue this time
<wxl> ok well that's telling
<Gene> counterfeit xp
<wxl> my guess is it will work
<wxl> ..with usb
<KM0201> i think i got my desktop how i want it now, i'm happy...lol    http://imagebin.org/178658
<silverlightning> lubuntu is very easy transition from xp
<KM0201> silverlightning: thats ridiculous
<silverlightning> nice dekstop
<haemogoblin> xp / lubuntu lol
<silverlightning> I must have messed up somewhere
<KM0201> messed up what?
<silverlightning> butus are so easy
<silverlightning> my flash or related plugin
<KM0201> ubuntu's are easy, but there is a very steep learning curve when coming from windows, to linux
<KM0201> and telling people it's an "easy transition" is just simply a lie.
<KM0201> most of us have been "Window'd" since we were in first grade.
<haemogoblin> KM0201: how did you get that nas icon?
<KM0201> haemogoblin: i downloaded it..lol
<haemogoblin> oh do tell
<silverlightning> yes, you do have to go through the fickely restricted stuff, unless you are lucky with restricted packages and everything works
<Gene> no transition for him, just learning curve, he's pretty illiterate
<KM0201> Gene: then he's perfect.
<haemogoblin> i've not been able to get any icons on the desktop
<Gene> hopefully
<haemogoblin> and thats exactly what i was after
<haemogoblin> :D
<silverlightning> KM0201: true, me too. It was all windows
<silverlightning> and the odd mac
<KM0201> haemogoblin: well, the way *I* did it.... (there's other ways of course
<KM0201> go to menu/accessories/file manage
<haemogoblin> there
<KM0201> and right click file manager in the menu, and choose 'add to desktop"
<KM0201> (sorry, right click it in the menu)
<silverlightning> seriously, I have never had issues with flash before
<KM0201> that will add it to the desktop
<silverlightning> ever
<silverlightning> well, at least only cpu heavy
<KM0201> then, right click the new icon on your desktop, and choose "Leafpad"
<haemogoblin> one sec
<haemogoblin> i'm catching up with you
<haemogoblin> :P
<KM0201> no pro
<KM0201> *b
<silverlightning> I had a medibuntu page last night
<haemogoblin> ok i'm there
<wxl> anyone had a lot of experience with themeing? i've tried to get a couple from box looks or whatever it is going but no such luck
<haemogoblin> leafpad is open
<KM0201> haemogoblin: ok, did you open it in leafpad..
<KM0201> ok..
<haemogoblin> Yes
<KM0201> now.. most of that stuff in there, is totally irrelevant, but...
<KM0201> but.. first... at the very top, you'll see "Icon"... download an icon to your computer, and put the path to that icon there. (for instance, mine is /home/username/icons/icon.png)
<silverlightning> what about gnash?
<KM0201> then "Name"  this is the actual name of the icon on the desktop... change that from "file-manager" to whatever you want... I choose "NAS" obviously
<wxl> running my vm with 256mb of ram and it's really not too bad.. especially given i've got the cpu throttled back to max at 70% usage (in the vm)
<KM0201> haemogoblin: got that so far?
<wxl> as far as i know the flash options are adobe, gnash, lightspark, and swfdec silverlightning
<haemogoblin> well i'm going to skip the icon bit
<silverlightning> wxl: you  mean choose default themes in dekstop manager+
<KM0201> haemogoblin: thats fine
<haemogoblin> i've changed the name to NAS
<KM0201> ok
<silverlightning> sort of look and feel+
<silverlightning> ?
<KM0201> haemogoblin: now, scroll to the very bottom
<haemogoblin> rgr, done
<wxl> i haven't had much luck with any but i'm on ppc
<KM0201> and like 3-4 lines up, you'll see   "Exec=pcmanfm ..."
<haemogoblin> yep
<wxl> and yeah, you're right silverlightning .. there's an option to install a new theme that i can never get to work
<KM0201> make that.. "Exec=pcmanfm /path/to/NAS".. so for me.. it was.. "Exec=pcmanfm smb://192.168.1.9"
<silverlightning> wxl, I seem only to have trouble with live audio transmission, "need to update adobe"
<silverlightning> daft issues
<KM0201> obviously, that is assuming you're using samba.
<KM0201> on your server
<haemogoblin> could i use the address network:///
<KM0201> um... you can try.
<haemogoblin> just to give me the top of the network?
<silverlightning> what is my nick really?
<silverlightning> here it says silverarrow?
<KM0201> it won't hurt to try
<KM0201> then after that, save the text file
<KM0201> and then double click the icon, and see if it opens where you want it.
<haemogoblin> KM0201: you are the man!
<haemogoblin> :)
<KM0201> ;)
<haemogoblin> worked like a charm!
<haemogoblin> thank you
<haemogoblin> that is just great
<wxl> that should be in a wiki somewhere
<KM0201> you can creat ecustom ones, but.. i generally find that finding one to to modify, is easier
<wxl> makes complete and total sense but is definitely not obvious
<KM0201> wxl: i think it is in the faq (how to add .desktop files)
<haemogoblin> where is a good place to find an icon online?
<wxl> oh ok
<KM0201> haemogoblin: i just did a google image search for that one.. since my server runs ubuntu, i put in something like "Ubuntu network icon" or something like that
<haemogoblin> i've been looking all over and i've not had much luck finding anything in regards to desktop icons and lubuntu
<wxl> you could look on box looks or deviant art
<silverlightning> I do have flash plugin installer,
<silverlightning> KM0201: I discovered why I was having trouble with streaming tv
<KM0201> why is that?
<haemogoblin> just downloading some icons now :)
<haemogoblin> cheers man
<silverlightning> KM0201: apparently this old laptop doesn't handle highest resolution
<silverlightning> and aborts
<KM0201> hmm
<wxl> frankly i like the clean desktop
<KM0201> wxl: so do i
<wxl> i only like to have on the desktop what i am currently working on
<KM0201> but i do like my NAS linked on my desktop, cuz i access it a good bit
<wxl> that was something i hated about windows
<silverlightning> I set it on medium and it runs fine, probably bogs up graphic card?
<KM0201> hmm
<wxl> why don't you stick it in your fstab to automount?
<KM0201> wxl: it does auto mount
<KM0201> but then i still have to constantly open file manager, etc.
<wxl> bind a key to open it ;)
<KM0201> i put a shortcut in pcmanfm... and i just didn't care for it there, so i wanted it on the desktop
<KM0201> wxl: honestly, you'll probably think i'm a nut, i HATE keyboard shortcuts
<KM0201> i always hav
<wxl> i don't think you're a nut
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> but that's the total opposite of me
<wxl> i'm one of those oddballs that actually understands why ratpoison exists
<wxl> although that's an extreme i don't take it to
<wxl> here's a question i have
<wxl> i've had a bunch of problems trying to get my hidden wifi to connect on start up
<haemogoblin> just got some nice icons
<haemogoblin> :D
<wxl> what's stranger is that when i try to connect to a hidden network it just sits and spins
<haemogoblin> going to try adding it now
<wxl> so i have to go into connections and delete it and start over
<wxl> wtf?
<KM0201> hmm, i have no idea on that one
<haemogoblin> nice
<haemogoblin> Cheers man that worked!
<silverlightning> how do I check for flash player version?
<KM0201> silverlightning:    about:plugins   in the URL bar of chrome
<haemogoblin> KM0201: would you mind if i put this little trick up on my blog? i'll credit your name
<haemogoblin> just i have spent all of today trying to work this out
<KM0201> haemogoblin: yeah, learning how Lxde handles desktop shortcuts, but its not bad.
<haemogoblin> and you've solved it in 5 minutes
<KM0201> haemogoblin: lol, of course man
<KM0201> haemogoblin: lol, had i known you had that problem, i could have told you, i figured out how to do that months ago when i had this issue..lol
<haemogoblin> well i'll upload it to my blog at some point
<silverlightning> KM0201: adobe or flash not listed?
<KM0201> haemogoblin: obviously... if you want to create a shortcut to something other than a file browser, you'll have to modify it a little bit.
<haemogoblin> keep an eye on here http://bytemyvdu.wordpress.com/
<silverlightning> though, it shows as installed in package manager?
<haemogoblin> yeah for right now, all i needed was a network shortcut and a computer shortcut
<haemogoblin> :D
<KM0201> haemogoblin: then how you did that, will work perfectly. it actually works perfect for anything you want to view w/ pcmanfm
<KM0201> silverlightning: look at the very top..   http://imagebin.org/178665
<KM0201> Gene: i meant to ask you, do you have solid linux experience... so this newb will have someone to rely on for help?
<Gene> tried using : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckISO_CD to check the md5, doesn't work. help?
<wxl> i agree
<wxl> and you need to make sure update-manager is set up, Gene
<Gene> using ubuntu 10.10
<wxl> what do you mean, doesn't work? wrong md5?
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/178666
 * KM0201 never checks md5's.. 
 * silverlightning always does
 * wxl rarely does either, unless there's issues
<Gene> doesn't show the cd on the desktop, even though it's there
<KM0201> wxl: if there's issues, i burn another cd...lol, if there's issues again, i download the ISO from another source and burn again
<wxl> heh
<silverlightning> mostly after two months of use, my puppy linux cd gave "check sum error" on boot
<KM0201> checking the md5, is about number 9 on the list of things i check for that sort of thing.
<wxl> i don't like puppy
<silverlightning> KM0201: what is it with my plugins?
<KM0201> i've honestly never had a properly burned *buntu cd fail me
<wxl> that whole thing about checking teh md5 on the CD with dd is like.. uhhhhh... a little OCD
<KM0201> silverlightning: honestly, i have no idea.
<wxl> and it takes bloody FOREVER
<haemogoblin> which is better firefox or chrome in lubuntu?
<KM0201> silverlightning: disable html5 on youtube, and see if you can watch youtube w/ flash
<Gene> ok, thanks anyway
<wxl> haemogoblin: there are those that would argue for both
<haemogoblin> hmm if this was my windows system it would be firefox
<haemogoblin> for my
<haemogoblin> me
<wxl> chrome is a little lighter
<haemogoblin> ah
<wxl> anyone tried arora?
<wxl> (i do prefer webkit)
<haemogoblin> well i'm using an intel duo 1.6ghz
<KM0201> i like them both, but.. i figure pretty soon, google is gonna take over the world, might as well get in line now.
<KM0201> lol
<silverlightning> KM0201: smart
<haemogoblin> haha
<wxl> doesn't f'in matter then haemogoblin  :)
<haemogoblin> i choose lubuntu as it's a mini itx with 512mb ram
<haemogoblin> So i wanted something light
<KM0201> i have both on my system, but very rarely use firefox.. oddly enough, i have opera to.. why i don't know, but i do.
<wxl> i'm running lubuntu on a vm with 256 and chrome seems good
<haemogoblin> i seem to spend a lot of time running apps from the terminal
<wxl> i personally find firefox a little memory happy
<wxl> but there are plugins you can get to deal with that
<wxl> haemogoblin: USE ELINKS :D
<haemogoblin> elinks?
<haemogoblin> what is that?
<wxl> i want to hear about your miniitx system btw
<haemogoblin> i'm using IRSSI at the moment
<haemogoblin> this one i'm on now?
<wxl> elinks is an awesome cli brwoser
<KM0201> isn't elinks a text browser?
<haemogoblin> ooh sounds good
<wxl> yeppers, but if you like the terminal, there you go
<haemogoblin> i'll have a look at that
<KM0201> i tried it... it's a little to minimal for me
<silverlightning> missing plugin?
<wxl> if you want minimal graphics try dillo
<haemogoblin> well ok
<KM0201> silverlightning: there you go, you don't have flash installed
<wxl> if you need all the bells and whistles and shit, do chrome
<silverlightning> I do
<silverlightning> weird
<KM0201> silverlightning: lol, if it's telling you "missing plugin"... when you go to youtube, you don't
<silverlightning> ...once more to package manager
<haemogoblin> i was looking at the old Altair/Mits systems from the late 70's and i thought how cool they looked
<KM0201> or you're using a really old version
<KM0201> silverlightning: hold on a second
<KM0201> close package manager
<silverlightning> ok
<haemogoblin> As i had a spare mini itx board sitting around
<KM0201> silverlightning: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<wxl> who has a spare mini itx board lying around? i'm moving in with you, dude
<haemogoblin> i built it into a box with a front panel with LEDS and switches
<KM0201> silverlightning: go there, choose your version of ubuntu, and download the .deb
<wxl> you built your own box?
<wxl> like the enclosure?
<KM0201> silverlightning: actually, wait
<KM0201> don't do that
<haemogoblin> No i found a case very similair to the old Altair cases
<wxl> cool
<wxl> you got pics of this thing somewhere?
<haemogoblin> i didn't want to work on metal, cutting out the holes for stuff
<haemogoblin> it would have been murder
<haemogoblin> luckily this is plastic
<silverlightning> KM0201: ? tar.gz, rpm, YUM?
<haemogoblin> it's sitting here, flashing it's LEDS as me
<haemogoblin> :P
<wxl> i got a buddy into cnc.. that would be fun.. but those mini itx boxes (the fanless ones) ROCK
<KM0201> silverlightning: hold on, i thought they had a .deb package
<KM0201> trying to figure out where it goes... download th e.tar file
<haemogoblin> one sec, i will find pics
<wxl> kewl
<silverlightning> I should be able to get latest adobe via terminal really
<haemogoblin> i had to build my own regulator for the front panel, as the 5v and 12v feed from the itx psu was to much
<silverlightning> backports are enabled in betas
<KM0201> silverlightning: well, something isn't computing for you if youve failed to install it numerous times
<KM0201> silverlightning: did you download the tar file?
<silverlightning> no
<KM0201> lol, ok
<silverlightning> not yet at least
<haemogoblin> http://bytemyvdu.wordpress.com/2011/10/01/heaven-im-in-blinkie-heaven/
<haemogoblin> Ok this isn't the latest picture
 * KM0201 remembers his teacher telling him about "leading horses to water..."
<silverlightning> yes, but you said wait
<haemogoblin> but it's a movie file showing the front panel working
<wxl> cool. can't wait to finally get my nas built. i told my mother in law to get me an amazon.com gift cert so i can start getting some of the pieces (like the enclosure) i need
<KM0201> silverlightning: well, then download it.
<wxl> i also need a new router, unfortunately
<wxl> i didn't realize i don't have gig ethernet on it :''''(
<haemogoblin> what was that terminal web browser??
<haemogoblin> i'm going to go download it
<haemogoblin> :D
<KM0201> you mean that browser that is totally unusable in 2011? ;)   elinks
<wxl> elinks
<haemogoblin> YES :D
<haemogoblin> Woohoo
<haemogoblin> hi ho hi ho...it's off to download i go
<wxl> oh i forgot about w3m
<wxl> it's a fork that's a little bit nicer
<haemogoblin> I'm alreadying using Alpine to get my email
<haemogoblin> ;)
<wxl> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/W3m
<wxl> look at that screenshot
<wxl> inline images :D
<KM0201> haemogoblin: do you keep media on your NAS? (movies, etc..) to watch from there?  if you do, you might wanna check out xbmc  it's awesome
<haemogoblin> I do and i do
<haemogoblin> :D
<wxl> haemogoblin: if you're hardcore about text, use irssi and bitlbee for im/irc
<haemogoblin> started out with it on my old Xbox some years ago
<KM0201> oh ok.
<wxl> heck i use it for twitter, identi.ca, facebook
<haemogoblin> and now got my dad using it on his AppleTV
<haemogoblin> :P
<KM0201> man, i tried irssi... i'm just not l33t enough for that... i like at least a "little bit" of a GUI..
<haemogoblin> i'm using IRSSI right now
<wxl> for irc a gui is pointless but htat's my opinion
<haemogoblin> i love the thing
<bioterror> oh you youngsters, when I started to irc, we had only ircII, EPIC and BitchX ;)
<bioterror> and ScrollZ
<haemogoblin> i have my terminal old skool green text
<mark76> Why do I get a pop up about an encrypted page when I click that link?
<KM0201> wxl: i agree.. it is... but.. i'm usualy on 3 servers and about 10-12 channels.. it's just so easy to just click on them when i see them highlight
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> yeah now add bitlbee to it and you'll never need pidgin/finch again
<wxl> bioterror: oh you're young. when i started we only had ircII :D
<wxl> mark76: i use http-everywhere in firefox
<haemogoblin> bitlbee
<wxl> sorry https
<haemogoblin> might have a look at that
<bioterror> I would rather keep im clients off from irc clients
<KM0201> that i agree w/
<wxl> KM0201: this is the joy of linux-- different strokes for different folks
<bioterror> you can use multiplexers like screen or tmux
<KM0201> wxl: absolutely...
<wxl> i luuuuv tmux
<bioterror> and run finch or centerim for IM networks
<silverlightning> really daft about flash player
<silverlightning> o
<wxl> i will admit alpine with gmail imap is annoying
<haemogoblin> Elinks is AWESOME!!
<KM0201> silverlightning: i have tried to help you... you won't listen
<wxl> :)
<wxl> play with that for a while and then try w3m haemogoblin
<haemogoblin> I've surfing my blog with it
<bioterror> wxl, I like cone more
<haemogoblin> hahaha
<haemogoblin> screen text
<wxl> cone?
<haemogoblin> green text i mean
<KM0201> haemogoblin: lol, you're a glutton for punishment
<wxl> link me bioterror
<silverlightning> KM0201: sorry, I do listen, but hesitate a bit about direct download from adobe site
<haemogoblin> w3m
<bioterror> wxl, apt-cache show cone
<KM0201> silverlightning: then i don't know what to tell you
<wxl> oh well duh
<haemogoblin> w3m?
<haemogoblin> what is that
<KM0201> another text browser
<wxl> w3m is elinks+ -- it can do inline images
<KM0201> you didn't really think linux would only have 1 text browser did you?
<silverlightning> KM0201: it's all right, I'm just trying to detect where I have messed up
<haemogoblin> Well i was struggling with the bloody icons, so i dont assume anything now!
<silverlightning> bioterror, I figured out why tv stream didn't work
<haemogoblin> Well i was struggling with the bloody icons, so i dont assume anything now!:P
<KM0201> silverlightning: my first thought, would be adding that totally unecessary medibuntu repository, but i told you that yesterday
<haemogoblin> what was that im program
<silverlightning> KM0201: might very well be it. I thought I had plugin / codeks trouble
<haemogoblin> i'll go add it now
<wxl> thanks for the tip bioterror i'll check into it
<KM0201> silverlightning: all iknow, is i don't have medibuntu, and every site you've linked me to, works just fine...
<silverlightning> KM0201: to get all the mess cleaned up, new install I suspect
<KM0201> now that i don't know, flash should be easy, you can uninstall al lthat crap you installed w/ medibuntu, then use lubuntu-restricted-extras and restricted-addons to add flash, etc
<KM0201> to your system
<KM0201> and you should be fine
<haemogoblin> KM0201: what was that im app you suggested?
<KM0201> thats all i installed, and honestly, i never run into online media i can't play, unless ever so rarely, i hit a silver light site
<KM0201> for?.. instant messaging?   Pidgin
<wxl> finch or centerim haemogoblin
<wxl> finch is better tho imho
<haemogoblin> someone suggested a text/terminal app
<KM0201> yeah, if you're wanting a true command line thing.. finch is probably what you want
<wxl> it's basically textpidgin
<wxl> i mean it IS text pidgin
<silverlightning> KM0201: this usually works here to, but not with this install
<wxl> (thus the name)
<silverlightning> I need a brake
<KM0201> silverlightning: i don't know, like i said, i can lead you to water, but i'm not gonna drown you.
<wxl> what kind, silverlightning ? disc? hydraulic?
<bioterror> is finch fixed in ubuntu now
<silverlightning> lol
<bioterror> that it wont pull all X11 packages
<silverlightning> break
<haemogoblin> just installing finch and w3m now
<haemogoblin> :D
<haemogoblin> this should be fun
<haemogoblin> :D
<haemogoblin> btw control-alt-f1 put you in terminal right?
<haemogoblin> How the heck do you exit out of it?
<wxl> ctrl-alt-f7
<KM0201> um... .f7
<KM0201> woops
<wxl> that technically is virtual terminal
<KM0201> console..
<wxl> ctrl-alt-t is terminal
<wxl> (lxterminal)
<KM0201> for some reason, lxterminal always screws up my dual screens
<KM0201> have no idea why
<KM0201> so i had to install gnome-terminal
<wxl> ew
<KM0201> it's just a terminal, i don't care
<haemogoblin> the reason i ask is because i did a really stupid thing ealeir.. i was saw the control-alt-f1 thing..Though "ooh cool" pressed it and realised i didn't know how to get out.
<haemogoblin> Had to reset the damn machine
<haemogoblin> DOH!!
<KM0201> haemogoblin: lol, if you had kept pressing (f2, f3, f4, etc.. ) you'd have gotten new consoles, till you hit 7, then you'd have been back at your desktop
<haemogoblin> right let me just try that
<haemogoblin> brb
<haemogoblin> WOOOHOO
<haemogoblin> i'm back
<KM0201> lol
<haemogoblin> well that was exciting
<haemogoblin> God i'm easily pleased
<haemogoblin> :P
<wxl> :)
<haemogoblin> maybe tomorrow i'll find a penny, who knows
<wxl> and some abc gum
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> i thought w3m showed images?
<wxl> it should
<haemogoblin> its not showing anything on google
<haemogoblin> :/
<haemogoblin> nope
<haemogoblin> just had a play and it's not showing anything
<haemogoblin> hmm
<wxl> working on it
<haemogoblin> ok
<wxl> ohhhhhh
<wxl> there's probably another w3m package compiled with image support
<wxl> my bad
<wxl> sorry i actually prefer bells and whistles and use firefox
 * wxl ain't totally cli-only
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/w3m
<wxl> see that it recommends w3m-img
<wxl> make sure you have that
<haemogoblin> one sec
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> thanks
<wxl> btw i linked this last night but did you guys see the latest xkcd? http://xkcd.com/963/
<wxl> THAT made me laugh
<wxl> should change that to /usr/share/applications :D
<KM0201> lmao
<KM0201> thats pretty funny
<wxl> right? i love xkcd
<wxl> this is a favorite that would make sense to most irssi users regardless of bitlbee experience http://www.bitlbee.org/img/comic_3.0.png
<KM0201> http://xkcd.com/958/
<wxl> hehehe
<haemogoblin> apparently people are having trouble getting w3m to work showing images
<wxl> the one on the >c neutrinos was funny
<haemogoblin> you need to install rxvt
<wxl> wow that's lame
<haemogoblin> what is rxvt?
<wxl> another terminal
<wxl> slimmed down xterm
<haemogoblin> i thought so
<bioterror> urxvt > *
<haemogoblin> ahh
<haemogoblin> i have discovered something else
<haemogoblin> virtual terminal? ctr-alt-f1
<haemogoblin> if i try w3m through there, it works
<wxl> weird
<wxl> extremely weird
<wxl> that's unexpected
<haemogoblin> so something about using the terminal through the GUI, throws it out
<haemogoblin> :S
<wxl> well at least you have a new project now :D
<haemogoblin> yeah
<haemogoblin> i just dont know how to quit w3m
<wxl> try u try ctrl-c?
<KM0201-NAS> ok, i'll try irssi
<KM0201-NAS> lol
<haemogoblin> nope
<haemogoblin> it didn't work
<haemogoblin> :D
<KM0201> if you're in more than one channel, how do you switch in irssi?
<wxl> ctrl-x KM0201 but i don't remember if that's something i set up or not
<KM0201-NAS> oh ait, i seee... alt+1,2 ,3.."
<haemogoblin> brb
<wxl> i have so tweaked my config it's not even funny
<haemogoblin> :D
<wxl> even *I* don't remember how to do it
<wxl> haemogoblin: press q
<KM0201> someone say my name here as a test
<wxl> KM0201:
<KM0201-NAS> hmm, it seems the channel #s change colors when someone says your name (which is fine)
<KM0201> KM0201
<wxl> i've tweaked it so that it offers a bell too
<KM0201> KM0201-NAS: test
<KM0201-NAS> hmm
<KM0201-NAS> now did you do that?
<KM0201-NAS> cuz i have xchat set up for an audible alert as well
<wxl>  /set bell_beeps ON
<MnM> hello, i need step-by-step guide of how to move my /home folder to another partition........... any good links (i've googled some but i can't understand them)
<wxl>  make sure HILIGHT is included in /set bell_beep_msg_level (run it once to see how it's set up)
<KM0201> KM0201-NAS: test
<KM0201> KM0201-NAS: test
<KM0201> hmm, i don't hear anything
<KM0201> or do i need to restart irssi?
<wxl> might be you doing it
<wxl> KM0201-NAS
<wxl> oh he left
<KM0201> yeah, hold on
<KM0201> was restarting irssi, to see if that was the issue
<wxl> (i ignore quits and joins.. too much bullshit)
<KM0201> hehe
<KM0201> KM0201-NAS: test
<KM0201> hmm, no didn't hear anything out of xchat
<wxl> KM0201-NAS: now?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> you know what
<wxl> that's weird
<KM0201> i just thought of why this is.
<wxl> ?
<KM0201> i'm SSH'd into my server.
<wxl> ah ha
<KM0201> if i had speakers on my server, the sound is probably local
<wxl> turn the volume up on the NAS ;D
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> eh, i'll figure that one out later
<wxl> you on lxterminal ssh'ing?
<wxl> cuz if you are open prefs and click audible bell
<wxl> might have been obvious but...... ;)
<KM0201> naa, i'm using gnome-terminal
<KM0201> and terminal bell is enabled
<KM0201> lxterminal causes unusual behavior on my desktop
<wxl> you said that
 * wxl ain't paying attention
<wxl> 'tis odd, that
<KM0201> wxl: http://imagebin.org/178677
<KM0201> it only happens on my PC (which is dual screens).. but when ever i open a terminal
<KM0201> it opens up a huge black blotch in the upper left of the left monitor
<haemogoblin> i can't seem to quit w3m from the virtual terminal
<KM0201> if i drag windows over it like you would in "paint"... they disappear.
<haemogoblin> :/
<wxl> Q haemogoblin
<KM0201> yup
<haemogoblin> just Q
<haemogoblin> not shift?
<haemogoblin> ctr-q
<wxl> no shit
<wxl> just q
<wxl> just the ltter q
<haemogoblin> lol
<haemogoblin> ok
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> nothing else
<KM0201> absolutely nothing else
<KM0201> just Q
<haemogoblin> cheers that works
<KM0201> not alt q, not shift q, not tab Q, insert q, end q, home q, page down q
<haemogoblin> is there an reason why my virtual terminal isn't filling the screen?
<KM0201> anyway, wxl did you see that screenshot of my prob?
<wxl> hahahahahha whwat about qq?
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> sorry KM0201 waiting on chrome to load
<wxl> 256mb ram does have its faults
<KM0201> it only happens on my dual screen PC.. the "single display PC".. and a laptop, it works fine
<KM0201> so the pc, i just use gnome-terminal
<KM0201> yeah th image is kinda huge
<KM0201> i thnk its 2700x1200 or something
<haemogoblin> virtual terminal is taking up only a quarter of the top left of the screen and the rest is just black
<wxl> oh and i forget that i'm running in a vm and that vm is limited to 70% processor and i have TONS of stuff on my actual desktop not tomention the os here is windows which we all know is freaking BLOATWARE
<wxl> try clear haemogoblin ?
<KM0201> lol
<haemogoblin> WinBlows
<KM0201> when are you gonna install lubuntu as a dual boot?
<wxl> work computer
<wxl> not my choice
<KM0201> meh, good point
<wxl> the vm is there so i can feel some level of sanity :D
<haemogoblin> tried it just now
<KM0201> tried what
<haemogoblin> using the clear command
<KM0201> oh yeah, it's useful
<haemogoblin> the prompt starts at the top of the screen
<haemogoblin> but say i do a DIR
<KM0201> what do you mean?
<wxl> KM0201: his tty/virtual terminal is only filling a portion of his screen
<KM0201> oh
<KM0201> i have no idea on that one
<haemogoblin> yes
<KM0201> i don't use TTY that ofte
<haemogoblin> correct
<wxl> btw KM0201 that image is weird
<wxl> i'm not much of a tty user either
<haemogoblin> oh well i'll google it
<wxl> if i'm gonna go that route i'll just not have a desktop environement
<haemogoblin> see if i can find a solution
<haemogoblin> well tbh i wouldn't mind being able to boot in to the prompt occasionally
<haemogoblin> so i can go on irssi and alpine without need of the gui
<wxl> haemogoblin: you should remember you do have others
<KM0201> wxl: yeah, like i said, i tonly happens when i open lxterminal, on my dual screen machine
<wxl> you have tty1-6
<wxl> KM0201: have you dropped that on the lxde folks?
<KM0201> wxl: naa
<wxl> you might want to
<haemogoblin> ttyl-6?
<wxl> tty 1-6
<KM0201> it's done it for as long as i've used lxde (at least 6-7mo).. it's nt a huge deal, like i said, i just use gnome-terminal.
<wxl> meaning you have more than one
<KM0201> wxl: i imagine others have had that problem. i can't imagine i'm the only one
<wxl> try ctrl-alt-f1,2,3,4,5,6
<haemogoblin> ooh
<wxl> yeah well i think for lubuntu to really do its job well it should have shit like that figured out
<KM0201> wxl: well, it doesn't do it on my other PC, or on my laptop.
<KM0201> so... i can only assume it's something to do w/ my dual screens
<wxl> with dual monitors tho?
<wxl> yeah see that's what i'm saying
<wxl> and i will tell you dual monitor setups are pretty common place among the linux users i know
<KM0201> yeahm they are
<wxl> is there something like gnome-system-monitor we could be using to watch memory usage?
<haemogoblin> i wish there was a way to throttle back this system fan
<haemogoblin> it's giving me a headache
<KM0201> wxl: task manager... menu/system tools
<KM0201> there's also a panel applet.
<wxl> haemogoblin: probably is but not necessarily without detrimental circumstances
<haemogoblin> yeah
<wxl> there's a panel applet for memory?
<KM0201> yes.
<wxl> i found the one for cpu
<haemogoblin> i've ordered a new silent fan
<haemogoblin> hoping it will fix it
<haemogoblin> I have to mini itx boards
<haemogoblin> Epia m10000
<bioterror> wxl, free -m
<wxl> yeah there's all that
<wxl> i was hoping for something visual
<haemogoblin> and the MSI fuzzy thats inside this machine
<wxl> like the cpu panel applet
<wxl> what's the name of the memory applet?
<bioterror> wxl, take LSD and say free -m in terminal :D
<KM0201> hmm, ther was one, i guess its gone now
<KM0201> i remember it specifically
<bioterror> htop shows nice bars and what ever you want
<bioterror> but it just doesnt tell you the "truth"
<wxl> htop yeah
<wxl> forgot about that
<wxl> but what do you mean about the truth?
<wxl> doesn't show root processes?
<bioterror> compare it to free -m, and you will see
<haemogoblin> i'm i better doing a search for ttyl or virtual terminal if i'm looking for a fix for the screen size issue?
<wxl> tty or "virtual terminal"
<haemogoblin> thanks
<haemogoblin> :D
<bioterror> what screen size issues?
<wxl> bioterror: after playing with w3m his tty only filled up a fraction of the screen
<bioterror> oh well, w3m is horrible if you compare it to elinks
<wxl> oh?
<wxl> i thought it was just elinks with extra shit
<haemogoblin> bioterror: in virtual terminal
<haemogoblin> the text of the terminal only uses about a quarter of the entire screen
<haemogoblin> it's like having a console window open in the GUI and having the space to the right and bottom just empty
<haemogoblin> i dont know if it's meant to look like that
<haemogoblin> i would have thought a full screen terminal would take up, the fullscreen :/
<haemogoblin> so i'm doing a search
<KM0201> bioterror: do you know of an app that will view pictures on a UPNP server?
<bioterror> xbmc for example?
<KM0201> well, xbmc is a bit overkill for just pics
<wxl> can't scrot take a screenshot of your tty session?
<bioterror> isnt upnp overkill for pics ;)
<bioterror> wxl, no it cannot
<bioterror> scrot is a x11 program
<KM0201> well, thats a good point
<wxl> aw that's a bummer
<bioterror> you can use snapscreenshot
<KM0201> snapscreenshot?
<bioterror> yes
<KM0201> not in the repos.
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/snap.png from my desktop computer
<KM0201> hmm, i dont' think thats gonna do what i want
<KM0201> basically (similar to rhythmbox)... i want to enable a service, open up some graphics app, and it detect the share.
<bioterror> use samba and what ever you want?
<bioterror> or nfs
<KM0201> yeah, i think samba is gonna be the only solution
<haemogoblin> brb
<KM0201> back in a bit folks, later
<haemogoblin> hey
<haemogoblin> back
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> anyone know how to disable overscan?
<haemogoblin> my desktop has suddenly started stretching itself :/
<haemogoblin> so the taskbar vanishes off screen
<haemogoblin> anyone around?
<wxl> here but i can't help you with that problem aforementioned
<wxl> neither of them to be frank
<haemogoblin> what the stretched screen?
<haemogoblin> it's weird
<haemogoblin> i rebooted
<haemogoblin> and not the left side of the screen is off screen
<haemogoblin> it's there when i boot in to the gui, but then the screen flickers
<haemogoblin> and suddenly it all shifts
<bioterror> laptop or desktop computer?
<haemogoblin> desktop
<haemogoblin> i dont know if i've installed something
<haemogoblin> but i'm really worried now
<haemogoblin> i dont want to reinstall
<bioterror> make a xorg.conf with forced resolution?
<haemogoblin> i've had to reposition the taskbar down the right of the screen just to i can get to the menu's
<haemogoblin> if i put it along the bottom it goes off screen
<haemogoblin> So all i have is the clock ect
<bioterror> it's 1am and I made today ~12h workday
<bioterror> so I dont have much patience to guide
<haemogoblin> oh well reinstall i guess
<haemogoblin> :(
<bioterror> stop lxdm
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<bioterror> sudo mv org.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> and add
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Screen_resolution_is_wrong.2C_no_matter_what_I_do.21.21
<bioterror> there's some information
<bioterror> so much for the help
<haemogoblin> i fixed it
<haemogoblin> i reinstalled xorg
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> thanks for the help tho
<haemogoblin> just wanted to come on and thank you, now i'm of to bed
<haemogoblin> laters
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> I reinstalled lubuntu
<silverlightning> made a mess of packages
<silverlightning> but now I have no sound
<silverlightning> I have checked Alsamixer
<silverlightning> all parameters are on full
<bioterror> and nothing is muted?
<silverlightning> several of them are MM and a few 00
<silverlightning> I cannot change the setting
<silverlightning> I have tried highlighting and press tab or enter
<silverlightning> I always have so daft problems
<silverlightning> everything is checked, stuff is on
<bioterror> M changes them muted or not-muted
<silverlightning> I have beep when bios boot
<silverlightning> aha
<wxl> beep != sound
<bioterror> meep meep
<bioterror> remember to alsactl -f save, when you have it fixed
<bioterror> with SUDO POWERS!
<silverlightning> thanks
<silverlightning> !!
<silverlightning> ; )
<silverlightning> working
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> anyone clever with terminal and apt-get?
<wxl> shhh the baby's sleeping
#lubuntu 2011-10-13
<czz> launch party time? :)
<KM0201> czz: i dont think lubuntu 11.10 will be out for at least a few days.. maybe i'm wrong, ive not even saw a release candidate posted
<czz> KM0201, It should be out tomorrow....
<Unit193> Should be out the 13th at some point
<Unit193> If you want a party, #ubuntu-release-party
<KM0201> oh i thought phillw said the other day it would probably be like the 15th or so..
<KM0201> it's not uncommon for xubuntu to be a few days late, so i just figured lubuntu would run the same course
<Unit193> It's all on the Ubuntu build system though
<czz> Any devs in here? :)
<Unit193> He's been idle for a few days
<mannish> will Lubuntu also be released today? or will it take more days?
<bioterror> october 13th
<mannish> today :)
<jono> hey all
<jono> is there any core devs here?
<jono> we need someone to sign off on the release ISO for 11.10
<Unit193> Only one I know has a few days idle time
<karol_> you can write on launchpad
<bioterror> gilir usually comes when it's ~20:00 his local time
<Unit193> About 13 here :P
<rghvdberg> hi
<rghvdberg> just trying out lubuntu (11.10)
<rghvdberg> question: how-to enable ALT-F2 -> 'Run' dialog ?
<ahma> When comes the official 11.10?
<Unit193> Sometime today (the 13th)
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb hyperair
 * hyperair meows
<IAmNotThatGuy> So, Whats up in Malaysia for the release?
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: also you saw pcman recently? ?
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: nah, i didn't.
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: and i'm in singapore.
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: my birthday is upcoming, so i'll be heading back home to malaysia though
 * IAmNotThatGuy has some memory loss /ignore that
<hyperair> lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am planning to work on lxde environment in a month. My course for the development is kinda over
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: date?
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: 15th
<IAmNotThatGuy> Great
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: you are working on Banshee related bugs these days?
<hyperair> IAmNotThatGuy: yes and no.
 * IAmNotThatGuy is confused now
<hyperair> lol
<XLubuntu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release is this official, the "Beta" has been removed
<JohnDoe_71Rus> XLubuntu: http://thisisthefinalcountdown.com/#ubuntu this say 5 hours
<IAmNotThatGuy> XLubuntu: The links to which they are pointing might be wrong. It will always be better to downlaod once the announcement is made.
<IAmNotThatGuy> I mean the download repos
<XLubuntu> lol, i've been waiting for whole long day !!!!:(
<IAmNotThatGuy> Please wait until we get an official announcement =)
<XLubuntu> its already night here :)
<ahma> Lubuntu.net seems to be down?
<IAmNotThatGuy> XLubuntu: I Understand. But patience will always be a good option
<mark76> Where does PCManFM store its desktop preferences?
<ahma> Or is it just my weak 384kb mobile internet?
<mark76> Found em
<nicocool84> lubuntu.net has been down for a while, hasn't it ?
<XLubuntu> nicocool84: lubuntu.net is working here :|
<nicocool84> xlubuntu: oh you're right, it just is extremely slow
<KM0201> allt he *buntus are gonna be slow the next few days, w/ heavy, heavy traffic looking for the new ISO's.
<KM0201> happens every release
<bioterror> use the torment
<KM0201> yup.
<bioterror> unless it's full of hit n run type of users
<KM0201> i usually try to seed it for about 4-5 days.
<bioterror> I try to see above ratio of 50 :D
<bioterror> seed
<KM0201> before i go to bed, i set the torrent to seed at full speed, then if i'm on the PC, i seed around 10-15k, otherwise, it just thrashes my connection
<bioterror> I dont have any better use for the bw
<bioterror> it can be throttled to use 400 out of 500kb/s
<bioterror> and ssh wont be laggy
<silverlightning> hi
<KM0201> true
<dr-lee> hi
<tzhuang> hey guys
<tzhuang> is 11.10 out yet?
<silverlightning> yes I think it should be out today
<lxku> its already out for 30 minutes :D
<dr-lee> the questions is: is lubuntu 11.10 allready out ;)
<silverlightning> I am in mondays version of lubuntu
<silverlightning> perhaps it was tuesdays
<lxku> yes, it is out
<silverlightning> I suspect bugs to be found still, but updates usually fixes it
<tzhuang> ah its out!
<tzhuang> where can i get it = =
<tzhuang> google isn't helping me =(
<amjjawad> get lubuntu isn't updated yet
<dr-lee> lubuntu 11.10 distribution release is out ?
<amjjawad> i'm not sure :(
<tzhuang> hmmm lxku said it's been out for 30 minutes
<tzhuang> but he left D:
<tzhuang> qq
<tzhuang> anyone else here have a clue?
<amjjawad> Ubuntu is out
<dr-lee> i wasnt sure he was talking about lubuntu....thought he was talking about ubuntu
<amjjawad> check their website
<dr-lee> i know...thanks
<amjjawad> Lubuntu still I guess
<amjjawad> I'm refreshing the pages every few mins :D
<amjjawad> Please guys ... if you download Lubuntu, use torrent and keep seeding
<amjjawad> :)
<dr-lee> i will do it tonight
<amjjawad> GOOD :D
<dr-lee> or i will get it iwth unetbootin usb install
<amjjawad> Julien didn't make the annoucement yet
<amjjawad> I prefer torrent
<dr-lee> i am not using ptopical discs anymore
<dr-lee> i like torrent for linux iso downloads too
<amjjawad> USB is faster
<amjjawad> and I came to know that when booting from USB, the problem with the live session is not there
<dr-lee> i ve heardt that torrent download is secure becauase there is a corrupted file check with torrent
<amjjawad> I mean when u hit try lubuntu, it works ONLY from LiveUSB
<dr-lee> so no further checksum checking needed
<dr-lee> you cant burn it ?
<amjjawad> Yes, I heard that too. I mean read it. However, checking md5sum shouldn't take more than 1min
<amjjawad> LiveUSB = use UNetbootin :)
<dr-lee> yeah
<amjjawad> I can't wait :D
<dr-lee> but checkin mD5 is only a good idea when you do veryfaying the ckescum file first
<amjjawad> better safe than sorry
<dr-lee> you need to ferify the authenciuty of the checksum file
<dr-lee> yeah
<amjjawad> I always advise to check it first
<silverlightning> always nice to have it verified
<dr-lee> there was an attack on kernel.org !!!
<amjjawad> yes, always nice indeed
<dr-lee> you ve heardt about that ?
<amjjawad> really? from who?
<dr-lee> i guess from cia
<amjjawad> what?
<silverlightning> if it doesn't come out right, you at least have an inkling about weird troubles
<amjjawad> why is that?
<dr-lee> yes
<dr-lee> they hacked kernel.org
<dr-lee> but no problomo
<dr-lee> thanks to git everything is decentralized :)
<amjjawad> idk really
<dr-lee> fucking lamers -  fuck you all ;)
<dr-lee> even i am on linux i am very concerned about security
<amjjawad> let's keep the f word out :)
<dr-lee> sorry
<amjjawad> it's ok
<amjjawad> well, why to worry?
<dr-lee> but you are right
<dr-lee> dont worry
<amjjawad> if u know what u r doing, don't be worry
<amjjawad> I mean download from terminal or synaptic
<amjjawad> don't go to weird websites, etc
<dr-lee> as i said, thanks git everything is so decentralized that no cia and no other secret service can attack the linux and opensource world
<amjjawad> hahahahaha
<dr-lee> ;)
<amjjawad> if they want to attack, they will ;)
<amjjawad> if u r in the safe side, don't worry
<dr-lee> then they have to change all downloaded git repros
<dr-lee> many thousands to millions git pulls
<dr-lee> and then they have to hack it
<amjjawad> COME ON Julien ... can't wait :D
<dr-lee> hehehe
<amjjawad> don't worry about hacking :D
<dr-lee> i am allways a lil paranoid
<amjjawad> hahahahah
<amjjawad> not more than me ;)
<amjjawad> but I don't pay attention to these stuff
<dr-lee> like any other serious linux guy ;)
<amjjawad> Like any other serious "windows" guy :P
<dr-lee> no, the windows guys arent concerned
<dr-lee> like sony user lol
<amjjawad> hahahaha
<dr-lee> sony was attacked yesterday again hahahaha
<amjjawad> ops
<dr-lee> yep
<amjjawad> well, I'm a poor guy with two old PCs :P
<dr-lee> i am using old pcs too
<amjjawad> how old?
<dr-lee> q9950 ....intel quad 4 x 3 ghz and 12 mb cache...maybe 4 years old
<dr-lee> and a 4 years old dual core intel laptop
<amjjawad> I'm having P4 with 512RAM and 2G RAM the othre one
<amjjawad> mine r 6 years I guess
<dr-lee> no problem.....
<dr-lee> :)
<amjjawad> but really who cares? with Linux, I find it fast :D
<amjjawad> we have a loptop here, HP core i5 with Win7
<amjjawad> IT IS SO SLOW ... :/
<ahma> Newest lubuntu not out yet?
<amjjawad> If it's mine, I would format and install Linux
<amjjawad> ahma, let me check :)
<dr-lee> ;)
<dr-lee> have to clean my rooms
<dr-lee> c u in 2 hours ;)
<amjjawad> ok
<amjjawad> cya
<ahma> Im now loading ubuntu via torrent, cant find lubuntu yet
<amjjawad> yep, I guess it's not there yet
<ahma> Im going to do clean install from cd to newer and to old laptop so I download both
<amjjawad> just make sure to use torrent as much as u can
<amjjawad> keep seeding :D
<amjjawad> looks like the website is down or am I the only one?
<ahma> I kinda hit and run because I do a clean install to that old laptop wich is downloading too
<czz> lubuntu site is crawling
<amjjawad> it's down I guess
<amjjawad> I'm checking now again
<silverlightning> anyone in the oneric?
<silverlightning> I was suspecting a few updates yesterday and last night
<silverlightning> I have none in update manager?
<czz> not seeing 11.10 on the site
<silverlightning> should I worry about it?
<silverlightning> it should be launched
<czz> They give a date, but never a time. :)
<silverlightning> I have the isobuild from a few days ago
<silverlightning> like moday or tuesday
<silverlightning> true
<silverlightning> I am very happy with 11.10
<ahma> Ubuntu is out, lubuntu not yet
<silverlightning> it has all the tiny stuff I missed in 04 lol
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> I hope the last daily builds will update nicely
<silverlightning> I haven't had it confirmed by the experts yet
<silverlightning> even on newer systems lubuntu has a few advantages
<silverlightning> depending on hardware
<amjjawad> I'm out too ... CYA all :)
<czz> i should download ubuntu via torrent to help seed :_
<czz> my new connection can def. handle it
<wxl> wow looks like i misssed the visit from the tin foil hat club
<czz> ?
<wxl> 13:Oct:11|06:51 < dr-lee:#lubuntu> there was an attack on kernel.org !!!
<wxl> 13:Oct:11|06:51 < amjjawad:#lubuntu> yes, always nice indeed
<wxl> 13:Oct:11|06:51 < dr-lee:#lubuntu> you ve heardt about that ?
<wxl> 13:Oct:11|06:51 < amjjawad:#lubuntu> really? from who?
<wxl> 13:Oct:11|06:51 < dr-lee:#lubuntu> i guess from cia
<wxl> the man is after our kernels.
<dr-lee> hehehe
<wxl> :)
<dr-lee> its not a secret
<dr-lee> some one tried to hack kernel.org
<wxl> THAT i believe
<dr-lee> and the only institution that would do such thing is the cia
<dr-lee> or another secret service
<dr-lee> look, the united states of america do have access to all closed soft and hardware
<dr-lee> that was invented or produced in the united states
<dr-lee> this is us law
<dr-lee> the only systems they dont have access to is linux based systems
<dr-lee> so, it is quite important for the united states to have military, politcal, finacial and technical control - thats the only way they think they can defend their freedom
<dr-lee> so, they had to hack the linux kernel, which they couldnt because its not stored or controlled by one central instance
<dr-lee> i am quite stupid, but i really cant imagine why any one else would try to hack the linux kernel
<dr-lee> @wxl yes, i really would like to wrap myself in gold foil and wear a gold foil hat....just to get some protection against eletronic waves (electro smog) and radiation from space (neutrinos)
<meetingology> dr-lee: Error: "wxl" is not a valid command.
<dr-lee> hehehe
<dr-lee> i am quite astonished that wxl knew i would like to weak tin foil hats hehehehe
<dr-lee> wear
<wxl> lubuntu.net is down?
<IAmNotThatGuy> wxl, slow. Yes
<IAmNotThatGuy> phillw, Ping Gilir
<wxl> maybe there's somewhere else i can fnid a hq lubuntu logo, IAmNotThatGuy ?
<KM0201> google images?
<wxl> bah ok
<wxl> pulls up a bunch of shitty ubuntu crap
<KM0201> hmm
<wxl> at least if i look for large
<IAmNotThatGuy> You wont be finding the best. I forgot the developer's name
<IAmNotThatGuy> Lemme find him
<wxl> largest i find is 300x300 :/
<wxl> i wanna lubuntu sticker
<KM0201> hmm
<wxl> like http://www.unixstickers.com/kubuntu_linux_os_sticker
<wxl> oh there is one now
<KM0201> hmm, i don't know if there's Lubuntu ones available yet
<wxl> nevermind :D
<KM0201> link?
<wxl> http://www.unixstickers.com/lubuntu_linux_sticker?filter_name=lubuntu
<wxl> it's on a mac, too!
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> i'm intent on making an lubuntu-on-apple sticker
<KM0201> I've been thinking of putting one of these on my NAS...  http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/stickers/5b43/
<KM0201> i like that "Linux Inside" one
<wxl> so we does lubuntu use plymouth instead of lxdm for a session manager? make it consistent with ubuntu?
<wxl> heh, yep
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> plymouth = plymouth, LXDM = desktop manager
<wxl> oops
<wxl> sorry autopilot there
<wxl> lxsession
<KM0201> has the lubuntu 11.10 final ISO been uploaded yet?
<bioterror> http://fi.releases.ubuntu.com/ doesnt look good
<czz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/11.10
<bioterror> cdimage.ubuntu.com is really jammed
<bioterror> I bet Lonestar has something to do with that
<KM0201> i'm trying to find a Lubuntu image
<KM0201> none of those links have lubuntu
<KM0201> oh, i found it now.
<KM0201> dang, no peers on the i386 torrent
<Kutakizukari> I just upgraded from lubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 and now the WIFI BCM4318 to connect to the internet is not working. I only have a Verizon Hotspot to connect to the internet with but I have Win7 that can get files. How do I get the Wifi working again on Compaq presario V2000?
<KM0201> 4318... did that use B43 or STA? (i'm trying to look now, but.. ubuntu's sites are crawling)
<Kutakizukari> B43
<KM0201> http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<KM0201> download that
<KM0201> http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<KM0201> and that
<KM0201> after you download them, put them in your home folder on Ubuntu (i'm assuming you're on 7 right now.
<KM0201> once those files are in your home folder
<KM0201> run these 3 commands in a terminal individually....
<KM0201> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<KM0201> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<KM0201> sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<KM0201> (might be easiest to copy those to a text file, as you're bound to screw up if yout ry typing them)
<KM0201> once that is done... go to additional drivers under menu/system tools, and activate the b43 driver, then restart
<KM0201> and you should have wireless
<Kutakizukari> KM0201: Will try, thank you for the help!
<KM0201> no problem.... couple key things.
<KM0201> 1... make sure those two files that you downloaded
<KM0201> are in your home folder (unless you know how to CD w/ the terminal, etc.. i wrote that lie you were  a newb)
<KM0201> it's pretty easy to do though
<czz> dling 11.10 :)
<czz> Need to backup before
<Kutakizukari> KM0201: And we have WIFI, again thank you for the help!
<Kutakizukari> Lubuntu Rules!!!! lol
<KM0201> Kutakizukari: no problem
<JohnDoe_71Rus> czz: wait some weeks :)
<KM0201> i love lubuntu
<Kutakizukari> KM0201: Yeah running it on a Compaq Presario V2000, much faster than any other OS I have tried on it.
<KM0201> yeah, on something that old, i imagine so.
<gilir> if people have difficulties to download the ISOs, there is a mirror available in France : http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/11.10/
<bioterror> gilir, congratulations for a few years hard work ;)
<bioterror> gilir, now it really happened
<KM0201> a few years huh?
<KM0201> didn't think lubuntu had been around quite that long
<gilir> bioterror, it's a success for everyone in the team :)
<KM0201> gilir: were yout he one who started lubuntu?.. if so, out of curiosity, what prompted you to do it?
<gilir> KM0201, not started, but I was involved early
<gilir> KM0201, and my main goal was to have an OS for my eeePC 701 :)
<KM0201> i see
<jorgechp> Hi, is lubuntu 11.10 relased yet?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> the ubuntu sites are just really really slow right now due to traffic
<KM0201> use the torrents
<Unit193> And seed for others
<KM0201> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    --- that's the 32bit torrent if you want it
<KM0201> well yeah, that should go w/o saying
<jorgechp> Unit193:  of course ;)
<jorgechp> KM0201: ok, thanks
<adam61> hi, wondering if anyone knows why i can't get sound from my browsers.. thanks
<adam61> no sound from either chrome or firefox.. mp3s work fine
<bioterror> can you get sound from media player for example?
<adam61> hi bioterror, yes that's fine, it's just my browsers
<bioterror> I really really cannot figure it out
<adam61> that's ok, thanks anyways
<czz> adam61, what browser?
<adam61> hi czz, firefox and chrome
<adam61> neither has any sound
<czz> adam61, You have the latest flash installed?
<KM0201> sudo service vsftpd stop
<adam61> yes, i have tried installing every version of flash i could find
<KM0201> lol, woops
<czz> adam61, What version do you have installed now?
<haemogoblin> evening
<haemogoblin> KM0201: Hows it going mate
<KM0201> haemogoblin: just about done upgrading my server to 11.10
<adam61> czz, i haven't tried anything for a few months now, can't remember where to go to check that
<KM0201> i'll probably do my desktop tonight
<haemogoblin> Cool
<KM0201> well, i didn't really upgrade, i clean installed
<haemogoblin> My new fan arrived today, just installed it and the machine is SOO much quieter
<KM0201> but.. its just about done
<haemogoblin> Before it was headache inducing :P
<czz> adam61, http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<czz> scroll to the bottom and in the gray box you'll see your version installed.
<adam61> k thanks
<bioterror> adam61, does your browsers play mp3's for example?
<bioterror> or is it just flash?
<adam61> no there's no sound at all from the browsers
<bioterror> that's just really weird :)
<KM0201> hmm do you have pavucontrol installed?
<KM0201> if so.. start a nice, long youtube video, and open pavucontrol, and see if by chance your browsers volume si all the way down
<adam61> czz, this is the version it says i have 11,0,1,152
<adam61> bioterror, ya it's frustrating being without sound for months lol
<czz> have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling?
<adam61> czz, ya i tried that soo many times, with all my flash installers and also browsers, i tried chomium, everything
<adam61> i gave up and haven't tried anything now for about four months
<adam61> i'm pretty much a novice with linux though
<adam61> is there a way to set your sound mixer to play certain applications and not others? how would i locate this
<czz> KM0201, Anyone on that torrent?
<KM0201> not at the moment, i'm upgrading my server, soon as i get it up,i'll start seeding again
<adam61> czz, do u know if i'm on the best channel to ask about this? is there a better one, like should i try #ubuntu, or a beginner one?
<czz> adam61, try #ubuntu
<adam61> ok thanks i'll give it a try
<KM0201> it sounds like a settings issue somewhere, because sound is working other thant he browsers
<KM0201> thats why i suggested pavucontrol
<bioterror> adam61, everything is in alsamixer maxed out and unmuted?
<haemogoblin> my update manager is telling me ubuntu 11.10 is availible..
<haemogoblin> but i'm using lubuntu
<haemogoblin> :/
<KM0201> well, it always does that i think
<haemogoblin> Will it tell me when there is a lubuntu update?
<KM0201> honestly, i dunno
<haemogoblin> lol
<KM0201> i don't ever upgrade, always clean install
<KM0201> lol
<haemogoblin> thats just ODD
<KM0201> eh, i got screwed by an MS upgrade a long, long, long time ago.
<haemogoblin> install Lubuntu but update to ubuntu!
<KM0201> since then, i just always clean install an OS (even though ubuntu will probably be upgraded just fine)
<KM0201> well, no its really not odd, because lubuntu, uses ubuntu repositories
<KM0201> , etc.
<KM0201> so it sees an upgrade now.
<bkerensa> someone should show me some screenshots of lubuntu 11.10 when they get a chance
<bkerensa> I wanna see it
<bkerensa> :D
<adam61> bioterror, sorry didn't see your post till now; everything in alsamixer is unmuted and maxed except the mic.
<haemogoblin> Yes but if i did the upgrade
<haemogoblin> would i be booting in to ubuntu or lubuntu after the upgrade?
<haemogoblin> got me a bit confuzzled
<adam61> KM0201, what is pavucontrol? should i do sudo service vsftpd stop?
<KM0201> adam61: no, that was an accident on my part (vsftpd)... i should have been typing in a shell for my server
<Kurdistan> congrats the lubuntu team for there release.
<KM0201> pavucontrol, is a volume adjuster for pulse audio... i've generally found when i'm having weird sound behaviors, i can track it down using it.
<adam61> oh ok haa
<Kurdistan> pavucontrol is for controlling pulseuadio
<KM0201> right
<adam61> pulseaudio isn't in Lubuntu though is it? i thought they did away with that
<KM0201> (i'm of course assuming he has pulse audio installed)
<KM0201> adam61: i always install it.
<haemogoblin> i did notice in lubuntu there's no real audio control panel
<Kurdistan> I am pulseaudio fan also.
<KM0201> not totally necessary of course, but.. my laptop always acts weird using alsa.. once i install/configure pulse audio, it works flawlessly
<Kurdistan> if you ever use external mic with only alsa, without pulseaudio it is difficult to get it work.
<adam61> i had big problems with conflicts between pulseaudio and my tascam interface, so that's a major reason i'm using Lubuntu, is because it's default doesn't use pulseaudio, or so i understand it
<KM0201> Kurdistan: yup
<adam61> ya i need alsa
<Kurdistan> KM0201: remember that pulseaudio is like frontend for alsa
<KM0201> eh.. .i'm not so sure about that, but.. ok.
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> issue 1 w/ server..lol
<KM0201> well, hold on, might have been a repository issue.
<KM0201> hmm, firefly isn't in ubuntu server edition
<adam61> anyone have any ideas about why i can't get sound from my browsers?
<Kurdistan> adam61: you have pcm disabled
<silverlightning> what kind of skype should  I get
<silverlightning> ?
<Kurdistan> or on zero
<Kurdistan> adam61: open terminal. copy/paste: alsamixer
<Kurdistan> you will see pcm
<Kurdistan> put it on the highest
<adam61> Kurdistan, hi thanks, i'll try that
<KM0201> who on earth renamed mt-daapd   to forked-daapd   lol
<silverlightning> is skype still used?
<Kurdistan> adam61: you can install gnome alsa mixer.
<Kurdistan> it is gui for alsamixer
<Kurdistan> easier
<silverlightning> I used to have this tiny app for skype
<KM0201> silverlightning: why wouldn't it be?
<Kurdistan> silverlightning: yeah skype works.
<silverlightning> all I find in package manager is a pidgin plugin, that requires skype app to run
<adam61> Kurdistan, it says pcm was at 100 already
<haemogoblin> Hey guys, what package to i need to install to get java working?
<Kurdistan> silverlightning: only install skype.
<Kurdistan> adam61 still does not work?
<silverlightning> haemogoblin: I think it comes with the two restricted packages in manager
<Kurdistan> is it flash that do not work?
<adam61> it was already set at 100, so i didn't change anything and it still doesn't work
<silverlightning> Kurdistan: you did it from the Skype homepage+
<Kurdistan> adam61: do you have hdmi?
<haemogoblin> do you happen to know the name of them?
<Kurdistan> silverlightning: I do not use lubuntu/ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> but there should be in the repos if you activate
<haemogoblin> i'm installing openjdk atm
<adam61> Kurdistan, it's more than flash, it's everything associated with the browsers. i don't think i have hdmi - i don't see it in alsamixer
<silverlightning> I think I have repos activated for restricted and third party software even
<silverlightning> haemogoblin: I search for #lubuntu#, and they are easily found then
<silverlightning> well, lubuntu not the ##
<Kurdistan> adam61: lspci | grep -i audio
<haemogoblin> thanks
<haemogoblin> i forgot to enable restricted sources
<haemogoblin> DOH!
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> a classic
<adam61> Kurdistan: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Kurdistan> adam61: yes you have hdmi
<adam61> k is that good?
<Kurdistan> adam61: :P joking. you have exactly same spec like me.
<adam61> cool
<adam61> do you have an idea as to what my issue is?
<Kurdistan> adam61: did it work before you installed pulseaudio?
<haemogoblin> silverlightning: i can't seem to see restricted repo's
<haemogoblin> :/
<Kurdistan> adam61: I have never had any sound problem with linux in my 2 years if it
<haemogoblin> oh wait..think i might have cracked it :D
<adam61> Kurdistan: i don't believe that i did intall pulseaudio; i think i did have sound at one point almost a year ago when i first got linux, but it caused crashes etc then just stopped working
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/178858
<adam61> Kurdistan: thanks for your help, this is taking up waaaaaaay too much time and is way too frustrating for me to handle. i'm gonna go drink.
<adam61> thanks again
<silverlightning> haemogoblin: oh good, I found them straight away,
<Kurdistan> adam61: test install pulseaudio.
<Kurdistan> adam61: pavucontrol
<silverlightning> haemogoblin: there are only two restricted packages in synaptic, and it is the best way to add all this stuff
<silverlightning> medibuntu mess stuff up
<silverlightning> I learned it the hard way
<haemogoblin> Is there any quick way of finding out the cpu temp?
<haemogoblin> i just installed a new fan and was wondering what temperature the machines running at
<silverlightning> haemogoblin: system profiler and benchmark
<haemogoblin> cheers mate!
<silverlightning> sensors are usually detected
<wxl> there's a temp panel app haemogoblin
<haemogoblin> nothing is appreaing in the sensor section :S
<silverlightning> yes I have had that happen to me too
<silverlightning> mostly on old computers
<haemogoblin> This is a mini itx board
<silverlightning> it does appear sometimes thought, a bit odd really
<haemogoblin> it could just be the new fan i bought
<silverlightning> new laptops usually have several sensors detected
<haemogoblin> :S
<silverlightning> it might be a driver thing
<haemogoblin> temperature plugin comes up with NA
<haemogoblin> so i'm guessing it's just a glitch
<haemogoblin> silverlightning: Hey thanks, adding those restricted addon's did it
<haemogoblin> not the temp...
<haemogoblin> but got java running
<haemogoblin> :D
<haemogoblin> Now i can minecraft!! woohoo!
<wxl> oh gawd
<wxl> so'k, i couldn't live without ltris
<silverlightning> haemogoblin: keep check the temp sensors in system profiler now and then still
<silverlightning> haemogoblin: it does kick in after a while, might be drivers or something that doesn't probe correctly
<haemogoblin> I'll keep an eye on it
<silverlightning> are you in oneric?
<silverlightning> any skype at all in package manager?
<silverlightning> anyone clever with apt-get in package manager?
<KM0201> silverlightening amazes me
<KM0201> he won't download a package from skype.com  but he uses some jacked up repository like medibuntu w/o question...lol
<wxl> hahahha
<wxl> holy hell i'm so thankful we use ubuntu for our server
<wxl> cuz this piece of malware my co-worker has is a doozy
<wxl> (windows of course)
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> it's actually an amalgamation of viruses, rootkits, trojans, etc. etc. etc.
<wxl> and naturally it's hacked the HELL out of the registry
<wxl> i HATE the registry
<wxl> worst configuration system idea EVER
<KM0201> mant his is irritating me
<silverlightning> hi
<wxl> KM0201: off topic conversations? :D
<silverlightning> are you in lubuntu KM0201?
<KM0201> wxl: lol, no.. i'm trying to get rhythmbox to see my mediatomb share, and it's just not co-operating.. trust me, my ignore button works well... (i use it at work all the time).. off topic doesn't bother me
<KM0201> silverlightning: yes, of course
<silverlightning> I am looking for skype in package manager, and only find plugins that need skype to be relevant
<KM0201> silverlightning: you won't find it
<wxl> heh
<silverlightning> oh
<silverlightning> it might be added?
<KM0201> no, i twont
<wxl> heck no
<wxl> it's the most non-free thing ever
<wxl> it's like anti-free
<KM0201> those are just old packages most likely
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<silverlightning> I don't care much, just need it
<KM0201> silverlightning: if you want skype, download the deb from skype.com
<silverlightning> anyone good with compiling
<wxl> tho i disagree with their suggestions and recommend jitsi as a general voip option
<KM0201> what do you need to compile?
<silverlightning> I know of a package for debian based puppy linux
<KM0201> a package for what?
<wxl> then it's likely a deb
<wxl> in which case you just run dpkg on it
<KM0201> silverlightning: you have an amazing ability to ask a question, that doesn't make any sense... if you want skype, go to skype.com, and download th e.deb file.. why on earth would you try using a package for puppy?  they have ubuntu packages on their site
<silverlightning> good
<wxl> here's how to install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_downloaded_packages
<KM0201> it's almost as easy as an .exe
<wxl> hah
<silverlightning> it's just I noticed this puppy where ubuntu repositories can be activated and packages downloaded
<wxl> and most likely with less viruses ;)
 * KM0201 sighs
<wxl> KM0201: breathe in
<wxl> KM0201: breathe out
 * silverlightning looks sharply at KM0201
<wxl> let's break it down, silverlightning
<wxl> 1. go to that first link
<wxl> 2. follow the instructions
<wxl> 3. if it's not obvious how to install, use the second link
<wxl> 4. use skype
<wxl> 5. love you, bye
<KM0201> silverlightning: i'm just trying to grasp this... skype.com has ubuntu packages, yet you're asking how to download a puppy package, and use it on ubuntu.
<silverlightning> you just said that, ok ok
<wxl> KM0201: btw no experience with mediatomb but have you confirmed that upnp is working?
<wxl> i.e. can the box connect to another upnp share
<KM0201> wxl: affirmative, i can play my music through xbmc via mediatomb.
<wxl> and can another box connect to the mediatomb
<wxl> ?
<silverlightning> skype turns up in software center
<wxl> ah, it's rhythmbox
<KM0201> yeah, its a rhythmbox issue
<silverlightning> but that is Ubuntu
<wxl> just follow the instructions, dude
 * phillw asks what the above has to do with lubuntu support? 
<KM0201> what?
<wxl> phillw: silverlightning wants skype to work in lubuntu
<KM0201> wxl: i figure if he wanted details, he would have asked.
<wxl> well that and we gave it all to him
<KM0201> i'm talking about phillw
<phillw> wxl: if you want skype, you use the standard repo for it?
<wxl> oh heh
<wxl> phillw: i don't, and it's not in the standard repos, but there are instructions on how to acquire it which were given to the person asking
<phillw> if you do not, then no one on support can elp you, as you have non-standard install.
<KM0201> honestly, i don't think anyone can support him anyway
<phillw> wxl: and then the user comes back in asking for support - for something that is not supported? ... do you see the Catch 22?
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> phillw: what should you say instead? sorry, there's no hope for you?
<wxl> i think frankly support is given to use at your own risk
<wxl> if you're going to dictate absolutely what can and cannot be used, you've just become another microsoft
 * KM0201 agrees
<phillw> wxl / KM0201 have you not seen that on the synaptic part? "Sure, use this, but do not ask any of the *buntu Family for support".... Go ask the people who wrote it.
<phillw> That is very different to "you cannot use it"
<KM0201> phillw: of course i have... this isn't my first rodeo
<KM0201> but i also have common sense on the matter
<phillw> anyways, IFK - take care :)
<KM0201> he wasn't asking how to use skype, he was asking how to install skype
<Unit193> Enable partner repo, install Skype
<KM0201> apparently, telling someone that is not supported
<wxl> he certainly wasn't saying he was having problems with skype
<KM0201> with this kind of response, maybe he should have
<wxl> kinda hostile frankly
<KM0201> some people are that way naturally
 * wxl shrugs
<KM0201> ha, got it working.
<KM0201> pain in the freaking neck though
<KM0201> how do you get pcmanfm to show thumbnails?
<Unit193> Edit > Preferences > Display
<wxl> did u look in edit > pref > display -- at the max size?
<wxl> maybe it's too low
<KM0201> i thinkt hats the prob
<KM0201> adjusting now
<KM0201> hmm, no that didn't work either
<wxl> i assume they're pngs?
<KM0201> well, i was wanting thumbnails for videos
<KM0201> pictures is working
<wxl> ohhhh
<KM0201> sorry, should've been more clear
<wxl> looks like not possible in current pcmanfm
<wxl> possible plans for the future
<KM0201> thats what i kinda figured
<KM0201> didn'tthink i was missing anything
<KM0201> just hadn't thought about it till now.
<wxl> doesn't even look like they have concrete plans for the future http://wiki.lxde.org/en/PCManFM_Roadmap
<KM0201> yeah, i'm over it
<KM0201> its not a huge deal
<KM0201> if it was that big of a deal, i'd install Thunar
<KM0201> well after getting through the initial daap silliness, my server seems ok now
<wxl> btw looks like it could use a feature req http://sourceforge.net/search/?group_id=156956&type_of_search=artifact&group_artifact_id=801864&limit=25&q=video+thumbnail
<wxl> http://v.gd/jFKDlN better
<wxl> anywho
<KM0201> i like how that bug says.. "pcmanfm does not remmber generated thumbnaisl for the picture, *HE* redraw them anew each time
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i'm glad pcmanfm is male... as tempermental as it can be, i was thinking female
<wxl> heh
<KM0201> ok, i'm now seeding the 32bit ISO.
<wxl> yey
<KM0201> i've got it throttled a bit right now, when i go to bed, i'll crank it up.
<wxl> i dented/tweeted about the new release and how to get it going in ppc :D
<amjjawad> Please guys keep seeding
<KM0201> if you're on a slow connection, it doesn't matter how much seeding is done
#lubuntu 2011-10-14
<semitones> so are there official lubuntu torrents now?
<Unit193> semitones: Sure are
<Unit193> Check the download link in the topic
<semitones> aawsome
<silverlightning> it is really nice
<silverlightning> the new 11.10 I mean
<dw-> i got a Ubuntu 11.10 upgrade message on Lubuntu oh noes
<dw-> Do not upgrade
<dw-> ;)
<dw-> does this mean Lubuntu wont send me updates
<dw-> my little aspireone wouldnt do well with Ubuntu, sadly :)
<Unit193> It's fine, don't worry about it
<dw-> cool beans
<Unit193> ...I suppose you could take that wrong. The update should give you Lubuntu 11.10
<KM0201> Unit193: i don't know if you guys can do anything about that, but there's been confusion over that a couple of times in the channel today
<KM0201> i don't know if xubuntu and kubuntu do the same thing.. they may well.
<Unit193> I think X does
<wxl> how to get verbose boot?
<KM0201> umm.
<wxl> just splash? not quiet splash?
<wxl> debug nosplash?
<KM0201> i was thinking you could edit /etc/default/grub
<wxl> chicken chicken?
<Unit193> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<wxl> yeah right it's the settings
<wxl> thx Unit193
<KM0201> i think i figured it out, lemme test it in vbox
<Unit193> This too if you didn't see it http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<wxl> seems like debug
<wxl> not sure about the splash/nosplash
<KM0201> i think i got it, hang on
 * wxl taps fingers
<KM0201> it's still booting, lol  sorry
<wxl> :)
<KM0201> maybe i screwed something up, who knwos...lol
<KM0201> weird, now the machine won't boot.
<wxl> well we know what it's not
<wxl> what did you use?
<KM0201> "quiet splash"... thats whats on my desktop, and it works fine.
<wxl> well that's not verbose and what i had
<KM0201> right
<KM0201> hold lemme fix this real quick
<KM0201> well this sucks.
<wxl> sorry :(
<KM0201> oh its ok.
<wxl> have a snapshot?
<KM0201> no, i booted recovery, and went to edit grub, and it says its a read only file system.
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> uhhh
<KM0201> never had that happen before
<KM0201> i guess i can chroot it from a live cd
<wxl> heh fun
<KM0201> well, that's what i'm gonna have to do, looks like
<KM0201> man, this is taking a while (had to update my source list..lol)
<wxl> ew
<KM0201> yeah, no kidding
<KM0201> consider ubuntu's servers are slow as molasses right now.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i'll get it fixed before midnight..lol
<wxl> i promise never to ask questions :D
<KM0201> naa, its ok.
<wxl> i know
<KM0201> lol jackass
<wxl> i'm trying out ibm java
<KM0201> strange you can't edit grub from rescue mode
<KM0201> that seems almost silly
<wxl> indeed
<KM0201> let me call Mark and talk to him about that
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> bbl
<KM0201> oh come on, i'm about to figure it out.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> thats ok, i'll tell you when you get back
<wxl> hehe
<hector> Hello, anyone can help me to update lubuntu 11.04 to 11.10?
<Octatron> System - Administration - Update Manager, should show up as a button near the top
<Octatron> If it doesn't goto the settings button on update manager, flick over to the updates tab and click the bottom drop down box and select "normal releases" close and ok all that stuff and repeat the above process
<hector> i did that but it say's that it's going to update to ubuntu 11.10 it seems a little rare to me, this is the reason why im asking
<hector> thanks a lot for your answer, i will do it :D
<Octatron> Rare? isn't that what you were looking to do? It is a longer process then just receiving normal updates so have the internet on and about 2 hours free
<Octatron> no worries ;)
<hector> yeah, because it says ubuntu no lubuntu, but may be its because lubuntu is based on ubuntu
<hector> thanks again :D
<Octatron> Ahh yes, I think it should work.. Even if it is Ubuntu you can always install lubuntu-desktop afterwards
<Rezwanur> is it possible to update 11.04 to 11.10  through update manager?
<Rezwanur> Octatron, should I "tick" Pre-realeased update?
<Rezwanur> there are four options on update menue
<Octatron> Rezwanur: ignore those, go right to the bottom where it has "release upgrade" drop down the box and select "Normal Release" then close and ok out of all of that. when you go back to update manager it should show up
<Rezwanur> Octatron, I got it. thank you so much :)
<Wesss> hi all, does anybody know what happened to lubuntu.net ?? since 11.10 release i just forwarded to ubuntu domain. What happened to all those helpful videos and screencasts?
<wxl> i think that's officialness :D
<Wesss> pitty. their were such a good videos for a newbee like me
<Unit193> No, that's called DDoS :P
<wxl> oh, must be the CIA again :/
<Unit193> Release day = DDoS on anything Ubuntu
<wxl> it's not that it fails, it redirects
<Unit193> A redirect was put on it, yes
<wxl> http://lubuntu.net/X goes to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LubuntuX
<wxl> so http://lubuntu.net/news which used to have the videos Wesss is referring to now goes to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntunews
<Wesss> yes and all of those screencasts are gone
<Wesss> wxl : in the new page i get a message that the page does not exist yet
<wxl> rright it doesn't
<wxl> and won't
<wxl> Wesss: here's the creator's youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/llelectronics
<Wesss> thanks- looks like all the videos are there
<Wesss> and even more
<wxl> hard to dig through but yes
<Wesss> hope these screencast comes back to lubuntu. it was a great help for newbees. actuallt it was the main reason i chose lubuntu was these easy to access and understand support
<Wesss> thanks for the link wxl
<Rezwanur> that's useful. thanks wxl
<wxl> np
<wxl> Wesss: you should post a suggestion to the mailingg list
<Wesss> unfortunatly i do not member of the mailing list- where can i apply?
<Wesss> should be on ubuntu site (lubuntu section) ?
<wxl> look at the bottom here https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> become a team member and you'll have the option of joining
<Wesss> found it. tnx
<wxl> no lubuntu forum yet huh?
<Unit193> It has a tag/section of the main
<wxl> makes sense, i guess xubuntu don't have one
<fitus> hello everyone
<wxl> hey
<fitus> hey I just upgradeded and i lost the sound
<fitus> this is the error i get
<fitus> Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them with the "Sound Preferences" under the System Preferences menu.
<wxl> hm that's new and fun
<fitus> I don't seem to find that option under system preferences
<wxl> give me the results of aplay -l
<fitus> List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<fitus> card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
<fitus>   Subdevices: 1/1
<fitus>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<fitus> jesus@lubuntu:~$
<wxl> ok that's good
<fitus> is it?
<wxl> well it's not bad :D
<fitus> never had any problem until now
<wxl> 1s
<fitus> the upgrade went smooth, no errors until i restarted and didn't saw the volume icon on the deskbar
<fitus> am all ears :)
<wxl> well yeah that's the problem
<wxl> streaming this fab station over here would love to have you hear it while you wait but uhh yeah
<fitus> hahaha I bet he would
<wxl> you are trying to play, yes?
<fitus> yes
<fitus> well i have no sound at all
<fitus> is anyone here that could help me to get my sound back?
<wxl> do pulseaudio --check
<fitus> get this
<fitus> E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory /home/jesus not ours.
<wxl> oh ho
<wxl> your ~ encypted?
<fitus> not that i know
<wxl> hm
<wxl> try ls -al on ~
<fitus> today it asked me if i wanted to upgrade to the new version, i said yes
<wxl> well without the on
<wxl> i'm speaking commandlineglish
<fitus> ok
<fitus> everything is own by me
<wxl> k...
<wxl> what are perms/ownership on ~/.dmrc?
<fitus> let me see
<fitus> I don't have that
<fitus> don't have dmrc
<wxl> you didn't forget the . did you?
<fitus> nope
<wxl> gr
<wxl> fitus: i think i'm at a loss. not to pull a microsoft response on you but i would suggest a reboot and see what happens
<cjs> On a standard Ubuntu 11.10 install, I added the lubuntu-desktop package, set the default display manager to lxdm, and rebooted. Now I get a nice blue background with wavy lines, but no login window. Thoughts?
<cjs> Wow, lubuntu isn't exactly parsimonious with disk space.
<cjs> How much space does a standard install use? Am I just bloated up to 5GB due to having installed the lubuntu-desktop package on top of a regular Ubuntu install?
<head_victim> cjs: you are not going to get as much of the resource benefit of using Lubuntu if you've already installed ubuntu first, especially with regards to hard drive space.
<cjs> Ok, no big deal anyway.
<cjs> So my big question: I want to get rid of the file manager and replace the window manager with fvwm. With GNOME, I add another file in /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions with my preferred config. With lxsession-edit, I notice the advanced options includes a "Window Manager" setting. I guess I could just change that, but is there a way to have different startups with different configurations, like GNOME?
<cjs> Well, just changing the wm to fvwm works....
<wxl> cjs make a copy of /etc/xdg/Lubuntu (obviously underr a different name) in /etc/xdg and edit as you wish
<wxl> your entries will show up at the login scrreen
<wxl> along with some other bizarre things that don't actually appear to be there from what i can tell (e.g. kde/openbox-- eww!)
<cjs> So, /etc/xdg is, in general, for what?
<wxl> different window managers
<cjs> BTW, I'm using gde at the moment; lxde doesn't come up with a window.
<wxl> default is a "lubuntu," a "lubuntu-netbook" and an "lxde"
<cjs> Ok, xo /etc/xdg is used only for the lxde session manager?
<cjs> s/xo/so/
<wxl> well xdg is free desktop so no
<cjs> And it's clearly not just window managers, since I see lxsession and pcmanfm subdirs there, too.
<wxl> uhhh poo
<wxl> in lx-session is where i was referring to
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> if you use a different session manager it should asumedly have another directory in there
<cjs> I want to use lxsession, But I want to use fvwm as my window manager, and not have a file manager.
<wxl> i thought you said you wanted more than one wm?
<cjs> Up to now I've been doing this under the gnome session manager.
<wxl> ew
<leshaste> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu lts to lubuntu?
<cjs> wxl: You mean, "Ewww, gnome?" If so, yeah. Thus my presence here. :-)
<wxl> right right cjs :D
<cjs> (It bends me over and does terrible things to me with every new Ubuntu release.)
<cjs> But anyway, I did things somewhat differently when using gnome, and perhaps this is the source of my confusion.
<wxl> unity is shit
<wxl> there i said it
<M0hi> cjs: It always will be great to change often and learn =]. It will become easy for people who likes to learn and use, rather than for people who like to use and learn
<cjs> There i would add a /usr/share/xsessions/fvwm-gnome-session.desktop file with "gnome-session --session=fvwm-gnome", which would add an "Fvwm GNOME" entry to the gdm session selection dropdown.
<cjs> M0hi: I have learned far more than I ever wanted to know about this. :-)
<M0hi> (:
<cjs> Now, I notice that I also have, since I installed the lubuntu-desktop package, new entries there for Lubuntu, Lubuntu-Netbook, LCDE, etc. So I assume that part kinda stays the same, right?
<wxl> you could mess with those
<cjs> (Presumably the [non-working for me] lxdm display manager would also use these data.)
<wxl> or add to them
<wxl> so yr prob is lxdm don't work?
<cjs> wxl: That's one problem, though not my primary one at the moment.
<cjs> Ah, so the /usr/bin/startlubuntu* files are shell scripts with things like "exec /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE" and "exec /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu-Netbook -e LXDE" in them.
<cjs> I am guessing that those correspond to the /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lbuntu etc. directories.
<cjs> It seems odd that they would use different but nearly identical startup scripts for Lubuntu and Lubuntu-Netbook, rather than just pass a parameter to one common script.
<cjs> That would also save me from making yet another copy that will not change with Ubuntu upgrades.
<cjs> Hm. Unless I get clever with sed.
<wxl> i hear ya
 * M0hi is marking those ideas
<wxl> however i'm about ready to pass out
<wxl> nighty night
<cjs> So, wxl, you were saying I should make a copy of /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu under a different name? How were you proposing I use the copy?
<wxl> ok last thing
<M0hi> night wxl
<wxl> cjs: yes, edit it to point at your window manager of choice
<cjs> wxl: 'night. Thanks for your help!
<wxl> love you bye :D
<cjs> yes, but how do I then use it instead of the standard one?
<cjs> I presume with another shell script, the way I described, but would love to hear of a better way.
<cjs> M0hi: Are you a dev on this, BTW?
<cjs> Ah, this will work....
<M0hi> cjs: I prefer keeping a copy in the same location with a suffix added (like _prev) to all the files, so that it always will be easy to bring back ;)
<M0hi> cjs: I just finished the learning. Gonna contribute for the Next release (hopefully if my office gives time :| )
<cjs> M0hi: Well, with my gnome setup I never modified any of the original files. I just added a new one. So the "Fvwm GNOME" selection was an addition to the various other GNOME sessions, rather than a replacement.
<cjs> I wonder what happens if I use lxpanel under Gnome?
<M0hi> Lemme go throught he logs to understand about the issue you have
<M0hi> We do not have a structure of different startups. Also, if Ubuntu is installed in first place, the benifits will not be much as Jered was mentioning
<M0hi> err!! typo in name
<cjs> Oh! It works!
<cjs> The only real issue is that I don't get the button for logout/suspend/hibernate, etc. Which is a big problem since due to a bug I can't do that from the command line.
<M0hi> We have a note about that issue. I'm not sure who is working on it now
<M0hi> Have you ever tried writng an X session script?
<cjs> Really? For using lxpanel under Gnome?
<cjs> Yes, I used to use those all the time, back in the '90s before I eventually switched to using a session manager.
<cjs> (That I still use fvwm should be a clue as to how old I am. :-))
<cjs> (And that's my fourth WM, too.)
<M0hi> ah!
<cjs> Hm. Is there any way to get the clock to deal with a vertical panel that's not wide enough for horizontal text? Perhaps by turning it sideways?
<cjs> This stuff is pretty nice, BTW. You seem to have all the stuff that Gnome occasionally puts in and then takes out again with the next release.
<cjs> I guess I can put in two digital clocks, one above the other, and have one displaying hours and one minutes. :-)
<cjs> Hm. Maybe it's just a bit too wonky. And I am fed up with Gnome anyway....
<cjs> Ya, argh., the "no command line suspend" (broken pmi command) is still in Ubuntu 11.10. You'd think with a whole release cycle they could fix that.
<M0hi> he he. Sorry was helping in another channel
<M0hi> Where he was timed out :/
<cjs> So, any thoughts on why lxdm might be failing to come up with a login window?
<cjs> I'd really like to try it.
<M0hi> cjs: startup Scripts might be the issue. they might be starting the other dependancies
 * M0hi is not in his machine. So, can't test anything and tell :[
<cjs> Do you have any specific ideas on how to debug this?
<M0hi> look at the startup scripts running and compare with the dependancy of lxde. Hope something will be missing there
<cjs> How do I look at the startup scripts running?
<cjs> (I'm not quite getting what you mean, here.)
<cjs> I gotta run. I might be back in a few hours.
<M0hi> ah! check /var/log/syslog
<M0hi> sorry for the delay in response
<grifo74> hello i update my lubuntu to 11.10 and system crash, anyone have the same problem?
<grifo74> i think now i need to istall all system again
<M0hi> grifo74: you upgraded from 11.04 ?
<grifo74> yes
<grifo74> after two hous in update the system crash and off
<M0hi> After w hours of completion of the upgrade, did your machine crash while running normally?
<M0hi> s/w hours/2 hours*
<grifo74> yes i update then restart the system and stay in comad line.
<grifo74> it´s time to install all again
<M0hi> So, now you are getting just the blank screen and no boot menu ?
<grifo74> :-) i dont go desist
<grifo74> i just like to now if anyone have the same problem
<M0hi> Till now, I didn't see any reports like that grifo74
<grifo74> ok i go make a new clean system and then i remaster
<leshaste> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu lts to lubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> leshaste: think beter wait 12.04 lts. or try clear install + backup home
<M0hi> leshaste: You cannot Jump from one version to another if you have other releases in the middle. So, Clean install is what I will suggest
<leshaste> it more moving from normal ubuntu to lubuntu that I was asking about
<leshaste> JohnDoe_71Rus, ^^
<leshaste> my question is whether you can upgrade from normal ubuntu to lubuntu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> leshaste: some like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<JohnDoe_71Rus> remove all to minimal
<leshaste> sorry I don't understasnd. that page just tells you how to do a minimal install doesn't it?
<leshaste> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde looks more promising
<leshaste> but that page only has removal instructions
<leshaste> where do you install LXDE desktop ?
<KM0201> i'm pretty sure you can just sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> then remove ubuntu-desktop
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try remove ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop. save ubuntu-minimal. then sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop ?
<KM0201> probably be easier to clean install though
<KM0201> i don't really see the big deal of using no-install-recommends... i never do, but.. thats personal opinion
<leshaste> ok.. does that also install a browser?
<KM0201> yes, chromium
<leshaste> ah ok
<leshaste> thanks
<leshaste> I'll wait until I am on oneiric first :)#
<leshaste> and then try it
<leshaste> how do you "save ubuntu-minimal"?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> leshaste: don t remove it
<leshaste> ah :)
<leshaste> I assume firefox still works in lxde?
<leshaste> I like the add-ons
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can install your favorite programs
<leshaste> k
<Dogwar1984> how can i restore my panel to defult
<cjs> Dogwar1984: Possibly remove .config/lxpanel (or whatever it is--look around in there), log out, and log in again?
<Dogwar1984> dame i forgot thet thx
<cjs> \
<Dogwar1984> problem my usb end harddrivers dont mount after update to 11 10
<Dogwar1984> Cant mount any device help
<cjs> Well, explaining what you're doing, what the expected result is, and what the actual result is would help.
<Dogwar1984> i am just try plug in mu usb hdd end it dont mount it
<Dogwar1984> happend after i upde from 11.04 to 11. 10 lubuntu
<cjs> Ah, the auto-mount thing. I can't help with that, sorry; I don't use it.
<Dogwar1984> thx any way
<silverlightning> is there old style bookman for libre office?
<butterbrot> Hi, this morning, I did a dist upgrade, but now, there is no power management applet any more. Also, there is no chance to add it with the "desktop session settings". Where can I find it?
<butterbrot> Now I use Lubuntu 11.10
<silverarrow> a tricky one
<bioterror> butterbrot, xfce4-power-management-applet or what wras it
<bioterror> was it
<bioterror> tab complete it
<butterbrot> bioterror: no, it is the gnome-power-manager and the gnome-power-statistics. both is installed and I reinstalled gnome-power-manager ,... I can also launch gnome-power-statistics, but there is no possibility to integrate it in the panel,.... but now, I will try to install the xfce4-power-management-applet
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> lubuntu moved to xfce4-power-manager on 11.10
<bioterror> I remember so ;)
<butterbrot> bioterror:ohh, okay, it is already not installed on my notebook,...I will instal it, but thanks for helping :-)
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications
<bioterror> Power manager : xfce4-power-manager
<silverarrow> are there extra fonts for libre office?
<silverarrow> there are xfce4 components in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> I thought that was kubuntu
<butterbrot> bioterror: thank's a lot, it works with xfce4-power-manager ;-)
<butterbrot> you rescued my afternoon :-)
<bioterror> np ;)
<bioterror> !gksu
<ubot5> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<butterbrot> bye
<saml> hey,  I have ubuntu 11.10, how can I convert it to lubuntu?
<dtchen> e.g., install lubuntu-desktop
<andantino> how is 11.10?
<wxl> ok what did i miss?
<Idroy_> hi
<wxl> yo
<KM0201> o/
<Idroy_> Could you guys use someone who makes artwork? I'm pretty active in the Ubuntu-NL community, I made almost all their launchpad team logos and the official Ubuntu-NL logo...
<Idroy_> What do I need to do to get involved? :)
<bodhi_zazen> Idroy_: post it to gnome look ?
<bodhi_zazen> see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<Idroy_> Well, on your wiki-page it says you need contributions in the artwork area (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved), so that's why I asked about it.
<bodhi_zazen> Not my wiki page =)
<bodhi_zazen> I am a transient here
<bodhi_zazen> I just cause trouble
<wxl> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=437
<wxl> there
<wxl> have fun
<Idroy_> bodhi_zazen, that wiki page is from the "real" Ubuntu, not from Lubuntu (I know Lubuntu is a derivative of Ubuntu)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Idroy_, you want to get involved with Lubuntu team?
<Idroy_> Yep :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> From now, for Lubuntu team also, work will be done by the artwork team
<Idroy_> The artwork team of Ubuntu?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Yes
<bioterror> you missed your chance ;)
<bioterror> you can probably join that team?
<Idroy_> Hmmm, that
<Idroy_> 's not a bad idea*
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art
<Idroy_> Thank you
<Idroy_> I'll contact the owner of that team. :)
<saml> is there a way to convert ubuntu to lubuntu?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<bioterror> !purelxdm | saml
<bioterror> !purelxde | saml
<ubot5> saml: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<saml> thanks
<saml> gnome unity really slows down
<wxl> ohhhhh nice
<Unit193> Needs to be updated for Oneiric...
<wxl> unity is stupid
<bioterror> Unit193, update it!
<Unit193> bioterror: Can't, it's his site :P
<saml> i'm using 11.10, will that work bioterror ?
<saml> or can i just install lubuntu-desktop?
<bioterror> hmmm
<saml> just incase something doesn't work.. and i have a fall back option
<Unit193> saml: For the most part, it will work fine
<saml> or if i can just drop to text console instead of gdm.. then i can just start openbox
<saml> using startx
<wxl> who is psychocats? not necessarily a lubunter right?
<saml> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<saml> and update-grub.. and make sure text is passed to kernel option
<bioterror> hmmm
<saml> still gdm comes up
<bioterror> oh you guys have too much energy
<bioterror> just drop into console
<bioterror> tty1 for example
<bioterror> and sudo service gdm stop
<saml> oh
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge gnome\*
<bioterror> it will remove lots of packages :D
<Unit193> bioterror: dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<bioterror> and then sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<Lubunter> Hi all!!!
<Lubunter> Who here?
<Unit193> 11.10 uses recommends
<bioterror> Lubunter, about 54 plus you
<wxl> hah
<wxl> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang
<Unit193> ChanServ doesn't count though...
<Lubunter> mabe its all bots?
<wxl> warning: you've been chowned
<wxl> could be
<wxl> maybe you, too
<Lubunter> i have quastion
<wxl> bots don't usually have those
<wxl> you're a strange bot
<Lubunter> Why does not work the website Lubuntu.net?
<wxl> because lubuntu ain't separate from canonical no more
<wxl> lubuntu.net now redirects to the ubuntu wiki that relates to lubuntu
<wxl> where you should find all future info residing at
<wxl> if you're looking for the videos, you can still find them on youtube
<silverlightning> social ladder climbing
<Unit193> Because the release would bring too much load to that server, it wouldn't have been able to handle it
<Lubunter>  it is forever?
<Lubunter> or temporarily?
<Lubunter> Where can I find pictures hawto, articles, news and comments, which were lubuntu.net?
<Lubunter> Where there is a copy of the site?
<Lubunter> wxl, u moder?
<Unit193> Sounds to me like it will be back "... and by the way the server is not down, there are just tons of hits. I think the lubuntu.net site should be moved to a cloud service so we can cope with the demand every time a new version gets released."
<saml> hey, how can I swap caps lock and right ctrl  >
<saml> ?
<saml> do I use xmodmap?
<lifelessraptor> I need some help getting xserver to work properly.
<saml> how can I start networking  from recovery shell?
<saml> i did apt-get remove  bunch of ubuntu packages...   and i can't boot anymore
<silverarrow> hmm
<saml> i followed from the web page somewhere..
<silverarrow> apt-get lxde?
<saml> my network isn't up
<saml> i'm on recovery kernel
<saml> ifconfig displays nothing
<saml> i booted to recovery kernel..
<saml> i tried   start networking
<saml> ifup eth0
<silverarrow> it is possible, but I am afraid I am no good with terminal
<saml> ... i don't know how ubuntu works
<wxl> well if you killed a bunch of fundamental networking packages you have a problem regardless of whether or not you know the commands
<wxl> i'd do ifconfig eth0 up
<wxl> might check /etc/network/interfaces
<wxl> you should have an /etc/hosts
<wxl> check for /etc/resolv.conf
<wxl> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking.html may help
<wxl> any luck saml
<saml> wxl: ifconfig eth0 up brought it up
<wxl> kewl
<saml> trying to figure out how to get ip  .. dhcpclient?
<bioterror> dhclient eth0
<wxl> better now saml ?
<laumonier> hi what is the name of the original wifi manager? it looks like network-manager but i dont find the packet
<andantino> how is the new lubuntu?
<wxl> loooooooooooooooooooovely
<wxl> however the new ubtuntu sucks :D
<KM0201> it's not to bad (tried it in vbox)... i still hate unity, my opinion of that hasn't changed
<bioterror> laumonier, nm-applet
<wxl> KM0201: i think that's my major problem.. and one i find nearly impossible to reconcile
<andantino> i prefer gnome shell to unity
<KM0201> wxl: yeah... i miss gnome.
<KM0201> andantino: gnome shell was crazy buggy for me.. so i opted not to go that route.
<laumonier> ty if i install wicd  instead will it be in applet in my bottom bar?
<andantino> the first time i tried gnome shell
<andantino> well i installed fedora 15, and then i got rid of it right away
<andantino> i hated it
<bioterror> laumonier, yes it will if you start wicd-gtk or what was it
<wxl> supposedly, laumonier but not sure
<wxl> there you go
<KM0201> andantino: why, did you not like gnome 3
<laumonier> ok ill try
<KM0201> ?
<andantino> but i like it now
<bioterror> laumonier, add that to your startup in lxde
<KM0201> andantino: if you like RH releases, you outta check out fedora's LXDE release, very slick.
<andantino> mmmm well its certainly unconventional
<andantino> im using fedora kde now
<andantino> i like it alot
<KM0201> ugh kde...
<KM0201> if i had to use KDE< i'd just use Windows... thank heavens for choice.
<andantino> it seems to run pretty well
<wxl> i second that notion
<wxl> a friend is just in love with kde and has been forever
 * wxl barfs
<KM0201> i don't get the appeal of it... i always hear, "it's like windows".. i honestly don't see how people get there, unless you compare a K menu to "Start".. in that case, LXDE is like windows
<andantino> but yeah, gnome3 was just to unconventional for me at first
<andantino> you have to give it time
<KM0201> and frankly, if it was "like windows" that would be a big negative IMO...
<bioterror> KM0201, lxde is like windows, you have that "start menu" in the left down corner of your screen
<bioterror> and systray in right corner
<KM0201> bioterror: lol
<andantino> fedora kde seems to run pretty well
<KM0201> bioterror: i refuse to make that comparison
<andantino> but it needed a lot of tweaking
<bioterror> I dont
<laumonier> when i try apt-get remove nm-applet it doesnt work any clue??thx
<KM0201> be back in a few.
<bioterror> laumonier, why you want to get rid of gnome-network-manager?
<laumonier> wicd is better
<wxl> i might go get wicd
<bioterror> honestly I dont see much difference
<bioterror> with laptop I see nm-applet better, as I can use mobile phone as my internet source
<bioterror> makes it easier, with desktop computers neither one is needed ;)
<laumonier> ive got savage deconection with network manager besides with wicd there is more option to set wifi
<wxl> well i might give it a shot because i've had trouble automatically connecting to my hidden ssid
<wxl> supposedly installing wicd should remove network manager
<laumonier> nop
<wxl> wweird
<wxl> try removing network-manager
<wxl> look through synaptic if you have to
<laumonier> yeah i will
<wxl> also apt-cache search "network manager"
<wxl> hm i got wicd-gtk but how do i get the applet to work?
<wxl> hm maybe a reboot is in order
<wxl> yep had to reboot
<saml> yay, i'm on lxde!
<saml> how can I execute some stuff during startup?  like swapping ctrl and caps lock... and xrandr
<wxl> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<bioterror> I would not make it global
<wxl> assuming there are multiple users...
<bioterror> even if there arent
<wxl> why for?
<bioterror> you can do it without being root
<wxl> there's a certain logic to that
<bioterror> and if that file somehow gets updated, it will be reverted then
<wxl> THAT'S a darn good point
<bioterror> unlike something you do from your home
<wxl> where's local?
<wxl> ~/.config/autostart
<wxl> right?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<bioterror> another way is to edit ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh and add to the bottom of that file "command &"
<KM0201> anybody using lightdm w/ login screen w/ lubuntu?
<wxl> thx
<KM0201> i wanna try it, but it caused me so many problems when i tried it w/ 11.04.. i'm ambivalent.
<KM0201> it'd be nice if my dad didn't gripe about typing a username anymore.
<wxl> oooooh wow html
<wxl> i'd be happy to give that a shot
<KM0201> wgat>
<KM0201> give what a shot?
<wxl> lightdm
<KM0201> oh, i just installed it in vbox, was just wondering if i should anticipate probs.
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> ah
<wxl> well that's what i was planning on so i'll leave it to you :D
<KM0201> lol
<bioterror> I would like to know how much lines of code ubuntu team has added to lightdm
<bioterror> and if it's as light as it was ½ year ago ;)
<KM0201> bioterror: you already know the answer tot hat
<Unit193> bioterror: No kidding, they broke it a little for the rest of us too
<KM0201> indeed
<KM0201> well, it's installed, and now i'm rebooting, so... we shall see
<bioterror> rebooting? :)
<KM0201> i installed the virtualbox graphics driver to
<bioterror> okay
<KM0201> wow, something went terribly wrong
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well, hold on, i think it's starting now.
<wxl> hahah
<KM0201> it was flashing blue/black/blue/black/blue/black for quite some time, now, in like font size 85, i see "starting".. and it seems stopped there
<wxl> i've had that problem in virtualbox before
<wxl> last time i tried a virtual terminal
<KM0201> first for me
<KM0201> and i use vbox a lot
<KM0201> well, let me rephrase, i've had it flash weird stuff on boot up a bit
<KM0201> but not like that
<KM0201> i hate grub being hidden by default
<KM0201> what is it to show grub again... right shift?
<wxl> agreed
<KM0201> whats the keyboard shortcut to unhide grub?.. i thought ti was right shift, but.. i don't think thats it
<KM0201> left shift
<KM0201> how come when you boot recovery mode, it doesn't let you edit grub anymore"?
<KM0201> thats kinda stupid... it says its a read only filesystem
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> come to think of it why would i want to change my dm? lxdm seems good enough
<KM0201> no no, i just want to change the login screen
<KM0201> lxdm is fine
<wxl> same difference
<wxl> lxdm starts lxde & openbox
<KM0201> dude, that is one of my pet-peeves1
<wxl> i mean if it's all look and feel you can theme lxdm
<wxl> of course i haven't played with how much
<KM0201> well, its just the login screen... lubuntu doesn't have one that allows you to "click" a username...
<KM0201> and i'm sick of istening to my dad gripe about typing his username
<KM0201> ok, got it to boot.
<wxl> OH
<wxl> that makes sense
<wxl> he wants a mac :)
<KM0201> no, not really
<KM0201> when his computer had Gnome, i usually just set the login screen to the one that you could "click".. a username
<KM0201> his PC is bordering on ancient, so it won't handle unity, thus lxde... but.. the login screen is frustrating
<KM0201> and it's shared w/ mys ister, and of course, she wants privacy
<wxl> thus autologin don't work
<KM0201> exactly
<wxl> i see your dilemma
<wxl> have you tried any others besides lightdm?
<KM0201> no.
<KM0201> i don't know of any others
<wxl> cdm
<wxl> just kidding
<wxl> (c=console)
<KM0201> that'd e hilarious.
<KM0201> i'd never hear the end of that one
<wxl> with slim you can set a default user that is automatically selected and it just sits on the password field
<wxl> so that would even save a click
<wxl> it's in the repos
<KM0201> hhmm
<KM0201> slim, never heard of it
<wxl> might just apt-cache search "display manager"
<KM0201> hmm, i'm gonna try slim...
<KM0201> it says it's "fully configurable".. so we'll see.. :)
<wxl> tee hee
<wxl> manual is well detailed
<wxl> from my cursory glance at it
<wxl> not overly confusing
<KM0201> i'll take a gander at it.
<KM0201> thanks for the suggestion, i'd never heard of slim
<wxl> np
<wxl> well i never bothered to really look before
<wxl> i can't take much credit. i just ran through the list on wikipedia :D
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> cheater
<wxl> teehee
<KM0201> jeez, repos ar estill slow
<KM0201> lots of upgrading going on
<KM0201> ok, rebooting, lets see if this one bricks
<KM0201> well, it worked, now to try and configure it
<KM0201> well, maye not
<KM0201> it just froze up
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> :/
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> where did it freeze?
<KM0201> right after login
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> my guess is you probably need to configure ahead of time
<wxl> before the reboot
<wxl> but what do i know, i just search wikipedia :D
<KM0201> well, it configures upon installing
<wxl> (supposedly)
<KM0201> i just wanted to see how much it could be configured
<KM0201> well, i'll do some looking at it.
<KM0201> brb
<wxl> k gotta go
<wxl> let me know how it goes
#lubuntu 2011-10-15
<KM0201> well, partial success
<austin> hello
<austin> would anyone mind helping me?
<Guest13605> hello?
<masaharustin> hello, would someone mind helping me?
<masaharustin> what is the lubuntu netbook desktop?
<Unit193> It's just another view of things, try it to find out
<masaharustin> what?
<masaharustin> oh nvm, i was asking because i could not log into it
<Unit193> Odd, I'll try it next VBox install
<masaharustin> the only desktops i can log into are default, lxde, lubuntu, and openbox (just freezes up)
<tzhuang> anyone here use QQ chat?
<tzhuang> or rahter anyone have it working in lubuntu?
<Unit193> Pidgin should support it
<tzhuang> hmmm i can't seem to find it in the accounts selection
<tzhuang> for the pidgin that comes bundled with lubuntu 11.10 anyway
<Unit193> It's listed as supported, but I have never used QQ :P  Take a look at http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<Unit193> tzhuang: "Note: Kopete, old versions of Pidgin, and any other client whose QQ support is based on libpurple no longer supports QQ as of May 2011"
<tzhuang> Unit193:  doh, thanks a lot for your help
<KM0201> whats QQ?
<Unit193> KM0201: China talk network
<KM0201> oh ok
<wxl> KM0201: did u get it worrking?
<KM0201> wxl: sort of
<wxl> how so?
<KM0201> i ended up install GDM, which works fine (even if a bit bloated)
<KM0201> only problem is, i can't figure out how to configure it... and when it loads up, it's just a black screen, w/ a window to choose a username
<KM0201> which.. in reality, is fine... i'd just like it to be a "little" better.. if i could just make that background blue, or some color other than black, it'd be gold
<KM0201> i'll look into it more tomorrow.
<KM0201> got tired of dealing w/ it
<wxl> theming howto: http://slim.berlios.de/themes_howto.php
<wxl> config is /us/etc/slim.conf
<KM0201> hmm, i'll check that out.
<wxl> values are here http://slim.berlios.de/manual.php
<bodhizazen> slim is very very easy to theme
<KM0201> yeah, but does it allow you to click a username?
<wxl> what i was thinking was make dad the auto use
<wxl> that way it automatically selects his name
<KM0201> oh i see
<wxl> all he has to do is enter password
<KM0201> that may work
<wxl> since sis don't care, she can click to login as different user
<bodhizazen> I do not think slim will do that
<bodhizazen> If you have multiple users, personally I would use gdm, switch users is very handy
<bodhizazen> you can configure slim to auto login
<KM0201> bodhizazen: yeah, i got that working, like i said, i just can't figure out how to configure the background on gdm from lxde
<wxl> he doesn't want auto login
<KM0201> i don't want auto login
<wxl> he wantss it to be REALLY EASY for one user
<KM0201> exactly
<wxl> but still require an authenticated login
<bodhizazen> oic, slim will do that
<KM0201> yea... i'll figure somethng out.
<bodhizazen> the config file is well commented =)
<KM0201> GDM works, if i figure out how to make it just *a little* better, the black background is a bit much, if i could just change it to a blue, or something, it'd b efine, but even the black will work, if necessary
<bodhizazen> default_user your_father
<bodhizazen> auto_login no
<wxl> weren't you also looking for something a bit more lightweight or did i misunderstand?
<KM0201> yes, i was
<wxl> there ya go
<wxl> anywho, when you feel up to it, it will do what you want
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> just don't understand why lightdm seems to work so well with unity/ubuntu, but bricks lxdm
<KM0201> *lubuntu
<wxl> that is strange
<wxl> should check the logs for errors
<wxl> might be some bugs up in there
<KM0201> i'm sure.
<wxl> i'd also fine tooth comb that config file
<KM0201> just seemds odd, that it seems to work flawlessly w/ the other ubuntu flavors, just not lubuntu
<wxl> http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2011/07/lightdm-on-lubuntu.html interesting
<KM0201> and he says it works, unusual
<bodhizazen> what is your problem with lightdm , what do you mean "it bricks" ?
<KM0201> bodhizazen: soon as i install it, my virtual install fails to boot (i had the same problem on actual installs, in 11.04)... i reboot to recovery, reconfigure to use lxdm, and all works perfectly
<bodhizazen> at what point in the boot process does it hang ?
<KM0201> unfortunately, i'm not sure on that
<wxl> and what were the symptoms again?
<bodhizazen> edit your kernel line and remove quiet and splash
<KM0201> it just stops booting, black screen.. thats it.
<Unit193> What exactly do you install? Just lightdm?
<KM0201> yeah
<bodhizazen> install openssh server and ssh in from a second box and look at the logs
<Unit193> Ah! You need a greeter too!
<KM0201> like?
<wxl> wtf is a greeter?
<bodhizazen> a greeter is one of those folks outside Walmart ...
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<Unit193> bodhizazen: Heh +@
<Unit193> 1
<KM0201> i'll try it and see hat happens
<KM0201> it'll be a couple minuts though
<Unit193> lightdm --test-mode
<IAmNotThatGuy> lightdm-gtk-greete
<IAmNotThatGuy> lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Unit193> bodhizazen: You happen to know resource usage comparison of slim, lightdm, and LXDM?
<IAmNotThatGuy> thats the package name in the repo
<KM0201> why is that not installed by default as a dependency
<wxl> is lightdm the only dm that requires a greeter?
<Unit193> I'm not sure if GDM installs a basic one or not
<bodhizazen> Unit193, no, I have not found the login managers to be all *that* heavy on resources, but if I need to squeeze more performance out of an old machine, I disable them and then log in and startx
<wxl> bodhizazen: there is one alternative
<KM0201> bodhizazen: you're trying to make my dad kill me by suggesting that..lol
<wxl> which will make KM0201 laugh
<wxl> and that's CDM: console display manager :D
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> which is about as cute as an idea as ratpoison
<KM0201> well, lets face it, it works
<KM0201> flawlessly
<bodhizazen> lol
<KM0201> but.. sighs.. not for him.
<wxl> yep and you know what to expect from the gui ;)
<KM0201> yeah, hopefully i can get lightdm working properly
<KM0201> i've not saw that testing repo yet
<KM0201> but that testing repo is for natty.
<KM0201> but i guess i can just install all those packages from the normal ubuntu repos.
<KM0201> linux though, is the perfect OS for them.
<KM0201> i was clearing viruses/malware off of that pC weekly, cuz they were just to dense and clicking on links in random emails, pop ups, etc
<KM0201> now, i just ssh in once a week, update, and thats that
<Unit193> Try not to get too offtopic though
<KM0201> Unit193: wxl bodhizazen  when i try to reconfigure lightdm, i get this error...  http://pastebin.com/zv2upusu
<KM0201> looks like it says its missing something called dpkg-maint?
<KM0201> pastebin.com/a2qFZ7RH
<KM0201> http://pastebin.com/a2qFZ7RH
<KM0201> thats the winner right there
<KM0201> now the question is, why doesn't lightdm call for that when it installs.. that would strike me as a bug.
<KM0201> lemme see if thats the prob, i just installed it
<KM0201> hmm, nope
<KM0201> still getting that error when i try to reconfigure, only now when i "test".. i get a black window bouncing all over the place
<KM0201> lets see what happenson reboot
<KM0201> is anybody listening, or am i talking to myself?
<KM0201> wxl: ? Unit193 ?  bodhizazen ?
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> working on it
<KM0201> no prob
<KM0201> i thought i had it w/ that error, installed that xephyr package, but still crayz, i'm gonna try to ssh in and look at the logs
<wxl> did u get the greeter?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> screen just flashes
<wxl> it is necessary
<wxl> did you remove gdm?
<KM0201> oh,i mean yes, it installed
<wxl> ok
<KM0201> i meant, i'm not getting the screen where i can choose a login name
<KM0201> yes, gdm is removed
<KM0201> wxl: where would the log for this be?
<wxl> is there a ~/.dmrc?
<wxl> well of course /var/log/syslog for general
<KM0201> yeah
<wxl> more specifically.....
<KM0201> no, i don't see a /.drmc (under my home)
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/809890
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 809890 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcmp_ssse3()" [Medium,Fix released]
<wxl> ^^^ talks about the problem being related to .dmrc
<KM0201> the problem is, i never get to the screen that lets me choose "other"
<wxl> /var/log/lightdm
<wxl> makes sense :D
<KM0201> lightdm.log, is empty
<wxl> i meant /var/log/lightdm/
<KM0201> yeah, i know
<KM0201> and it's empty
<wxl> hmm
<wxl> it's not loading the greeter is what it seems
<KM0201> thats what it seems
<wxl> huh there's a webkit greeter out there
<KM0201> don't think thats related
<wxl> there should be an /etc/init/lightdm.conf?
<KM0201> yup, there is
<wxl> wuz the contents?
<KM0201> um, hang on
<wxl> it's weird lightdm.log isn't there
<wxl> THAT suggests lightdm isn't starting period
<KM0201> well, lightdm.log is there.. it's just empty
<wxl> de facto the same
<KM0201> u say so... http://pastebin.com/8DKb6MXm
<wxl> no i mean empty is effectively the same as not there
<KM0201> oh ok, gotcha
<wxl> oh i give up :D
<KM0201> hold, log is full now
<KM0201> i had to SSH in to get something
<KM0201> how do i pastebin the contents of a file?... since nano sucks for this.
<wxl> uhh i forgot the command for that
<wxl> and nano???? ewwww
<KM0201> well, if vi will let me select all/copy/paste into a pastebin, then that will work
<KM0201> but i don't think it will (i've just used nano so long, i like it)
<wxl> if you can do xterm mouse you can
<wxl> visual mode
<wxl> pastebinit is the command
<wxl> so you could cat /some/log | pastebinit
<KM0201> how do you exit vi?
<wxl> ZZ to save or :q! to quit
<wxl> assuming you escape first
<KM0201> i got it.
<wxl> you have to be in command mode not insert mode
<KM0201> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708378/
<KM0201> thats lightdm.log
<wxl> do you have other logs in there?
<KM0201> i believe there's an x-log
<KM0201> lemme check it
<wxl> check out line 38
<wxl> go check the permissions
<wxl> oh wait that doesn't make sense
<wxl> that's not a permissions issue
<KM0201> here's the x-0.log   http://paste.ubuntu.com/708381/
<KM0201> also under lightdm
<KM0201> looks like it's saying the problem is the "vboxvideo" module?
<wxl> 3222 is trying to load unity greeter
<KM0201> i saw that
<KM0201> think i should uninstall that?
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> i wish it was clear how to set the greeter of choice
<KM0201> yea
<KM0201> i just set the greetter to lxdm, so i can remove unity greeter
<wxl> http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2010/07/lightdm.html
<KM0201> hmm
<wxl> but yeah it seem that vbox i messing with you too
<KM0201> but..
<KM0201> like i said, on 11.04, i got the exact same behavior, on an actual install
<wxl> i know what youre thinking
<KM0201> ?
<wxl> that
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> am ithat predictable?
<wxl> hehehe
<KM0201> man, this is frustrating
<KM0201> that repo 404'd
<wxl> that and that's your xorg log
<wxl> that vbox fail should be on ANY variation of x
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> man dude i wnat to help you like crazy but i just don't know
<wxl> can i suggest slim? :D
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i might try slim
<KM0201> well, i'm gonna hit the rack, tired
<KM0201> thanks for your help
<wxl> i'm kinda with ya on that one
<KM0201> lol
<wxl> sorry we didn't accomplish much :D
<KM0201> talk to you tomorrow.
<wxl> sounds good
<wxl> night
<danmartin> ciao
<laumonier> ive got some freeze with windows in lubuntu especialy when i have a select menu . am i the only one with this problem?
<dlirit> is there a way to move to lubuntu from an already installed ubuntu 11.04?
<ploppel> hello! I want to deinstall lubuntu, can someone please help me?
<ploppel> I thought it would be enough to erase the folder on C: but there isn't any ...
<dlirit> oh nm, I see it on the wiki
<dlirit> I'm on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu and seeing there's only instructions to upgrade from 10.X and not 11.X
<dlirit> I guess they would be the same, unless someone can corect me
<dlirit> *correct
<alvin47> how can I reenable wireless, because I have wattOS previously on my netbook then I installed lubuntu 11.10 by upgrade, now wireless does not work anymore
<alvin47>  how can I reenable wireless, because I have wattOS previously on my netbook then I installed lubuntu 11.10 by upgrade, now wireless does not work anymore
<alvin47> anyone up here?
<alvin47> how can I reenable wireless, because I have wattOS previously on my netbook then I installed lubuntu 11.10 by upgrade, now wireless does not work anymore
<phillw> dlirit: hi, I've just checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu and it does say "For 10.10 and later", 11.10 is 'later' :)
<dlirit> weird though
<dlirit> I just ran the apt-get update and install (with --no-install-recommends) and I only got packages to install, none is removed...
<dlirit> so I should run http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxdenatty ?
<dlirit> can I run those commands from purelxdenatty site AFTER the upgrade to lubuntu-desktop?
<hulaka> Got lubuntu 11.10. When right-click on desktop I accidently changed the menu that shows up. Now it's some OpenBox menu - how to change it back?
<arturo> help buffer
<hulaka> By the way - why in almost every software fonts look so small and ugly? Same with some websites - though on ceratin fonts look smaller, on other bigger
<hulaka> On Ubuntu it all looked ok ... now using Lubuntu 11.10 and it just looks different ... and worse
<arturo> window splitv
<hulaka> ?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> if one could help me out to use lxdm for autologin purpose. Currently running Lubuntu 10.10
<silverlightning> There is a way to get autologin back
<hosoka> i found a docu of this but was not able to activate it
<silverlightning> hosoka, did you choose autologin during install ?
<hosoka> I had used gdm next to it but now I would like to use the lxdm instead.
<hosoka> there was no option for that with my alternative cd installation.
<silverlightning> I'm with you
<hosoka> is there a way afterwards ?
<silverlightning> hmm, a bit tricky
<hosoka> I know that there is a lxdm config file
<hosoka> but once I entered my username at the autologin=
<hosoka> it mentioned to me that I am not able to save the file
<hosoka> silverlightning: the autologin during install is where you are installing Ubuntu from CD. I remember this one :-)
<silverlightning> I usually disable login at all
<silverlightning> i mean enable autologin,
<hulaka> By the way - why in almost every software fonts look so small and ugly? Same with some websites - though on ceratin fonts look smaller, on other bigger
<silverlightning> you mean windows manager?
<hulaka> I mean that on software (like Libreoffice) fonts look bad, smaller and worse than on Ubuntu
<hulaka> using Lubuntu 11.10 /64bit now
<hulaka> not everywhere ... on some software, on some websites
<silverlightning> I don't notice much change?
<silverlightning> I know it differs on  some hardware
<hulaka> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/3286/screem3o.png
<silverlightning> maybe it's the windows manager or gui?
<hulaka> screenshot, though it doesn't fully show what's exactly wrong
<hosoka> i have found the lxdm.conf file
<hosoka> but how to change the autologin in this file and safe it back.
<silverlightning> to me xchat always looks like that
<hosoka> is there a way to change the lxdm.conf file
<silverlightning> probably, but I don't dare give any suggestions
<hulaka> what about libre? eh I don't know, maybe it's just how lubuntu looks
<hulaka> though, I don't understand why fonts on same sites, on same browser look different on Lubuntu & Ubuntu
<silverlightning> I have libre office, and right now pigin
<hulaka> does it look the same as in screenshot?
<silverlightning> yes pretty much
<hulaka> heh ok
<silverlightning> I am in lubuntu right now too
<silverlightning> I have Ubuntu 11.10 on a different laptop, but I could not detect much difference in word processor
<hulaka> >.>
<silverlightning> At least probably thought it was because of better graphics and resolution?
<hulaka> maybe
<hulaka> two more question though, nothing serious now:
<silverlightning> hulaka, would lxde be that different from gnome unity?
<silverlightning> on printing it is exactly the same
<hulaka> It's not THAT different, it's small differences
<silverlightning> I see
<hulaka> but they're pissing me off
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> it is on the same computer?
<hulaka> Yes
<hulaka> Whatever though
<hulaka> I doubt someone will help me with this
<hulaka> My linux set up is always wrong in this or other way
<hulaka> Guess Im used to that
<hulaka> Other thing: Right-clicked on the desktop & accidently I switched something
<hulaka> Now in stead of normal menu that pops up when right clicking on desktop
<hulaka> I got OpenBox menu
<hulaka> know how to change it back?
<silverlightning> major messing
<silverlightning> rightclick again?
<silverlightning> desktop preferences ?
<hulaka> no desktop preferences
<hulaka> got ObConf
<hulaka> which is OpenBox Configuration Menager
<hulaka> got "Restart" which kinda refresh desktop or whatever
<hulaka> got "Reconfigure" which doesn't do anything (seenable ...)
<hulaka> got "Exit" that basically turn offs the panel
<hulaka> and blocks right click and what not (restarting PC helped)
<hulaka> there's also Terminal emulator & Web Browser
<hulaka> which works how the name suggests
<hulaka> and also some simple desktop switcher
<hulaka> but no desktop preferences
<hulaka> I mean ... this doesn't look like major messing
<hulaka> especially since it was easily (accidently) done
<hulaka> but can't change it for shit
<NRWlion> evening folks
<hulaka> hello ...
<hulaka> any idea how change menu that pops up when right clicking on desktop?
<hulaka> I accidently changed it and now have some OpenBox menu
<silverlightning> I get lxde preferences when I right click
<silverlightning> as option
<silverlightning> settings in open box config manager?
<hulaka> well there are some settings
<hulaka> but nothing that could change the right click menu
<hulaka> jesus ... isn't there some "set default" button for desktop
<hulaka> linux can be hella problematic ...
<silverlightning> jesus usually doesn't help with computer issues
<hulaka> i doubt he helps with any issues
<hulaka> it just stupid mistake I made and I don't understand how it can't be undone
<hulaka> stupid right-click menu ... I mean ... come ooon
<silverlightning> sorry I'm not good with this
<silverlightning> there is a lxde channel
<silverlightning> there are usually a few here that are good with lubuntu
<hulaka> how it's called?
<KM0201> hulaka: did you check that box  "show menus provided by window managers when desktop is clicked"? (sorry, i'm late)
<silverlightning>    #lxde
<hulaka> KM - probably
<hulaka> Don't remember well
<hulaka> can it be undone?
<hulaka> that's how it looks: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7176/screen5p.png
<silverlightning> ...you are where no man has been before
<hulaka> lool
<hulaka> what do you even talk bout
<hulaka> it was so easily made
<hulaka> oh, why I didn't check the internet for what KM wrote
<hulaka> people been there
<hulaka> though, now we'll see if there's a solution ...
<thegladiator> how do I remove the desktop icon's shadow ?
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> the gladiator, probably settings under preferances
<hulaka> pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<hulaka> + terminal
<hulaka> solved :)
<silverlightning> great
<silverlightning> very clever of you
<silverlightning> thegladiator: menu-preferences. open box config?
<silverlightning> hulaka:  how did it happen in the first place?
<thegladiator> how do I remove the lwhere i menu pref
<hulaka> well, it's probably connected with my research of small fonts problem
<hulaka> probably thought that checking that box will change anything
<hulaka> or indeed did it accidently
<hulaka> I don't know, doesn't matter
<silverlightning> these things happen
<silverlightning> I usually mess up in terminal
<silverlightning> I all kinds of weird issues after following a guide some where
<silverlightning> or any of the suggestions you get here lol
<hulaka> well, linux set up is always problematic for me
<hulaka> something is always wrong
<hulaka> especially since i have a lil paranoia
<hulaka> and i want everything to be set ok
<hulaka> so when something is wrong I go crazy :P
<Xapian> Hi all!
<Xapian> Why does not work the website lubuntu.net?
<Xapian> who here?
<Xapian> :(
<Xapian> help please
<Xapian> or i go on Windows :P
<KM0201> that's a pretty ignorant way to try and get help... lol, threatening to go to windows
<hulaka> Any idea why some fonts in Lubuntu 11.10 (mostly in some software & some websites) look smaller & ugly? Libreoffice looks just terrible
<KM0201> look fine to me
<hulaka> >.<
<hulaka> I don't know ... so small, basically something wrong with it too cause even when I write something in Libre
<hulaka> with some usual size
<hulaka> it looks bad
<hulaka> not clean or however you call it
<hulaka> any idea? Or maybe a suggestions how to set fonts in settings or what not
<tzhuang> hello. does anyone know whats a permanent way to map caps lock in lubuntu
<tzhuang> google search gets me to xmodmap but it resets after boot
<dmorfin> how do we edit menus under 11.10?  I tried using alacarte (like I used to) and it complains about gnome-panel not being installed... I went to install that, and it said it would conflicted with 151 packages..
<KM0201> alacarte has never worked under lxde. you edit menus by edtinga configuration file
<KM0201> i think its in the FAQ...
<KM0201> !faq
<ubot5> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> hmm, thats not it
<KM0201> hold on
<dmorfin> alacarte worked for me until yesterday ;)
<KM0201> with LXDE?
<KM0201> that would reallys urprise me
<dmorfin> yes
<KM0201> hmm
<dmorfin> then when I upgraded to 11.10, it decided that gnome-panel invalidates the world of packages (things like qt, virtualbox, vlc, etc)
<dmorfin> I should say, I'm running with Menu configured for my panel, and alacarte lets you edit that
<dmorfin> it didn't let me edit the desktop menu
<kylpo> I haven't found a change log for lubuntu 11.10. Anyone have a link or able to tell me some changes?
<tzhuang> who's the lubuntu guru here?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Unit193> tzhuang: You get QQ working?
<dmorfin> anybody know if lxmenuedit is available in some package?
<tzhuang> !ask
<tzhuang> Unit193: naw =P i went to do other stuff
<tzhuang> Unit193: i just obliterated all of my harddrive reinsatlling winxp and lubuntu
<tzhuang> Unit193: so there's a lot of housekeeping to do. one thing keeps popping up after the next
<tzhuang> Unit193: like i'll want to edit my bashrc but then i realized my caps kep wasnt mapped to my ESC anymore
<tzhuang> Unit193: so then i went to do that and then my backup files were on my windows partition so i was looking into automount
<tzhuang> Unit193: well you get the picture
<tzhuang> why does sylpheed freeze up when it's grabbing mail. i'd like to use it over tbird because it's integrated
<trakinas> hey guys!
<trakinas> my network applet has vanished after an update. how to fix that?
<KM0201> have yout ried restarting?
<tzhuang> does lubuntu support minimize to tray for tbird?
<trakinas> KM0201: in fact, is not me. is my sister. I hate to give her support over telephone. I don't have any idea if she has reseted it. I dont have any idea how her screen shows up to her. all I know is that she cant connect to the internet.
<KM0201> hmm
<trakinas> *s/reseted/restarted/rg
<KM0201> well, i'd first start by asking her to restart
<trakinas> KM0201: she said it has vanished before today - so it means she has already turned it on and off.
<tzhuang> does lubuntu support minimize to tray for tbird?
#lubuntu 2011-10-16
<trakinas> is there a mway to connect to the internet without the nm try icon?
<lcb> hi. do you know how can i add an application as 'autostart'? Just add a symlink to home/user/.config/autostart ?
<lcb> yes. tested and works
<tzhuang> does anyone have scim working with googlepinying here?
<tzhuang> i installed scim according to these instructions http://code.google.com/p/scim-googlepinyin/
<tzhuang> but i can't seem to be able to input chinse
<trakinas> tzhuang: I dont. cant help you. sorry!
<trakinas> why booting lubuntu on VirtualBox is so slow? Have I missed anything?
<tzhuang> how can you minimize tbird to tray in lubuntu
<trakinas> tzhuang: I think you need to install a plugin for that
<tzhuang> trakinas: any idea what plugin?
<tiox> Sound has me confused. I was under the impression I could have sound from headphones only come out of headphones, but it seems this is not the case if I use alsamixer.
<tiox> Am I stuck with this issue, or is there a way to fix the audio so when I plug a set of headphones, in, the speakers shut off and the headphones are the only devices accepting input?
<trakinas> tzhuang: i think there is one called AllTray, where you can put any program on the systray
<trakinas> see if you find it on synaptic
<tzhuang> trakinas: i see it
<tzhuang> trakinas: but it doesn't list LXDE as supported D:
<trakinas> tzhuang: well, you can try it.
<tzhuang> trakinas: hmm have you tried it?
<tzhuang> trakinas: rebooting brb
<trakinas> tiox: I really can't help you. In general, when I plug a phone, there  is no sound from the speakers.
<trakinas> tiox: and I never really played around with "phone"/"mixer" output
<tiox> Any answer is as good as no answer I guess.
<penguinnerd> So, anybody know what's up with lubuntu.net? It's redirecting me to the ubuntu wiki entry.
<penguinnerd> Is anybody around?
<phillw> penguinnerd: yes there is some one about
<penguinnerd> Oh, hello.
<penguinnerd> So, do you know what's going on with lubuntu.net?
<penguinnerd> It redirects me to the ubuntu wiki.
<phillw> penguinnerd: the server for lubuntu.net was overloaded, so it was re-directed to the lubuntu area on the Canonical servers (which are also under immense strain)
<penguinnerd> Oh. That was my theory, but I wasn't sure. Thanks much.
<phillw> I'm just trying to arrange back up server band width for lubuntu.net
<l33_> hi
<sagaci> hi
<hulaka> Is there some way to make desktop icons smaller? [Lubuntu 11.10]
<l33_> wouldnt be opensource if you couldnt ;)
<hulaka> Well I realise that ... but HOW you do it
<stlsaint> hulaka: hrm, should have options via open box menu
<hulaka> No, OpenBox has no settings considering desktop icons
<l33_> you have to make your own desktop/icon theme
<l33_> but dont ask me how, i dont know that
<hulaka> >.<
<l33_> sorry
<hulaka> damn, linux is always so problematic for me
<l33_> it seems to be problematic, but in the ende its easier as any other operating system i guess
<hulaka> exactly
<l33_> be happy, you can change the desktop theme
<hulaka> then maybe you have an idea why some fonts on some software look so damn small?
<l33_> i dont know how, but there are some articles in the net on how to make you own icon theme for ubuntu
<l33_> no, havent noticed  that here, that some fonts are small
<l33_> i had this problem years ago with windows xp
<hulaka> Libreoffice looks really shitty, fonts are so tiny, especially navigator panel
<l33_> there the problem was, that i had a small screen resolution
<l33_> so, everything needed to be small to fit into the screen
<l33_> looking now at libre office
<l33_> here its normal size in libre office ( icons and fonts)
<l33_> you can optimize the toolbar of libre office
<hulaka> I have 1280x1024 resolution, don't know if it's "small"
<hulaka> how?
<l33_> its allright
<l33_> in the toolbar click on customize
<hulaka> I don't see how that's helpful
<hulaka> But basically it's not just Libre
<hulaka> It's some certain software
<hulaka> Even certain websites
<hulaka> while other are ok
<hulaka> and system fonts (like in system menu) are ok
<hulaka> >.<
<l33_> first, as it is opensource, i would guess you can change everything
<l33_> on ubuntu, some configurations arent stored in text files, most are stored in nomral textfiles
<l33_> so editing them shouldnt be the problem
<hulaka> yes well, but by default it all should be ok
<hulaka> before I had Ubuntu 11.04 and it was all right
<l33_> here, i am usin lastes lubuntu, an di dont see a difference concerning the size of fonts and icons compared to other operating systems
<hulaka> then I don't know what's wrong ...
<l33_> i really dont know
<l33_> are you using an nvidia graphics card?
<hulaka> yes
<l33_> are you using the drivers that were installed with lubuntu or do you use nvidia drivers( from nvidia homepage)
<l33_> here, really, with lubuntu 11.10 everything is as normal: no small icons
<l33_> so, i guess, it has something to do with how lubuntu is configured on your system
<hulaka> Icons are ok
<l33_> maybe, as a test, just change easily the desktop theme
<hulaka> Fonts are too small on some software
<hulaka> simple as that
<hulaka> It's 64 bit though ... maybe something is not the best supported yet
<hulaka> I don't know
<l33_> k
<l33_> ok
<l33_> i do have a workaround for you
<l33_> go ro libre office
<l33_> to
<l33_> then menu tools go to options
<l33_> then under view there you can change the scaling
<l33_> try 130 %
<l33_> and i think i do have a even better work around for you
<l33_> just change the screen resolution
<l33_> under lubuntu start menu go to display settings
<l33_> and change the resolution to a lower value
<hulaka> it's not the case ...
<l33_> these work-arounds are working here and helping getting bigger icons and fonts on lubunt 11.10 amd64
<hulaka> eh
<l33_> mmm
<hulaka> yea well, but like I'm saying there problem only with SOME stuff
<hulaka> changing resolution changes everything
<hulaka> so the stuff that actually was allright, isn't when changing resolution
<l33_> okay, i guess libre office is still running with java
<hulaka> scaling - well, it also makes everything bigger
<hulaka> and basically libreoffice fonts also look ... disorted or something
<hulaka> they're not clean
<hulaka> so even if I change scaling - it's looks bad
<hulaka> jesus ... maybe I'm just too demanding
<hulaka> and that's the main problem xD
<l33_> you can try to use the opensource nvidia drivers that comes with lubuntu
<l33_> i dont know how small some icons or fonts are
<l33_> but you can easily change them
<l33_> i dont know how, but you really should find out easily
<l33_> have to go now
<l33_> c ya laters ;)
<hulaka> peace
<l33_> ;)
<l33_> good luck
<hulaka> is there some way to take a screenshot in lubuntu?
<hulaka> [besides "scrot" command in terminal]
<hulaka> could someone help me?
<ardian> Hi is there any battery widget or something ?
<ahma> I came here to thank devs. Like newest lubuntu more than ubuntu. =) Even I have Intel i3 and 4GB ram.
<silverlightning> I like lubuntu too
<silverlightning> ahma: sometimes Ubuntu behaves very sluggish for no known reason, I suspect driver trouble if specs are with in the 2 GHz zpu and 2GB ram
<ahma> It is faster to use imo (read: functionality)
<silverlightning> oh yes, at least right away. I suppose it depends on what you get used to
<silverlightning> I initially went for lubuntu because I had a laptop with minimal specs that I wanted to keep alive
<ahma> Yes
<silverlightning> it seems ubuntu is best with dual core 2GHz and up
<ahma> Me 2 (256ram)
<silverlightning> lubuntu runs on 700MHz,
<silverlightning> or even less
<silverlightning> 700 is what I have on the old one
<ahma> But lubuntu seems to be just a bit faster with 4GB ram laptop too
<silverlightning> yes, I installed 11.04 on both computers, even though the new handles ubuntu fine
<silverlightning> I really need the old laptop to run fine
<silverlightning> I can't buy a new one right now
<silverlightning> I really don't need a new one either, silly to give the old one up when it works fine
<silverlightning> it is fun to make an old laptop run again too
<ahma> I must say that my other (old laptop) computer does not run fine with lubuntu, but enough fine to surf internet etc.
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> what specs do you have?
<silverlightning> I have a really old laptop, with new hard drive, and some new ram, which I got cheaply on ebay
<silverlightning> I bought 1GB ram, but I suppose 512MB is the beneficial peek on this laptop
<ahma> 1400MHZ Pentium, 240MB ram
<silverlightning> and lubuntu runs fine with everything, except flash is a bit jerky, but there are ways about it
<silverlightning> oh, your computer would be like new with 1 or 2 GB ram
<silverlightning> promise
<silverlightning> it really should run fine with everything,
<ahma> Nah, it runs enough fine. And newer know when motherboard or anything else will be dead
<ahma> Never*
<silverlightning> what model do you have ahma?
<silverlightning> your computer should be faster than mine, noticeably
<ahma> Fujitsu Siemens pro amilo V2000
<silverlightning> hey, my laptop was new in 2001, it is a handme down lol
<ahma> Maybe it runs, but I think it does not run 'fine'
<silverlightning> mother boards can last a looooooooooooong time,
<ahma> Yes,but HP G62 seems to run. "Fine"
<silverlightning> for me fine is; boots reasonably quickly, runs with no hangups or issues, applications launches reasonably quickly too
<silverlightning> you are right, there are no guarantees with old hardware, but in my experience, minor fixes and repairs have been worth it.
<silverlightning> Hps are very solid in my experience
<ahma> When I need specs, I use newer laptop. Only sometimes using that old one.
<silverlightning> I have noticed buntu and lubuntu run lighter and faster on systems with less specs than others, which is odd
<silverlightning> This old packard bell has lasted for ever, and the main reason why I still have it is it has rescued me many times. it still runs fine
<silverlightning> ahma: does your hard drive come out fine in system profiler and benchmark?
<silverlightning> or, no disk utility I mean
<ahma> Some things are missing
<silverlightning> old computer can't compare to new cpu's and hd graphics
<silverlightning> but your cpu is pretty up to standard still
<silverlightning> ram is not
<ahma> Yes I know
<silverlightning> have you ran htop?
<silverlightning> in terminal
<ahma> Sometimes
<silverlightning> what does it show?
<ahma> Can't remember
<silverlightning> run it then ; )
<silverlightning> and make a screen shot
<ahma> With this Samsung Galaxy S?
<ahma> XD I'm using phone right now
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/179314
<ahma> Love that Fujitsu Siemens at panel
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> I was checking what kind of computer and ram it would take
<silverlightning> it should be easy and low price
<silverlightning> but if you really don't use the laptop much at all
<silverlightning> I haven't done much alterations after install
<silverlightning> only added a few applications
<silverlightning> a bit odd memory is that low?
<silverlightning> this laptop with 700MHz exceeds 250MB in jumps with launch of anything, but hardly ever exceeds much above 300-350
<silverlightning> ahma, I think your old system would utilize 512MH RAM much the same way, even more
<silverlightning> have your laptop been looted for ram at one point?
<silverlightning> this laptop is my lubuntu/linux test and try
<silverlightning> I work on a Vista computer 2.7GHz processor, and 3GB RAM, it is much the same as this old computer with regards to speed.
<silverlightning> Windows 7 is better on the same system
<silverlightning> I haven't noticed much improvement in 64 bit computers when it comes to regular applications I use
<Ibis> Anyone having issues installing Lubuntu 11.10 from a CD by any chance?
<Ibis> I can not run lubuntu and see LIVE desktop. It drops to shell after it fails to load it's GUI.
<silverlightning> I installed 11.10 from cd
<silverlightning> it booted fine in two different laptops
<silverlightning> ibis, I have had that in Ubuntu, some gaphic cards have problems with drivers, and boot up to a black screen after the first bootup menue choices
<manuee> hi all, first time installing lubuntu here i have a problem
<manuee> i fresh boot it after installing, and I dont see anythinng, just a black screen no mouse nor anything
<manuee> as if x didnt start or somethign
<silverlightning> no signs of grub or anything?
<manuee> nope
<manuee> i boot, see the typical bios stuf, then black
<manuee> i can alt f1 and login fine
<silverlightning> something went wrong with install
<manuee> argh
<manuee> i dont see any weird messages on restarting lxdm
<silverlightning> hmm, but what
<manuee> on the X log i see no screens  found
<silverlightning> in a terminal like environment ?
<manuee> thats proabbly why... strange because using the llive cd i could see everything working fine
<manuee> yeah in the terminal runing sudo tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<manuee> (im an ubuntu user for some years)
<manuee> just on this laptop im sick of it being sluguish =)
<silverlightning> lubuntu usually behaves much like ubuntu for me, but better on some hardware
<silverlightning> lubuntu is considerably lighter and faster
<manuee> thats what im hoping
<silverlightning> manuee: , you verified file checksum, on download, and disk health before install?
<manuee> nanoing the x log file i see Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<silverlightning> ah, driver issue?
<manuee> looks like nvidia drivers arent working for some reason yeh
<manuee> crap
<manuee> i didnt silverlightning nope
<silverlightning> but very odd they worked in live cd?
<Ibis> silverlightning: I didn't have this problem in lubuntu 11.04 :S           I'll get lts then, It doesn't need to be new or fancy. I use this as a computer rescue disk.
<manuee> yeh it worked fine
<silverlightning> when I have had graphic driver issues, I could not get to live cd
<manuee> dunno if it was using them or what but it was working
<manuee> yeh same here
<silverlightning> do you still have the download file, and location of dowload ?
<silverlightning> would be easy to get the md5 sum checked
<silverlightning> Ibis, then it should not be video card driver problem
<silverlightning> I'm not sure what changes they have made with driver packages,
<manuee> i stil have the dl file yeh
<manuee> i believe i chose NL to dl from
<manuee> no wait
<silverlightning> if you can get to the md5 sum, it should be listed on the down load site
<manuee> i downloaded the torrent silverlightning
<manuee> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<silverlightning> then you probably have a folder or note with the check sum
<silverlightning> ooh, direct download link
<manuee> i used the torrent from this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<silverlightning> you did get iso only, or additional info?
<manuee> no md5 there
<manuee> iso only
<SAKKED> SUP?
<SAKKED> how can i install lubuntu with WUBI?
<silverlightning> regular 32 bit?
<silverlightning> or 64?
<SAKKED> 64
<silverlightning> sorry, I mean manuee
<manuee> i think i should try reinstalling nvidia
<manuee> 32bit
<silverlightning> wubi?
<silverlightning> which might be tricky, and you shouldn't have to really
<SAKKED> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu_installer)
<SAKKED> i DLed lubuntu image
<SAKKED> and it has wubi
<SAKKED> o.o
<silverlightning> manuee, check you dowload folder
<manuee> yeh only the iso image there silverlightning
<silverlightning> SAKKED: isn't that just default installation in CD?
<silverlightning> as opposed to the alternative with out, for very minimal specs
<silverlightning> darn
<silverlightning> menuee, anyhow, if you run disk health check, in install menue, it is enought
<silverlightning> manuee, I have had quirks on install, and after a second attempt it has worked fine
<manuee> thanks silverlightning
<manuee> ill try that if reinstalling nvidia doesnt work
<silverlightning> if it comes out right, the disk is fine at least
<silverlightning> there are often some really clever guys here
<silverlightning> at least one or one and a half
<manuee> heheh =)
<manuee> i might try installing the drivers from the nvidia page
<manuee> when i had ubuntu on this machine thats what i had runing
<manuee> cant remember i fthey were necessary though
<manuee> it was on 10.04 though who knows
<silverlightning> which really should be the same driver in lubuntu
<manuee> realy?
<manuee> cool
<Ibis> silverlightning: It's even affecting a great computer my friend uses. No problem running regular Ubuntu from USB. But running lubuntu from CD is .... ... .. . . -.-
<silverlightning> hmm, Ibis you ran the disk health function at boot up?
<silverlightning>  in cd I mean
<silverlightning> if it comes out all right, I'll bet it is graphic driver issues
<silverlightning> but since ubuntu works, I don't see why it should be,hmm
<Ibis> silverlightning: Two perfect downloads actually. Although there is a chance of slight messups. I didn't run check sum. I did downloaded ONCE each on two different operating systems. Two different paths. And two different folders/directory.
<Ibis> I could at least run a checksum today while I still can.
<Ibis> Am I the only one with this issue?
<silverlightning> I don't think check sum matters, as longs as health check comes out fine
<silverlightning> not sure Ibis, manuee have something related, but might be different still
<silverlightning> in the ubuntu room, some have had simillar install issues
<leszek> hi
<willcooke> howdy folks.  Trying out lubuntu 11.10 in place of xubuntu for my mythtv frontend.  I'm trying to map the power key on my remote (keycode 142) to s3 suspend the box.  On XFCE I would map this through the keyboard settings tool.  Is there an equivalent?
<silverlightning> open box config?
<willcooke> silverlightning, not that I can find
<silverlightning> hmm
<willcooke> I expect there is a nice generic way of mapping xevents to scripts, but my Google foo is weak
<SAKKED> If i install with wubi its not same installation as default desktop
<SAKKED> wubi installs it into windows
<SAKKED> theres no option for lubuntu
<SAKKED> when i run wubi
<SAKKED> Ubuntu Xubuntu Kubuntu and mythubuntu
<SAKKED> are options
<SAKKED> and im talking about Lubuntu DVD :D
<SAKKED> *CD
<manuee> yay i has lubuntu runing properly
<manuee> silverlightning, purging  nvidia* and reinstalling nvidia-common worked for me
<silverlightning> great
<manuee> i had 173 installed
<silverlightning> either some mess up during install, or it doesn't work with all nvida cards
<manuee> i now have version current
<manuee> yeh
<manuee> i wont touch it now just in case
<silverlightning> I had something similar with a radeon driver once
<manuee> need to get this laptop ready for tomorrow work
<silverlightning> lots that needs attention ?
<silverlightning> with me it's rather simple I need full office, printer and web to work and I am pretty much set
<manuee> yeh i need lamp stack, and vpn config runing
<silverlightning> I suppose you have to fix vpn at work, where there is any
<silverlightning> vpn worked straight away for me luckily
<silverlightning> just minor settings
<silverlightning> these days it is nice with social medias to run efficient, and all the flash, java, streams to work is a must
<silverlightning> I need a break
<SAKKED> hey guys?!?
<SAKKED> any1 installed thru wubi?
<silverlightning> it is very dormant here, you might find someone clever with wubi in the ubuntu channel, it should be much the same
<silverlightning> or just check in now and then SAKKED
<SAKKED> or maybe i should make normal Lubuntu install
<SAKKED> cause looks like wubi doesnt suppot lubuntu
<silverlightning> I see
<manuee> ungh phpmyadmin is not in the repos?
<manuee> cant be
<manuee> ow wait let me refresh
<KM0201> it should be
<KM0201> i remember installing it a long time ago.
<Ibis> manuee: You'll need to add some sourced. Then apt-get update
<Ibis> Sources*
<manuee> yeh thnx i had changed my default mirror...
<manuee> and needed to update indeed
<silverlightning> has anyone got around to use Gnome player?
<silverlightning> I have a small issue; when i change screen size to larger, frame gets larger, but picture inside stay the same
<silverlightning> If I right click on picture, and choose "full screen" it works, but sort of separately from the rest
<silverlightning> a bit odd
<silverlightning> now mplayer runs in black, sound but no picture
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> hi mark76
<silverlightning> are you in lubuntu?
<mark76> Hi ho silverlightning
<silverlightning> have you used mplayer lately?
<mark76> I'm not at the moment. Why?
<mark76> No
<silverlightning> I open mplayer, it runs some times, with picture, sometimes only audio
<mark76> Hang on
<silverlightning> I can right click in a black mpayer screen, withing the window, and choose "full screen", picture appears
<silverlightning> is this gui trouble? or just mplayer?
<mark76> Apparently Mplayer doesn't like .mov files
<silverlightning> oh I see
<silverlightning> this was a tv download, from a torrent
<silverlightning> just to test the new lubuntu
<mark76> Which file extension?
<silverlightning> they all end with .avi?
<mark76> Have you tried them in another media player?
<silverlightning> no, only the default one
<silverlightning> I can send folder to a external storage, and test in vlc
<mark76> Well I don't have any .avi files
<silverlightning> I'm trying to keep this laptop rather minimal with apps
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> properties show avi video
<silverlightning> the other computer would be xp I have available now
<silverlightning> mplayer is good isn't it?
<silverlightning> I haven't found any better really, just different,
<silverlightning> vlc was nice too, but not developers doesn't seem to like it much
<silverlightning> I did however lol
<mark76> Yeah, mplayer's okay. Though I tend to use xine mire
<mark76> more
<silverlightning> mark76:  do you ever send folders in irc?
<silverlightning> or data
<mark76> No
<silverlightning> I might try xine again
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> I just noticed this plugin in pidgin
<bioterror> DCC requires ports opened
<mark76> I don't think you can send files in irc
<mark76> No, apparently you can
<silverlightning> it works
<mark76> I do know you can't send them in xmpp
<silverlightning> you have a dog
<silverlightning> I used to
<mark76> Not mine
<mark76> My friend's
<silverlightning> : )
<silverlightning> is it an mplayer issue or a lxde issue?
<mark76> I wish my nose wasn't so stuffed all the time
<mark76> No idea. Send me a small .avi file
<mark76> Just a minute or so
<silverlightning> not sure I know how to
<mark76> Right click on my name in this window and choose Send File from the menu
<silverlightning> do you get anything on your end?
<mark76> Nope
<silverlightning> are you in pigin?
<mark76> Yep
<silverlightning> you might have to mark of in the plugin setting
<silverlightning> not sure
<silverlightning> http://imagebin.org/179335
<mark76> Do it again
<silverlightning> now I ended up with two
<mark76> Oh?
<silverlightning> not sure how to start it?
<mark76> Start what?
<bioterror> Sun20:49 <bioterror> DCC requires ports opened
<silverlightning> you know, the action where you are sent a "accept data transfer" thing
<silverlightning> mark just sent me a picture
<silverlightning> works one way at least
<mark76> Ah right
<silverlightning> I'm afraid I don't know how to set port open
<silverlightning> it shows open in torrent client
<silverlightning> not sure in pigin
<silverlightning> pidgin
<silverlightning> never mind
<mark76> Search me
<mark76> Apparently I can send them but I can't receive
<bioterror> that's becouse of NAT?
<silverlightning> or I can receive but not send?
<mark76> Maybe
<mark76> Send me something bodhizazen
<mark76> Sorry
<mark76> bioterror:
<bodhizazen> LOL
 * bodhizazen sends mark76 some popcorn
<bioterror> mmmm
<SAKKED> whats the difference between alternate and desktop?
<bioterror> SAKKED, alternate is a text based installer
<mark76> Alternate is SOOOO 90s :p
<bodhizazen> alternate is for install only, has a more robust installer
<bioterror> alternate works ;)
<bodhizazen> and a few more options (encryption)
<bodhizazen> desktop runs "live" desktop and installs as well
<SAKKED> ;DD
<SAKKED> i want to install lubuntu to my old laptop
<bodhizazen> OK
<SAKKED> and im going to use only lubuntu
<SAKKED> not windows
<mark76> Hmmm
<SAKKED> so ?
<SAKKED> alternate or dektop?
<bodhizazen> don't let us hold you back =)
<bodhizazen> either SAKKED
<SAKKED> ok
<bodhizazen> if you have to ask, I would say desktop
<KM0201> if your machine will work w/ the desktop (ie, it's not very old/low on ram) use the desktop CD
<mark76> Have you attempted to send me a file bioterror?
<KM0201> the alt cd isn't hard, but it can be intimidating if you've never used it before.
<bioterror> mark76, yes I have
<SAKKED> that laptop have 512mb ram and 2.4GHZ processor
<mark76> And I received no notification that a file was being offered
<bodhizazen> if lubuntu does not work for you, try slitaz or tinycore
<mark76> So, it must be at my end
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I would not suggest tinycore
<SAKKED> which one shuold i use?
<bodhizazen> why not ?
<bodhizazen> SAKKED, lubuntu first, slitaz second
<SAKKED> wat
<SAKKED> i mean alternate install or dekstop?
<SAKKED> desktop
<bodhizazen> either SAKKED
<silverlightning> I can send to a user in a different channel
<mark76> Well I've no idea why I can't receive files in irc
<silverlightning> go to plugin
<silverlightning> mark off for the top one
<mark76> Which one? There are millions of them
<silverlightning> only 18
<mark76> You're going to have to be more specific
<mark76> Try it now
<silverlightning> accept out transfer or something like that
<mark76> I'm still not getting it
<mark76> Yikes
<mark76> You couldn't find a smaller one!?
<silverlightning> sorry, only size
<mark76> Damn
<silverlightning> tv show
<mark76> That's going to take hours
<silverlightning> only half it seems
<silverlightning> or 20 min
<mark76> We'll see
<mark76> 1:32
<wxl> dang remind me never to install another network manager. that was a pain in the brain
<tarvid> lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso brings up the install language selection screen
<tarvid> select english
<tarvid> down arrow to install
<tarvid> flashing cursor in the upper left corner
<tarvid> what to do?
<silverlightning> move cursor to down arrow?
<mark76> 12% uploaded
<silverlightning> or is mouse acting up?
<mark76> Downloaded
<KM0201> it's probably still loading, if all he sees is a cursor in the upper right
<tarvid> cursor in upper left gone, now blank screen
<wxl> is there a reason people suggest editing keybindings in lubuntu-rc.xml rather than using xbindkeys?
<tarvid> lubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso says Undefined video mode number:314 and then lays there dead
<wxl> use expert install mode and check the correct video mode maybe
<tarvid> never get that far
<wxl> nonono
<wxl> at boot
<tarvid> how does one do that?
<silverlightning> 1/4 transfered
<tarvid> ISOLINUX starts, then message
<wxl> tarvid: restart and watch for the boot menu that says something about hitting install or expert install or something or other
<wxl> use expert install
<wxl> it will automatically assume install if you do nothing
<tarvid> Now have a Lubuntu splash screen, maybe I should let it go for an hour or two
<mark76> 32%
<tarvid> Old Dell 2400 1.7Ghz, 1GB RAM
<silverlightning> should run anything fine, lubuntu windows 7
<tarvid> b;ue and white dots keep advancing
<mark76> 41%
<mark76> 57%
<mark76> Anything except Ubuntu 11:10, silverlightning :p
<bioterror> ubuntu 11:10, is that a new part in bible? :)
<silverlightning> what?
<mark76> 71%
<wxl> hah
<mark76> You need a full gig to run 11:10
<wxl> it's right after revelations
<wxl> a full gig???
<wxl> wow that's huge
<wxl> (compared to the 20 or so windows 7 wants)
<silverlightning> full gig?
<mark76> I only have 1 gigabyte of memory. Than a quarter of that goes to graphics :(
<mark76> 85%
<wxl> oh you meant memory
<wxl> hh
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> 91%
<silverlightning> you think you could benefit from 2GB?
<silverlightning> which really should be a easy upgrade
<mark76> Okay. I tried playing that file you sent me in mplayer and all I get is the soundtrack
<wxl> memory is always a great upgrade imho
<mark76> Works fine in Xine
<bioterror> someone can come and pickup 4GB of 1333MHz DDR3 for a 15 euros ;)
<silverlightning> nice
<silverlightning> mark76, try right click in mplayer window, then choose full screen
<silverlightning> are you in xine mark76?
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> Where's the full screen option?
<silverlightning> it's in mplayer
<mark76> I can't see it
<silverlightning> it's odd, this comes from a torrent with tons of recommendations
<silverlightning> ok withing the black mplayer window, running with audio, right click, then full screen
<silverlightning> and works on the xp laptop
<silverlightning> in vlc
<mark76> I don't have that option in my version
<silverlightning> what? are we in the same lubuntu?
<mark76> Mplayer should be the same in all desktops
<mark76> Send me a screenshot of your mplayer menu
<gazra> Hello, can someone please help me? I¿m trying to install lubuntu 10.10 with dual-boot on a computer that has W7 already. I have tried everything and it just doens't work, I'm wondering if there is an error in the installation images.
<mark76> Nope, it doesn't work
<mark76> Useless piece of cr*p
<mark76> I'd use XIne if I were you
<mark76> Xine works fine
<gazra> Ups I meant Lubuntu 11.10
<silverlightning> I can't make it take pic
<silverlightning> weird
<silverlightning> too much with film running?
<gazra> Anyone could please give me any clue, I have read a lot of howtos and followed several, it doesn't work
<gazra> I even tried to manually change the boot flag and install the boot manager in the partition of Linux, and I get missing operating System
<gazra> No one?
<silverlightning> mark76: daft really, I cannot make screen shot with mplayer open, but I am just right clicking in mplayer window
<silverlightning> gazra, you choose only / for flagging, not /boot
<silverlightning> lubuntu does the rest usually
<silverlightning> gazra, you did try to boot the live cd, and reinstall boot with the boot repair stuff. There is a guide that show how to install the app from terminal in live cd, to fix it
<mark76> It's probably a bug silverlightning
<silverlightning> might get fixed then
<silverlightning> wonder if it is mplayer or lxcde
<gazra> silverlightning, I have tried to reinstall the whole thing from scratch, with no success
<mark76> It's mplayer
<silverlightning> or windows manger, I can never tell the difference
<silverlightning> I see
<gazra> silverlightning, can you send me the link for the how to install the app from Terminal in Live CD?
<silverlightning> oh, maybe wait
<silverlightning> http://mybookmarks.ro/desktop-ubuntu/boot-repair-fix-ubuntu-boot-issues-after-installing-another-os-or-faulty-grub-upgrade/
<silverlightning> this is the best bootloader fuction,
<silverlightning> there was another ubuntu help guide, but i can't find it
<silverlightning> but it is the same bootloader, and the one recommended for lubuntu
<silverlightning> gazra: after terminal install it will appear in the menu
<silverlightning> with a wrench icon like the picture there
<silverlightning> fount it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<silverlightning> that is the official guide I think
<silverlightning> and the one that worked for me
<SAKKED> had to DL alternate because i have only 650mb disc :D
<SAKKED> is it hard to install from alternate cd?
<silverlightning> not sure
<silverlightning> I think I installed with the 592MB image, just regular install
<RaitoYagami> Somebody help me, how I configure the bluetooth device?
<bioterror> !bluetooth
<ubot5> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<RaitoYagami> I don't know how to access it. I followed this instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<RaitoYagami> How I insert the applet indicator bluetooth?
<tarvid> Now I get login timed out after 60 seconds.
<SAKKED> soon i haz lubuntu
<Ibis> SAKKED: Did it worked out?
<SAKKED> no
<SAKKED> i just burned it to DVD
<SAKKED> =)
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> I have tinycore on a DVD somewhere :D
<bioterror> burn 30MB image to 4GB disc
<phillw> SAKKED: if your computer has ethernet connection, you can always use the minimal install route. It downloads just enough to kick ubuntu into terminal mode, then you add Lubuntu from the internet.
<trakinas> hi guys. I have no apps on my Desktop Session Settings
<trakinas> how do I add them there? I guess this is blocking my network manager from starting
<trakinas> brb...
#lubuntu 2012-10-08
<Gosy> hm
<Dice-Man> hi people
<IboS> hi
<IboS> i have a problem with conky on lubuntu
<IboS> it doesn't launch
<IboS> it doesn't show anything
<IboS> i launch conky
<IboS> it says conky:desktop window (number) is subwindows of root window (number)
<kanliot> since lubuntu doesn't use compositing, you need a special conky config
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm looking for the lubuntu developers mailing list
<cristian_c> but I don't find it :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> launchpad ubuntu team is not they?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sorry lubuntu
<cristian_c> JohnDoe_71Rus, I was told to write to their mailing list :)
<cristian_c> JohnDoe_71Rus, but I don't know what mailing list the launchpad lubuntu team uses
<Gosy> howdy y'all
<KJDHS> Hello, can i get some help here ? :) i accidentally deleted my desktop folder
<kanliot> How did you delete it
<KJDHS> in my home user foler
<KJDHS> folder*
<kanliot> was it file manager
<KJDHS> no, just "Desktop"
<kanliot> was it moved to trashcan
<KJDHS> and now everything on the actual desktop appears in my user folder
<kanliot> in pcmanfm?
<KJDHS> yes but i emptied the trashcan
<kanliot> is your problem recreating a "Desktop" folder
<KJDHS> the file manager is working
<kanliot> or something with pcmanfm
<KJDHS> yes, exactly
<KJDHS> recreating the "desktop" folder is the problem
<kanliot> just create a "Desktop" folder in your home folder
<kanliot> mind the capital letter
<KJDHS> it doesn't work properly, it appears on the desktop aswel, and everything i create on the desktop appears along side with it
<KJDHS> on the user folder
<kanliot> are you sure you created the folder correctly?
<kanliot> logouty and login to restart pcmanfm
<kanliot> or just restart it if you know how
<KJDHS> pcmanfm the file manager is working great
<kanliot> you need to restart the program that shows files on the desktop. no?
<KJDHS> no, the problem is that...now if i create a shortcut on my desktop, it appears the shortcut on my user folder instead in the "desktop" folder
<kanliot> i need you to restart the pcmanfm desktop
<KJDHS> and if i create in my user folder, a folder named "Desktop" then it appears that too on my actual Desktop
<kanliot> ^
<KJDHS> how do i restart pcmanfm desktop ? :)
<kanliot> logout is easy
<KJDHS> i did that already, it did not work
<kanliot> hold on i will delete my dekstop folder
<KJDHS> ok..
<kanliot> does it give you a "specified directory is invalid" error?
<KJDHS> no
<KJDHS> my user folder now is acting just like the desktop folder which i deleted
<KJDHS> i had "specified directory is invalid" errors about the shortcuts i had on desktop, since they were deleted
<Zephyrus1> test
<kanliot> please edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<kanliot> the first XDG_ line
<kanliot> is that too technical?
<kanliot> brb
<KJDHS> ok
<KJDHS> brb
<KJDHS> i am back, kanliot...the problem is fixed, if you want to know how let me know
<kanliot> hhow
<KJDHS> open up a lxterminal
<KJDHS> write in it gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<KJDHS> modifiy the first line into this
<KJDHS> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<KJDHS> just write at the end after the slash Desktop
<KJDHS> save it
<KJDHS> and then create a desktop folder in your user folder, it will appear aswel for the moment on your desktop
<KJDHS> restart your pc
<KJDHS> and yuou are done, it will disappear from your desktop
<KJDHS> you*
<kanliot> k
<kanliot> i put some instructions on the pcmanfm wiki page
<KJDHS> well...i'm glad that it's alright now..
<KJDHS> thanks for the help
<kanliot> you're welcome
<KJDHS> bye kanliot
<bennypr0fane> hello, I have dialogs popping up out of proportion, too large so the buttons are off the screen. How can I make these smaller?
<bennypr0fane> there is one in Opera browser for activating Opera Link. the dialog for this has its buttons ("next, "cancel") at the bottom, but i can't see them
<kanliot> you can drag with window with alt+mouse button
<bennypr0fane> ha, cool!
<Zephyrus1> Hello
<Zephyrus1> I've got a question
<kanliot> hi
<kanliot> i knew that
<bennypr0fane> hi Zephyrus1, go ahead
<Zephyrus1> :D
<Zephyrus1> i reinstalled lubuntu yesterday
<Zephyrus1> and now instead of the grub loader
<bennypr0fane> maybe I can resize windows with a key combo?
<Zephyrus1> i always get a page where i can choose from what to boot
<Zephyrus1> and one of them is 'ubuntu' and the others hdd usb etc
<Zephyrus1> and i cant boot from there
<Zephyrus1> i have to choose hdd first
<Zephyrus1> which doesn't work
<Zephyrus1> and then esc
<Zephyrus1> and then it boots
<kanliot> grub 1.99?
<Zephyrus1> im not sure
<kanliot> fixing grub can be easy
<kanliot> but it's hard to understand
<kanliot> well hard for me anyhow
<Zephyrus1> how can i make a screen shot
<bennypr0fane> grub doesn't usually give you the choice of a boot MEDIUM
<Zephyrus1> i know
<Zephyrus1> its not the grub screen
<Zephyrus1> it looks like bios
<Zephyrus1> but its not biossettings
<bennypr0fane> Zephyrus1 id on't think you can make a screenshot before booting
<bennypr0fane> you'd have to take a photo
<Zephyrus1> yes i mean of the current screen
<kanliot> use a camera
<Zephyrus1> ill just copypaste
<Zephyrus1> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Zephyrus1> [sudo] password for user:
<Zephyrus1> BootCurrent: 0010
<Zephyrus1> Timeout: 0 seconds
<Zephyrus1> BootOrder: 000D,000B,0007,0008,0009,000A,000E,000C,0006
<bennypr0fane> use pastebin.com
<Zephyrus1> there i went
<bennypr0fane> kanliot you know about key combos and how to set them?
<Zephyrus1> sry i was thrown out because of spam ^^
<bennypr0fane> Zeph use pastebin.com
<Zephyrus1> k
<bennypr0fane> spammer!
<bennypr0fane> :-P
<bennypr0fane> kidding
<kanliot> bennypr0fane, i put it on the wiki
<Zephyrus1> http://pastebin.com/ATwQg7TG
<kanliot> if you could test the wiki for me i'd be thankful
<Zephyrus1> so you can see it lists drives and cd etc
<kanliot> or i can just tell you
<kanliot> up to you
<Zephyrus1> and then at the bottom: ubuntu
<Zephyrus1> and ill guess ill quickly make a photo from the boot screen
<Zephyrus1> so ll be gone for another few minutes
<bennypr0fane> the lubuntu wiki? just give me a link
<kanliot> should be on google search
<kanliot> i'm not playing with you, i want to see if you can find it
<kanliot> like i said i'll give you the info
<kanliot> if you can find it, then the wiki is ok...
<bennypr0fane> ok
<bennypr0fane> I'll try "lubuntu key combos"
<kanliot> naa search for lubuntu wiki
<bennypr0fane> of course that gets me to the wiki
<bennypr0fane> why shouldn't it?
<bennypr0fane> is that the whole test or did you want to check sht else?
<bennypr0fane> *sth. else
<kanliot> can you find the keyboard stuff on the lubuntu wiki?
<bennypr0fane> it's the 2nd link in Googl and 1st in Duckduckgo
<bennypr0fane> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<kanliot> anyhow you have the option of editing the openbox config, doing xbindkeys, or by using obkey
<bennypr0fane> clicked throug the headlines
<kanliot> ok
<bennypr0fane> it's cool
<bennypr0fane> not every wiki you can actually find a topic that way
<bennypr0fane> so well done
<bennypr0fane> i think I did xbindkeys yesterday i found it confusing
<bennypr0fane> whats obkey?
<kanliot> it's a simple utility that let's you bind keys
<bennypr0fane> ah, it's right there in the wiki
<Zephyrus1> hello again
<Zephyrus1> so this is odd
<bennypr0fane> preferences>keybd inup
<bennypr0fane> *>keybd input methods?
<Zephyrus1> I actually have ubuntu as an option in my biossetup
<kanliot> obkey?
<bennypr0fane> that gets me to ibus service
<Zephyrus1> *bootoption
<kanliot> sorry i'm newb at grub2
<kanliot> #ubuntu or forums...
<bennypr0fane> no, obkey not installed, i think
<Zephyrus1> yeah i 'fixed' it
<Zephyrus1> http://imgur.com/geWt6
<kanliot> no input methods not what you want
<Zephyrus1> by moving it under the hd option
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> good Zephyrus1
<Zephyrus1> so now it just loads grub normally instead
<bennypr0fane> Zeph but what happened to your grub?
<bennypr0fane> aha
<Zephyrus1> its not the grub making problems
<Zephyrus1> i think its due to ubuntu being a device option in my bios
<Zephyrus1> and when thats choosen as the first boot option
<Zephyrus1> i get this error
<kanliot> i don't even know why ubuntuy is there
<kanliot> do you have a flash drive inserted?
<Zephyrus1> http://imgur.com/Y6ayT
<Zephyrus1> no, not anymore, but i used usb to install lubuntu
<bennypr0fane> this is weird
<kanliot> i thought i knew bios
<kanliot> but i evidently do not
<bennypr0fane> it means that bios must think ubuntu is a medium/device
<Zephyrus1> and you can't really google efficiently for: 'ubuntu in bios boot devices'
<bennypr0fane> so the solution is you just don't choose that to boot, but your hdd?
<kanliot> nope
<Zephyrus1> yes
<Zephyrus1> i put it at top
<Zephyrus1> and it just goes to the grubscreen
<bennypr0fane> kanliot lxkeymap is not it either, is it? then where is this xbindkeys?
<silverarrow> usb boot can be a bit fickely
<bennypr0fane> "fickely"? :-D
<bennypr0fane> is it cli?
<Zephyrus1> apparently it has something to do with EFI
<silverarrow> yeah, biosetting, getting the iso correctly on the flash, ....
<kanliot> try obkey, then editing openbox by hand
<kanliot> then xbindkeys
<kanliot> in order of difficulty
<bennypr0fane> aha
<bennypr0fane> ok
<kanliot> although someone will come in here and say xbindkeys is easier
<kanliot> i know it
<Zephyrus1> iwell ty anyways, it's working now ;)
<bennypr0fane> good
<Zephyrus1> goodbye
<bennypr0fane> you should e-mail Canonical
<Zephyrus1> me?
<bennypr0fane> yeah
<Zephyrus1> Ok
<bennypr0fane> tell em the UEFI secure boot problem is solved
<bennypr0fane> you just let Bios boot right to Ubuntu!
<bennypr0fane> :-D
<Zephyrus1> haxx
<Zephyrus1> :P
<Zephyrus1> im just ignoring the problem, i know
<Zephyrus1> ^^
<bennypr0fane> have a good day!
<Zephyrus1> you too
<bennypr0fane> obkey can't find ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml file
<bennypr0fane> is that supposed to be there? should i create it?
<kanliot> nope
<kanliot> it's a file called lubuntu something.xml
<kanliot> lubuntu-rc.xml
<bennypr0fane> obkey lets me edit that?
<kanliot> i donno
<bennypr0fane> I mean is lubuntu-rc.xml supposed to be there already, or do I need to create it?
<kanliot> should be there
<kanliot> must be there
<bennypr0fane> where exactly?
<kanliot> ~/.config/openbox
<kanliot> in that directory
<bennypr0fane> http://pastebin.com/YKLaTqmv
<bennypr0fane> I'm sortry, I don't know what the ~ means in front of the /
<kanliot> it means home dir
<kanliot> you see it in your bash prompt
<kanliot> actually it works with obkey ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bennypr0fane> yay!
<kanliot> i'm making wiki edits as you make progress :)
<kanliot> about 4 edits so far
<bennypr0fane> cool
<kanliot> yup
<bennypr0fane>  i *dded * keybind now
<bennypr0fane> result * key (first letter of *lph*bet) resizes the *ctive window!
<bennypr0fane> trying to undo this now...
<bennypr0fane> ok got rid of that
<bennypr0fane> apparently if you press "add new sibling keybind", its' assigned the a-key by default, and takes effect if you don't change it
<bennypr0fane> I want to assign "resize active window" to Shift+Pagedown
<kanliot> should be ok
<kanliot> there's a resize function
<bennypr0fane> not working
<bennypr0fane> it does nothing
<kanliot> you probably didn't do openbox --reconfigure
<kanliot> after saving
<bennypr0fane> did not
<bennypr0fane> where is that
<bennypr0fane> oh in the terminal
<kanliot> yup
<kanliot> man openbox
<bennypr0fane> still nothing
<bennypr0fane> save, close obkey, openbox --reconfigure, no effect
<bennypr0fane> what's with the "edge" setting in top right? what's it refer to?
<kanliot> yeah was looking at that
<bennypr0fane> *top right of obkey
<kanliot> snack time
<bennypr0fane> I think the obkey guys should add the info about doing openbox --reconfigure afterwards
<bennypr0fane> yeah, good call
<kanliot> yeah well i didn't see any obkey docs at all
<kanliot> can't complain if they don't exist
<kanliot> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#Resize
<kanliot> openbox actually has fine dox
<cowmix> I asked this last night so sorry for the repeat but does anyone know how to prevent Lubuntu desktop from loading on boot up?
<bioterror> and I told to use "text" on grubs kernel line
<bioterror> and I think so did holstein too
<cowmix> bioterror: Yeah, i wish that worked.. I'll figure it out and post back
<bioterror> why it would not work?
<bioterror> after the "ro" you add "text" without ""
<bioterror> probably there's quiet too
<cowmix> for some odd reason no matter what I do, it boots into X.
<cowmix> I'm going to reinstall and start fresh
<bioterror> it will not boot into X if you use this "text"
<bioterror> you can try it first from grub
<___Dice-Man___> kanliot: ping ?
<IboS> kanliot: hey
<IboS> kanliot: i've read your message can be more precise about this special config of conky in lubuntu ?
<pmatulis> i don't get thumbnails showing up in the file manager (pcmanfm) for .MOV files.  anybody have a clue?  using 12.10 if it matters
<wxl> pmatulis: know where i can find one?
<pmatulis> wxl: find one what?
<wxl> a .mov
<pmatulis> wxl: sure, 'touch test.mov', no?
<wxl> not sure that will work
<wxl> might read headers, metadata, etc. to determine thumbnails
<pmatulis> ha, prolly.  dunno then.  maybe google and d/l a small one
<pmatulis> let me check
<wxl> pmatulis: and when you say thumbnails you mean that it appears as a video file or thumbnails meaning it appears as a screenshot?
<wxl> (to be clear)
<bioterror> probably becouse of filesize
<bioterror> grow the thumbnail filesize for local files
<wxl> cuz i do see a video-specific thumbnail
<wxl> s/thumbnail/icon/
<pmatulis> bioterror: i have a 600 kB file but it does not show
<wxl> pmatulis: you still haven't answered my question
<pibarnas> have you checked tumbler?
<pmatulis> wxl: getting there.  it shows a generic icon (roll of video film)
<wxl> pmatulis: and that's not what you want?
<pmatulis> wxl: but it plays (in vlc)
<wxl> it appears on my end that's all you get :)
<pmatulis> wxl: well in straight ubuntu i got a thumbnail.  first frame?
<wxl> lubuntu != ubuntu
<wxl> pcmanfm != nautilus
<wxl> need i go on?
<pmatulis> wxl: really?  wow.  lubuntu is not ubuntu?
<pmatulis> wxl: i'd rather have a more technical reason
<pmatulis> wxl: if you would oblige
<pmatulis> wxl: and it's logical.  how does one choose what video to play?
<wxl> well, #1 you need to realize that what you want to have or what you think should be isn't necessarily what is
<wxl> for example, many people think lubuntu's choice of mail client is atrocious
<pmatulis> wxl: yeah i zap that thing pretty quick
<wxl> i don't know that video thumbnailing is supported to be frank
<pmatulis> if not having a directory full of identical icons and nonsensical filenames is considered a feature request then if we had a technical reason maybe it can be brought in eventually
<pmatulis> wxl: but thanks for confirming that there is nothing borked on my end
<wxl> yeps
<wxl> there's little things missing here and there
<wxl> a bug report will go a long way in ensuring that we get them all taken care of
<pmatulis> wxl: will submit
<wxl> file it against pcmanfm if not obvious
<wxl> i'll confirm it
<pmatulis> k
<Unit193> wxl: Main tracker is on SF.net.
<wxl> true enough, i'll take care of sticking upstream on there, Unit193
<wxl> or erp
<wxl> good point, yeah both would be good…
<pmatulis> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1064089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064089 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "Thumbnails for .MOV files are not available" [Wishlist,New]
<wxl> pmatulis: thx it'll pop up in my inbox anywho ;)
<pmatulis> wxl: y/w bro
<pmatulis> wow, i hate the fact that you can open 2 firefox windows but they both close when you shut one down
<redderhs> pmatulis: that doesn't happen to me..
<pmatulis> redderhs: what release?
<redderhs> 15.01: mozilla firefox for ubuntu canoncial - 1.0
<pmatulis> redderhs: i mean lubuntu release
<redderhs> 12.04
<redderhs> x64
<pmatulis> redderhs: k, 12.10 here.  i wonder if i should open a bug
<pmatulis> it's definitly a bad thing
<redderhs> use 12.04 its the long term support..
<pmatulis> so?
<redderhs> for the most part the build is very stable and i have very little to complain about
<pmatulis> lts on the destkop is retarted IMO
<pmatulis> in the enterprise it makes sense
<redderhs> think of it as stable and svn
<jude0> Any idea why running xinit with sudo blows up user's home directory requiring re-chmod/grp ing to fix? Has anyone else tried sudo xinit to a remote x server and had issues? I was connecting to a raspberry pi originally but it also seemed not to work to other linux systems. Bug?
<pmatulis> redderhs: what is svn again?
<jude0> subversion
<pmatulis> redderhs: so how does that relate to LTS again?
<redderhs> subversion
<redderhs> thats the way i see it
<redderhs> lts is stable usually
<jude0> @pmatulis if you are talking to me, i have not had issues with xinit on other debians
<pmatulis> redderhs: how does subversion releate to an LTS release?
<redderhs> its my own personal opinion.
<pmatulis> redderhs: alrigthy
#lubuntu 2012-10-09
<wallynuts> hello I'm a bit of noob still and my computer just stopped booting after I took the battery out while it was sleeping.  Now it hangs during startup, right after starting NPT server.  it does give the ok at the end of the line - so I think that is ok.  I can get a term on another TTY and I can startx on vt8.  If any one as some help or advice it would be great
<bioterror> wallynuts, if you can log into to a tty, I would suggest to examine Xorg.0.log
<wallynuts> nothing in Xorg.0.log is jumping out at me but I'm not sure what i'm looking for
<bioterror> errors
<wallynuts> They would be marked EE right?  if so I don't have any in the log file, but I did startX on another tty
<bioterror> yes, should be EE
<wallynuts> It doesn't seem to be an X problem I can load X
<_mak> There is a way to add more than 1 timezone to the default clock?
<_mak> The suggestion given in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock does not fit me..
<Cliperex> please help. lubntu 12.10 , laptop nc6220 usb sockets stoped working. all of them. at first pen drives used to be recogniesd for a minute then disapeared, then not shown at all , now even usb mouse is not identified.
<Cliperex> soory 12.04
<Cliperex> not 120.10
<Cliperex> not 12.10
<Cliperex> i googled this for a few hours , tried few sugestions , bit i need some one who know his way around this thing
<Cliperex> anything ?
<Cliperex> sorry for the spelling. its there a utility or command that reset thre usb connections some how ?
<Cliperex> soi am a linux rookie *kill me now * :-)  but i need somthing , g i v e    m e   s o m e t h i n g
<bioterror> reboot and if it doesnt get fixed, hit your laptopt against corner of the table
<Cliperex> reboot doesnt work.
<Cliperex> yea it an old laptop but i need it to work
<pmatulis> Cliperex: you might have m/b trouble
<bioterror> are you 100% sure it's not hardware related?
<bioterror> must be close to 6 to 7 years old laptop?
<Cliperex> no i am not sure . it an onld machine , ofcourse somthing could be wrong with it. but why dont i get an error note of any kind ?
<pmatulis> Cliperex: and it was working fine or it never worked fine (with 12.04)?
<holstein> i agree with the hardware suggestion... i would try a few live CD's real quick, then you can at least no that its not lubuntu
<Cliperex> fresh install just two days before. everything is fine besides heat. usualy around 60 degrees celsiuse but on rest about 50. can go around 90-100 very bussy ( clean fan - new heatsing compound. i saw on some forum it coulld be power timeout for the usb pen drive to stop working. how can i disable power down for usb sockets
<holstein> Cliperex: i would try a live CD or 2... i nor most other folks i know of need to set that on a lubuntu system
<Cliperex> in windows i can enable/diable usb sockets/hub in the control panel. is there an aequivalnet thing on ubuntu/lubuntu ? i will cosider live cd
<holstein> Cliperex: if the vendor has written such a thing for linux, the lubuntu will support it
<pmatulis> Cliperex: finally, check your kernel logs (/var/log/kern.log)
<pmatulis> when you lose your usb ports
<pmatulis> jude0: no, i'm not talking to you
<Cliperex> <pmatulis>  thankyou. you are thekning. " hub 1-0:1.0: over-current condition on port 2. uhci hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleanup
<Cliperex> i steal have shortcut somwhere i dont know where
<Cliperex> still
<holstein> if it were my box, i would make sure all upgrade were applied... i would try and troubleshoot and rule out hardware issues.. i would try different kernels (with different drivers) in case its a hardware support issue.. i typically find live CD's the easiest/quickest way to do that
<holstein> if i had a USB "hub" plugged in, i would remove that... i would try with just the usb mouse.. use it, test... then test a few sticks.
<Cliperex> no usb devices connected at all. the shortcut is inside the laptop. i need to disconnect the socket somhow
<holstein> Cliperex: i wouldnt worry much about messages if all is working.. i would test a usb device.. the mouse
<Cliperex> all is Not working. Usb devices are dead/
<holstein> Cliperex: we can assume the devices are fine.. the question is, is the usb hardware on the machine bad? or is it hardware support in the kernel that is lacking
<Cliperex> but now i have the log to sea so i can get feedback, wich is somthing, which is what i needed/
<Cliperex> its an old machine with reletive new kernel. the chances are , device fales/
<holstein> Cliperex: maybe try a live cd based on ubuntu 10.04... something more of that "era"
<Cliperex> thnks all, will test. bbl
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there a way to change my location in Lubuntu so it knows I am in my town and NOT in New York?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there a way to change my location in Lubuntu so it knows I am in my town and NOT in New York?
<Unit193> That is generally only used for time, doesn't matter if it is technically where you live.
<Unit193> (I don't like there either, but that is our TZ city)
<Osmodivs> Well, I am -1 hour from New York
<Unit193> In that case, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<kanliot> <Unit193> In that case, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<kanliot> gonna add that to the wiki
<Unit193> kanliot: May be some sort of GUI way, but don't know it (or need to)
<fluitfries> hi all
<fluitfries> is there a way to set windows "sticky" to their workspace, such that when i use the window switcher from my taskbar, it moves my view to that window's workspace?
<IboS> hello
<kanliot> hi
<kanliot> fluitfries, it sounds like you want lxpanel to control workspaces
<IboS> how do i add a program at startup ?
<fluitfries> yea, that sounds right.  is there a setting in lxpanel for that?
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<kanliot> you might be able to tell openbox to change workspaces when you activate a window
<kanliot> but i'm not sure theres a better way
<fluitfries> looked in my taskbar settings and the panel settings but didn't see anything
<wxl> hey ya'll where is the config file that lxsession-edit works with?
<fluitfries> i'll check openbox settings
<kanliot> wxl you might have to look at the source code
<wxl> blah
<fluitfries> nothing there either
<fluitfries> hmmm
<kanliot> try the openbox wiki
<IboS> kanliot: what if my programm is a command line ?
<fluitfries> wait, is lxpanel default or do i need to add it?
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#Alternative_method
<kanliot> it's the bottom panel, lxpanel
<IboS> kanliot: can i add a .desktop file for conky ?
<IboS> sorry for all these questions :)
<kanliot> i would do the alternative method,  a bit quicker for me
<kanliot> and also grab a conky config for lubuntu
<kanliot> and np with all the questions this is the channel 4 it
<IboS> then i should add conky -d to my autostart file
<kanliot> http://fauzimh.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/lubuntu-little-tweaks-1/
<kanliot> try that config let me know if it works
<bioterror> what the heck is this Boot Install Login
<kanliot> i moved stuff off the Guides page into categorized pages
<IboS> thanks kanliot
<IboS> it works
<IboS> i used the alternative method
<fluitfries> seems like maybe tint2 as a replacement for lxpanel, will do what i want with the windows...  but i hate to deviate much from stock ubuntu
<fluitfries> also i know i can hand-code the window behavior to specific workspaces, but that's not what i'm seeking either.
<fluitfries> stock *lubuntu
<fluitfries> well, one setting i wanted on was "show windows from all desktops" in the taskbar's settings.
<fluitfries> lol, ok that's the official solution.
<fluitfries> kanliot, you were right after all.  turning on the above setting moves you to the workspace where you've assigned that window when you click it from lxpanel.  thanks for the help.  :)
<fluitfries> my next question is: does lubuntu ship with anything to record a screen capture by default?
<fluitfries> a video.
<kanliot> try recordmydesktop or kazam
<fluitfries> k tks
<fluitfries> lol, kazam crashes can't connect to pulse audio server
<kanliot> damn
<fluitfries> also listed in lubuntu software center so i'd hope it would work, i'll keep messin
<coder27> Hello. I've just installed lubuntu 12.04. The system is equipped with NVidia card and it is connected to the HD TV.  Fonts are unreadable. xdpyinfo says the DPI is 54x54. Xorg.conf is almost empty. Please help
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I was told to subscribe the lubuntu developers mailing list
<cristian_c> but I don't find it :(
<cristian_c> Do you know something? :)
<kanliot> fluitfries, please confirm this bug 1064575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064575 in kazam (Ubuntu) "kazam crashes on lubuntu w/o pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064575
<kanliot> it's a pain to login to launchpad tell me if you need help
<kanliot> you've been in chat for 60 mins, already got you reporting stuff ;)
<fluitfries> lol  :)  do i post a comment, is that what you mean?
<kanliot> nope just click, "this affects me"
<kanliot> this bug affects me
<fluitfries> k
<fluitfries> one sec
<fluitfries> done, it took me that long to remember which email i used to reg with launchpad forever ago :P
<kanliot> yeah now we wait a few months for a fix
<fluitfries> whee
<kanliot> did you try recordmydesktop
<kanliot> pretty easy to use from command line
<fluitfries> nah, i gave up.  the whim has passed.  :)
<kanliot> ya
<IboS> fluitfries: there is a gtk virson of recordmydeskto
#lubuntu 2012-10-10
<kevin> new to lubunta and cant get a dvd to play...any advice?
<lubuntupc> Hey guys
<bennylb> Is there anyway of making paid apps available in lubuntu software centre?
<bennylb> Another way of putting it. Is there any way of enabling paid apps in lubuntu software center?
<fluitfries> what file managers are ppl using other than pcmanfm?
<holstein> fluitfries: i usually use nautilus, thunar, or mc :)
<fluitfries> i always try mc but it slows me down, i'm not cool enough :P
<holstein> hehe... its not my go-to file manager, thats for sure
<SofS> is there an open bug for lightdm cancel button? now it cant return from a wrong username
<SofS> is there an open bug for lightdm cancel button on lubuntu 12.04?  1.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 cant return from a wrong username
<kanliot> if i had to guess, i'd say no
<kanliot> do have to reboot or something?
<SofS> restarting the service works
<SofS> but you have to have sudo rights for that
<kanliot> so it might be logical that this could affect every lightdm box?
<SofS> probably, only tested myself the one on lubuntu tough, on several different machines
<kanliot> if you like i can confirm the bug before you file
<kanliot> but it sounds like you've already confirmed
<SofS> if you could confirm it would be nice, by the way, only tested amd64
<kanliot> i need more instructions
<SofS> at the login manager type a wrong username and try to return, the cancel button should be there for that
<kanliot> so logout first
<kanliot> wrong un
<kanliot> then what about return?
<kanliot> return key?
<SofS> cancel
<kanliot> so there's a cancel button?
<SofS> yes, the point is that it is not working
<SofS> actually, maybe you can try with a correct username
<kanliot> what is it supposed to do
<SofS> so you can log back without having to reset it in case of a positive
<kanliot> what is the cancel button supposed to do
<kanliot> i'm trying to follow your instructions on 12.10
<SofS> cancel the current login attempt
<SofS> I am on 12.04
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> on 12.10, i press cancel
<kanliot> and it says login
<kanliot> again
<SofS> so you can change the username?
<SofS> if yes they must have fixed it but that was not backported to 12.04
<kanliot> fglrx crashed when i logged out
<kanliot> i can confirm the bug
<kanliot> but it doesn't seem serious
<kanliot> you just click "other accout" and try again
<IboS> kanliot: ping ? are you on ?
<kanliot> hi ibos
<IboS> i've a problem with the sound not that the sound is muted it works perfectly but i cannot configure it
<IboS> i cliked on the sound icon of the panel
<IboS> it says install a programm like alsamixer or pavucontrol
<kanliot> like the sound icon crashed since pulseaudio
<IboS> i installed pavucontrol
<IboS> aww
<IboS> well i installed pavucontrol but it doesn't work i make follow the message of error
<kanliot> install pavumixer run that
<kanliot> wait i'm wrong
<kanliot> pavuconrol is right
<IboS> pavucontrol say unable to connect to pulseaudio
<IboS> the most bizzare is that i have sound
<IboS> can listen to file easily
<IboS> *a
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780726
<kanliot> that thread has you iinstall stuff
<kanliot> try that
<IboS> kanliot: pm
<kanliot> ibos did you isntall that extra pulseaudio stuff
<kanliot> better to do support here
<IboS> heu you mean extra codecs ?
<kanliot> always a chance someone who knows will come in this channel
<IboS> proprietary ?
<kanliot> it had a list of stuff to install
<IboS> the thing called fluendo mp3 ?
<kanliot> do that and reboot
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780726
<IboS> ok i'm doing that
<IboS> wil get you in touch
<IboS> will
<IboS> kanliot: i've too reboot ?
<IboS> *to
<kanliot> ya
<kanliot> unless you know how to restart every pulse thing
<IboS> okay let's reboot
<IboS> see you in seconds
<IboS> hum well
<IboS> it only shows up the audio controller of my graphic card
<IboS> not the internal
<kanliot> but that last error is fixed?
<IboS> yes
<IboS> in fact i've two audio devices
<IboS> one from intel motherboard
<IboS> one from the graphic card
<kanliot> gimme 10 mins i need to start dinner
<IboS> np
<kanliot> actually dinner and lawn mowing
<IboS> kanliot: when your are free hilight me
#lubuntu 2012-10-11
<kanliot> sup ibos
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I was told to subscribe to the lubuntu developers mailing list
<cristian_c> but I don't find it
<cristian_c> Does anyone know it?
<wxl> it's basically lubuntu-qa, chalcedony
<wxl> oops
<wxl> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> ok, I look immediately
<wxl> it's on launchpad
<cristian_c> wxl, thanks for the answer :)
<wxl> np
<wxl> you joining the dev group?
<cristian_c> No, I've posted this: https://answers.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/+question/206269
<cristian_c> lubuntu-qa@lists.launchpad.net
<cristian_c> Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list.
<wxl> oh right
<wxl> so try becoming a member
<cristian_c> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa/+join
<cristian_c> Since this is a moderated team, one of its administrators will have to approve your membership before you actually become a member.
<cristian_c> :)
<wxl> exactly
<wxl> now you get to exercise patience
<cristian_c> Your request to join Lubuntu-QA is awaiting approval. , Your mailing list subscription is awaiting approval.
<cristian_c> wxl, ok, thanks for the info :)
<bioterror> Fira, fix your connection
<Fira> yeah...
<Fira> it's silly ZNC join flooding on startup
<Fira> this is silly, i can't even update it to last git which supposedly fixes this, because nearly all ports are blocked outgoing on the node
<Fira> :(
<bioterror> move to screen + weechat
<bioterror> or tmux + weechat ;)
<igor__> Testing
<phi-scribe> 123
<akls> gs ate 100 mb of memory. Why? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/71236259/2012-10-11-164504_548x53_scrot.png
<bioterror> and gs is?
<akls> ghostscript
<akls> how can I fix it besides just killing it?
<bioterror> probably something has use for it
<bioterror> kill it! ;D
<akls> now if I reboot...
<akls> it's there again : <
<akls> removed my printer from "Printing" and now it's fixed
<akls> alright, thanks, bye :D
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> next time you can use lsof
<bioterror> for example
<toscho> hi
<toscho> my autostart still doesn't work properly
<toscho> i have added "&" to the end of the lines in ~/.config/lxsession/lubuntu/autostart, but the lines aren't processed properly
<hubert_> hey, guys, what kind of login screen does lubuntu use?
<zleap> not sure as I did a install lubuntu desktop so i still ahve the one that came with ubuntu
<zleap> however i think it uses the same colour scheme,  as lubuntu as in blue
<hubert_> okay, i've made wrong question.. I am in tty now, i have installed ubuntu mini (no x), i installed lubuntu-desktop, but now i need to run it, but idk how, what command shall i use.
<pmatulis> hubert_: reboot
<pmatulis> hubert_: or try 'sudo lightdm'
<viniciusarq> anybody there?
<wxl> viniciusarq: nope, we're hiding.
<pmatulis> there are 72 people in this channel
<viniciusarq> lol
<viniciusarq> just have some fun
<wxl> …
<viniciusarq> i'm having some trouble with torrent in my lubuntu
<viniciusarq> could u help me?
<wxl> no one knows if they can help you if they don't know the problem, viniciusarq
<wxl> no need for pleasantries; just get to the point and we'll see what we can do
<viniciusarq> sure.. sorry.. i'm having some instability in any torrent client tried
<viniciusarq> at my other pc with win7 it's everything ok
<wxl> you'll need to be more specific
<viniciusarq> i've opened my router's doors 6881-6889
<viniciusarq> "transmission" tells me that the door is open, but i'm getting only 70-80kbps
<viniciusarq> 70-80kb/s sorry
<viniciusarq> from my 1200-1300 kb/s normally
<wxl> you use μtorrent on the win7 machine?
<viniciusarq> yes
<wxl> well that's no fun
<wxl> can't use either on the other machine
<wxl> but you have tried other clients on the linux box/
<viniciusarq> yeah
<viniciusarq> deluge / transmission
<wxl> are you comparing the exact same torrent?
<viniciusarq> yeah
<viniciusarq> full speed in utorrent in linux 80kb/s
<wxl> did you check encryption, max connections, speed limits?
<viniciusarq> encrytion and speed limits yeah let me see max connections
<viniciusarq> not working yet
<viniciusarq> do i need to open something in firewall?
<viniciusarq> i mean firewall in lubuntu
<wxl> if it's open it's open
<wxl> you can double check here http://canyouseeme.org/
<wxl> you should also see https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/SlowSpeeds
<kanliot> transmission has problems with upnp routers, usually you want to setup up port forwarding manuallly
<viniciusarq> door 6881 open by canuseeme
<wxl> like i said, if it's open it's open
<viniciusarq> that's really strange
<wxl> so are clowns.
<wxl> you should head over to #transmission and see what those nice chaps say. i'd love to hear the results, viniciusarq
<wxl> OOoOooOoOoooo i didn't realize there was a curses interface https://github.com/fagga/transmission-remote-cli
<redderhs> I'm getting the same speeds via transmission / deluge / utorrent.
<wxl> redderhs: across different operating systems?
<redderhs> yup
<wxl> that appears to be the issue here
<redderhs> He could also try running utorrent via wine
<viniciusarq> actually it seems that when i opened the doors my speed slow down a lot...
<redderhs> see if that makes any difference.
<redderhs> he/she
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i thought of something
<wxl> your isp may be throttling those ports
<wxl> if your router supports upnp (despite what kanliot said) give that a shot. if no luck still, try some totally off the wall port number.
<redderhs> yeah its not too good to use the torrent standardized ports from what i've read
<redderhs> best to use your own port number off the top of your head.
<wxl> that's been my experience in general
<wxl> personally i've had good luck with upnp on transmission on os x but haven't used it in linux
<redderhs> deluge runs good on lubuntu for me. transmission is also a good client but lacks some functionality uTorrent users may have come to expect
<redderhs> i keep both installed.
<wxl> ooh cool zenith is still floating about
<wxl> have you guys seen that movie?
<wxl> soo good
<wxl> http://www.legittorrents.info/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=5aa6a160a7470b00e4b3d0ee824333fb7c934ca7
<wxl> http://www.publicdomaintorrents.info/nshowcat.html?category=horror
<redderhs> the movies public domain?
<wxl> yeah
<redderhs> interesting
<wxl> a boy and is dog is public domain now wow
 * wxl moves to #lubuntu-offtopic
<viniciusarq> i'll try utorrent for linux
<viniciusarq> tried to turn upnp off in transmission lets see
<viniciusarq> hey
<viniciusarq> has anyone experienced internet slowdown with downloads in torrent?
<wxl> we have people on here who have had the exact opposite problem as you have, which suggests you have a problem with yuor connection or how your using transmission or something else viniciusarq
<wxl> another way of putting it: this is not a lubuntu problem, per se. you may get better help from people who you can guarantee use transmission on a daily basis
<wxl> for that you should join #transmission
<wxl> there are 106 people there to help you out
<wxl> ok?
<zleap> transmission is a file sharing programme right ?
<wxl> it's a p2p client, specifically in that it handles torrents
<zleap> ok
<viniciusarq> i was going to ask if u suggest me to try changing network-manager to wicd
<wxl> i'd call that a definitive no, viniciusarq
<wxl> i wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy
<wxl> i don't care what people say, wicd sucks
<viniciusarq> wxl, that's why i came here! tks anyway
<wxl> viniciusarq: if you want help setting it up, i can tell you how
<wxl> but i don't think it will solve your problem
<wxl> and in my experience it might create some new ones
<vinicius_arq> wxl, sorry
<vinicius_arq> wxl, torrent you mean?
<wxl> vinicius_arq: i don't understand your question. you asked abotu problems with torrent. i suggested #transmission. then you were wondering if wicd might help. i said no. you said that's why you came. i said i'd be happy to help you with it, but i think it will create more problems than it will solve. this is not specific to torrents, but in general.
<vinicius_arq> wxl, i'm almost getting crazy about that i'm sorry... the most strange thing is that now i'm connected by eth and it is normal and stable, download and connection by itself
<wxl> you're saying your problem disappeared vinicius_arq ?
<vinicius_arq> wxl, i'm starting to think about my router configuration...
<vinicius_arq> wxl, connected by cable yes
<vinicius_arq> wifi continues the same problem
<wxl> vinicius_arq: wifi is much more inconsistent than ethernet
<redderhs> interference + distance can also come into play.
<vinicius_arq> wxl, i know but if i run win7 in the same pc at the same place and distance from the router it gets full speed, and do not gets instable...
<wxl> still i'm not surprised
<vinicius_arq> i think i'll have to accept that lol
<redderhs> While i'm not an expert at such a resolution towards the issue, i would say it could help if you find out your specific chipset you're using for wlan and to search that on google like "chipset ubuntu" with other keywords
<redderhs> to maybe find someone whom has the same issue you do.. that may give you a lead on some possible options
<vinicius_arq> redderhs, i'm going to do that.. tks for all
<redderhs> Good luck
<vinicius_arq> tks
<Osmodivs> Hello. So I was backimg up my stuff to another HDD, y selected all my files and cut them, and then paste them to the other HDD, it only paste it half of the files before running out of space, NOW, I don't have the rest of the files in my original HDD, it is as they just disapeared. How do I recover my files?
<redderhs> Osmodivs: Hi, I too recently had a similar issue; where my file names were too long when I cut and pasted them. Since the filenames were too long they were not moved and i lost some. I brought this up in the offtopic chat and a fellow user stated but dont quote him/her, that it could be a bug.
<redderhs> Please wait till someone else can give you further details on the true answer to your question.
<redderhs> For the record, I was using 12.04 x64
<redderhs> Also, if it helps at all, I have been successful as a work around, using copy + paste.
<redderhs> Although I have not tried this in conjunction with the issue aforementioned; I have had success in the past recovering files with Windows software on Windows 7 using recuva. The idea just popped in my mind now that possibly one of these alternative software(s) may assist you in a resolution. http://alternativeto.net/software/recuva/
<Osmodivs> redderhs: Well, I guess i could use PhotoRec in Lubuntu...
<redderhs> To me, from the descriptions i've read, that sounds like a good choice
<Osmodivs> redderhs: But the point is, this is one HELLAVA' bug, I tell you what.
<redderhs> oh yes, i agree.
<redderhs> imo, it shouldn't exist either, should be top on the list to get fixed asap for the author to have his/her software taken seriously.
<wxl> i'm getting in here at the end of the convo but ya'll are making bug reports and not just complaining, right? XD
<redderhs> I'm gonna check now to see if said issue is listed as a bug report. wxl: to the pcmanfm dudes webpages or would you recommend posting in both lubuntu and pcmans pages?
<wxl> redderhs: i think it is. there is at least something similar. i haven't watched it carefully. i would first put a bug on sourceforge and then link the trcaker there to a bug on launchpad
<wxl> if your'e not sure there's another bug, jhust make a new one and it'll get duped when it's triaged
<redderhs> aye captain.
<wxl> danke
<Osmodivs> Uh... How do I report this?
<wxl> Osmodivs: sounds like redderhs is already on it so it will simply be a matter of confirming it when he's got it up
<wxl> if not
<wxl> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> Osmodivs: i always just do copy for that reason.. or use grsync .. its arguably a bug though
<holstein> i do copy and delete the others after i see that they have gone
<Osmodivs> There is not even a Ctrl-Z option for this mistake
<Osmodivs> Now all I am getting from PhotoRec is pictures from my browser's cache..
<Osmodivs> oh my...
<holstein> grsync is an rsync gui that allows you to "try" it before you do it... im assuming it might catch those errors like that
<Unit193> rsync has -n, --dry-run               perform a trial run with no changes made
<holstein> Unit193: it'll give that "out of space" warning, correct?
<holstein> Osmodivs:  i would say, bug or not, if thats the only copy of the data you have, and its mission critical, i wouldnt trust that to a copy/paste or a click and drag scenario
<wxl> i agree and disagree holstein
<Osmodivs> holstein: Well, too late for the advice :(
<wxl> i think it's unsafe to assume that most people will go for the "safest" scenario but instead will do what's easiest
<Osmodivs> I had 30GB+ of info there
<Osmodivs> and now it is gone
<Unit193> Tried testdisk?
<Osmodivs> Yeah, Photorec is onlly recovering files from my Browser's cahe
<Osmodivs> If there was only an option to search for folders
<holstein> i dont have the skill to fix the "issue" though wxl, so i can only suggest doing arguably proper methods on the user side
<holstein> wxl: if you think we should fix the copy/paste or ask for it to be fixed to "crash" more elegantly, or check the space before copying... i can aggree with that
<Unit193> holstein: Yeah, pcmanfm has no error checking.  File name incorrect for NTFS?  I'll tell you after "moving" it.
<holstein> i remember queing up something to copy to a USB stick last week and i noticed it wasnt going to fit... i wasnt given a warning.. but i lost data like that in windows XP once, and stopped doing "move"
<wxl> holstein: let's put it to you this way. i use rm. i don't delete. i don't send stuff to trash. i certainly prefer lower-level because i know i can trust it more. i just don't think we can expect that from the average user. and when something messes up, telling them to do something different when it's too late is like adding insult to injury :)
<wxl> holstein: so realy you and i agree with one another. i'm just feeling bad for poor Osmodivs :)
<holstein> yup.. likewise
<holstein> when the exact thing happened to me, i decided not to do move anymore
<holstein> i forget if i got the data back...
<wxl> i move a lot (in terminal). i just make sure i know what i'm doing before i hit enter
<Osmodivs> Well, they should warn us noobs about that, I would not expect such a bad bug in such a OS
<wxl> Osmodivs: on the other hand, where would we warn you?
<wxl> an intelligent place would be in the release notes
<redderhs> submitted report
<wxl> but you won't necessarily find that before the problem happens
<wxl> redderhs: where?
<redderhs> launchapd
<wxl> bug number?
<redderhs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1065760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065760 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "when cut and pasting, file name exceeded in location to new directory, file disappears from original location; completely gone." [Undecided,New]
<Osmodivs> ubuntu-bug linux?
<Osmodivs> Or what software, manager?
<wxl> Osmodivs: just go to that link and confirm it (right under the title)
<wxl> you'll need a login if you don't already have one
<Osmodivs> Oh, I have one
<redderhs> I just created one =P
<wxl> Osmodivs: give me the result of "apt-cache policy pcmanfm"
<redderhs> the results are in my log, but it's best if you run it yourself to confirm that you had the issue on the same version as I.
<wxl> duh sorry
<wxl> nevermind
<redderhs> oh
<redderhs> i thought you were wxl @_@
<wxl> ohhhh
<redderhs> 0.9.10-0ubuntu2
<wxl> HAHAHAH you make me laugh redderhs
<redderhs> adsoijfaoisd
<redderhs> you know what i mean
<wxl> fixed in version 1 http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3565792&group_id=156956&atid=801864
<wxl> 1.01 i shoudl say
<wxl> which is available in quantal
<wxl> SO
<wxl> time to upgrade :)
 * redderhs upgrades
<redderhs> kinda surprise Update Manager didn't do that automatically.
<redderhs> unless it's not in repo yet
<wxl> it's not
<wxl> i think ti's got a week left
<redderhs> eh, ill just wait for the repo to add it.
<wxl> i'd tell you to add lubuntu-dev or lubuntu-daily repos but afaik 1.01 is quantal-only meaning you'll break crap if you try to install in precise
<redderhs> heh, yeah, not doing that =P
<pmatulis> can anyone confirm that, on 12.10, if 2 instances of firefox are running, that closing one will also close the other one?
#lubuntu 2012-10-12
<Ascavasaion> When I click on hard disks in PCManFM and it mounts them, it mounts the one fine with access for me, and the other I do not have permissions for.  HOw do I fix that so that I do not have to /media/chown username hardsiskname ?
<Ascavasaion> When I click on hard disks in PCManFM and it mounts them, it mounts the one fine with access for me, and the other I do not have permissions for.  HOw do I fix that so that I do not have to /media/chown username hardsiskname ?
<n2i> Hi all!
<n2i> I've one VGA monitor
<n2i> How to set multi screen?
<n2i> Not only an external monitor
<Mr---> lxappearance giving me this error when trying to create a theme
<Mr---> does not appear to be a valid Openbox theme directory
<Mr---> "does not appear to be a valid Openbox theme directory"
<Ascavasaion> In the file manager there are a list of other hard disks, not the booting partition.  I have a 20Gb an a 60Gb.  Then you click on them they are mounted by the file manager.  Problem I have is that 20Gb mounts with fulla ccess to me, but 60Gb does not.  I have to go into a terminal and issue /media/sudo chown username 60Gb and then it gives me access,  Any help please?
<Guest54997> when i start synaptic it autoexits and i get this output in terminal: core dumped
<Guest54997> problem with synaptic auto exits when launch. Terminal output: Core dumped
<IboS> kanliot: ping ?
<IboS> well i have two sound card in my pc
<IboS> one from my graphic card and the other from my motherboard
<IboS> in pavucontrol only the graphic card one show up
<IboS> not the motherboard one
<IboS> is there a way to solve this ?
<IboS> the both cards are detected by lspci | grep -i audio
<IboS> how bizzare
<IboS> mixxx recognize both
<kanliot> ibos, you should stay with pulseaudio
<kanliot> there's plenty of stuff to help you with your 2 sound outtputs
<kanliot> and pulseaudio
<steven> Is anyone there?
<steven> Hello?
<steven> People of da internet I come to steal your lolcats!
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<steven> I am using LXDE with Xfwm4. What is the most lightweight way to bind hotkeys to terminal commands?
<Unit193> Xfwm should have a GUI configurator, or there is a file you can edit at .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml
<kanliot> steven also #lubuntu-offtopic although we are few in there
<Unit193> Unless he's asking for support, which he was.
<Steven__> Alright, I tried to add "<property name="&lt;PrtScn" type="string" value="xfce4-screenshooter --f"/>" to xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml. However, I don't know if that is the right syntax or if I can execute terminal commands through it at all.
<NUCLEARWINTER> sounds so difficult
<NUCLEARWINTER> we in lubuntu land have this scrot already binded to printscreen in lubuntu-rc.xml ;)
<Steven__> Where is lubuntu-rc.xml located?
<Steven__> I am using lubuntu just not openbox...
<DrunkOnAbsinthe_> Does anyone know if the purchase version of Fluendo DVD player works well with Lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2012-10-13
<dudefang> Hey. Anyone here tried Lubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Latitude D800?
<pmatulis> nope
<IboS> dudefang: nope
<IboS> dudefang: you can open the way !
<tty007> hi, i get on a powermac where is Lubuntu 12.04 install an l1 cache eror. Can anyone tell me what there is wrong maybe?
<holstein> tty007: i would probably just try an earlier version... but first i would verifiy the sum
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tty007> no i have it already installed but the message in kernel log appears when i try to startx sorry
<holstein> tty007: i would try safe graphics mode
<holstein> tty007: put an xorg.conf in place with the vesa driver specified
<tty007> hm y i  tried it with vesa driver
<holstein> tty007: and? no change? how about from the live cd? are you sure its not bad memory or hard drive?
<tty007> hm graphics card is an ati radeon 9000 RV 250
<tty007> mh i dont sure but i dont know how i can check memory on powermac
<holstein> tty007: theres no memtest on the live CD?
<tty007> y no change
<tty007> i dont think so
<holstein> tty007: i would confirm that
<tty007> or maybe i try on yaboot prompt memtest
<tty007> ok ty
<BWMerlin> I have installed keepass2 under mono fine
<BWMerlin> and it is working well
<BWMerlin> but I cannot get my plugin to show up in keepass
<kanliot> BWMerlin, what's the lubuntu question?
<BWMerlin> It runs on lubuntu
<BWMerlin> yeah not really lubuntu related by needed help so thought someone here might be able to
<kanliot> feel free to ask
<kanliot> but i dont know what a keepass plugin is
<BWMerlin> the plugin in this case allows my passwords to be transferred from keepass to firefox and back again so I can get logged into a website
<BWMerlin> just wondering how I go about troubleshooting my keepass is not finding it listed
<kanliot> no idea if it's the ff plugin or keypass
<BWMerlin> Well as I open keepass up and go view plugins I want to start there
<BWMerlin> why can keepass not find the keepass plugin
<BWMerlin> then i can worry about whether or not the two programmes can talk to each other
<NUCLEARWINTER> actually program like keepass is not that useful. you could write up all your passwords to a piece of paper if you just use 4 or more digits pincode in front or behind of the passcode
<NUCLEARWINTER> that way your password would still be really secure, but it would be even easier to remember
<BWMerlin> I have made some progress
<BWMerlin> it seem that under linux the keepass plugin I won't does work so I have to use two .dll files instead which I am
<BWMerlin> so that problem is taken care of
<BWMerlin> next thing is to get firefox to talk to keepass
<BWMerlin> WOOT!! complete and utter win
<BWMerlin> the problem was when I downloaded the required files from github they did not download correct
<BWMerlin> downloaded the project as a zip, extracted what I needed and replaced the files I had with the new ones
<BWMerlin> keepass now see the plugin and firefox can talk to keepass
<BWMerlin> all is well
<kanliot> nice
<abc> whats irc channel for talking about 12.10? It was something like ubuntu-next but im not sure
<Unit193> #ubuntu+1
<ryan_moore> hey everyone. i just installed lubuntu 12.04 on my dell d800 and i'm having some trouble. all my icons are fuzzy and i'm trying to get an nvidia driver thatll support my Ti4200
<ryan_moore> any help'd be much obliged
<ryan_moore> anyone had luck with the X SWAP PPA and nvidia-current with an older nvidia card under 12.04?
<a_b0y> how to you set extended display? thanks
<alp> Hey, how can i disable the annoying update-manager popup at startup?
<alp> I use synaptic for updates.
<gomiboy> alp: one way is to execute lxsession-edit and uncheck 'Update Notifier'
<MashDog> Trying to install lubuntu 12.04 from usb for first time on 7year old Dell Inspiron 1300.  System hangs each time at the 'checking hardware' screen.  Any suggestions to get past this?
<kanliot> how much ram
<kanliot> how far do you get into the desktop installer
<kanliot> you said checking hardware not sure if that's past the "do something else" screen
<MashDog> it gets past choosing time zone and downloading language packs - probably about 50% of install at least
<kanliot> how much ram?
<MashDog> 2GB
<MashDog> just trying XP :(
<kanliot> that's plenty of ram
<kanliot> expecially for a pc 7 years old
<kanliot> please double-check the ram
<kanliot> then you might check your hardware
<kanliot> video card compatibility and then cpu overheating
<MashDog> ok - I seem to recall upgrading the ram a while back - but will double check
<kanliot> there's a ram test when you boot
<kanliot> the livecd
<kanliot> you have intel GMA 900 graphics on that
<MashDog> yep 2039M
<kanliot> i don't have an answer, but i encourage you to stay in this channel
<kanliot> or ask in #ubuntu or the forum
<MashDog> thanks - will keep plugging away
<jmarsden> MashDog: Try some boot parameters that could help... I'd try (one at a time!) noacpi, nomodeset, or i915.modeset=0
<MashDog> noacpi:  looking promising!
<MashDog> has got past 'detecting hardware' this time
<jmarsden> MashDog: Good.  You may find that leads to other inconveniences, such as not being able to control CPU fans or low battery life etc, but at least it (hopefully) gets you a working installation.
<jmarsden> I don't have GMA900 hardware here, but I think that if i195.modeset=0 works on your setup that could be the lowest impact workaround for you.  Try all three and see which one you like :)
<MashDog> thanks - your advice is appreciated
<jmarsden> MashDog: You're welcome.
#lubuntu 2012-10-14
<pmatulis> Wowzers!  i just discovered that I have both pcmanfm and nautilus installed.  did i drag that in manually or is this the default?
<hash__> ok so im having trouble installing lubuntu thru the gui install is there a way that i can install thru termainal
<pmatulis> hash__: there should be an alternate cd
<hash__> idk it was the torrent from the lubuntu site
<pmatulis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<hash__> ah i found the alternate iso
<hash__> thanks
<pmatulis> hash__: yw
<phiscribe> you dragged nautilus in pmatulis
<pmatulis> phiscribe: ok, need to find how...
<pmatulis> dunno, i just removed it and nothing else was impacted.  strange
<pmatulis> k, finally got this one in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1066432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066432 in firefox (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu 12.10] Multiple instances of Firefox are closed if just one is closed" [Undecided,New]
<kanliot> pmatulis, you should file that bug upstream
<kanliot> firefox has a nice bug tracker
<kanliot> and chromium behaves the same way
<kanliot> which raises a question
<pmatulis> kanliot: it doesn't happen in ubuntu so i figured it was lubuntu-centric
<kanliot> i didn't know that
<Random833> Will the cpufreq panel applet be fixed in 12.10?
<Random833> [I have a kludged fix that just calls system("gksudo cpufreq-set...), if it's not]
<kanliot> please report the bug
<Random833> well, I assumed it had already been reported, since there are posts on forums for like forever
<Random833> but ok
<wxl> Random833: forums != Launchpad
<Random833> ok, i reported the bug
<wxl> thank you
<Random833> but just so you know, the _reason_ I asked "is it fixed in 12.10" was so I don't make an idiot of myself by reporting a bug that's already fixed
<Random833> so it's on you if it is
<wxl> i ask you who the bigger idiot is:
<wxl> 1. the guy that reports a bug that's already reported
<wxl> 2. the guy that doesn't report a bug because he assumes it's already reported
<wxl> as a general rule, i say report the bug
<wxl> it will get duped when triaged and no one will create a fuss
<tweak-daddy> I have the Lubuntu OS with LXDE installed, which has two apparently identical desktops by default. If possible, I would like to have two different desktop designs. If that is possible, where can I find instructions on getting some different themes and altering one of these desktops?
<tweak-daddy> and when I say altering the desktops, I mean simply changing the wallpaper and existing window colors or styles, not adding new elements.
<PN1> hi, i've uploaded a new media player to Ubunto Software Center 2 day ago but my status is panding review.
<PN1> anyone knows what is it taking so long?
<head_victim> PN1: I assume you've followed the instructions - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Submissions
<head_victim> PN1: and if you're still not sure of the process https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard has a good list of how to contact the relevant people if you have any concerns or questions.
<PN1> head_victim: I followed the instruction. I uploaded without the source code, maybe that's the problem?
<h_boyz> Aiuto x Configurare xorg su vecchio nb
<h_boyz> Ff
<h_boyz> Aiuto x configurare xorg su vecchio nb
<h_boyz> Già tentato con canali convenzionali
<h_boyz> Nessuno disponibile?
<tweak-daddy> what is the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal" in Synaptic?
<tweak-daddy> does the former just uninstall it from loading into the OS but leave it on disk so that one can reinstall it if the effect is undesirable?
<tweak-daddy> appears as if i can gain a lot of space by uninstalling all these Thai and Punjabi fonts.
<tweak-daddy> I think it unlikely that I should need them anytime soon. Doubtful that I should come across a Punjabi woman in the forseeable future.
<head_victim> tweak-daddy: I believe complete removal also removes any configurations and saved files associated with the program.
<head_victim> Double check that, but I think that's the difference.
<tweak-daddy> well that makes sense, head_victim. no need for the config files, i suppose, and removing them adds a bit more space too.
<Gius> Hi
<Gius> qualcuno è italiano ??
<Gius> avrei bisogno d'aiuto...
<GuyFawkes> Hey guys
<GuyFawkes> Why would Minecraft not be working?
<GuyFawkes> It's giving an error about LWJGL
<GuyFawkes> Jussi
<GuyFawkes> Can you help me with getting Minecraft working?
<tweak-daddy> i wonder whether there is any advisory-like program for analysing the Lubuntu OS installation in terms of its security, which would then make suggestions for improving the settings or configuration?
<tweak-daddy> i am reading an Ubuntu document stating that the default firewall program is ufw, which is disabled initially. Since I do want a firewall on this PC, I am going to enable it. Will it alert me when connection attempts are made so that I can set up the rules ad hoc, or would I be required to set them up proactively for the specific set of rules I want?
<tweak-daddy> did all of that text make it through or where did it cut off if not?
<Unit193> tweak-daddy: It made it, if you ended with "proactively for the specific set of rules I want?"
<Unit193> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Unit193> There is also gufw, pretty sure at least.
<tweak-daddy> yes, it ended there, Unit193. thanks.
<Unit193> I'd try the links, I've only used iptables rather than UFW.
<tweak-daddy> i will look at the links. there is a gufw program too. i'm looking at syntax and procedures of both.
<Unit193> (Well, used it once, but it was very little)
<tweak-daddy> so you set up the ip tables. the first link in fact was the document I was looking at, but i am still wondering about the alerts though.
<Unit193> There is a log file.
<tweak-daddy> i'll have to dig a little deeper with a link on that page too to get my little answer now.
<tweak-daddy> yes, i was looking at the documentation about the logging capabilities, which are pretty much indespensible. there appears to be a program called nulog, which provides a web interface to netfilter logs. i am going to take a look at that. have you used it or something else if not?
<Unit193> I tail a few logs , and remember that grep is my friend.  Log files in /var/log/
<polix> Hi there, I got a quection: why is Firefox not standard browser on Lubuntu?
<polix> hi WildTux
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I have it seems a problem with my fstab. I have a data partition mounted in fstab but it seems I cannot write downloads to it. Dropbox is on that partition and it does sync
<bennypr0fane> here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/vhPCmSsi
<bennypr0fane> and blkid: http://pastebin.com/uF5t7Yey
<bennypr0fane> ...the reason I suspect there is a problem in fstab is that I get a permission denied error for the downloads
<bennypr0fane> also, I can't copy local files to that partition. but then how is Dropbox granted permission?
<holstein> !chown | bennypr0fane
<ubottu> bennypr0fane: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> i have usually just mounted things to a directory and chowned... im sure there is a better way... i have done this both manually and with fstab
<holstein> looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Automatic_Mount_At_Boot iirc
<bennypr0fane> holstein: if my user owns this partition with read/write permissions, it should work, right?
<bennypr0fane> how do you explain that Dropbox can write to it
<holstein> bennypr0fane: it should, im not convinced either dropbox can
<holstein> i would just keep troubleshooting and it literally wont hurt to try mounting it to a directory with the expected permissions
<holstein> could be that the dropbox directory got chowned during installl somehow.. i remember it asking for a password for something "admistrative"
<bennypr0fane> Dropbox *can* write to it on my computer, otherwise it would give an error msg "folder not found", which it does on other distros where I was trying to put Dropbox on a partition not mounted in fstab
<holstein> bennypr0fane: we dont need to split hairs.. we an just stick to the facts... you dont have right permissions on something and chown is a good place to start
<bennypr0fane> I wasn't asked for a pwd during install
<bennypr0fane> ok
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i have been... i could be remembering an older installer... or mis-remembering
<bennypr0fane> but my point is if I already own the partition, there's not much else I can do about it, is there?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would just look at the directory and make sure it has the expected permissions... make sure you can write to it
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you can confirm the permissions... if you "own" it, and you cant write to it, i would start troubleshooting after confirming, and running a sudo chown command
<bennypr0fane> how do I confirm the permissions?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would just look.. even in a file manager.. but it wont hurt to chown it, following those commands i linked for adding a hard drive
<bennypr0fane> I right-clicked in file manager, >properties>permissions: owner is my user, owner has read/write permission
<bennypr0fane> ok
<holstein> sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive for example
<bennypr0fane> do you know what exaclty the -R argument means?
<holstein> -R, --recursive operate on files and directories recursively
<holstein> bennypr0fane: thats from man chown ^^
<bennypr0fane> I've been meaning to find those man pages
<bennypr0fane> they should all be on my system right?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#Recursive_Permission_Changes
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you can type in a terminal... "man chown"
<bennypr0fane> how do you look somnething up in man?
<bennypr0fane> ok like I thought
<bennypr0fane> last time I did that it went wrnog though
<bennypr0fane> I wanted to look up the man for rename
<holstein> it?... its a terminal. as normal user.. it can only go so wrong
<bennypr0fane> and typed "man rename"
#lubuntu 2013-10-07
<Hundred> i'll probably try it out but won't use it because its not a long term release
<methodize> would anyone know why my screen resolution (1680x1050)  is fine when i boot and install from the live cd, but after the install i remove the cd and boot up for the first time and the resolution isn't listed in preferences>monitor settings. the max is 1024x768
<ianorlin> which version?
<methodize> 13.04
<methodize> I've tried adding it manually, would it have anything to do with me editing the grub loader from "quiet splash" to "nomodeset"?"
<jarnos> When you setup sync in a new computer in Chromium browser and you have already done that for another computer, wouldn't you expect the same sync settings to be used by default with the other computer? I just accidentally uploaded my passwords to Google..
<andreiiar> Hallo.
<andreiiar> I can't decide on one thing. I have a 16GB flash I want lubuntu on it. I installed it normaly but whenver I went to a new computer I had problems with booting it up. I formated the usb dongle and tryed to install it with universal usb installer but I can only make 4GB persistence space
<andreiiar> What is there to do?
<healhter> Hey I just asked the question in ubuntu too. I have an Lubuntu 13.04 system running on a GIGABYTE T1028 with an swapped HDD. Everything works except that my #/' key and my greater/lesser key produce the same keycode
<phillw> AndrewLee: my guess is that grub is not installed / poingtin to your usb device.
<phillw> *pointing*
<phillw> AndrewLee: sorry...
<phillw> was meant for s.o. else
<Noskcaj> Does blueman open at startup on lubuntu? If so, you might want to disable it, it uses 40mb of RAM just to be on standby
<phillw> Noskcaj: only /usr/sbin/bluetoothd daemon is autostart
<Noskcaj> ok. because whatever xubuntu has by default was using way too much RAM
<ElixirVitae> Hello!
<ElixirVitae> So, 12.04 is supported till this month.
<ElixirVitae> Question is;
<ElixirVitae> What if I netinstall ubuntu and add lubuntu meta-package
<Noskcaj> ElixirVitae, The same stuff is suported either way. It might be worth updating to 13.04
<ElixirVitae> Would it not be the same/close as having lubuntu?
<ElixirVitae> I kinda want to stay with a LTS.
<ElixirVitae> Till next LTS, which is in about 7 months.
<ElixirVitae> By support, what do you mean?
<ElixirVitae> Won't I be able to get new versions as they are introduced if I stay with precise?
<phillw> ElixirVitae: 12.04 is an LTS, it does not go EoL next month, however 12.04 is not an lts for lubuntu. As such it receives security updates only.
<phillw> and core applications!
<ElixirVitae> The thing is, won't I get my newest firefox, whether I am on lubuntu or ubuntu+lubuntu-meta-packages?
<phillw> ElixirVitae: you won't get firefox from the 12.04 repo for lubuntu IIRC.
<ElixirVitae> But am I not requesting packages from ubuntu repos when I am on ubuntu, whether I request lubuntu-meta-packages or not?
<phillw> firefox is not in the lubuntu meta? It's chromium.
<phillw> ElixirVitae: head over to http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-firefox-20-in-ubuntu-13-04-ubuntu-12-10-ubuntu-12-04-linux-mint-14-and-linux-mint-13-by-ppa/ for how to grab the latest firefox.
<ElixirVitae> phillw, I am getting "latest" firefox via ubuntu repos already.
<ElixirVitae> I am wondering whether it would change if I were to turn my OS into lubuntu one, even if on the outside.
<ElixirVitae> And, for that matter, I'd like to not resort to PPAs, and stick with official ones.
<phillw> ElixirVitae: If you run the 13.10 lubuntu, you will get firefox.
<Unit193> Firefox is in the repos, you can install it in raring very easily...
<ElixirVitae> I don't want to run 13.10. I want to continue running 12.04 ubuntu.
<Unit193> Just know that it's not an officially supported LTS in terms of Lubuntu, so any security issues in LXDE or Lubuntu applications won't be fixed, nor will any updates come for those components.
<phillw> ElixirVitae: I don't think that adding lubuntu meta will alter your repos that ubuntu has (i.e. all your ubuntu packages will still be there).
<ElixirVitae> Unit193, does "lubuntu applications" come from ubuntu repos or not?
<ElixirVitae> If so, are they not patched beyond security updates?
<Unit193> ElixirVitae: Of course, it has to for being official.  They wouldn't be since it's not an LTS or officially supported anymore.  Firefox isn't Lubuntu, chromium also isn't maintained by lubuntu but is included.  LX* applications, LSC, and others are though.
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, this clears up the issue a bit.
<ElixirVitae> Thanks, phillw, Unit193.
<ElixirVitae> Have a tea: http://i.imgur.com/1yyiL.gif
<Unit193> 14.04 will be the first planned LTS.
#lubuntu 2013-10-08
<semitones> hello :)
<semitones> whenever I login, I get prompted for my password to connect to any wireless network
<semitones> is there a way to not have to type in a password?
<semitones> gparted is crashed :(
<lino> updatas not working
<Soop> Cannot connect to internet. network connections registers that I have an Ethernet cable plugged in but will not connect.
<mapps> .j #xubuntu
<andreiiar> Hello. This is dog!
<metodize> Hello, is there a possible way around using 'nomodeset' to get my screen to work after an install? It's keeping radeon drivers from loading, according to my Xorg.0.log, by disabling KMS. Any ideas?
<metodize> I've tried the fglrx drivers, but they require me to downgrade my xorg files and i would rather not go down that way .
<semitones> how do you take a screenshot? prt sc key doesn't work?
<bioterror> you dont get a screenshot into your ~/ ?
<semitones> oh :/
<semitones> I thought it would capture it to the clipboard
<semitones> thanks, i had no idea
<methodize> Hello, when i run lubuntu via livecd the radeon drivers are used and i get full resolution but vesa drivers are used after install because i use 'nomodeset' as a workaround to the black screen on boot issue. i have an ati hd 4650.
<phillw> methodize: one of the craziest things is, is that we can ship things on the liveCD and not be allowed to install them :( Have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 if the questions not answered in the sticky, do ask on there and please, please do keep us updated via our mailing list.
<methodize> phillw,  ok thanks ill have a look.
<methodize> phillw,  i have the driver installed but the disabling of KMS with nomodeset forces  vesa drivers as default.
<phillw> methodize: as I'm really lucky in that all my computers 'just work out of the box'. I am not an expert for when they do not. that is why I advise people to go onto the various areas that specialise in "it doesn't work out of the box"....
<phillw> methodize: Well, apart from the usual broadcom WiFi, which I do not actually count as a bug... Just a narrow minded company...... :-/
<mozybonz> sorry
<methodize> phillw: i see, alrighty then, ill keep searching,
<phillw> methodize: get it logged onto that forum! You will not be the 1st person... they are the specialists :)
#lubuntu 2013-10-09
<R0b0t1> Hi, I have a dualscreen setup, and I have like, two nested desktops
<R0b0t1> If I try to set background, the screens will set their backgrounds, but there is a middle portion which seems to be another desktop
<R0b0t1> it actually behaves differently, as in, if I set show menus provided by WM
<qingluo> hi all, i'm using lubuntu with lxde. a script need to be placed in /etc/xdg/lxsesstion/Lubuntu/autostart,as below:
<qingluo> @lxterminal --geometry=115x26 -e startupwork.sh
<qingluo> and startupwork.sh will mount some devices. but i dont wanna get pcmanfm to notice me device mounted with a window.so i set auto_mount to 0 in /home/linaro/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf,it works when i run startupwork.sh by myself. while it doesnt work when it auto run from autostart file. how can i do?
<R0b0t1> Hi, I've got a weird issue with nested desktops.
<semitones> hello!
<semitones> whenever i login, I get a "system policy prevents changing wireless networks" message or similar. What can I do to login to wifi networks without having to put in my password?
<holstein> semitones: well, you can always just authenticate each time.. but let me find the link i used..
<semitones> holstein, thanks! It's more a ease-of-use improvement... no other OS I use asks for a password before connecting to wifi
<holstein> well, its no "improvement" at all.. its a change
<holstein> semitones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6214179/ is what i did, though, i cant find my original source
<semitones> it makes it easier for me to use, so I consider it an improvement. But there are cases where it might be better to ask the password before connecting to wifi, so I see what you mean, i think?
<holstein> semitones: consider it what you like, but its no improvement, friend.. its a preference
<holstein> semitones: the above change is the way i chagne that.. i suggest to the developers of a few distros about how to change that, and why i think its more "proper".. but, its no improvment.. its a change
<holstein> semitones: i just did it on this machine, because i hadnt gotten around to changing it yet :)
<semitones> lol :) yeah that's true. It's just a change, but it's what works best for me.
<andreiiar> Hello. I fire this in one go. I want a portable lubuntu on my usb stick 16GB. Problem is persistence is max 4gb with the install tools. I tried to install normally but I had problems switching from my laptop to a normal screen monitor. I fixed the resolution problem but it started not working on other computers after 2 days. Is there some script to detect my hardware at every boot like persitence
<andreiiar> installs does?
<phillw> andreiiar: you could partition up the 8 GB as ext4 and then have it automounted via fstab and call it "docs" or "my stuff" to store all 'your stuff' in ?
<melodie> hi
<phillw> hi melodie
<melodie> hello phillw!
<melodie> how are you? :)
<phillw> I'm well, getting prepped for tomorrow :)
<melodie> prepared?
<phillw> yes.
<melodie> I am being doing special tests with zram in my ubuntu openbox remix updated, in virtualbox, and I have already uploaded a series of screenshots
<melodie> phillw I don't know yet how to deal with the blueprint place, you will need to explain that to me as soon as possible
<melodie> not now though :)
<phillw> melodie: I updated bug 1235525
<ubottu> bug 1235525 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "error on sudo parted -l" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235525
<melodie> phillw yes? I have  not followed that one bug, just saw a mail about it on the ml
<phillw> melodie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1235525/comments/11
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1235525 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "error on sudo parted -l" [Medium,Confirmed]
<melodie> phillw ok, "parted -l" man:
<melodie>       -l, --list
<melodie>               lists partition layout on all block devices
<melodie> I see
<melodie> of course it's only a block device
<phillw> so, it is a phantom bug, parted is doing exactly as it should.
<phillw> it could never partition up a zram area!
<melodie> lol
<melodie> phillw …
<melodie> rotfl!
<melodie> it's not a bug. (me nods). it's a feature ! :D
<phillw> indeed... it just dawned on me when I was thinking of something else...
<melodie> :'-D
<phillw> I just hope Joe also accepts it was a case of not being able to see the forest for the trees.
<melodie> :)
<melodie> phillw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1235525/comments/12
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1235525 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "error on sudo parted -l" [Medium,Confirmed]
<melodie> good night
<mapps> hi guys - im trying to booty off a live cd on an old machine..tried lubuntu so far and it just goes to a command prompt..i guess some issue with the gfx drivers?
<Unit193> Try adding nomodeset to the boot options.
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mapps> aha
<mapps> Thanks pal
<Unit193> Sure.
<mapps> i dont get a black screen but it goes to command could be same?
<mapps> damn annoying
<Unit193> You should try running  startlubuntu  there, or  sudo service lightdm start
<mapps> one more thing..it wouldnt make a difference using lubuntu or xubuntu/ubuntu would it? i assume all would be same due to gfx issue
<mapps> aha will try everything..thanks
<mapps> ah just stops on a blinking cursor afters service lightdm start
#lubuntu 2013-10-10
<R0b0t1> Hi how do I automate the swapping of capslock and escape
<R0b0t1> I can set it as an option but it does not persist
<R0b0t1> I know how to add an autorun entry, but, what command should I look for?
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard this help any
<Micky> Hi all
<Micky> I have a problem with Lubuntu 12.04
<Micky> It try to start but halt during loading Apache web server
<Micky> it isn't locked because I'm able to interact with it by keyboard
<Micky> what could be ?
<leszek> hi
<gnarh> Hello everybody. I've got a strange audio-related problem. All sound I record with my mic is "stretched" in length to about twice the duration. As a result when I record my voice it sounds awfully deep. Also when I record 10 seconds of audio I get 20 seconds of audio file. I suspect there is something wrong with the sampling rate but I have no real idea as where to start. This is the first time I tried lubuntu (12.04.3 LTS). I've been using ubu
<holstein> gnarh: i would look at what you are using to track it, and what you are tracking to (wav, mp3, ogg) and what you are playing back as
<holstein> i would record a simple ogg, and play it back with something like vlc
<wxl> for that matter, use arecord
<holstein> its not likely that the "mic" is stretched, but more likely, the file playback or creation
<wxl> if a record works, it's a problem with the settings in whatever software you're using
<wxl> try arecord --duration=10
<wxl> you can then use soxi (doesn't come with lubuntu standard) to check the duration
<gnarh> holstein, wxl: I just downloaded an audio file. It plays nicely with mplayer. I can hear all incoming audio (like from skype) just fine. I recorded a bit with audacity and the pitch and time shifting only takes place when I record something. I try arecord in a bit.
<holstein> gnarh: its more likely the way you are using audacity to create a file, or playback
<gnarh> holstein:  Perhaps. The same problem occurs in skype, too.
<holstein> gnarh: you said "i can hear all incoming aduio fine (like from skype)" which made me think there is not problem with it
<holstein> gnarh: what is the problem with skype?
<gnarh> I did the test call. I can hear the voice from the lady just fine. But when I hear my voice transmitted back its all deep and slow. Slower then I actually spoke.
<holstein> gnarh: what audio device?
<gnarh> holstein: It's the default setup
<holstein> gnarh: sure.. with what hardware?
<gnarh> lspci says: Multimedia audio controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<gnarh> holstein:  lshw says: (in addition to the above) Width: 32 bits
<gnarh>              clock: 66MHz
<gnarh>              capabilties: bus_master cap_list
<gnarh>              configuration: driver=snd_atiixp latency=64 mingnt=2
<gnarh>              Ressources: irq:17 memory:fe02a000-fe02a0ff
<holstein> gnarh: what would i do? i would load up either a fresh user, or a few live CD's and test
<holstein> i would try and leave it as generic as possible.. i would want 16bit
<knome> any lubuntu testers around? :)
<wxl> knome: been there, done that, bought the t-shirt
<gnarh> thanks holstein. I try with a new user or a live cd. when I use arecord --duration=10 test.wav  it records for about 7 seconds (I used a stopwatch) and then I end up with a file that is 10 seconds long.
<wxl> gnarh: you don't have pulseaudio running do you?
<Unit193> knome: Want me to !ask you?
<knome> Unit193, please.
<phillw> knome: present :)
<knome> we need somebody to test if https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/patch-test/+packages works for you in saucy
<knome> eg. doesn't break anything
<wxl> ew xfce
 * wxl runs away
<knome> yeah, that's a productive attitude
<phillw> knome: he was jesting!
<wxl>  /set humour on
<Unit193> knome: It doesn't have the full stack yet.
<phillw> knome: do you want it dropping into an updated saucy?
<knome> Unit193, no.
<gnarh> wxl: I didn't start it manually. It's the default set up. unfortunately I can't pipe, because the keyboard doesn't fature the key. But a quick browse through ps -ax revealed nothing pulse related.
<wxl> gnarh: which version of audacity are you using? and assumedly you downloaded skype the skype website itself?
<gnarh> Version: 2.0.0-1ubuntu0.1
<gnarh> I downloaded skype via the canonical partners repo. its 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<phillw> knome: I'll be back at 22:00 UTC, hopefully the RC's should all be available by then and I'll be updating my ISO's. If you'd like it dropping into my 13.10 VM to test, give me a ping as to what you need checking and I'll do some testing for you. Regards, Phill.
<gnarh> wxl: stand by a minute. i'll start a guest session and try arecord from there; as holstein suggested.
<knome> phillw, basically test that anything using it doesn't break (apt-cache rdepends libfce4ui-1-0)
<gnarh> wxl, holstein: It's the same. I did arecord --duration=20. The recording stopped after 13 seconds. But the file played back with aplay exactly 20 seconds.
<wxl> gnarh: irrelevant. the question is to check audacity and skype
<holstein> gnarh: sounds like its going to be hardwrae related.. i would record something forcing 16bit
<Unit193> phillw: Should be just the power manager and xfce4-notifyd that need checked.
<Unit193> (Little notification bubbles.)
<gnarh> wxl: What do you want me to look for in particular? holstein: would a "arecord -f cd" suffice or do I need to do something in specific in order to do that?
 * ianorlin wonders what would happen if you played the file on another computer if there is one avialable
<wxl> gnarh: holstein was suggesting you get into livecd/guest and check audacity/skype
<wxl> ianorlin: i'm pretty sure the issue isn't playback or even native recording
<phillw> Unit193: knome okies, I'm just zsyning up the DE amd64 ISO.
<ianorlin> ok
<gnarh> ianorlin: I also played back a file I downloaded. It was just fine.
<gnarh> wxl: Oh; that's what he meant. Okay. I compare the standard settings.
<wxl> gnarh: do the exact process over
<holstein> gnarh: i would literally test ever angle of this til i get a file that is the correct/expected size/pitch
<wxl> off to lunch
 * wxl hands the baton to holstein
<gnarh> thanks wxl for your help. Enjoy your meal
<gnarh> holstein: so far the settings of audacity seem the same as they are in the guest account.
<gnarh> Perhaps it's useful to try a different audio hardware?
<gnarh> holstein: I tried a few other devices in the settings of audacity and one of them worked. I switched from "default: MIc0" to "<device> (hw 0,0)". Something similar works with skype.
<gnarh> Thank you so much for your effort. And my best regards to wxl.
<phillw> Unit193:  I've looked at https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/patch-test/+packages but cannot find the ppa name that I need to add via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PPA_Testing#How_to_Install_a_ppa_.28aka_Adding.29 which is the only way I'm familiar with.
<Unit193> micahg/patch-test
<knome> right.
<knome> :)
<ampw> netflix working on lubuntu?
<wxl> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<wxl> ↑ ampw
<wxl> use at your own risk
<ampw> thx brah will do
<wxl> word, homes
<ampw> word
<ampw> wxl are you on lubuntu atm?
<wxl> ampw: nope. kubuntu at work.
<ampw> wxl: oh very nice, i like that distro too. Its light as well i think
<ampw> i really like lubuntu but the bugs for me are ridiculous
<wxl> ampw: meh, kinda sorta. it's not lubuntu.
<wxl> ampw: EVERYTHING is buggy. i judge things more on how useful they are and how good the support is. my experience with lubuntu is the support is fabulous. except Unit193. he's a big meany.
 * wxl starts rumours
<ampw> wxl: he must be cray yo, what do you mean useful?
<Unit193> >_>
<ampw> hi unit193
<wxl> ampw: i like lubuntu because it IS lightweight unlike other distros that claim to be. yet it is not so lightweight that you can't do anything with it. i run a very funky lubuntu at home that's essentially an audio workstation. i use repos from kxstudio and related projects. so the end result is BIG but the reason why it works is because the base OS (lubuntu) doesn't take up much space.
<wxl> ampw: and i'll drive home the point again that support here is really, really good. there's lots of very friendly, knowledgeable people around. i'm lying about Unit193. he's one of the good guys.
<Unit193> Eh, so-so at best. ;)
<wxl> ampw: heck, i even use lxterminal in kubuntu :)
<ampw> i see!
#lubuntu 2013-10-11
<gnome-power93> How do I completely disable the laptop lid functions so it "does nothing" when the lid is closed?
<gnome-power93> Using Lubuntu 10.04 and I can't see a "do nothing" option in the power manager.
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<gnome-power93> OK, lets reshape this question....
<holstein> gnome-power93: sometimes, it can be a bad idea, since air gets pulled in from the keyboard.. i currently have a machine that the lid closes on and it doesnt sleep
<phillw> gnome-power93: 10.04 was not even an adopted system into the canonical family
<gnome-power93> How do I use gconftool to enable "do nothing" when lid is closed?
<holstein> gnome-power93: i didnt.. i just chose it in a supported version of ubuntu
<holstein> gnome-power93: you can always try a supported version live, and see if it fits your needs, and has the features you seek
<gnome-power93> it's a real pain to install because this tablet has no cd and won't boot from usb, so i really want to stick with 10.04 which is already installed
<holstein> gnome-power93: you can.. but, the support for it has ended.. so, you'll need to support it on your own
<phillw> gnome-power93: how did you manage to get it installed in the 1st case?
<gnome-power93> phillw:  using a lot of trickery with sd card, ide adapter, usb ports and 2 PCs ;- )
<gnome-power93> It's working fine now, just need to disable the lid so I can access tablet mode
<gnome-power93> I found this command:
<gnome-power93> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac "nothing"
<gnome-power93> I modded the code slightly so hope it works...  testing...
<gnome-power93> awesome..it works on AC
<phillw> gnome-power93: as holstein said, do have a look as to if it will support the new version. If it can support 13.10 which is now in Release Candidate testing you have a very good chance of catching the next LTS. If your machine can only support the elder chip sets, we do keep the download there, but cannot support it.
<gnome-power> Hey, i'm back
<gnome-power> I managed to enable "do nothing" when lid is closed.   Works fine now.
<gnome-power> the gconftool did the trick.  I'm also using "onboard" for on-screen keyboard in tablet mode.
<R0b0t1`> Hi, I have this issue where I have like nested desktops
<holstein> R0b0t1`: you have a screenshot? or a picture?
<R0b0t1`> sec
<R0b0t1`> holstein: http://i.imgur.com/KuNThRK.jpg
<R0b0t1`> note my mouse is trying to draw past that
<R0b0t1`> I can't select on the area outside of that, either
<holstein> i would just reset.. try using arandr
<R0b0t1`> I did
<holstein> try going to one monitor and get things "normal", then go from there with arandr
<holstein> R0b0t1`: you did what?
<R0b0t1`> ah, fixed
<phillw> R0b0t1`: ànd how did you fix it?
<R0b0t1`> phillw, set to one screen with arandr. Which is funny, because I did pretty much the same thing earlier, but to no benefit
<phillw> R0b0t1`: multi screens are somewhat of a dark art. I had no issues with lxrandr on my presentation, but installed arandr JIC. As with things in linux... try a couple of variants out and then you will stick with the one that does everything you need.... until it doesn't :D
<R0b0t1`> Mhmm
<R0b0t1`> :p
<phillw> having a plan 'B' is always good. sometimes you need the external device to be connected when you boot up, other times you do not...
<andreiiar> Hello. I have live disk and want to skip the startupmenu as I dont ever want to install and alwyas use english. How do I do that?
<rcman> so.. for this stuff .. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<rcman> what is the correct way to turn RBCornerButton off?
<jared> Just upgraded my Lubuntu VM to 13.10 - shiny.
<phillw> jared: it's nice, isn't it :)
#lubuntu 2013-10-12
<newLubuntu> Salut
<newLubuntu> jHello I'm new in Lubuntu. When I'm doing apt-get irssi for example It doesn't find the package. I guess I need to change my sources or something else ?
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install irssi?
<Unit193> It'd be  sudo apt-get install irssi   and if it doesn't find it, then most likely it's an  sudo apt-get update you need.
<newLubuntu> in my question I said that I'm doing apt-get install :D
<newLubuntu> I will try apt-get update thanks
<newLubuntu> Ah yes it's working ^^
<pAt_> you didn't newLubuntu, read your question again ;)
<newLubuntu> ah yes I didn't write install ^^
<pjotr> Hello, I have a question about the merging of translations for Lubuntu Saucy.
<pjotr> The Dutch translations for the Ubiquity slideshow of Lubuntu Saucy, aren't complete yet in today's daily build. Although I completed them some weeks ago on Launchpad.
<pjotr> Will they be merged before the final edition of Saucy?
<pjotr> Unit193: maybe you can shed some light on this?
<Unit193> pjotr: There was an upload just "yesterday", you informed knome and he found the right person.  This should have fixed it for both that and Lubuntu.
<Unit193> 10-12 doesn't have it
<Unit193> ?
<Unit193> Yeah, there are no builds for today, I'd check back soon when http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20131012/ fills up.
<pjotr> Unit193: OK, thanks.... I downloaded the Lubuntu daily build an hour ago, and indeed it's the build of yesterday....
<pjotr> I'll try today's builds of both Lubuntu and Xubuntu, as soon as they are available
<Unit193> You'll be able to simply rsync or zsync them up, then.
<pjotr> Another thing: I can't find the place where I can translate lxsession-default-apps
<pjotr> It's not upstream at LXDE (where I am a translator as well), nor at Launchpad
<pjotr> Do you know where I can translate it?
<Unit193> Are you sure you can?
<pjotr> Unit193: what do you mean?
<Unit193> It's part of the lxsession source.
<pjotr> Well, it's not translatable upstream. lxsession is fully translated into Dutch: http://pootle.lxde.org/nl/
<pjotr> Weird that the strings for lxsession-default-apps don't show up there....
 * Unit193 doesn't know, only knows English so translations escape him.
<pjotr> :P
<Unit193> (Xubuntu daily is up, Lubuntu to follow.)
<pjotr> I gave the link just to show the 100 % status.... :-)
<pjotr> Maybe I should contact the LXDE devs about lxsession-default-apps?
<Unit193> I have no idea.
<pjotr> About the daily builds: thanks. I'll try them today and will report back both here and at xubuntu-dev
<melodie> hello
<melodie> does someone have in mind how much space disk is required to install lubuntu saucy testing?
<melodie> here it says how much ram but not how much disk space: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/saucy/beta-1/
<holstein> melodie: i would want 5gb's or so, to test what im interested in testing
<melodie> hi holstein !
<melodie> thanks
<holstein> melodie: what are you dealing with? space-wise?
<melodie> would you also happen to know how long the lubuntu saucy version is meant to last?
<holstein> melodie: AFAIK, they follow the normal support cycles.. 9 months support
<melodie> I am partitioning to make space for lubuntu in a 37 GB hard drive where there is already a Debian, an Ubuntu Openbox Remix and all were on primary partitions (and the swap partition and one home partition... )
<melodie> 9 months is not much
<melodie> when will there be a LTS for Lubuntu?
<holstein> melodie: you are always welcome to, and encouraged to support it as long as you like
<holstein> melodie: lubuntu *is* ubuntu, though, they have not had an official LTS for a while.. i read that 14.04 lubuntu is planned to be an LTS
<melodie> it's not as simple, if we want new versions for pcmanfm, lxpanel, or else, we would need to rely on ppa if they exist
<holstein> melodie: you can always build what you want
<melodie> oh oh ! 14.04 \o/
<melodie> holstein yes, but I'm not keen on packaging and there are other things I take care of :)
<holstein> melodie: then, a non-rolling release distro like all the ubuntu's are may not fit your needs
<melodie> it's not for my needs, I am an archlinux user, I contribute to Ubuntu because I prefer installing ubuntu to non tech user's machines
<melodie> well, I happen once a while to reboot to ubuntu for my needs, but seldom : only when archlinux has broken my printing abilities, and until it is fixed ;)
<holstein> melodie: then, you know that it will meet the needs of those users.. you would install an LTS release for them
<holstein> xubuntu 12.04 is LTS.. ubuntu 12.04 is LTS, and you can add lxde and end up with bascially lubuntu.
<melodie> yes, but I did a mistake for two or three of them, installed the lubuntu 12.04 thinking it was an LTS, and learned later it was not
<melodie> yes you can, however the trick is in the version for the main programs : lxappearance, pcmanfm, and so on...
<melodie> holstein are you a developer?
<holstein> melodie: there is no trick.. the versions, like with all ubuntu's are "frozen".. if you need a newer version, you use a PPA as you mentioned, or add what you need manually
<melodie> yes sure :)
<holstein> melodie: the "feature" of non-rolling releases is that the versions dont change
<holstein> melodie: if you prefer a differnt model, that is fine, but you cant have both
<melodie> replace "trick" by "the point is" and you get the idea I was willing to express
<holstein> melodie: i am not a code contributor
<melodie> earlier in the year it has been told about a rolling release ubuntu project on the dev mailing lists, I'm looking forward to see this come up
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I have installed htop in the Live USB Lubuntu Saucy testing and when I launch it from the menus, it only starts the lxterminal console
<melodie> I don't understand why, I checked the htop.desktop file and it is correct
<pjotr> Unit193: the translation of the Ubiquity slideshow in both Lubuntu and Xubuntu has been fixed in today's daily builds. I just checked it. :-)
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<plusEV> Hi guys, I am missing sound on Lubuntu 13.04
<plusEV> Can anyone help with that?
<melodie> plusEV what did you try so far?
<plusEV> melodie: not much. configured my system but not the sound. This is a new install.
<melodie> then what about starting to install what is missing?
<melodie> alsa-oss if you want to use alsa, and some gstreamer codecs
<melodie> and fluendo-mp3 ...
<phillw> one of the easiest things to install is the lubuntu-restricted-extras package. That has a lot of the stuff we cannot ship on the default ISO
<plusEV> I juste read on google I might be using sound through my hdmi
<plusEV> I will try that fix first
<phillw> I've had it reported that the 'easy' way is not working for some, so either use LSC of the command line at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<plusEV> will try a reboot
<melodie> phillw hi!
<melodie> while I'm here, how do people restart alsa when they don't use pa and need to restart the sound daemon or whatever replaces it?
<phillw> hi melodie  I have been follwing the emails :)
<melodie> oh great!
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I have started uploading some screenshots
<melodie> for two dfi
<thehodapp> test
<melodie> no for three different installs yet
<melodie> hi thehodapp what do you test?
<phillw> melodie, I have no problems with alsa, however If you'd like to have a read through, I found this ... http://forums.bodhilinux.com/index.php?/topic/3800-solved-how-does-a-user-restart-alsa-without-rebooting/
<melodie> ok phillw thanks
<melodie> it must be "sudo alsa force-reload"
<phillw> melodie, I only found a link with highly sort [SOLVED] tag, it is for you to read it :P
<melodie> I have seen the one above command in your link and also in an "askquesionsubuntu" forum thread not so long ago in fact
<melodie> phillw may I ask you a question?
<melodie> I mean are you still around and a little available?
<phillw> melodie, I'm always lurking some where.. If you do get a reply, try out the contacts at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw :)
<melodie> aha
<phillw> *do NOT get*
<melodie> phillw you have pointed me to the blueprint place for the one lubuntu which is about to spread out
<phillw> I gave you the one for zram
<melodie> for the concern I have with zram and sysctl.conf wouldn't it be more interesting to head up to the blueprint place for 14.04 ?
<phillw> that is why there is a blueprint :)
<melodie> I'm not yet sure about how zram and the swappiness may interfere one with the other
<melodie> what I know for sure is that in a quite strong machine p4 dual core 2.8 Ghz and 3 GB ram it was lagging, which should not, but it was not lagging anymore a lot after reconfiguring sysctl.conf and adding the swappiness values
<phillw> melodie, nor do I... I'm just a tester. I'd never looked at zram before the bug arose. I knew lubuntu had used a particular config file; but that was all.
<melodie> I am not sure how I have to use this place: is that as
<melodie> can you help me to get started with this blueprint place ?
<melodie> do I need to use the email as in a mailing list?
<phillw> melodie, if you head over to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu-brainstorming/+spec/zram-config and sign on, you will see my comment and be able to update comments on the white board area.
<melodie> I look immediatly
<melodie> I see: "Whiteboard
<melodie> Hello Melodie"
<melodie> do I need to click to "Edit whiteboard" ?
<phillw> yup ! So now add your findings using the edit :)
<melodie> ok thank you
<melodie> :)
<melodie> now I'll install virtualbox in Lubuntu Saucy just installed and if I can get it, I'll install again, but with very little RAM available
<phillw> I'm still a learner for that area. Our Head of Dev set it up so that people could make proposals for 14.04 and them not get lost in the fog of emails. One idea == one blueprint.
<melodie> yes
<melodie> I can understand that
<melodie> I am thinking how I can tweak the zram setup from within a live, it's quite easy
<melodie> I can do my changes and then from there just restart the zram-config service
<melodie> but for the swappiness that would be another story, I have no idea if I can have it changed on the fly
<melodie> here are the screenshots I've taken so far: http://meets.free.fr/Downloads/LubuntuSaucyTesting
<phillw> melodie, the idea behind a whiteboard, is that things can be discussed; and wiped clean as the converstation goes. Only when completed can it become a blueprint :)
<phillw> Rather than delete things, they just need marking as "tried this and it didn't work" etc. This stops people running the same tests over again :)
<melodie> phillw yes, I can understand
<melodie> now I can test, I have all the tools I need to test separately each item
<melodie> the command line I was looking for is an echo 'value' to /proc/sys/vm/swappiness (as root)
<phillw> melodie, excellent, I look forward to the comments on there :)
<melodie> ^^
<phillw> melodie, for that, you will have to ask the 'clever' people :)
<melodie> I always ask the clever people when in need.
<phillw> melodie, for zram... I'm not one of them! Nor am i for many other areas!
<phillw> melodie, you can always accept it :D
<melodie> phillw it's quite late here and I also had to solve an issue for the linuxvillage website management
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org
<melodie> now I want to install lubuntu saucy to virtualbox into lubuntu saucy :D
<melodie> for zram, once I wondered why it was still in the staging directory
<phillw> melodie, I'm still on the hunt for a WP savvy person.
<melodie> so I went to the compcache ml
<melodie> phillw I'm your person
<melodie> what do you need?
<melodie> well if I'm not saavy enough I will tell you
<melodie> come to #linuxvillage to talk about it?
<phillw> melodie, http://ubuntugnome.org/ needs the page updating, but from what I read, it is a static home page that cannot be easily updated. I'm hoping you know other wise.
<melodie> it's not a static page
<melodie> it's not even configured as a home page, the website is configured as a blog, not as a content management with a static home page
<melodie> you need to update the engine
<phillw> which engine?
<melodie> for this you do a copy of the whole content by ftp or by a cpanel if any, then a full backup of the database in a compressed / archived shape (in phpmyadmin you need to select the advanced mode to get to it)
<melodie> the wordpress content management system
<melodie> do I continue explaining?
<phillw> melodie, would you /j #ubuntu-gnome it is that team who need the help.
<melodie> then you do a full backup from within the admin board to get a xml file
<melodie> the team is welcome at #linuxvillage
<melodie> I'm not going to spread now
<melodie> or you can point to hte codex and forums for them
<phillw> okies, I'll just hope their admin for the WP gets well soon, I've done as much as I can and whilst being an admin I have no experience of WP :(
<melodie> believe me: all it takes is backup everything, then there are mainly three files to keep : that's to say one directory and two files
<melodie> you keep the wp-content, the .htaccess and the wp-config.php
<melodie> once all is backed up you will remove all the rest in the remote website
<melodie> and once done you upload the new content:
<melodie> don't mistake, be inside the wordpress directory before starting the upload
<melodie> because you must replace the wp-admin and the wp-includes and re-upload the other files
<melodie> before removing you can de activate all plugins
<melodie> you will re activate them once the job done
<phillw> melodie, I've contacted the TL for ubuntu-gnome. That is as much as I can do.
<melodie> there is one trick I use:
<melodie> in the wordpress directory content which I will upload
<melodie> I always remove the readme and in the wp-admin the install.php
<melodie> TL ? who is TL ?
<melodie> team leader?
<phillw> melodie, I do not even know where the area is hosted. Remember one thing.... I'm a tester, not a dev :D darkxst  is the TL (Team Leader) and is currently AFK (Away From Keyboard)
<melodie> phillw
<melodie> $ ping ubuntugnome.org
<melodie> 64 bytes from citrusnobilis.canonical.com (91.189.89.122)
<melodie> you have part of the answer
<melodie> now a "whois 91.189.89.122" should tell you the rest
<phillw> melodie, if it is part of canonical.com then it is set up by the IS people, your suggestion would need a support ticket raising. So, I'll leave the answer to darkxst to follow up. All I agreed to do was to try and update http://ubuntugnome.org/ :D
<melodie> do you have the ftp access?
<melodie> and the access to the admin board?
<melodie> you need both to do a good job
<phillw> not to canonical.com :)
<phillw> melodie, this is what I see in the AP http://imagebin.org/273534
<melodie> ok, first go to the menu "Tools" on the left
<melodie> and do an export
<phillw> done
<melodie> full export, authors pages posts..
<melodie> ok
<melodie> keep it aside in a special "BackupUbuntuGnome" directory
<phillw> I selected Choose what to export
<phillw>  All content
<melodie> after that don't deactivate the plugins at once
<melodie> yes, this is right
<melodie> after that don't deactivate the plugins at once
<melodie> but start the ftp client and login to the website by ftp
<phillw> give me 5 mins...
<melodie> you need to have the access to the files
<phillw> i need a nicotine enhancement :)
<melodie> arrrrght
<melodie> berk, bad for your happiness!
<phillw> melodie, start what ftp client?
<melodie> do you have one installed? If not what about Filezilla?
<melodie> do you have the identifiers for the connexion?
<melodie> you need a login and a password to access with the ftp protocol
<melodie> and the adress of the ftp of course
<phillw> melodie, funny you should say that, just installing it. Do remember that I'm running a clean install of 13.10 on my hardware and have not yet installed all the tools that I usually have :)
<phillw> melodie, so, login and password for the site, please?
<melodie> how would I know?
<melodie> this is a secret hold only by the administrator
<phillw> makes two of us... and I doubt canonical are going to give it me!
<melodie> ask the one who asked you to take care of the update
<melodie> you see, you have part of the backup only
<melodie> if you happen to update the website from within the admin board and screws it, you will have no mean to restore it
<phillw> So, from what you say; it is not possible for any admin to update the page at http://ubuntugnome.org/ which is rather odd, as Ali managed to do it.
<melodie> this is not an update
<melodie> this is an edition
<melodie> yes, you can edit
<melodie> go to :
<melodie> Posts
<melodie> and look for the post you want to change
<melodie> tell the people administrating this website that it needs to be updated!
<melodie> the version is 3.5.2 and the latest available is 3.6.x
<phillw> melodie, and, you, are a star! http://ubuntugnome.org/ (please proof read it! )
<melodie> so you have been able to edit the post?
<phillw> have a look :D
<melodie> I have, but I had not read formerly, just looked vaguely at the page
<melodie> what about a wordpress of your's to put the hand in it?
<melodie> http://phillw.wordpress.com is waiting for you!
<phillw> melodie, I have http://phillw.net/ I do not blog, and still have my legacy forum area. I've enough to keep up with everyone else!
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/
<melodie> humm
<melodie> I have not added a new post since some time on my wordpress blog: http://meylodie.wordpress.com/
<melodie> testing lubuntu saucy zsynced tonight in a vbox in lubuntu testing installed just before,
<melodie> I could not even do a simple apt-get update with the vbox setup with 256 mb ram
<melodie> it got stucked
<melodie> I have rebooted with 386 Mb ram and now installed htop inside
#lubuntu 2013-10-13
<phillw> melodie, for the RC's we no longer use virtual machines. The push now is to check the installer on as many different pieces of hard ware as possible.
<phillw> melodie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/TheStages
<melodie> I can't test on machines with low ram because I don't have any low ram machine anymore
<phillw> melodie, then test installer to death! there are several scenarios for each of our ISO's; each has a set of tests. it is the installer we are now testing; lubuntu works.
<melodie> yes phillw I test the installer and add comments in a text file, and make screenshots
<phillw> melodie, it needs installing onto hard disk, and then check it can re-install side-by-side etc. I have all this to look forward to on Monday when I get back home :)
<melodie> and then check it can re-install side-by-side ? what does that mean?
<melodie> I have installed to hard disk
<melodie> all the pics of the install time are here:
<melodie> http://meets.free.fr/Downloads/LubuntuSaucyTesting/lubuntu/
<melodie> I have described the machine in my posts on the mailing list today
<phillw> melodie, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55588/testcases
<melodie> if the swappiness is not under control (the default in the system is 60 and for vfs_cache_pressure the default is 100) then it swaps like a mad program
<phillw> all of these test cases must be run
<melodie> I am using a 32bits iso
<melodie> for the real install I can fill only the manual partitionning
<melodie> I have a Debian install and a Ubuntu Openbox install in the same hard drive
<phillw> melodie, we have zram under control. you have been advised for the blueprint for 14.04 LTS. No changes will be made at this point for zram unless it were to become a critical bug that stopped the actual installation of lubuntu (or any other flavour)
<melodie> for the install in vbox I'm doing, I want to bring serious clues to my previous statements regarding swappiness and zram, be it for the one coming or for the next
<melodie> I test both separately because it might not be related
<phillw> melodie, which part of "we are not using virtual machines" for RC have you not read :D
<melodie> I have read
<melodie> I just don't have many machines in which I can test
<phillw> then stop using them :)
<melodie> so I have installed previously in a real T30
<melodie> now I installed to a real P4 Dell
<melodie> I have reported for both in the mailing list
<melodie> well at least my findings
<melodie> I can report to your test case for 32bits but not for 64bits because I always used 32bits iso
<melodie> and I can report only about manual partitionning because I am a multibootist: I have only machines with several distros in them
<melodie> <phillw> melodie, which part of "we are not using virtual machines" for RC have you not read :D // I want to find out how it behaves on low ram regarding swappiness and I can't change 1 GB on the T30 for 256MB ram or 386 MB ram because I don't have the hardware for that
<melodie> I am a very small contributor, and even if I regret it, I also wish to test what I am most interested in while in the energy of testing.
<phillw> melodie, create up a extended partiton and point the installer to use it. I use virtual volumes for my testing, but at this point I do use the standard partition system to install the RC onto.
<melodie> on the Dell P4 I have installed to an extended partition
<melodie> is that ok for you?
<phillw> melodie, the issues of zram / swappiness are not important for 13.10. what is important is "does 13.10 install onto actual machines (not VM's)"
<melodie> I have prepared space from 4 partitions which were primary. I have deleted the swap partition and resized the others, then moved them to the left, then did an extended, in which I redid a swap partition and the last one an ext4 for Lubuntu
<melodie> I have updated and installed virtualbox : I am happy to say vbox works well in Lubuntu Saucy!
<phillw> melodie, then find the best test case that you can run; and run it!
<melodie> the boot loader has setup itself to allow me to boot to lubuntu, to Debian and to ubuntu openbox
<melodie> yes, you pointed me to the 64bits
<melodie> Testcases for Lubuntu Desktop amd64 in Saucy Daily
<melodie> where is the 32bits please?
<phillw> I've had 13.10 running on my hardware since alpha 1. I've now to scrub my backup partition and tell 13.10 installer to use it.
<melodie> where is the 32bits test case?
<phillw> melodie, the sources, and test cases are help on the tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<phillw> *held*
<melodie> are help? o_o
<melodie> oh ok :)
<melodie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55590/testcases  // Ok
<phillw> Ohhh... small hairy spherical objects... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1220165
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220165 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [High,Confirmed]
<melodie> phillw here is a test case for you! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55590/testcases/1302/results
<melodie> hope you like it
<melodie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55590/testcases/1302/results
<melodie> it didn't like my first submit because I wrote "none" instead of "0"
<melodie> now it's ok
<melodie> phillw maybe tomorrow evening I could retry installing the final to the T30 on top of the former one
<melodie> it will still be with manual partitionning, I can't afford to remove the other installs
<phillw> melodie, the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1220165 is a potentially critical bug. I had a sneaky feeling it would come back and bite. Do keep an eye on it when you do the install.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220165 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [High,Confirmed]
<melodie> phillw but that's powerpc
<melodie> "When installing the desktop powerpc image, the installer comes up with an error message:"
<melodie> this is a hardware which is different from usual PC's
<melodie> at least I never met with this so far (and I alway press escape to see the scrolling of the messages of the boot, because I want to see if there are errors or warnings)
<melodie> so be it at boot time or during install I would have noticed any unusual message
<phillw> melodie, they are apple machines
<melodie> yes I know that
<melodie> good night
<Etha> hey i have a problem with changing my brightness
<Etha> im running lubuntu on a samsung nc110 netbook
<Etha> i have looked online and tried every solution i could find
<Etha> when i press "fn + up/down" i get a brightness change indicator window that pops up
<Etha> and the brightness bar graphic slides left and right, but my screen stays the same brightness
<Etha> can anyone help me with this?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Etha, your laptop model ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Aww sorry.. Missed that... gimme a minute
<Etha> my laptop model is NC110
<Etha> its a samsung netbook :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> It seems like the solution is the same which I applied for my HP... But not sure whether it will work or not. Do you see the boot menu every time you restart ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> If yes, I want you to edit the Ubuntu 13.04 * by pressing "E" and replace quiet splash with acpi_backlight=vendor
<IAmNotThatGuy> Etha, can you just try that and get back?
<Etha> uhh yeah when I boot i see a menu with boot options
<Etha> im not sure i understand what you mean by editing ubuntu 13.04
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ok... So, you click enter in the first option I believe.. Then, click E by keeping the first option selected
<Etha> alright i think im in the right place
<Etha> i cant see "quiet splash" though
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ok.. you have the line vmlinuz ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think it is the last line or the one before it with UUID and other details
<Etha> my last line is initrd, and the one before that is
<Etha> fi
<Etha> linux
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay.,.. do you see something like /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic-pae root=UUID=b1834d50-6d96-4c36-9e52-05cfbeeab5c6 ro ?
<Etha> no sorry, maybe i should do a reinstall first, the other sollutions ive tried might have messed some things up
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah no
<IAmNotThatGuy> wait...
<IAmNotThatGuy> check whether http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967074&s=dfa95e8321005aaed5ef03c8c68d2cb5&p=11882705#post11882705 helps
<IAmNotThatGuy> keep the re-installing as the laast option. try available solutions in the internet
<Etha> oh ive already started :/
<Etha> its no biggy, i only just installed it anyway
<Etha> im dual booting win7
<IAmNotThatGuy> ok
<Etha> hey it worked!
<Etha> i replaced the line with the one you said
<IAmNotThatGuy> nice
<Etha> brightness controls work perfectly now
<Etha> thanks man :3
<IAmNotThatGuy> now, you have to set it by defauly
<IAmNotThatGuy> default* or else you have to edit everytime you login
<IAmNotThatGuy> follow #9 in the link thAt I sent earlier
<Etha> alright ill give that a go
<IAmNotThatGuy> okies :]
<Etha> I followed it but it doesn't seem to work
<Etha> grub has been edited correctly but the brightness controls don't function
<IAmNotThatGuy> Aww
<IAmNotThatGuy> try to view the grub again and check whether it is reflected during boot
<Etha> but it definately works when i edit the line in boot
<Etha> alright
<Etha> when editing grub should i replace quietsplash instead?
<Etha> because the post i followed said to add acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor to annother line
<Etha> leaving quietsplash alone
<IAmNotThatGuy> oh... I usually remove it ;D
<IAmNotThatGuy> brb
<Etha> oh damn
<Etha> i tried replacing quiet splash
<Etha> now my keyboard doesnt work
<Etha> wait, fixed it!
<ianorlin> how?
<Etha> just had to remove the entire quiet splash line all together
<pjotr> Hello, I noticed a bug in Lubuntu Saucy: power manager isn't started automatically on my laptop. I checked the settings in lxsession-default-apps, and the command setting for power manager is wrong: it's "auto", whereas it should be "xfce4-power-manager". Is this bug known already?
<Soul-Sing> auto brightness etc.?
<Soul-Sing> is the 'prog'/application in the Autostart" list?
<pjotr> Well, xfce4-power-manager simply doesn't run by default. Only when you launch it yourself, for example from the menu (Preferences - Power Manager), you get the battery icon in your system tray that shows the remaining power in your laptop's battery.
<Unit193> pjotr: OnlyShowIn=XFCE;  of course it doesn't autostart in LXDE.
<pjotr> you can add it yourself to the startup applications, by correcting the wrong entry in lxsession-default-apps.
<Soul-Sing> yeah
<Unit193> /etc/xdg/autostart/xfce4-power-manager.desktop
<pjotr> Unit193: thisnis clearly a bug, as we have no battery icon now by default.
<pjotr> thisnis = this is
<pjotr> fixing this bug is easy: simply set the right command in lxsession-default-apps..... A simple settings change, and side effects are highly unlikely. Can the devs repair this before launch?
<Unit193> Erm, what makes you think it's in there?
<pjotr> Unit193: well, of course it's in /etc/xdg/autostart, but it can be tweaked by means of lxsession-default-apps. The means is immaterial to me; it's the result that counts... :-)
<pjotr> Of course changing OnlyShownIn=XFCE in the desktop config file is probably the most straightforward way of fixing it....
<jarnos> I have pulseaudio running in 13.04. Is it by default?
<krabador> hi, i neet to delete lxpanel
<krabador> or to leave it to at startup
<krabador> how can i do?
<krabador> hi, i delete the line @lxterminal on /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<krabador> but ive the lxterminal the sAME
<bioterror> you did it wrong
<bioterror> cd .config
<bioterror> rm -rf lxpanel
<bioterror> and restart your X session
<bioterror> it's under your ~/
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> lxterminal :D
<bioterror> I read lxpanel
<bioterror> as you mentioned first
<krabador> lxpanel
<krabador> sorry i was wrong
<krabador> i mean lx panel
<krabador> i don't want lxpanel on my lxde lubuntu session
<krabador> i've delete the line @lxpanel, but i've the same
<krabador> i delete the line @lxpanel on /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart but nothing
<bioterror> that should be the correct way, I think
<krabador> bioterror, the line on /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart ?
<krabador> i leave the @lxpanel line, but i've it on startup
<bioterror> you remove the @lxpanel
<krabador> bioterror, i removed it , but nothing
<bioterror> my autostart is empty :(
<krabador> bioterror, it's lxpanel the panel on lubuntu , or some xfce stuff ?
<melodie> hi
<bioterror> I gotta tomorrow check where's the startup's nowdays
<melodie> does anyone here have experience with test cases ?
<melodie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55590/testcases/1301/results
<melodie> is the test cases finished? or is it still ok for the time being?
<melodie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds/55590/testcases/1301/results
<melodie> what is "auto-resize" ?
<melodie> is it when we install besides others for example?
<melodie> humm it seems so
<R0b0t1> Hi, I figured out the error that creates two desktops
<R0b0t1> running arandr on setup seems to lag the launch of lxde enough that if I hit the keybinding for the "run command" shortcut two desktops are created
<melodie> you had "Desktop" and switched to your language?
<R0b0t1> s/setup/startup/
<R0b0t1> If I simply wait longer only one desktop will launch, or rather, trying to do the run shortcut won't launch another
<krabador> please
<krabador> i need to remove lxpanel from autostart
<krabador> i removed the line @lxpanel on /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart but nothing
<krabador> what can i do?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> why do you want it not to be started?
<melodie> krabador I look if I find some desktop files elsewhere
<melodie> or you can also do:
<melodie> sudo updatedb && locate lxpanel.desktop
<melodie> else:
<melodie> what about lxsession-edit ?
<krabador> melodie, where i can find lxsession-edit?
<melodie> that would be:
<melodie> menu > preferences >
<melodie> Default applications for LXSession
<krabador> sudo updatedb && locate lxpanel.desktop will rebuild lxpanel desktop later the line deleted on autostart file?
<melodie> no
<krabador> ok, it search in the database the file
<melodie> sudo updatedb rebuilds the database containing the list and place of files in the system and locate seeks for the file in argument in the whole hard drive
<melodie> don't bother I have looked and it's not there
<krabador> can i set a line on autostart
<krabador> to run lxpanel and kill ?
<melodie> what about uninstalling lxpanel?
<krabador> melodie, ok
<krabador> how can i do?
<melodie> is it the first time you are using GNU/Linux - and or Lubuntu ?
<krabador> melodie, apt-get autoremove --purge lxpanel
<krabador> not
<melodie> yes, why not?
<melodie> I guess you can use that command line
<melodie> or Synaptic
<melodie> the command line with sudo in front of the line
<krabador> melodie, with apt-get autoremove --purge lxpanel it want to remove lubuntu-core
<krabador> isn't too much?
<melodie> if lubuntu-core is an empty package there is no problem
<melodie> are there other packages which are at risk of being removed?
<krabador> melodie, i'm in lubuntu , sure that lubuntu-core may be an empty package?
<krabador> melodie,  lubuntu-core* lubuntu-desktop* lxpanel* lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin*
<melodie> if it does not pull away anything else, then it means it is a meta-package
<krabador> that's the packages that it want remove
<melodie> lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin* : you can't use the plugin if you don't have the panel
<melodie> lubuntu-desktop* : meta package does not pull anything else
<melodie>  lubuntu-core* : same, you can remove it does not pull anything else
<krabador> ok, i can go ?
<melodie> how will you access to your menus then?
<krabador> i've cairo dock
<melodie> and that's enough?
<krabador> yes
<melodie> ok, I don't know cairo docks
<krabador> the rest i'll do with terminale
<melodie> you can go!
<krabador> terminal
<melodie> would you like to try a spin (non official) built with openbox and not all of lxde ?
<krabador> i'm trying lubuntu, and for now i'm happy
<melodie> :)
<krabador> because canonical way to give stable packages
<krabador> and fix them for the distro
<melodie> I am experimenting building almost standalone openbox in Ubuntu 12.04 to make it even lighter and easier to switch components, all relying on the official ubuntu package management of course
<melodie> I have been working on it and had it tested since several months, just some cosmetics seem to need fixes
<melodie> for now I am testing Lubuntu Saucy to help the final testing before it comes out
<krabador> melodie,  great
<krabador> melodie,  do you think you'll mantain "openbuntu" project?
<melodie> yes of course
<melodie> have you found it?
<melodie> I have tried to move my install to 13.04 but there were many things not available anymore, such as virtualbox and some other packages which I didn't find for that version and that bugged me (and it's maintained 9 months only so that is kind of short)
<melodie> so I reverted back to 12.04, and I am waiting for Saucy to try again, and perhaps I'll push up to 14.04 to make a new one... depending on how 13.10 will be
<melodie> krabador ?
<krabador> melodie, not
<krabador> i haven't found it
<melodie> you can find some spins of Ubuntu and Debian at http://linuxvillage.org :)
<melodie> and descriptions in the forum
<krabador> hehee french people !
<krabador> melodie, are you french?
<melodie> some are French, some from Quebec, Belgium and a bunch of others are English speaking people from many places
<melodie> krabador I am French and American
<melodie> what about you?
<krabador> a french in the usa, or an american in france?
<krabador> i'm italian
<melodie> I have two nationalities but I am mainly french
<krabador> great, a friend of mine have two nationalities like you, italian and american
<melodie> great!
<krabador> his father is from Detroit
<melodie> indeed!
<melodie> mine is from NY state
<melodie> however he used to live in Germany
<melodie> where are you from in Italy?
<krabador> je suis aussi hereux parlant franC
<krabador> francais
<krabador> mais je ne le parle pas de l'école
<krabador> et j'ai peur de le parler très mal
 * melodie invites krabador to #linuxvillage
<blackdog> hey all. is there an approved way of upgrading to saucy?
<blackdog> i keep getting: "2013-10-14 10:23:03,115 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'unity' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<blackdog> which is extra-aggravating because i'm not using unity and don't care at all what happens to it.
<Unit193> 1.  Saucy isn't officially released yet.  2. Do you, or did you ever have unity or ubuntu-desktop?  3. Do you now have lubuntu-desktop and/or lubuntu-core installed?
<blackdog> Unit193: i have lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-core installed. unity is also installed, but i've tried do-release-upgrade -d with and without it
<blackdog> (and yeah, i know it's not released yet. there are some features from the newer kernel i want, and was hoping not to have to install a custom one.)
#lubuntu 2014-10-06
<leszek> hi
<akis> hi all. i am running on an old pc with mendocino-celeron on it the minimal lubuntu edition with basic applications. Is the "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade"  enough to get and install manually all the necessary security updates through terminal?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can try https://wiki.debian.org/Aptitude?action=show&redirect=aptitude
<akis> i am asking because i run those 2 commands and there is nothing available to upgrade although those days on my other fully installed systems (xubuntu & lubuntu) i got some updates of the base system.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you have internet connection?
<akis> sure
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu version?
<akis> 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check /etc/apt/sources.list
<akis> it updates normally from server but it doesnt upgrade and i dont know if it is normal. maybe it havent to upgrade aything because it s a minimal install ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check security section /etc/apt/sources.list. then you install OS, you can download updates automaticaly
<akis> i prefer to update manually to save ram mem
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cat /etc/lsb-release  - Ubuntu 14.0.1 ДЕС
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *LTS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 14.04.1
<akis> 14.04.1 is already installed. i installed my system last week. but since then i got some updates on my other pc's where i havent minimal systems and i have enabled the auto updates
<akis> hi all. i am running since last week on an old pc with mendocino ­celeron on it, the minimal lubuntu 14.04.1 edition with basic only applications. Is the "apt-­get update" and "apt­-get upgrade" commands enough to get and install manually all the necessary security updates through terminal?
<testdr> akis: yes - but in LXDE there is a gui-button to run update.
<akis> testdr: i didn't install the updater application to save ram memory (extra low on 192mb only) and i have chosen to update manually through terminal. i am asking if these commands i found googling for a while are right, because although my system is up for a week now and i saw that on my other systems (on other machines) which are also running full editions of lubuntu & xubuntu 14.04.1 i got some auto base system updates, in this minimal lubuntu
<akis>  system i got no update. is it normal?
<akis> i mean i got no update although i am giving both these commands on terminal.
<testdr> akis: what is the output of both commands - pls. use the pastebin to upload the text and provide the link/url to it
<akis> i am not now on this machine but the output of "apt-get update" is the usual list of repos accessed from the system and the output of "apt-get upgrade" is 0 updated 0 installed. Does these commands and specially the 2nd one should give the option of install base system's updates too or just for the applications' packages?
<testdr> akis: then - if you did not notice any errors - the message ist your paket-lists are updated and there are no new updates for your installed pakets available.
<testdr> akis: when did you do the last updates?
<testdr> akis: maybe you have automatical update enabled? And therefore you did not notice the last run?
<akis> this is my opinion too. today i asked for an update and returned me 0 updates. when i installed mini.iso i took the option for a manual update and then i installed minimal lubuntu and i haven't installed updater application.
<testdr> akis: check version of kernel - it should be 3.13.0-36
<testdr> akis: uname -a
<holstein> akis: if you have the latest packages, you wont see updates
<akis> i will when i will be on the machine. but as i finished the insallation last Friday i think that i have the last one. maybe there is nothing to be updated. my other systems got some updates maybe because they have the full version of distros
<holstein> akis: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share errors in a pastebin
<holstein> akis: just check.. no need to assume
<akis> holstein: i found here some very useful advises. http://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade.
<holstein> akis: dist-upgrade is what i suggest
<holstein> akis: this will ensure that you get *all* updates..
<akis> holstein: ok my friend. i can report that ifinished with the minimal installation on my old pc (mendocino-celeron @400 mhz ) we talked about it last week. do you remember our recent chat?
<akis> dist-upgrade gave me also 0 zero to all
<holstein> akis: dist-upgrade nor upgrade *check* for updatees
<holstein> akis: so, the results for checking for packages will and should be the same regardless of what package manager you are using
<testdr> akis: for your other machines getting updates in the last few dates - you only have seen what was updated and you only can know whether those update-pakets are used on your problem-computer.
<holstein> not all packages get updates..
<holstein> and if you have PPA's on the other machines, the PPA maintainers may push out updates as they please
<testdr> as far as i know, there was no new kernel-update in last days and then it could be there are no updates
<akis> holstein: i know that. but i got on my other machines some base system's updates that's why i am wondering. no extra PPA's. From what we are chating here i think everything is ok but i wanted a confirmation.
<holstein> akis: sure.. confirm as stated above. share errors
<ianorlin> it also depends when they were last updated
<akis> testdr: yesterday i received on my xubuntu 14.04.1 a small base system update (auto enabled)
<holstein> akis: they are different bases.. please use the commands above, and paste errors
<testdr> akis: could be - depends when you did your last updates - and this is all looking into a black hole if you dont give more specs. like the current running kernel-version on those machines
<holstein> you will need to have access to the actual hardware, and error messages..
<akis> holstein: i am not on the minimal lubuntu machine now. but i got no errors. just 0 to all updates and installed packages.
<holstein> akis: when you are near the hardware, run the commands above..
<holstein> akis: otherwise, there is little to do but speculate.. nothing you have stated makes me think you have any problem at all
<akis> sudo apt-get update && time sudo apt-get dist-upgrade are OK? what "time" means?
<ianorlin> time tells you how long the command takes to run
<ianorlin> not the time it was completed
<holstein> i might look at my sources as well..
<akis> so "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is enough for a manual update and installation?
<holstein> if you are online, and accessing official sources.. thats all there is to it
<holstein> akis: not "update and installation". its a way to use the package managment too "apt" to update the packages on your system.. packages may be installed as needed for dependencies, but that is not an "install" command
<akis> ok i understand what you mean.
<akis> thank you dear friends for your advises and for your time today. i have to go now. have a nice day. bye.
<tertu> so i'm trying to connect to a samba printer
<tertu> but it's not a printer per se
<tertu> it's a print station frontend
<tertu> which seems to be confusing the New Printer thing because i think it's trying to figure out what kind of printer it is and failing, in any case it does not work
 * ianorlin unfotanely doesn't use samba
<tertu> gonna put it in #ubuntu as well
<rww> !crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<tertu> ah
<tertu> okay
<tertu> makes sense
<tertu> turns out I was missing smbclient.
<tertu> thanks!
<tertu> and i will remember not to crosspost in the future.
<forthewin> who's got the oldest computer here?
<forthewin> 1998 chinese laptop here
<acecipher> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting to my wifi network with a wifi usb adapter. I can get the device to work and see networks, but it won't connect, and appearantly has some trouble getting the passwords through. I tried to mess around with wpa_supplicant.conf, but appearantly that can't find my wlan0 device.
<forthewin> acecipher: open up terminal and type iwlist scanning
<acecipher> Yeah, it can see my network.
<acecipher> Cell 03 - Address: C4:3D:C7:A4:41:7C
<acecipher>                     ESSID:"Steaksauce"
<forthewin> when that happened to me i rebooted and it was working
<acecipher> Hmmmm :/
<acecipher> Let me try rebooting then.
<acecipher> xP And he left...
<acecipher> Still having that problem.
<ianorlin> which wifi adapeter are you using?
<ianorlin> does it show up in lsusb?
<acecipher> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 050d:615a Belkin Components F7D4101 / F9L1101 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter [Broadcom BCM4323]
<acecipher> ...SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT
<acecipher> I know what's wrong now.
<wxl> !language | acecipher
<ubottu> acecipher: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<acecipher> (maybe)
<ianorlin> it is broadcom usb which makes it hard to work
<acecipher> xP
<acecipher> Would linksys likely be a better choice?
<ianorlin> it matters what the chipset is
<acecipher> Hmmmmmmm
<acecipher> xP
<ravious> looking for a new router?
<acecipher> Well, I might just try to move the current one into my room, if my roomates agree (they're gone until tuesday).
<ravious> Ubiquiti AirRouter is amazing.
<acecipher> Well, I'm also the most computer-savvy one (though one roomate is generally good, being a postdoc researcher and all)
<ravious> enterprise features, reliability, hardware, at consumer prices.
<acecipher> I will consider this, but really, I'm not looking for much. I prefer Ethernet.
<ravious> *nods* Thats cool. Even for wired, you wont find anything else (at least for now) that can sling packets like this ting.
<ravious> <--- ubnt.com fanboy for sure lol
<ravious> I just wish they would release their 48 port managed switches >.<
<ianorlin> he wants usb adapter that works for usb
#lubuntu 2014-10-07
<ianorlin> wxl any reason why there are no x86 dialies today on tracker?
<testerer> Does Lubuntu work with streamup.com ??  It's telling my I have to update flash player although I already installed the most recent libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bjrohan> Hello, on my lubuntu desktop, I don't see the open applications in the tray, how do I get then to apear?
<acecipher> Uhhhh. you can see the tray though right?
<bjrohan> Yes, with the clock, wifi connection, etc
<acecipher> Try right clicking on your clock, and do add/remove panel items. Add in a menu.
<bjrohan> That works,m what am I looking to add?
<bjrohan> I have Menu, Dir Menu, Inicator applets, Digital clock, Sys tray and Desktop number
<bjrohan> for the current panel applets
<bjrohan> I have a menu, which shows the list of available programs, I am looking to have the current open applications show on the tray
<acecipher> Ohhhh
<acecipher> That would be... Task bar.
<acecipher> You want to add that.
<bjrohan> acecipher: that worked, thank you
<Ascavasaion> When I close my laptop's display the laptop goes into hibernation.  How do I get it to come back out of hibernation?
<testdr> Ascavasaion: check the settings of your laptop powersettings - maybe your hardware is not full or only with some acpi-quirks/tricks supported - there are different suspend settings
<Ascavasaion> testdr: In the CMOS?
<testdr> Ascavasaion: in lxde --> menu --> settings --> powerconfigurations
<Ascavasaion> there is no option like that.  Have looked in xfce4-power-manager 1.2.0 setting, nothing there that I can see.
<LinusTourvaldsII> i had recently burned lubuntu 14 04 1 to a dvd i wrote on it with a sharpie...729.8 mb...was just told it is under 700 mb?
<LinusTourvaldsII> oh i se ewhat i did it says in my downloads 712704kb
<ianorlin> it still fits on a cd barely
#lubuntu 2014-10-08
<LinusTourvaldsII> for  sec  ithought over 700000kb meant over 700mb and made mistake insayin so
<LinusTourvaldsII> i even used a dvd when i burnd it my mistake
<LinusTourvaldsII> damn and i had cd's too
<CatalystNZ> I'm having a nightmare getting x11vnc to start automatically when my machine is booted. I have the box automatically logging on, but I can't get it to load x11vnc. I've tried using /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart, and adding a "@x11vnc -display :0", but it doesn't work
<CatalystNZ> I can ssh in after boot and just run that same line, and vnc server starts ok
<CatalystNZ> any ideas? I think I'm about to esplode
<ravious> I had a problem with vnc also.. I just switched to teamviewer.
<CatalystNZ> were you able to get it to automatically start up?
<ravious> yeah
<ravious> well.. teamviewer.. not vnc
<CatalystNZ> yea, I got ya
<CatalystNZ> meh, I'll stick with vnc or xrdp
<CatalystNZ> thanks anyway
<CatalystNZ> screw this, going to install a different distro. :X
<absk007> how to migrate from my current installation of lubuntu to another with all the s/w and configs?
<holstein> absk007: backup your s/w and configes
<absk007> holstein, i want to do it in easy way
<holstein> i suggest, the /home with the .hidden configs.. and *not* backing up the software like that
<holstein> you can use synaptic to generate a script or a list of packages
<holstein> but, i would just get your data, and configs, and fresh install.. then, see what software you are missing. you will likely find you have "cruft" that you dont actually need/want
<absk007> holstein, wow! any more advice?
<holstein> absk007: i am describing an easy way.. also, this way will be a proper backup for you, as well.. the hard drive you are running there will fail, so make a proper backup that will work for you "migration", and that will also serve as a backup
<absk007> holstein, i've slow internet connection. So i'm backing up apt archive using aptoncd and restore it in the other one and copy the .config files from /home and then will copy the sources list and generate package list. And i don't have any stray bogus pkgs.
<holstein> do what you like
<holstein> i choose not to do that.. and i suggest not doing that, since you were asking how to do it, and implied you didnt know how..
<holstein> you can copy what you like.. you can clone the entire OS
<ravious> or image the whole drive
<holstein> linux kernel is modular, so you should be able to literally clone the OS with clonezilla or however you want
<holstein> yup ^ image
<absk007> holstein, no. I just meant Thank You.
<holstein> absk007: sure.. and i just meant what i said, as well..and also, you are welcome
<absk007> holstein, do you happen 2 know how the multimedia keys combined with the function keys in my lappy work in lubuntu?
<absk007> holstein, only the function keys are working. Not the multimedia keys.
<holstein> absk007: no. i know that nothing about lubuntu is preventing those keys from working.. but, your machine is your machine.. and you will need to support linux on your own, since the manucturer doesnt
<absk007> holstein, My Laptop: ASUS EeePC 1215B
<holstein> absk007: what do i do? i just load up live CD's and see how things work.. i'll try arguably heavier DE's and see how things work, and note what is making things work
<holstein> i'll try xubuntu, and main ubuntu.. and make a note of whatever packages are supporting the functionality i want/need, and implement that in lubuntu, if possible
<absk007> holstein, e.g. the Touchpad off key doesn't work
<absk007> holstein, which pkg should i install?
<holstein> absk007: *all* the eeepc's i have "just-work" out of the box.. though, i have never tried turning the touchpad off that way
<holstein> absk007: the pkg you install will be the one you discover you need by troubleshooting as i described
<absk007> holstein, then how do you off the touchpad. It's annoying me!
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<holstein> absk007: there are many ways to disable the touchpad
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-the-touchpad for example
<absk007> holstein, please suggest the quickest way
<holstein> depends on what hardware you have
<holstein> absk007: the "quickest" way would be for asus to support linux, and make it work for you, easily
<holstein> otherwise, it'll be a matter of reading and learning..
<holstein> might be a quick way to do it in the bios..
<absk007> holstein, by quickest way, I mean the quickest way i can toggle it off and on
<holstein> absk007: sure.. and the quickest, still, would be for asus to provide you support for linux for that switch that you want to be using
<holstein> absk007: otherwise, refer to the links i gave, and decide what is easiest
<absk007> holstein, the command line is easy but i've 2 bind a global shortcut
<holstein> absk007: sounds great..
<absk007> holstein, how to bind global shortcuts in lubuntu?
<holstein> absk007: many ways.. the GUI.. openbox config..
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Keyboard_shortcuts outlines how i would do it.. i found it by searching "lubuntu keyboard shorcuts"
<absk007> in that link, there is Laptop Function Shortcuts
<absk007> Many laptops have function (Fn) keys which you can hold down to access more functions on the laptop's keyboard. A list of these functions should be available from the manufacturer of the laptop.
<holstein> right.. thats what i suggested
<absk007> this works in Ubuntu but not in lubuntu
<holstein> think of it this way.. you are not promised any linux support at all for that machine
<absk007> which pkg makes it work?
<holstein> absk007: sure. thats why i suggested looking at ubuntu, and see what pkg makes what you need happen
<holstein> absk007: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<absk007> holstein, i get only "PNP0C14:00 000000d2 00000000" as output for the touchpad disable key.
<absk007> holstein, but for volume up key, i get "button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K
<absk007>  PNP0C14:00 000000d2 00000000
<absk007> "
<holstein> absk007: i promise you, i, nor no one in this particular channel will be able to parse that, and help specifically.. only generally
<holstein> you can try #ubuntu or a mailing list..
<holstein> otherwise, just follow the link i gave, and see about how to implement.. try an ubuntu live CD
<absk007> holstein, what's a mailing list?
<holstein> absk007: a mailing list is another avenue of support you can consider
<holstein> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<absk007> holstein, how to use synaptic to create a download script?
<absk007> holstein, how to use synaptic to create a pkg list?
<holstein> absk007: as i said, i dont do that, friend.. im not intertesting in creating that list. though, its in the menu
<holstein> dpkg -l > installed_apps
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-890233.html is a good read on the subject, regardless
<absk007> holstein, thanks.
<holstein> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/241416 as well
<calamari> hi
<calamari> after 10 minutes of idle mouse and keyboard, the HDMI to my screen shuts off, which is particularly annoying while watching youtube videos. interestingly, if I watch a video using mplayer, it stays on. any idea how I can keep my screen on?
<calamari> (I'm running Lubuntu 12.04)
<ianorlin> 12.04 isn't lts for lubuntu
<ianorlin> 14.04 is
<calamari> it's the same repo
<calamari> I have considered playing a long video on mute with mplayer in a loop, maybe thats the best I can do
<calamari> seems crazy that I can't control this tho
<calamari> fixed it
<ianorlin> how?
<calamari> why does it matter, 12.04 is obsolete ;)
<calamari> solution #2 on this page http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/98921/display-shuts-down-while-watching-a-movie-after-10-minutes-no-matter-the-setting
<calamari> I'm pretty sure it was the xset -dpms that did it
<ravious>  Changing the settings in "Light Locker Settings" did nothing?
<ianorlin> he was on 12.04
<calamari> I don't even really know what you'd call my distro at this point.. I forget which *buntu I even started with.. but I've had at least unity, kde, trinity and lxde/openbox on here :) oh, and parts of mate, hehe
<calamari> 12.04 was a fresh install tho.. before that I had upgraded all the way from warty
<ianorlin> my first full time install was raring
<calamari> I'll get around to 14.04 eventually.. I like to wait a while so that all the ppas I use have a chance to catch up
<akis> hi all. is there any way to completely unistall adobe flash-plugin from my system deleting every file or left over?
<calamari> akis: you can purge the package, but that will only remove known configuration files. other junk it creates might still persist
<Synth> Hi
<Guest45046> Anybody here
<Guest45046> ?
<synthaxe> How can I create a bootable win 7 usb on a lubuntu system/
<ravious> use virtualbox?
<synthaxe> Hello
<synthaxe> I need help in installing Canon Printer Drivers for Lubuntu
<synthaxe> Anyone?
<ravious> What problem are you having?
<synthaxe> Got it to work now by enabling CUPS
<synthaxe> Now I need to setup my lubuntu to run Adobe Photoshop via Wine
<ravious> good luck with that.
<ravious> older versions seem to work okay.. but I couldnt get cs6 to work at all.. had to run a vm windows when I need it.
<synthaxe> Wow im having a really hard time installing wine -_-
<ravious> sudo apt-get install wine
<synthaxe> hmmm
<synthaxe> one sec
<synthaxe> i need to print a jpeg
<synthaxe> and the default image viewer doesnt seem to let me do it
<synthaxe> btw im completely new to this
<synthaxe> just installed lubuntu
<ravious> hm..
<ravious> I guess it doesnt have a print option
<ravious> oh the image magic viewer does
<synthaxe> well lubuntu software sucks
<ravious> Its ment really to be just a very light base.
<synthaxe> Can you suggest any good VMs?
<ravious> I use virtualbox
<synthaxe> i can't install it D:
<ravious> why not?
<synthaxe> how do i add the repository?
<ravious> should already have it
<ravious> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<ravious> that'll get everything you need.
<synthaxe> unable to loacte package it says
<synthaxe> D:
<ravious> hm..
<synthaxe> now correct me if im wrong, but lubuntu = ubuntu except for the GUI correct?
<ravious> I believe so
<ravious> I think the repositories should be the same..
<ravious> I installed it just a few days ago and it loaded from the repo
<ravious> you could try opening synaptic and search for virtualbox just to see if anythings listed.
<synthaxe> uhh
<synthaxe> it says now that its a broken package
<ravious> not sure
<synthaxe> sec let me try downloading it from oracales site
<synthaxe> hmmm
<synthaxe> fuck i keep getting the broken packages error on terminal
<ravious> have you tried sudo apt-get update
<synthaxe> yes
<synthaxe> tried that
<synthaxe> ugh still getting new errors everytimee
<MissionTIC> salut
<MissionTIC> J'ai installé Lubuntu sur un portable HPPavillon G7
<MissionTIC> J'aiun souci de "Audio" </Pas de son>
<MissionTIC> et un souci video pour YouTube </au bout de 30sec c'est le black>
<synthaxe> Ok im kinda frustrated now -_-
<synthaxe> Anyway I can create a bootable Win7 flashdrive in lubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> synthaxe: dd if=/w7.iso of=/dev/sdx
<JohnDoe_71Rus> then http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/ ms-sys -7 /dev/sdb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<synthaxe> why can't i install anything using terminal
<synthaxe> been getting error packagaes all damn day -_-
<synthaxe> I would love to learn all this for linux, but right now I really need photoshop
<hateball> !fr | MissionTIC
<ubottu> MissionTIC: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MissionTIC> oh sorry guys
<ravious> anyone know how to get F11 to stop fullscreening applications?
<kyuga> Hi all, I've installed lubuntu via ubuntu-server install and apt-get install lubuntu-desktop - but most of my Fn keys are not working (for example keyboard backlight brightness) - They do work with a normal ubuntu-desktop install (from the desktop .iso) - Is this something related to ubuntu-server grub config I need to change, or a missing package?
<kyuga> I do have acpi-support/acpid installed
<kyuga> Could someone pastebin their /boot/grub/grub.cfg for me?
<mail6543210> Hi, I've encounter a problem installing lubuntu 14.04.1. After installing, the font of lxterminal isn't monospace. It use system's "monospace 12" font, which is actually "DejaVu Sans", while in Ubuntu it is "Ubuntu Mono". How to solve this problem?
<holstein> mail6543210: just set the font in the terminal you are using.. or use the terminal you prefer, such as the one main ubuntu uses
<holstein> it'll be the exact same package, since lubuntu is ubuntu, and uses the same sources..
<holstein> i really like using terminator, and these days, i just install it into whatever im using
<mail6543210> I mean, how to configure it? And, is that a bug?
<holstein> mail6543210: i dont see it as a bug that the font is not set a particular way
<holstein> mail6543210: there is a menu that should allow you to set it to whatever font you like.. if the font is not installed, you can get the fonts from the repos
<mail6543210> I guess it's some kind of mis-configuring, because there're other monospace font ships w/ lubuntu, but the system default chooses a wrong one...
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> you should be able to set the font to what you prefer it to be
<patarr> anyone here have pidgin notifications working in lubuntu?
<brett__> hi what package is the mouse icon rendering in and how would i reset it because my cursor is stretched
<helpoo> when i try to connect through vpn i get this this message "Unlock keyring 'Default  An application wants  access to the keyring 'Default' but it is locked" I am using Lubuntu , please help me I have no Idea how to fix that !
<helpoo> ANY help ??
<ravious> Is it asking for a password to unlock the keyring?
<testdr> helpoo: start for information "seahorse" and check the stored keys - normaly it is the password of your user (as long you did not change it without notification of the keyring-manager (seahorse))
<helpoo> fixed !! thanks :)
<testdr> helpoo: i dont know if it is a bug or a good idea not to open the keyring with the user-login, because one will notice that any program wants to read the stored passwords
<ianorlin> if you dd'ed an iso to a usb is there a way to get the iso file back off that usb ? would I select a file ending in .iso to transfer it from. Or is it safer If I still hav access to the computer to just transfer it from that computer
<ianorlin> although I have seen places offering to sell usb drives with iso on them and don't really know how you would back them up
<Jordan_U> ianorlin: It's possible to get the iso back using dd, but you'd want to know the size of the original iso as dding the USB drive will get you a file as large as the flash drive, with everything past the end of the iso being useless.
<Jordan_U> ianorlin: It's much easier to just transfer the original iso file if you have it, and either way it's a good idea to double check the md5sum when you're done.
<ianorlin> ah that is a good reason not to dd it off the usb stick
#lubuntu 2014-10-09
<jozefk> Is it possible to intall Lubuntu on Intel Mac in the way that it will be the only one OS on it? No OS X at all. And if yes, would all hardware work fine or I would have problems?
<Sachiru> @jozefk: Google says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromMacOSX
<Sachiru> And: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Single-Boot:_Ubuntu_Only
<Sachiru> Lubuntu is just Ubuntu with LXDE, so the instructions there apply
<Sachiru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacPro
<jozefk> thanks
<jozefk> I will go through those links
<jozefk> it seems for my mac I should go for Lucid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Lucid
<jozefk> what is very weird is that it says that wireless will not work and that the driver should be installed with apt-get intall
<jozefk> who did they imagine you will get the Internet connection from for that? :D
<jozefk> how*
<bong1> the latest version of chrome crashes on lubuntu 14.04.
#lubuntu 2014-10-10
<SilverLion> aloha pAt_
<pAt_> moin SilverLion
<guest1877> hi..  i have a computer with lubuntu 14.04 on it, and for some reason it keeps crashing..  that is to say, it gets slow, and then the mouse cursor arrow gets stuck in one place on the screen, and the mouse is able to be moved around but the arrow is in one place
<wxl> guest1877: what machine? what's running? if you look at the task manager, what's eating up your memory and/or cpu?
<wxl> guest1877: also check to see what your disk space is like.
<guest1877> wxl, thanks
<guest1877> i will check that next
<guest1877> it tends to happen when i am using the web browser
<wxl> guest1877: which browser? and what resource does it affect/
 * genii guesses Firefox+Flash
<wxl> probably :)
<guest1877> it has happenned both with firefox and chrome
<wxl> some memory might fix up the issue
<wxl> how much ram you have?
<guest1877> it first happened when i went to my routers page in firefox
<guest1877> 1gb ram
<wxl> that should be a fairly decent amount. are you running anything else?
<guest1877> wxl, what do you mean?
<guest1877> program wise?
<wxl> guest1877: what other programs are running?
<guest1877> oh ok...  well, the problem first happened after a fresh install on lubuntu-14.04.  i just openned firefox up and went to my router's ip, and it happenned.  i decided to re download the iso and i made a new live usb, and did another fresh install...
<guest1877> after which, it started happenning again, but this time i have running cairo dock, and using google chrome as the browser..
<guest1877> i will go on there and try to re create the problem
<guest1877> is there a way that i can give you the output?
<wxl> !pastebin | guest1877
<ubottu> guest1877: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guest1877> wxl, i meant, how can i get the output, so i can give you the paste
<wxl> guest1877: just provide the link here after pastebining it
<guest1877> wxl, that is not what i mean...  what i am asking is, how can i obtain the output
<guest1877> will dmesg suffice?
<guest1877> i want to be able to have in text what happenned so that you or someone who knows more about this stuff can help me fix it and maybe tell me why its happenning
<wxl> guest1877: syslog and dmesg is good if there are errors, but my guess is you're having resources depleted
<wxl> you can try ps aux | head -1; ps aux | sort -rn +2 | head -10 and ps aux | head -1; ps aux | sort -rn +3 | head
<acecipher> Hi, how can I get a monitor configuration that doesn't mirror my screen on all my displays?
<silverlion> acecipher, install arandr and put the screens next to each other ;) then you exit clone mode
<acecipher> Ah, arnandr is the module. Cool
<wxl> silverlion: will it work without arandr?
<acecipher> And the three are all next to one another. If only the middle one was shorter xP
<wxl> like could you use xrandr itself?
<acecipher> lxrandr doesn't have any options for it
<acecipher> Hmmm now my vga isn't showing up.
<acecipher> Or like, it says the monitor is active
<acecipher> Okay so arandr shuts down my VGA for some reason whenever I apply things.
<acecipher> It still shows up as an active monitor in xrandr though.
<acecipher> Hmmmm
<acecipher> They all have to be the same size vertically it seems
<acecipher> Which os... bleh
<acecipher> But two screens works without the VGA at full sizes.
<acecipher> Or well, without either VGA or DVI.
<acecipher> Well I have it working now.~
#lubuntu 2014-10-11
<AlexPortable> Lubuntu 14.04 LTS is 3 or 5 years?
<holstein> AlexPortable: lubuntu specific, 3years
<holstein> AlexPortable: lubuntu *is* ubuntu, and main ubuntu is supported for 5 years, so the repos will be up and core patches and kernel updates etc will be in the repos for 5 years
<holstein> for lxde and lubuntu specific, you can expect those for the promised 3 years
<AlexPortable> ok thanks
<pac_> Hi. Im having problems mounting to a windows share after latest updates,, any ideas anyone?
<pac_> from fstab
<talsamon> hello, I have noticed surprisingly , that I have ext2 filesystem, could it is the default filesystem on lubuntu ?? or what going wrong with the install
<ianorlin> talsamon did you choose something else in the menu of the installer?
<ianorlin> I think modern version of lubuntu have ext4 as the filesystem
<ianorlin> I am not really sure how to change it without reinstalling for the root partition
<ianorlin> talsamon: do you have a backup of everything
<phillw> talsamon: there is no *need* to move from ext2, http://www.ghacks.net/2010/08/11/convert-ext23-to-ext4/ has a pretty good unbiased opinion of it.
<talsamon> thank phillw
<talsamon> ianorlin, i have installed this three weeks ago, I yesterday in the fstab ext2, it' not very much on the system
<talsamon> I have seen it yesterday...
<phillw> talsamon: I moved from ext3 to ext4 with no issues. But the rule is that you must take a backup! Having a backup means that the upgrade will go well :)
<talsamon> ;-))
<talsamon> phillw, worked, now I have "ext4" - thanks
<phillw> talsamon: it is a pleasure to assist :)
<talsamon> phillw, is it a "trick" or is it really converted
<phillw> talsamon: it is not a trick.
<talsamon> okay
<phillw> talsamon: try this...
<phillw> df -T | awk '{print $1,$2,$NF}' | grep "^/dev"
<phillw> talsamon: ext 4?
<talsamon> phillw, --> /dev/sda1 ext4 /boot
<phillw> talsamon: you are on ext :) linux does not lie
<talsamon> I hope so - fine ;-))
<phillw> talsamon: ext4 ^^
<phillw> talsamon: you can go through all of http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/04/identify-file-system-type/ if you wish, but you are now on ext4 :)
<oops_my_bad> whats the best way to change a tar.gz for chrome os for vbox? want to use a flash drive.
<oops_my_bad> or atleast a good place to start. thank you.
#lubuntu 2014-10-12
<vual> hey guys i tried to install LXLE on i686 and it wont let me it tells me to get right version for my CPU, but i can only find 64b and 32b i cant find i686 ??? any tips ??
<ianorlin> the 32 bit is for i686 and LXLE isn't supported here
<vual> oh this is lubuntu ?
<vual> cause LXLE is better then lubuntu i just assumed it overtook lubuntu
<vual> thanks for your help anyway you rude cunt :)
<absk007> how to backup sources list & key certs?
<Zenfu31> hi can anyone give me a url for setting up compiz on Lubuntu 14.04.1 desktop
<Zenfu31> is this thing on???
<ikonia> Zenfu31: it is
<Zenfu31> okay, i see that lubuntu uses openbox
<Zenfu31> i'm essentially looking to try the desktop cube
<Zenfu31> but have no idea on how to go about it
<Zenfu31> k, just found it
<Zenfu31> under preferences
<Zenfu31> okay, any help on remote desktop connection in lubuntu 14.04.1 ?
<sheena1> when i try to run desktop preferences, i got a "Desktop manager is not active" error. i did some googling and attempted to reinstall pcmanfm, as that seemed to be a common solution. Now, pcmanfm doesn't run, I get the same popup error when I try to run it from gui or terminal. all i wanted to do was fix my suspend time out, and now i've broken things even more :(
<testdr> sheena1: create a new user, - name it "test" and set password. Then logout and do a login with the new username and check if the desktop is broken there too. If its ok for the new user, then your usersettings are broken (misconfigured).
<sheena1> ok.
<sheena1> when i try to use user settings GUI, it is unresponsive when i click "add". is there a command line way to do this?
<sheena1> testdr: when i open it with sudo users-admin, it just hangs and doesnt finish opening
<testdr> sheena1: yes - shure there is - but it looks like you have more broken. You are shure you did a default installation of LUbunut-14.04? Do you have the install-system(live-system on CD/USB) to check the live-version?
<sheena1> i did the default install. it worked fine half an hour ago, until i reinstalled pcman
<testdr> sheena1: did you do a logout? And what is with the guest-user-account? Can you use this on login?
<sheena1> i will reboot and beright back
<sheena1> testdr: um, now things are really broken
<sheena1> i have no taskbar, eveything is different/weird, ...
<sheena1> the only way to open stuff is to right click my desktop to open a terminal emulator
<testdr> sheena1: you are using 2 computers? One for this irc-channel?
<sheena1> on the plus side, pcmanfm will oepn now!
<sheena1> nope, i used the terminl to run pidgin, which is how i use IRC
<testdr> sheena1: ok - same computer - if you have not already stored a lot (it was a new installation?), then you can in a terminal move your local config out of way - then logout (NOT reboot) and login again
<sheena1> it was a clean install, but several months ago
<sheena1> my home directory is separate
<sheena1> im nto sure about the config?
<sheena1> running lxpanel in terminal makes my panel come back
<testdr> sheena1: any backups? Or can you now swith to the guest-user-account?
<testdr> shwitch
<testdr> switch
<sheena1> when i went into the guest account, it was the same.. no panel, etc
<testdr> sheena1: broken! Could be from no more space to other things. Have run the updates? Last time?
<sheena1> no space? like, hard drive space?
<sheena1> i just did update yeah
<testdr> yep
<testdr> when was the last update?
<sheena1> 28gb free on my home partition, says disks
<sheena1> 16gb free on my OS partition (root)
<sheena1> maybe yesterday? im not sure
<testdr> you can do following, you switch to terminal with hotkey  strg+alt+F1   and login there, thats no graphics and make a:  sudo  apt-get  update
<testdr> sheena1: you may do it in the xterm
<sheena1> its running
<sheena1> i will not paste the output ;)
<sheena1> it is done
<sheena1> Fetched 838 kB in 8s (98.9 kB/s)
<sheena1> Reading package lists... Done
<sheena1> home@home:~$
<testdr> its getting new paket-databases
<testdr> sheena1: did you see same parts downloaded?
<sheena1> same parts?
<testdr> some
<sheena1> yeah. i just ran a sudo apt-get update a few minutes ago, though
<sheena1> when i was reinstalling pcman and everything broke :(
<testdr> did you run:   sudo apt-get upgrade
<sheena1> not yet
<sheena1> i will do that now
<testdr> apt-get update only gets the databases up-to-date -- it installs no pakets or updates those
<sheena1> ok
<sheena1> its installing now i thnk
<sheena1> sorry. i have been using ubuntu for a few years now, but there are still things i dont fully understand
<testdr> sheena1: you should see the downloading (traffic) and what it does for installing
<sheena1> yep. i see it
<sheena1> what should i dowhen its finished?
<sheena1> log out? reboot? neither?
<testdr> sheena1: did it install a new kernel? Only this is normaly the reason for a reboot.
<sheena1> i am not sure how to tell
<testdr> you should try now if the tool in the menu: system configuration --> User+Groups is working
<sheena1> oh if it did, it will ask me to reboot, right?
<sheena1> it is now preparing and unpacking
<sheena1> soon it will be done
<testdr> most times yes - but not allways
<sheena1> i dont see any mention of kernel in the list of stuff it is installing
<testdr> sheena1: you should be able to create a new user-account to get a clean user-setting and if this is working, then its possible to fix your primary-account
<sheena1> it is still unpacking
<sheena1> must have many things to install.. means i havent done this in a while maybe? oops
<testdr> thats what i suspect - and is different what you told
<sheena1> i see that :(
<sheena1> i did not mean to lie to you!
<sheena1> it seems stuck maybe
<sheena1> oh no, its going now
<testdr> i did not say this - computers are always the fault
<sheena1> heh yes. blame the machine :)
<sheena1> it never minds if you blame it. i did drop it hard on the floor a couple of days ago also, and ran some hard drive diagnostics, but that should not cause the software to work strangely i think
<testdr> sheena1: did you never use synaptic (gui-tool) for updates and paket-installs?
<sheena1> ok it is done
<sheena1> i use the software updater gui. it comes up sometimes and i click "install" but im notsure if it is synaptic or not
<testdr> thats not
<sheena1> i have both User Accounts and Users and Groups now
<testdr> running?
<sheena1> i want users and groups?
<sheena1> in useres and groups, it opens but when i click add, stil nothing happens
<sheena1> manage groups opens a dialogue, but add and advanced settings do not
<testdr> mmh -- maybe wait - maybe you do a logout and login and everything may work.  ---
<sheena1> in user accounts, there is no response and an "unlock" buttont hat does nothing
<sheena1> ok i will log out
<sheena1> lol
<sheena1> "log out command is not set"
<sheena1> how do i do this in command line?
<testdr> in commandline, in terminal enter: logout
<testdr> or exit
<sheena1> that just closes the terminal
<sheena1> it hink
<sheena1> To end all user processes and be sent back to the login screen, you can use:kill -9 -1
<sheena1> i could do that?
<testdr> sheena1: your gui-taskbar-icon for logout is not there?
<sheena1> it is, but it pops up with the error "log out command is not set"
<sheena1> i never log out, so maybe this is not a new problem. i dont think i have ever logged out since i installed, i just reboot if i need to.
<sheena1> testdr: i am not sure what to do next
<sheena1> i will try the kill -9 command?
<testdr> sheena1:  in a terminal(xterm) enter to kill running LXDE-session:    killall  --SIGKILL lxsession
<sheena1> that gives me a manual type page for killalll
<testdr> sheena1: my keyboard - only one "-"
<sheena1> home@home:~$ killall -SIGKILL lxsession
<sheena1> lxsession: no process found
<testdr> sheena1: you have LUbuntu? Without lxsession to start the Desktop? Or -- how you get it started?
<sheena1> im sorry i dont know :(
<sheena1> i have lubuntu, yes
<sheena1> it usually just works? i turn it on and it works!
<testdr> check in terminal if there is lxsession running:    ps xa | grep session
<sheena1> home@home:~$ ps xa | grep session
<sheena1>  2138 ?        Sl     0:00 lightdm --session-child 12 27
<sheena1>  2210 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/im-launch /usr/bin/openbox-session
<sheena1>  2213 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/im-launch /usr/bin/openbox-session
<sheena1>  2214 ?        Ss     0:00 //bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
<sheena1>  2269 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/at-spi2-core/at-spi2-registryd --use-gnome-session
<sheena1> 15705 pts/7    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto session
<testdr> sheena1: you have no default LUbuntu -- you have mixed with gnome-session
<sheena1> oh . how did that happen? can i fix it? is that the problem?
<testdr> sheena1: i dont know -- if you are right about using LUbuntu-14.04,  you can do an:    sudo   apt-get install  lxde-common
<sheena1> what is the comand to print out what OS i have installed etc?
<testdr> uname -a
<testdr> and:   lsb_release   -a
<sheena1> home@home:~$ lsb_release -a
<sheena1> No LSB modules are available.
<sheena1> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sheena1> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<sheena1> Release:	14.04
<sheena1> Codename:	trusty
<testdr> sheena1: dont paste multiple lines into irc -- use the pastebin and provide the link to the uploaded text (http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<sheena1> sorry. do you want me to pastebin that output for you?
<testdr> no - could read enough
<sheena1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso    this is the file i used to install
<sheena1> i made a live usb and used that
<sheena1> so i dont know what happened?
<sheena1> i did try to make shotwell work and installed some gnome things, maybe that broke something?
<testdr> thats ok - but --ahaaa
<sheena1> i dont want to do a clean install again if i dont have to :(
<sheena1> that was months ago, the shotwell thing, and it worked ok after that?
<testdr> you did install gnome - and pulled in parts of the gnome-desktop for your user-account.
<sheena1> ok
<sheena1> is it fixable?
<sheena1> and will fixing it fix all the stuff that is wrong, or only some?
<testdr> your user-account-mixed settings is not easy to fix. -- First there is the gnome-session running instead of lxsession. But i wonder if its the same for the guest-account and if so i dont know what everything else may be installed from gnome and taking over the command
<sheena1> is a clean install going to fix it?
<sheena1> i can dot hat if it is the best way
<testdr> if your user-data is saved -- mailsettings, etc. then a clean new install would be the best and quickest thing and then you can install your saved user-date back -- but take care about   .config  in your home-directory, there may be some gnome-settings and this should be first not used.
<sheena1> can i just rename .config to .config-broken and then do a clean install?
<testdr> and for the future - create always a second user-account to do software tests or mixing the desktop-settings.
<sheena1> thank you. i will try to do that next time. i never know what might break things :(
<testdr> no -- if you will rename it - then you first should try to reboot and check if things work better -- you need a real backup if you do a fresh install
<sheena1> real backup.. even though home directory is separate?
<sheena1> i will rename it now and reboot, see what happens?
<testdr> sheena1: i dont know if you have it really separate. People do a new install and overwrite whole disk and then even a not touched partition is gone.
<sheena1> i have done installs with home separate befor
<sheena1> i can show you if i can list my paritions?
<sheena1> i know i must do it inside the installer carefully so it does nto overwrite /home
<testdr> sheena1: you can do a install only to the root-partition and dont touch other partitions - but some people are to quick and press the button to do the full-install
<testdr> sheena1: you understand? You have to read carefully and know the datasettings of your harddisk
<sheena1> yes i understand. i have done this before several times
<testdr> ok - then a fresh install is done in less than 1 hour (quick hardware only around 20-30 minutes).
<sheena1> ok. should i try the rename .config first?
<testdr> thats less than the time we used here
<testdr> yes - thats quicker - and you know this is put aside with a different name
<sheena1> ok. i will do that and then reboot and see what happens?
<sheena1> sudo mv /home/home/.config /home/home/.config-broken ?
<testdr> yes
<sheena1> not mvdir?
<testdr> no - its only a rename
<sheena1> ok
<sheena1> ok i rebooted
<sheena1> no panel opened
<sheena1> i right clicked desktop to open terminal, and ran pidgin, so i cando the same for my panel and check what works?
<sheena1> users?
<sheena1> this time lxpanel opened a different panel
<sheena1> with my colour settings
<sheena1> software updater opened and wants me to update 'Ubuntu base'
<sheena1> looks like a kernel update
<sheena1> testdr: are you here?
<testdr> too late
<testdr> re
<sheena1> i missed some msgs
<testdr> not much - was afk
<sheena1> i made a new user through command line but now when i boot up, it does not even ask me which user i want
<testdr> did you activate auto-login?
<sheena1> i dont think so? if i did, it was an accident
<sheena1> this morning, it would always ask me
<sheena1> and now it does not
<testdr> and you are logged in as this user? New or old one?
<sheena1> home
<sheena1> i cannot log in as new one
<sheena1> i dont know how?
<sheena1> if it does not ask me when i restart, i dont know how else to do it
<sheena1> logout through GUI does not work
<testdr> sounds like the login-manager is gone
<sheena1> all gone :(
<testdr> then its really the quickest way to do a fresh clean install from your live-usb-version
<sheena1> throw it out and get a new pc ?
<sheena1> ok
<sheena1> i will find my usb stick
<sheena1> i hope!
<sheena1> is it bad to make a new one from this broken computer if i cannot find it?
<sheena1> and there are now some things in .config again. should i rename it again before i install?
<testdr> no - only the download has to work - with some kind of browser or wget -- but without an usb-stick?
<sheena1> i have the iso file already on my laptop
<sheena1> from before
<sheena1> and i have many usb
<sheena1> just not sure i have the boot one i made still
<sheena1> i might have lost it or overwritten it
<testdr> sheena1:  then plug in a usable usb and identify its device -- maybe its  /dev/sdb   and do a      dd  if=isoimage   of=/dev/sdb
<kanzure> confirm it's /dev/sdb before dd
<testdr> sheena1: if you have 2 harddisks it may be /dev/sdc
<sheena1> i think i fount it
<sheena1> it has .disk and boot nad casper.. etc
<sheena1> seems like the right onw
<sheena1> can i check it before i install from it?
<testdr> the dd-command is:    --- then its probably your lost live-version
<sheena1> and kanzure, can i access this from my android phone so i can stay in the room while im doing my reinstall?
<kanzure> androchat
<testdr> sheena1: you check it with reboot and select boot from this usb-drive (maybe you have to press F11 .. F12 or F2 at boot-time)
<sheena1> ok bye for now!
<kanzure> or androirc, rather.
<sheena> Is it working?
<sheena> Kanzure am i in the rigt place?
<sheena> My wifi card isnt opening.
<sheena> Seriously?
<sheena1> testdr: i have reinstalled. how can i check that everything is back to nromal?
<testdr> check the lookout - working tool - like user-config, openbox-config etc.
<sheena1> open bo confg opens
<sheena1> user config works, i made a test account!
<sheena1> how can i change my system suspend settings? maybe i should get help with that before i break all the things agin!
<testdr> first do an update  - suspend-settings like suspend-to-ram for an laptop? Thats part of powerconfiguration
<testdr> check the tools in config and system-settings are working - there should be the tool for the power-settings
<triplc> hi all
<triplc> howto change colors of lxterminal ?
<triplc> or it is only background & foreground color can be changed ?
<triplc> no customized color scheme ?
#lubuntu 2015-10-05
<coobra> ;D
<utu8o> i accidently xkilled the lxpanel how do i get it back? thanks
<utu8o> so does anyone know??
<bioterror> utu8o, lxpanelctl restart
<utu8o> bioterror, how do i open the terminal?
<utu8o> there is no start menu too
<bioterror> how about super (windows) + t
<utu8o> nope
<utu8o> do any f keys open it?
<bioterror> technically alt + f2 should be launcher
<utu8o> nope
<bioterror> logout and log back in
<bioterror> save your work
<utu8o> is there a way to restart the whole computer
<utu8o> yeah how would i do that
<bioterror> back in the days ctrl + alt + backspace would have killed the X
<bioterror> but now days it's turned of by default
<utu8o> so i guess the only way is to shut off the power? lol
<Mathisen> ctrl + alt + F1
<Mathisen> f7 to go back to x
<i386> Where is the battery widget in my laptop? ;S
<holstein> i386: should be, in the system tray..
<ignacio> holstein➤ but I can't see it
<ignacio> i mean, ts not there
#lubuntu 2015-10-06
<NewMC> hi all, please confirm rm -r command would permanently remove directories?
<genii> That's correct
<NewMC> so /media/name (where name is user account) should only remove directories recursively under and including that directory?  Or is it more robust than what I'm thinking.
<NewMC> sorry: sudo rm -r /media/name
<iynque>  /media/name and everything inside it would be deleted, yes.
<ianorlin> NewMC: yes but keep in mind you will want to know who has it mounted that media
<NewMC> here's what I have, Android system with /data/linuxroot where I unpacked Lubuntu14.04 .tar image
<NewMC> i flashed linux kernel in system recovery and booted to Lubuntu without issue, everything was working except it was not reading microSD
<NewMC> this was supposed to be a known issue within the Ubuntu image and instructions to fix were sudo rm -r /media/tf101 (tf101 is the device but also user account that existed on image)
<NewMC> this wiped my microSD and also did something within Android system
<NewMC> I'm trying to figure out why it went beyond /media/tf101
<NewMC> thanks for answering my questions, have a good night.
<genii> The first possibility that comes to mind is that things underneath of that directory were symlinked someplace else in the filesystem
<iynque> rm -r shouldn’t ever ollow symlinks… AFAIK
<iynque> follow*
<jarnos> Someone is happy with Lubuntu's video playback. Vsync works apparently. http://askubuntu.com/a/647350/21005
<pitiye> can any one teach me how to increase screen brightness in Lubuntu 15.04 ?
<leszek> pitiye: aren't the proper media keys on the keyboard working for you ?
<pitiye> leszek:  no
<leszek> pitiye: there is a way to do this, if the driver and display support it via terminal and the xrandr command
<leszek> pitiye: can you execute xrandr -q | grep -i "connected" to see the name of your connected output
<leszek> it should be something like: "LVDS1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm" the output name is then LVDS1 in this example
<leszek> then you can put that output in the following command
<leszek> xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.1337
<leszek> adapt output to your devices output and brightness to the brightness you want
<leszek> brightness range is from 0 to 1
<pitiye>  xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 1.0
<pitiye> i used this
<leszek> did it work ?
<pitiye> but still not bright as earlier
<leszek> then maybe the brightness control is not detected at all by the kernel
<leszek> do you have a file  /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness ?
<pitiye> leszek:  do i have to reinstall vga drivers ?
<leszek> pitiye: do you have any proprietary installed ?
<leszek> or why reinstall ?
<pitiye> leszek: this is dual vga with intel and nvidia cards
<pitiye> right now only intel is used
<leszek> ah the nightmare and the reason why linus torvalds gave nvidia the middle finger :P
<pitiye> :))))
<leszek> do you have nvidia card disabled in the bios then when only intel is in use ?
<pitiye> leszek:  no its not disabled
<pitiye> i will disable it and let u know
<pitiye> brb
<undecim> When I hit my calculator button, I get logged out. What gives?
<undecim> It's on a compaq laptop... The calculator button is right next to the left Ctrl on an extra column... And it takes me straight to the login screen whenever I breath on it
<DWSR> Hey all, I want to remove lubuntu-desktop and all packages it depends on.
<genii> DWSR: Remove the metapackage, then use sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<DWSR> genii: Removes nothing. I have removed both lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-core
<ianorlin> undecim: I think that is a bug in 14.04
<ianorlin> if you change ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml to not launch lxsession-defualt calculator and launch glaculator it will work around it
<genii> DWSR: Alternately, but perhaps somewhat dangerous: sudo apt-get remove $(apt-cache depends lubuntu-desktop | grep "Depends" |cut -d' ' -f4 )
<DWSR> Do I need to reboot after that?
<genii> I'd recommend it, yes
<DWSR> It took quite a while to turn off, holy.
#lubuntu 2015-10-07
<julius86> Hi ! I've just got a big problem with Lubuntu. I did a lot of updates yesterday (except the kernel) and, today, I cant connect with LDM !
<julius86> It just come back on the screen of LDM whatever I do. Even if the password is fine
<julius86> I just have no idea how to solve this. There are no error messages either...
<julius86> ok... I've just found the problem. no more disk space :)
<Sardo_Numpsa> Hi. I want to install Lubuntu on my laptop but last time I tried I could not boot due to some complication due to EUFI and gave up.
<Sardo_Numpsa> Any advice on how I can avoid these kinds of problems?
<Sardo_Numpsa> This time
<christo_m> hello i cant seem to find the power management settings
<christo_m> to disable suspend and power off
#lubuntu 2015-10-08
<raz_-> Any particular recommended post-install tool to install a bunch of apps? I see PostInstallerF, "Ubuntu After Install" and "Ubuntu Tweak"
<Haali> lubu15.04/ Links,intructions,kudos, for creating bootable live usb iso with custom packages (added chrome/chromium and some kde stuff, wine, libre office)
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<redwolf> hello Chicken_Wrap
<Chicken_Wrap> How are you?
<redwolf> nice! how are you?
<Chicken_Wrap> Just fine, thanks.
<redwolf> :)
<tachibana> halp
<Chicken_Wrap> What is it, tachibana?
<tachibana> how do I find an lubuntu theme with a cool minimal hardware monitor, quick launch bar, and that keeps the lubuntu button in place?
<tachibana> most I look at on popular theming websites are ugly and are not the minimal norm you always see in desktop threads :/
<Chicken_Wrap> So you're looking for an LXDE theme?
<tachibana> hey im munching on a chicken wrap right meow
<tachibana> buffalo bacon flavor
<tachibana> wrapped in a pretzel
<Chicken_Wrap> I pray you enjoy your wrap.
<Chicken_Wrap> I could really go for one right now.
<tachibana> its not doing buffalo flavor any justice at all
<tachibana> honestly
<Chicken_Wrap> Oh. I thought that'd be the best part. :(
<tachibana> its not spicy the sauce isnt yummy enough
<tachibana> it just tastes like a mutant pretzel wrap
<Chicken_Wrap> That's depressing.
<Chicken_Wrap> My mouth was watering until you dropped that bomb on me.
<tachibana> now im munching chicken dumplings
<tachibana> that's a warp right
<tsimonq2> -win 5
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<tachibana> ?
<tachibana> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :(
<ianorlin> there are other pastebins
<tachibana> u lie
<tachibana> that would be such a waist of bandwidth bro
<ianorlin> !info gist
<ubottu> gist (source: gist): Upload gists to gist.github.com. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-1 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 87 kB
<ianorlin> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
#lubuntu 2015-10-09
<noiesmo> hi all have just installed lubuntu minimal and have add most of what im after but would like when i plug in external usb drive that a icon appears on desktop that i can view through file manager and also unmount via right click
<stanreg> Openbox: I'm trying to install an Openbox theme, but rather than having the files packaged in an .obt, they're all separated. Is there still a way to install 'em?
#lubuntu 2015-10-10
<redwolf> o/
#lubuntu 2015-10-11
<tachibana> i need an easy gui program to switch my lxde theme around
<tachibana> conky is neat for quick performance meters that aren't totally cringe
<tsimonq2> tachibana: Openbox Configuration Manager is good
<tsimonq2> under Preferences in the menu
<tachibana> all openbox config seems to do is change panels one by one
<tachibana> and there is like like hundreds of panels if im not mistaken
<tsimonq2> no no no, there are themes and several GUI tweaks and such
<tachibana> does everyone make a 1000 line universal theme changing script
<tsimonq2> not that I am aware of
<tsimonq2> Ipenbox Configuration Manager is ufficent for me
<tsimonq2> *sufficent
<tsimonq2> *Openbox
<tachibana> well ill try again
<tachibana> maybe your right
<tsimonq2> tachibana: What are you trying to do?
<tachibana> im just trying to get any general ricing theme going that is half-beautiful, maybe with quicklaunch and for sure performance hardware monitopring
<tachibana> right now im downloading a 4 piece mac os replica
<tachibana> but i dont think im going to be satisfied at all with it
<tsimonq2> have you looked through the various themes?
<tachibana> yeah most come off ugly too me
<tachibana> even the top rated and most viewed
<tsimonq2> and if you are looking for a more Mac OS X Linux experience, to be frank, Elementary OS is based off of Ubuntu and looks very similar
<tsimonq2> to Mac OS X that is
<tachibana> the windows and mac replicas are knid of neat, none seem to change the start menu to a better application finding layout and give search functionability
<tsimonq2> tachibana: But would that be what you are looking for?
<tachibana> elementary os screenshots look pretty moderately good
<tachibana> the hardware requirements are similar to lxde right
<tsimonq2> I am not aware of that, I just noticed what you were looking for and I gave you an answer :)
<tsimonq2> but I will look :)
<tachibana> hey thanks =}
<tsimonq2> it has similar system recommendations, but Lubuntu is designed to be very lightweight
<tsimonq2> tachibana: but Elementary OS has System Requirements of 512MB of RAM and a 1GHz processor as well as 15GB of disk space
<tsimonq2> tachibana: so you should be fine, as you probably have a modern computer
<tachibana> i do not, you dont have to look for me fella
<tsimonq2> tachibana: can I be of further assistance, or do you have what you need?
<tachibana> ill search themes on my own
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> do you need anything else?
<tachibana> im loving  the lxde experience despite it being very bumpy
<tsimonq2> tachibana: just to let you know, we are going to switch to LXQt soon
<tsimonq2> tachibana: it is LXDE with Qt as far as I heard
<tachibana> qt is a cool gui
<tachibana> i dont know the differences between the current
<tachibana> despite possibly licensing
<tachibana> ?
<tsimonq2> I don't know the specifics
<tsimonq2> but I know we plan on moving over by the release of 16.10
<tsimonq2> that is the plan
<tsimonq2> tachibana: if you need anything else, let me know, otherwise, have a good night :)
<tachibana> tsimonq2, well i change the theme in openbox theme manager and the taskbar is still white and ugly and not the one in the screenshots
<tachibana> then i go to into taskebar preferences and the color is set to load from the desktop theme.. that doesnt make sense
<tsimonq2> and you tried the obvious, such as looking for a save button, double-clicking, etc.?
<tachibana> yeah
<tsimonq2> to be honest, I am not good with this. if you lurk here for the next couple of days, someone else might be able to help you. I apologise
<tsimonq2> have a good afternoon/night
<tachibana> okay much thanks though
<tsimonq2> you are welcome :)
<tachibana> if anyone else is lurking, if I change it to a physical color the taskbar changes immediately
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i can't seem to find the images...where can i get lubuntu 14.04 LTS? and will it let me install core?
<restore> Hi all
<restore> i want to restore the lubuntu-desktop
<restore> how can i do it?
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i did an lubuntu core/minimal install. now i am booted in. is there anyway to get to the full desktop install?
<imthenachoman> any reason gnome-system-tools would already be installed but system-config-users is not available?
<krytarik> imthenachoman: For reference: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-karmic-replace-gst
<tsimonq2> imthenachoman: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<imthenachoman> krytarik: thanks!
<imthenachoman> tsimonq2: thanks!
<tsimonq2> imthenachoman: no problem ;)
<iynque> Any ideas why my syslog is being spammed with “systemd starting session ### of user <user>” over and over again: http://cl.ly/dUnM/Screen%20Shot%202015-10-11%20at%201.04.17%20PM.png
<iynque> Google isn’t being very helpful
<iynque> I just moved from 14.04 to 15.04 by format/installing and using the same /home/ (on a separate disk), if that’s important.
<iynque> Hmmm… I noticed the message was appearing every 8 seconds. On my Mac, I had GeekTool running `ssh andy@eeePC8G.local 'tail /var/log/syslog && date’` (to show it on my Mac’s desktop, as in that screenshot I linked) every 8 seconds. Stopping that stopped the messages in syslog :D
<iynque> This wasn’t a problem in 14.04. Any ideas what I can do to keep the log tail on my Mac but NOT spam my syslog with those messages?
<iynque> I normally only run the `ssh andy@eeePC8G.local 'tail /var/log/syslog && date’` command every 45 seconds, so it wouldn’t normally be a big deal. …but I’d rather not see those lines in the log.
#lubuntu 2016-10-10
<tbnbuddha> hi. is there an easy solution to use the windows key to open the bottom left menu?
<poopBot> wtf is this alternate download whats difrence vs normal
<leszek> poopBot: alternative iso you mean ? Usually it comes without a live session just a text based debian installer
<poopBot> oh
<poopBot> i want live installer
<poopBot> xD
<Frankxjr83> hi all
<Frankxjr83> tatally newbie here
<Frankxjr83> totally
<Guest95053> Just installed Lubuntu (in place of Mint XFCE) last weekend.  Strange thing...I have two monitors and the POST, Lubuntu splash, etc., display on both monitors, but as soon as Login screen appears, second monitor turns off.
<lynorian> guest is this a desktop where it is permanantly setup that way?
<Guest95053> yes, it is
<Guest95053> xrand on shows one (default) monitor
<lynorian> well you can monitor settings from the prefrences menu and then save your settings
<lynorian> lxrandr is a nicer frontend
<Guest95053> OK, but still there is only the one default monitor shown there.
<Guest95053> Can't seem to find a way to utilize both monitors after login.
<Guest95053> BTW, I'm using a Nvidia FX-5200 AGP card.  Thus my reasons for installing 14.04
<lynorian> Guest95053, with what driver
<lynorian> I am pretty sure FX-5200 would not have nvidia drivers anymore but noveau should work or is there a regression I do not know about
<Guest95053> I have not tested with default driver, only with 173.xx Nvidia driver.  Maybe I need to try default.
<Guest95053> "noveau" is what I was calling default.  I'll give it a try, but nvidia drivers are still in the older kernel that 14.04 uses, just not in 16.04.
<wxl> Guest95053: you should grep around in /var/log/{dmesg,syslog,Xorg.*.log} and look for any errors
<lynorian> Guest95053, I think I had a pci version of your card and noveau works with it but that is not the case with something much newer like say a gtx 960 where there might be a really big performance difference and firmware barriers for noveau developers
<LuMint> lynorian: fx 5200 should have nvidia-173 drivers.
<LuMint> lynorian: nouveau works terribly with it. Regular crashes, no video playback.
<Argh_> Hello, I am getting an error when attempting to play MP3's.  states error opening file and says no such file or directory but when it is plugged into a windows machine it works fine in winamp.  Using audacious music player
<wxl> Argh_: so this is a USB? did you mount it?
<Argh_> I am presuming it is mounted because I can see the songs etc on it.
<Argh_> and it shows on the desktop
<Argh_> it is usb
<Argh_> I also copied it to a hard drive
<wxl> and so you can navigate with audacious to the location on the usb?
<Argh_> yes
<wxl> sounds mounted to me
<Argh_> :)
<wxl> have you tried running it a terminal?
<wxl> like `audacious /path/to/location`
<Argh_> not sure how to find out the location to be able to put it in terminal
<wxl> could probably copy paste from pcmanfm to lxterminal
<Argh_> file:///media/metal/930c1555-4032-48f5-99c8-ed6262f01a7f/%5CUsers%5CGAMER%5CDesktop%5CCollection%20Music%5CMusic%20FIles%5CAsia%20-%20Heat%20Of%20The%20Moment.mp3
<Argh_> is that the path?
<wxl> something seems strange there
<Argh_> new to linux so.. what can I say LOL
<wxl> the backslashes are probably not helping
<Argh_> I copied that out of audacious list that shows the songs
<wxl> in most linux shells \ is an escape character
<Argh_> what about / slashes
<wxl> not escape characters, but they are supposed to indicate a change in folder
<wxl> i'd just change them to underscores. can't go wrong. or just rename that whole big blob to something.mp3
<Argh_> oh man.  wonder if I will need ot do that to all files
<wxl> probably wise
<Argh_> there are over 1000 songs
<wxl> https://scottlinux.com/2011/04/24/batch-rename-files-with-rename/
<wxl> easy in linux world
<Argh_> one of the problems I am having is if I double click on the file it automatically opens audacous
<Argh_> oh love typos
<wxl> that's what it's supposed to do
<Argh_> well I wanted to edit just one to see if that is the issue.
<Argh_> $ rename 'y/ /_/' * is to replace the spaces with underscores so would I use $ rename 'y///_/'* ?
<Argh_> The next question would be how do I only do it to the mp3 file?
<Argh_> not sure if it helps but the song I posted is Heat of the Moment by Asia
<wxl> oh yeah i can see that
<wxl> but that's not the filename
<Argh_> oh.  I guess I am confused then hehe
<Argh_> so what I showed you is just the location correct?
<wxl> \Users\GAMER\Desktop\Collection Music\Music FIles\Asia - Heat Of The Moment.mp3
<wxl> THAT is the filename
<wxl> not the location
<wxl> the problem is those backslashes
<Argh_> did you see the rename command I posted?  Will that work?
<Argh_> oh wait.  the link I read showed how to rename it.
<wxl> you want to do `rename 's/\\/_/' /path/to/file`
<wxl> remember \ is an escape character
<Argh_> not sure what you mean by escape character
<wxl> so in order to use an UNescaped \ you need to escape it \\
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_character
<wxl> windows has them too as you can see
<Argh_> ok so this just stays read this don't do anything with it because if it isn't escaped it will use it as a command?
<Argh_> *says read this
<wxl> you in the terminal?
<Argh_> I am
<wxl> type this:
<wxl> echo \/
<wxl> what does it give you back? \/ or something else?
<Argh_>  /
<wxl> right
<wxl> now try:
<wxl> echo \\/
<Argh_> ok I get \/
<Argh_> ah so echo means to show?
<Argh_> with the /
<wxl> that's because instead of trying to escape the next character, the \ is escaped, i.e. it prints the actual \
<Argh_> oh sorry \
<wxl> echo can be useful for such things
<Argh_> ok
<wxl> for example you can show the value of variables
<wxl> echo $SHELL
<wxl> for example
<wxl> there's other magic it can do
<Argh_> I get /bin/bash
<wxl> yup, which is everyone's DEFAULT shell
<Argh_> OH ok
<wxl> so now you know a little more :)
<Argh_> I do :)
<Argh_> lovin it!
<wxl> SO, to rename your file: you want to do `rename 's/\\/_/' /path/to/file`
<Argh_> so how do I find the path to the file?
<Argh_> because what you showed me before was just the name
<wxl> yep you kind of already did this
<wxl> let's start by going to the folder that contains the file
<wxl> do:
<wxl> cd /media/metal/930c1555-4032-48f5-99c8-ed6262f01a7f
<wxl> now if you want to see a list of all the files in that folder, do:
<wxl> ls
<Argh_> cd for change directory
<wxl> yup :)
<Argh_> ls means list?
<wxl> more or less yes
<Argh_> so there are three colors, white blue and red
<Argh_> red look to be zip files
<wxl> yep
<wxl> blue is folders
<wxl> white is files
<wxl> there's also tab completition available
<wxl> so if you do:
<wxl> rename 's/\\/_/' \\Users
<wxl> and then hit TAB
<wxl> it should either fill in the rest
<wxl> OR
<wxl> if it does nothing, it measns there are multiple matches
<wxl> if you hit TAB again it will show them all
<wxl> you can also use asterisks as wildcards
<wxl> you can also use quotes to get rid of having to deal with escapes
<wxl> so you could do:
<Argh_> it didn't do anything
<wxl> rename 's/\\/_/' *"Asia - Heat Of The Moment.mp3"
<Argh_> this is cool btw I am loving it
<wxl> :)
<wxl> you might like linuxpadawan.net, as an aside. free linux mentoring
<Argh_> hitting tab didn't change anything from what I can see
<wxl> you can CTRL-C to get out of a command you're working on
<Argh_> copied pasted and bookmarked :)
<Argh_> ok so I did a ctrl c
<Argh_> now I copied and pasted the command you gave me but it didn't seem to do anything
<Argh_> with the tab anyway
<wxl> it should return nothing if it worked
<Argh_> oh
<Argh_> how do i find out if it worked?  just open the file again?
<wxl> you can ls
<was_Argh> not sure what happened, wasn't able to type anything
<was_Argh> I noticed that the folder used to be called "all MP3's"  now it is showing up as a file called "all.m3u8"
<was_Argh> did I loose you wxl?
<tsimonq2> was_Argh: he's at work and sometimes gets called off
<tsimonq2> was_Argh: if you stick around, he'll be back soon ;)
<was_Argh> ok thank you :)
<wxl> was_Argh: ok, i'm going to teach you some magic. first install pastebinit by doing `sudo apt -y install pastebinit` and enter your password when asked
<was_Argh> OK installing :)
<was_Argh> ok done
<wxl> cd back to where you were when you did the rename, if you happened to move around
<wxl> oh and one more package just to make things really fun
<wxl> `sudo apt -y install xclip`
<was_Argh> ok done
<was_Argh> what is CTCP VERSION?
<wxl> that was me checking what irc client you were using
<was_Argh> ah ok
<wxl> because if you have the right one, i can make this magic even more magic :)
<was_Argh> schweet!
<wxl> but here's what we're going to do, all in one line:
<was_Argh> ok both isntalled
<wxl> 1. get a recursive directory listing
<was_Argh> *installed
<wxl> 2. submit the directory listing to paste.ubuntu.com
<was_Argh> what is that?
<wxl> 3. copy the URL to the clipboard
<wxl> and then you can just paste it here
<wxl> then i'll be able to see what you see
<was_Argh> ok
<was_Argh> how do I get a recursive directlry?
<wxl> the directory listing is what you get from `ls`
<was_Argh> good lord typo heaven
<wxl> recursive means it will drill down into all the folders
<wxl> we're going to use a magic linux thing called pipes
<wxl> a pipe takes the output of the previous command gives it to the next one
<wxl> so:
<wxl> ls -alR * | pastebinit | xclip
<wxl> then you should just be able to come back to irc and hit SHIFT-INSERT to paste it
<was_Argh> ok ls: cannot open irectory 'lost+found' permission denied
<wxl> what does `pwd` return?
<was_Argh> file:///media/metal/930c1555-4032-48f5-99c8-ed6262f01a7f/%5CUsers%5CGAMER%5CDesktop%5CCollection%20Music%5CMusic%20FIles%5CBlondie%20-%20Call%20Me%281%29.mp3
<was_Argh> um.  that isn't right LOL
<wxl> cd /media/metal/930c1555-4032-48f5-99c8-ed6262f01a7f
<wxl> then do the thole thing again
<wxl> if there's a lost+found in there, that's just annoying
<was_Argh> ok what I copied showed up when I hit pwd
<wxl> you mean the permission denied?
<wxl> or you mean /media/metal/930c1555-4032-48f5-99c8-ed6262f01a7f ?
<was_Argh> ya it does have the lost+found
<was_Argh> yes
<wxl> which yes? :)
<was_Argh> LOL sorry, good point
<was_Argh> ok when I did pwd it showed  /media/metal/930c1555-4032-48f5-99c8-ed6262f01a7f
<wxl> ok so that's good
<wxl> sooo let's do this differently then
<was_Argh> ok
<wxl> ok i think this will work
<wxl> find . -not -name "lost+found" | pastebinit | xclip
<was_Argh> permission denied
<wxl> did it leave you anything on the clipboard though?
<wxl> try shift-insert
<was_Argh> find . -not -name "lost+found" | pastebinit | xclip
<wxl> baaaah
<was_Argh> lol
<wxl> oh hell let's just at least get the basic listing
<wxl> ls -al | pastebinit | xclip
<was_Argh> ok
<wxl> i KNOW that will work
<was_Argh> so you want me to shift  insert here right?
<wxl> yup
<was_Argh> ls -al | pastebinit | xclip
<wxl> >:(
<was_Argh> do I need to activate or start those programs I installed?
<wxl> no
<wxl> well enough of my dumb magic i guess
<wxl> just do ls -al | pastebinit and copy and paste the url here :)
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> i forgot
<wxl> ls -al | pastebinit | xclip -selection clipboard
<was_Argh> ?
<wxl> THAT will do it
<was_Argh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23305242/
<was_Argh> HAH!
<wxl> don't make yourself crazy but there are three clipboards in linux
<was_Argh> REALLY?
<was_Argh> thats cool
<wxl> heh yup
<wxl> ok if you look at that URL you'll notice all the lines that start with "d" are directories
<was_Argh> ok
<wxl> it looks like "all.m3u8" always has been a file, so I don't think that's your directory
<wxl> i think it's actually the line right above it: "All College"
<was_Argh> it used to be a folder called all mp3's
<was_Argh> 74 is pictures of my 74 plymouth :)
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> well
<wxl> you could search for such a folder
<was_Argh> how?
<wxl> find . -type d -iname "all mp3*"
<wxl> that looks only for directories (-type d) and does a case insensitive (thus -iname rather than -name) search
<wxl> . refers to your current directory, i.e. $PWD (the `pwd` command will give you that too)
<was_Argh> in terminal?
<wxl> yup
<was_Argh> what is up with the permission denied?
<wxl> that's probably just complaining about lost+found, no?
<was_Argh> ya
<wxl> yeha don't worry about that
<was_Argh> I just opened another terminal and did it but it didn't show anything
<wxl> that means it didn't find it
<was_Argh> ok
<wxl> why don't you `cd "All College"` (or `cd All\ College`) and `ls` in there if you see if you see your files
<wxl> i could also see "100ANDRO" potentially being the place, too
<wxl> (it might contain the all mp3's folder)
<was_Argh> from terminal it is showing my college transcripts etc
<wxl> ok so cd back with either `cd -` (which will take you to the last folder you were in) or `cd ..` which will take you up one folder in the hierarchy
<wxl> then you can try 100ANDRO
<was_Argh> wont' let me into 100ANDRO
<wxl> drwx------   3 metal metal    4096 Oct  9 20:23 100ANDRO
<was_Argh> oh didn't see the last directions
<wxl>  ^^^ this means that the owner can read, write, and execute the directory
<wxl> drwx------   3 metal metal    4096 Oct  9 20:23 100ANDRO
<wxl>                ^^^^^ ^^^^^^ this tells who the owner and their group is
<wxl> i.e. you should have every ability to get into it :)
<was_Argh> ah ok
<wxl> unless you're not "metal" (`whoami` will let you know)
<was_Argh> I don't see the "3" though  must the metal@metal
<wxl> you can see the three here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23305242/
<wxl> the three is the number of links
<was_Argh> and that is just the list for my brothers sportster I am working on and my nook books I can't get into lol
<was_Argh> number of links?
<wxl> that's a longer more arcane subject. read more here if you want: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/103114/what-do-the-fields-in-ls-al-output-mean#103118
<wxl> anywho
<was_Argh> hehe
<wxl> so 100ANDRO doesn't have your mp3s
<was_Argh> nope
<wxl> and frankly i don't even see the mp3 you originally came in here talking about
<was_Argh> when I click on theall.m3u8 file it shows all the mp3's I had on the hard drive.  its a laptop hard drive in an external case
<was_Argh> I wonder if windows nuked it.
<wxl> that m3u8 is probably a playlist
<was_Argh> oh man...
<was_Argh> that would make sense.  guess I will need to reburn all the cd's/music I have.  argh
<wxl> ouch
<wxl> brb
<was_Argh> ya.. sniff sniff.  k
<wxl> back
<wxl> did your windows drive die, was_Argh ?
<wxl> you could also look to see if there are any mp3s left with `find . -type f -iname "*.mp3"` (f for file btw)
<was_Argh> no I just used it as a backup
<wxl> it's maybe possible it's still around
<wxl> ? or did you overwrite the drive?
<was_Argh> don't think I overwrote the drive.  It did find mp3's but they were ringtones LOL
#lubuntu 2016-10-11
<pleasehelpme> Hello everyone. I bought a webcam with microphone, it attaches just fine to the top of my monitor, but the sound is so damn low I'm starting to suffer an aphonia because I have to SHOUT to be heared. Mic dB gain 100% (+12dB) is not enough. So I thought of editing ~/.asoundrc to software boost the mic. Someone said it should be easy with alsa plugins. Easy my ass. 8 hours and I still haven't managed to have a sound input that, w
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> howdy
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> is Lubuntu's SLIP protocol support good?
<tsimonq2> Shawn|i7-Q720M: same as Ubuntu's, so I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> okay
<elementaru> hey
<elementaru> did a distupgrade to 16.04, and now the Lubuntu start icon not showing. anyone experienced that?
<tholmes160> hi folks -- will lubuntu support virtualbox?
<tholmes160> also, how hard is it to get the wm configured to provide an easily usable environment in lubuntu
<joedoe47> yeah lubuntu just werks in virtualbox. The WM is already useable but like if you mean to configure it to for eg. snap window borders like in windows 7... that may take a little googlging.
<joedoe47> but usually configuring the WM in lubuntu is easy.
<tholmes160> kool, Im using lubuntu as the host and it'll be winxp for the guest
<tholmes160> I hope
<joedoe47> neato c:
<tholmes160> :)
<joedoe47> good luck with your project dude.
<tholmes160> thanks
<tholmes160> hope it will work -- ive been running it on kubuntu for a while, so hopefully it will translate and give me some speed improviement
<joedoe47> uuuh, well it might. lxde uses less GPU things to render and lxde also starts up a lot less processes to do things.  You should be able to dedicate more resources to your VM... but probably not enough to like for eg. play vidda games in the VM (or at least the super fast 3d ones)
<tholmes160> joedoe47: not planning to play games, but only to run some small database applications
<joedoe47> oh, shoot, you know what your doing then. You fiiine. c:
<tholmes160> LOL -- ya -- to a point
<shawn|P4> howdy, did I do this right? http://hastebin.com/agoquvarit.sql
#lubuntu 2016-10-12
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> can someone help me please?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I finished doing this tutorial for lubuntu http://homecircuits.eu/blog/lubuntu-installing-vnc-server/
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> and its refusing my connection
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> has lubuntu's /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart path changed?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> when I go to that file.. its completely empty
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> in either /LXDE/ or /Lubuntu/
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I thought lubuntu would be the easiest to make a wifi connected server box, with VNC
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I figured it out, I keep seeing GDBus Error org freedesktop PolicyKit1 Error Failed on the VNC session, but I saw Policykit Authentication agent was already unchecked
#lubuntu 2016-10-13
<hawkings> https://www.amazon.com/Holocaust-Hoax-Exposed-Victor-Thorn/dp/1467506389
<Vad3r> so 16.10 is out, is LXQt being used now?
<tsimonq2> Vad3r: nope, we postponed it
<Vad3r> tsimonq2, ?!
<Vad3r> why? :(
<tsimonq2> Vad3r: we had a few problems, most of which should be solved by now, so hope for 17.04. :)
<Vad3r> how long for 17.04?
<tsimonq2> Vad3r: 6 months
<tsimonq2> sorry :(
<Vad3r> oh, damn.
<Vad3r> anyway, off to install 16.10 :)
<Vad3r> why release 16.10 when it's broke?
<Vad3r> ethernet doesn't work. updating doesn't work. NOTHING WORKS! device not managed. sigh.
<Vad3r> I thought you test these releases?
<Monster> hi
<vad3r> yeah, so, 16.10 is broke. I installed it > Internet wouldn't work. Ethernet was plugged in. kept telling me about device not managed.
<vad3r> I plugged in a wireless usb and connected to the Internet, nothing would update.
<vad3r> backports etc was ticked. still couldn't update. checked the server uk and then tried main; still wouldn't work.
<taholmes160> howdy all -- nice job on lubuntu 16.04LTS
<taholmes160> night all
<norbydroid_> Is there a was to remove packages without it sayin it needs to remove lubuntu desktop and break the system?
<wxl> norbydroid_: lubuntu-desktop is just an index file. you can safely remove it. nothing will break.
<wxl> argh
<norbydroid_> okay.  Thank ya.  Didn't know.
<wxl> np, norbydroid_ nevermind the arghing btw. that was meant to be directed elsewhere :)
<norbydroid_> Gotcha.
<norbydroid_> When I was tryin to remove files via synaptic it kept sayin it wanted to remove files and the system would break.  I swapped to usin the terminal and apt-get purge.  No issues.
<wxl> yeah sometimes GUI tools try to interpret things for you ;)
<norbydroid_> I am settin up a system for doin a specific task and removin all unecessary items I don't want.
<wxl> norbydroid_: you also might look into the lubuntu-core package. you can just install the mini.iso and then add that.
<norbydroid_> Hmmm  Thank ya kindly I shal check that out.
* Unit193 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 16.10 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel
#lubuntu 2016-10-14
<janat08> how do i install this DE on top of ubuntu without the netbook version or vanilla one
<tsimonq2> janat08: sudo apt install lubuntu-core
<janat08> is there a suggestion (or a place for those) to making it easier for people to explore the flavours
<janat08_> lol yea, so i got a bunch of trash along with lubuntu
<janat08_> lubuntu-core
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/rIfVk/701a2d80b8.jpg   Little boxes, stuck in boxes, little boxes made of ticky tacky, little boxes on the host box, little boxes all the same, there's a pink one and a blue one and a green one and a yellow one and they're all made out of ticky tacky and they all look... just the sameee....
<tsimonq2> ...?!?
<Kamilion> theme song to a once popular television show
<tsimonq2> oh
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please, which one is more lightweight Lubuntu-Core 16.10 Yakkety Yak or 16.04 Xenial Xerus Considering the dependencies http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/lubuntu-core / http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lubuntu-core
<lt> When I try to upgrade from a perfectly working Lubuntu 16.04, I get "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of lubuntu-desktop:^M
<lt> an error about missing gnome dependencies for lubuntu-desktop
<lt> gnome-software,  language-selector-gnome, software-properties-gtk & one other are missing.
<lt> I read the release notes & saw nothing mentioned. Have I done something wrong?
<lt> (Looks like a lxqt transition glitch to me).
<lt> Please advise & thank you  in advance.
<leszek> lt: lxqt transition ? There is no lxqt transition
<leszek> lt: did you run apt-get update again to see if it fixes the issue ?
<lt> Thank you.  I can, I always use a scratch disk for a first upgrade
<lt> but I never quite trust an upgrade which is not "clean".
<lt> Perhaps I should have said "lxqt work in progress". I looked into running the beta of that (do I have the acronym right)
<lt> but there was no upgrade path.
<leszek> yeah 16.10 is still using lxde for some reason. Maybe because the new lxqt release didn't make it in ubuntu
<lt> I just tried "apt-get upgrade", which exited, suggesting "apt-get -f install" (-f for fix)
<lt> The second apt-get wanted to make a bunch of changes, which looked scary.
<lt> As an existence proof, has anybody done an upgrade to Lubuntu 16.10 rather than an ISO install?
<norbydroid_> I ran lusb to see if the USB 3 card I installed was seen by linux and I don't se it.  Is there anything I can do to get it usable?
<norbydroid_> I have a USB stick in the USB 2 slot (the USB stick unfortunately is USB 3) and it is so slow it will take years to xfer files.
<norbydroid_> A reboot with the stick installed shows it, but the PC I think is crap because the xfer speed is atrocious.
<lt> fEdithCavell#13
<lee1> I have a question about an older machine i'm using Aspire 4520, it has a Nvidia GeForce 7000 in it. I'm currently having problems booting back into the OS. I'm getting a black screen with a blinking cursor. It was working before. I'm using 16.04 64bit
<LuMint> lee1: do you use nvidia173?
<LuMint> lee1: what happens if you do ctrl alt f1?
<lee1> LuMint let me try
<lee1> No the tty is also messed up. I have to edit grub and put in nomodeset
<LuMint> lee1: that's what I was going to suggest
<lee1> The kernel i'm using is 4.4.0-43
<lee1> When I use the nomodeset in the 4.4.0-43 it doesn't want to load it stops at the black screen with the cursor blinking. I'm going to select the -31 kernel and try.
<lee1> LuMint: Well it's loading with nomodeset in the kernel 4.4.0-31
<LuMint> nice
<lee1> the nvidia driver that it wants me to use is 304.131
<LuMint> it should be okay
<LuMint> forget about 173, i thought your card was older
<lee1> It says i'm using it. i'm going to switch back to Nouveau driver and restart then try to reload the nvidia drivers. But my problem I wasn't getting sound. I believe it happend after I ran some updates and the kernel updated
<swift110> hey LuMint
<LuMint> swift110: hi
<swift110> how r u
<LuMint> fine, and you?
<swift110> great LuMint what ya up to
<LuMint> going to take a nap
<LuMint> :)
<V7> Do you know how to change nvidia resolution to the correct one if there is no correct one
<sodomy> Has Lubuntu 16.10 been officially released yet?  Or is it still in testing?
<wxl> !isitout | sodomy
<ubottu> sodomy: It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<tsimonq2> sodomy: http://lubuntu.me/yakkety-released/
<sodomy> Thanks chaps.
#lubuntu 2016-10-15
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please is there any way to use Lubuntu-core minimal to recognize a touch screen tablet? Thank you.
<tsimonq2> xsmltx: I don't know if it can be done, please send an email to lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com and we can help you out. :)
<xsmltx> Thank ypu
<xsmltx> Thank ypu
<xsmltx> Thank you tsimonq2, excuse me...
<tsimonq2> it's fine ;)
<xsmltx> tsimonq2, tell me please mag
<tsimonq2> huh?
<xsmltx> tsimonq2, tell me please maybe you know If I can use on Lubuntu-core minimal Virtual box?
<xsmltx> My apologizes again, it's very dark in here...
<lynorian> xsmltx, virtualbox won't help with the touch screen tablet drivers
<tsimonq2> xsmltx: if you install Ubuntu Server, then install the lubuntu-core package, you should be good to go
<xsmltx> I would like to be as neat-light-fast-minimal as possible please... :)
<xsmltx> lynorian, tell me please I will can't use virtualbox on a touch screen table ?
<lynorian> you can use virtualbox
<lynorian> or if lubuntu is the base you can also use virt-manager
<xsmltx> tsimonq2, than it means I can't use virtualbox or any other virtual machine on lubuntu-core minimal ?
<tsimonq2> I'll let you get this lynorian :)
<xsmltx> Oh, ok lynorian, than try virt-manager instead of virtualbox ?
<lynorian> I think either will work but virt-manager will work if lubuntu is the base what are you running as a guest
<xsmltx> And it will work for sure virt-manager on a Lububutu-core minimal pleas and tell me please, do you know what I have to do that the Lubuntu-core minimal recognize the touch screen, or still ask on lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<lynorian> although virtualizatoin like this means lots of ram use
<xsmltx> Yes, the tablet has 4 GB, that's why at least the host to be as minimal as possible...
<xsmltx> I should still ask on  lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com about the touch screen, is it right ?
<lynorian> yeah virtualbox or virt-manager on 4GB of space will not really work
<xsmltx> Even if I will virtualize also only for example Kali Linux light ?
<xsmltx> And the host will be with Lubuntu-core minimal ?
<lynorian> xsmltx, Well I would get the same pacakages as in kali and then put them on lubuntu minimal
<lynorian> or maybe even just a window manager
<xsmltx> lynorian, if it would be possible I would like to use those packages if it could be possible in a virtual environment, it could be Lubuntu or Kali...
<xsmltx> Do I can use virtualbox from openbox?
<lynorian> yes not sure you will have enough free space
<xsmltx> Be right back..
<HickorySmokedBac> What's wrong with lubuntu's links? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<HickorySmokedBac> The requested URL /lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server.
<ornj> how do I get startx to do all the same stuffs lightdm do?
<ornj> or: what do I need to put in .xinitrc (?) to make it work like lightdm/do what I need?
<Lisaevb> The German people have  been systematically vilified because they dared to stand up to the world banking cabal in their own country. See this book: "The Myth of German Villainy" by Benton Bradberry. On YT be sure to check out ALL WARS ARE BANKERS' WARS.﻿
<ornj> lol ok dude
<Lisaevb> ornj, SORRY MOM, I was WRONG about the "HOLOCAUST" - Monika Schaefer, Green Party Politician: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0_BZphQ7Qo
<ioria> lubuntu 16.10 i386   fails to install  grub on mbr /dev/sda if offline ? anyone knows ?
<joedoe47_> ioria: that means your drive must have been disconnected while it was writing to the master boot record, are you sure the connections to the drive are secure?
<joedoe47_> it might have wiggled out, otherwise it might be a bug with the installer.
<joedoe47_> or the hardware could be failing too.
<ioria> joedoe47_, thanx, i tried 3 times, an offline installation ( without eth cable connected) and it fails ... the forth time i connected the cable and selected 'istall updates? and it worked
<joedoe47_> oh it might be a bug somewhere then:?
<ioria> joedoe47_,  i did the usb stick (md5sum confirmed) either with rufus and linupendrive (uui)
<ioria> joedoe47_,  i also checked the media for defects
<joedoe47_> well I generally trust sha256 of sha512 for sums, md5 is sort of simplistic for my paranoid needs... but uh that is why I say its a bug
<ioria> joedoe47_,  i see  yes, maybe a bug (idk)  .... i wonder if anyone else experienced the same issue
<joedoe47_> I have before with 14.04, its probably the installer itself or one of the packages. Its no biggie. You might be able to try an offline install again in like a few weeks and it will be fixed. c:
<ioria> joedoe47_,  right. thanks
<happycamper> hi guys
<happycamper> is it worth updating from 16.04 i heard 16.10 is not LTS. untill when is 16.04 supported? help pls im not good with google :P
<krakyk89> hi there
<krakyk89> just wanted to ask
<krakyk89> I have a messed up compaq presario
<krakyk89> 1 gb ram, core2duo t6400 2ghz
<krakyk89> and 250 gigs of hdd
<krakyk89> can i use it for compiling and executing c programs
<krakyk89> ?
<gde33> hi
<gde33> when i do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers    or   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa   it says  "Fout: heeft enkele softwarebron als argument"
<gde33> whihc translates to error: single software source as argument
<gde33> I'm trying to get the sis video thing working on 14.04.5
<gde33> oh ic I typed it from a website like apt-add but it should be add-apt
<gde33> now it says "cannot add ppa: ' ppa:xorg.edgers/ppa' please check that the ppa name or format is correct.
<Unit193> The exact command should be  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  and as the page says, you shouldn't be using hwe with it.
<gde33> Unit193: thanks, what does hwe mean?
<Unit193> Hardware enablement stack.
<wxl_> !hwe | gde33
<ubottu> gde33: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Unit193> wxl_: You've got a tail.
<gde33> let me explain the issue first, I have some ancient acer travelmate 2310 that has a SiS M661MX video adapter
<gde33> when I ran the live usb it seemed reasonable, the resolution was not very high but ok
<gde33> now, after install it is 640
<gde33> I read some of the sis video things have been fixed in 14.04 even with hardware acceleration
<gde33> just not this one
<MrFahrenheit> has anyone seen this problem: I install a fresh lubuntu 16.04, install libreoffice, and the main menu is all jumbled up and squished together
<MrFahrenheit> https://i.imgur.com/aELF5mx.png
<MrFahrenheit> all other applications look fine, and changing the theme fixes it, until I start the application again
<MrFahrenheit> this is what is should look like https://i.imgur.com/JQudHL0.png
<ornj> yeah
<ornj> with serbian/croatian it's hard to tell the difference  :P
<MrFahrenheit> same happens in english, I just forgot to change it before taking the screenshot
<ornj> i mean, is Datotekalzmijeni one word or six?
<ornj> :P
<MrFahrenheit> check the second screenshot :P
<ornj> i figured it out midway between typing it
<ornj> which is why that "l" looked short
<ornj> "датотека" is a cool word and makes sense
<ornj> is this maybe more of an LXDE problem?
<MrFahrenheit> no idea
<ornj> me neither  :P
<ornj> just suggesting you might have luck asking in that chan as well
<newnoob> so quiet here
<wxl> newnoob: as the topic said, go to #lubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat. otherwise, support only happens as needed. need something?
<ornj> how do I get startx to do all the same stuffs lightdm do?
<ornj> or: what do I need to put in .xinitrc (?) to make it work like lightdm/do what I need?
<xsmltx> Hi, tell me please which system emulator is more recommendable for using Lubuntu-core minimal under it please?
<gde33> +++++++++++++
<gde33> cat sorry
<ornj> haha
<gde33> best was when he held down delete and deleted all my torrents
<gde33> but technical queestions, right... why do live usb sticks give me great OS's with wifi and high resolution but the actual install wont?
<wxl> ornj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/391489/cant-use-startx-with-lxde#391495
<wxl> xsmltx: you want to run lubuntu-core in a virtual machine?
<xsmltx> wxl, yes please...
<wxl> gde33: grab additional drivers and you should be good to go. if you want more specific help, we need more specific information.
<wxl> xsmltx: you can run it in any virtual machine. i like kvm as it's basically built into the default kernel.
<wxl> xsmltx: of course, if you have a windows host, that's not very helpful. virtualbox works everywhere.
<xsmltx> Thank you very much wxl, I will have more questions soon.. I appreciate
<wxl> xsmltx: no problem.
<ornj> wxl>> but, surely, "exec startlxde" alone isn't enough to replicate what lightdm does...?
<ornj> like, is there some file I can peek into to see what-all lightdm is doing?
<ornj> to replicate in the .xinitrc ?
<wxl> ornj: basically what lightdm does, after login, is start up an lxsession. that session includes everything necessary to start lxpanel, openbox, pcmanfm, etc.
<wxl> ornj: if you're trying to replicate what lxsession does, that's a whole different story.
<Unit193> You may have to  export DESKTOP_SESSION=lubuntu and export XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=lubuntu
<ornj> can i... start up an lxsession with startx ?
 * ornj only a little lost
<wxl> that's what the answer was about
<ornj> wxl>> so startlxde starts up an lxsession.
<wxl> ornj: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/startlxde.1.html
<ornj> <3
 * ornj tips his hat to wxl
<wxl> ornj: here's an older version of startlxde http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/lxde-common/wily/view/head:/startlxde.in
<wxl> so now you know what it does :)
<ornj> so if I `sudo apt-get install xorg-xinit' and add `exec startlxde' to the .xinitrc, that should be enough to replicate the behaviour I want?
<wxl> seems like it
<wxl> never done it myself so good luck :)
<ornj> AH-HA  :D
<ornj> haha thx
<ornj> i guess worse comes to worse i uncomment + start over
<wxl> yuup
<wxl> you could run it all in a virtual machine, too
<wxl> in order to test it out
<ornj> gotta get me one of those
<suitefoot29> please tell me how to remove lxde+lubuntu, after installing mate on a lubuntu system
<wxl> suitefoot29: i'd check with the mate folks, technically, but removing lubuntu-desktop/core should do the trick.
<suitefoot29> it didnt work
<suitefoot29> i removed another app and lubuntu-desktop was removed oto
<suitefoot29> but nothing else
<wxl> then i'd go through the entire list of apps and remove them one at a time
<suitefoot29> ...
<wxl> what i can tell you is that a normal install of lubuntu is a matter of installing lubuntu-desktop, basically
<wxl> if you remove that, it should remove everything except ubuntu-core
<suitefoot29> how about this
<wxl> however, i have no idea what you did to yours, nor what the implication of installing mate is
<Unit193> wxl: Not how metas/tasks work..
<suitefoot29> i will go "apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop"
<suitefoot29> get list
<suitefoot29> then apt-get remove those things
<suitefoot29> ??
<suitefoot29> ther is no implication
<wxl> seems plausible
<suitefoot29> i just have mate now with lightdm
<suitefoot29> ok
<suitefoot29> i will do it now
<suitefoot29> that doesnt work bec it removes core things too
<suitefoot29> son of b
<wxl> why don't you just do a fresh install of mate, re-using your old /home?
<suitefoot29> i dont have time for that
<wxl> but you have time to muck around with removing individual packages?
<suitefoot29> no, that was ur suggestion
<gde33> wxl: I'm trying different oses atm but if you have an idea how to get SiS M661MX video working (acer travelmate 2310) in 1024 resolution rather than 640 I'm all ears. (The live usb works in 1024)
<wxl> gde33: need the pci id.
<suitefoot29> gde33: what is the graphic chip in it
<gde33> I thought that was the sism661mx
<gde33> where shall I find further information?
<wxl> gde33: lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 VGA
<gde33> k
<suitefoot29> if it's via, it may only work with debian 7
<suitefoot29> i have a laptop like that and anything deb/ubuntu after that wont render
<suitefoot29> deb 7 lxde, supported to 2018
<gde33> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 66/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1039:6330] Subsystem:Acer Incorporated [ALI] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1025:008] Kernel modules:sisfb
<wxl> gde33: here's sisfb's docs which may be useful https://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/fb/sisfb.txt
<wxl> what version of lubuntu, gde33? (lsb_release -a)
<suitefoot29> gde33: that's via. only debian 7 live will work on it. nothing later, in terms of graphic support resolution
<gde33> wxl: currently non, which should I try next?
<suitefoot29> i tried deb 8 and ubuntu and arch on it
<suitefoot29> u can try lxde
<gde33> suitefoot29: great, yes I was trying lxle but it fails
<suitefoot29> the live one off usb, to see if it boots up properly
<suitefoot29> or u can install regular one
<gde33> the live versions of lubuntu and lxle work just fine
<suitefoot29> good job
<gde33> with the right resolution
<wxl> then grabbing the new drivers should solve the problem
<gde33> wxl: just running update and upgrade didn't work, should I perhaps skip the propriatary stuff?
<suitefoot29> should
<wxl> gde33: not that
<wxl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<gde33> I tried finding new drivers from the software center > ppa page via some short cut, would that boil down to the same check?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> a ppa is, generally, an unsupported mechanism of obtaining software
<gde33> ill remake the lubuntu usb, will take a bit
<ornj> might I want startlubuntu instead of startlxde ?
<wxl> don't believe so
<wxl> in precise there was a startlubuntu
<ornj> ok
<ornj> so startlxde shoudl include all lubuntu theming, etc.?
<wxl> not since
<wxl> *should*
<wxl> but again, you're a bit on your own with the whole thing
<ornj> grazie, signiore
<ornj> haha great
<wxl> well it's just a bit outside of the norm
<wxl> i've never done this before and i doubt anyone else has
<wxl> it's not like it's one of the goals of the lubuntu project :)
<lynorian> Yeah I have never really set this up myself either
<ornj> disabling a dm is that uncommon?
<ornj> is that what we're referring to?
<wxl> yes
<lynorian> yes
<ornj> oh
<ornj> :/
 * ornj weird nerd
<gde33> lol this is going so fast! I'm already running the installer now :P
<gde33> everything imaginable went wrong
<gde33> I make an ubuntu 16 live usb which was aweful, the ui doesn't work in 640 resolution at all, no wifi, no way to do driver updates
<gde33> now I'm back to installing lubuntu
<gde33> wxl: aditional drivers in the latest ubuntu brings up software & updates
<gde33> wxl: same in lubuntu
#lubuntu 2016-10-16
<gde33> I tried running grub with video=sisfb:mode:1024x768x32,mem:4096,rate:60
<gde33> I put 60 in stead of 70 because I felt creative, should I try agin?
<gde33> it didn't seem to do anything
<wor8s> Scott Roberts - Who's to Blame for the Anti-White Agenda? - Radio 3Fourteen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-UGi9jy8eE Scott Roberts has been behind several YouTube channels, releasing around 2000 videos, addressing the agenda of organized elites. Many of his videos have been taken down by YT administration.
<tsimonq2> wor8s: please leave this channel
<wor8s> tsimonq2, Nah.
<wor8s> tsimonq2, I use Lubuntu and I'll stay here in the support channel.
<tsimonq2> wor8s: Ok, then please keep offtopic items to #Lubuntu-offtopic
<elky> it's the anti-semite spammer
<wor8s> Globalization is Talmudic Jihad. It is the implementation of tikkun olam, a dark and sinister Jewish concept at the heart of Communism, Christianity, and all forms of universalism. Tikkun olam is loosely, a plan to blend all the peoples of the planet into one amorphous helot class. While the Jews, who have scrupulously and assiduously kept themselves "pure", plan to rule over this slave society as an "enlightened" aristocracy.﻿
<tsimonq2> elky: I saw something like it but I was unsure. I even did a /whois to confirm.
<elky> krytarik: he's klined, no need to keep the ban, he'll be on a new ip within the hour anyway
<krytarik> elky: Thanks.
<krytarik> (Was set to auto-expire in a day anyway.)
<elky> ah i'll keep that in mind next time
<gde33> I tried adding various kernel options until it eventually gave a kernal panic, then I errased all options from the grub boot menu which gave 1024 resolution
<gde33> then I did sudo pcmanfm /etc/default/grub and removed the options there
<gde33> now I'm back on 640 resolution
<gde33> how is the boot menu editor different from etc/default/grub ?
<gde33> it says "terminal lxsession-default-terminal isn't known consider report it to libfm developers" when I try open grub with pcmanfm
<gde33> it seems to work fine but is this the correct file to edit?
<viju> Hi, I installed lxde but it won't show on the list of desktop environments
<viju> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<gde33> I'm able to get the right resolution by adding garbage to the grub file and removing it after failing to boot
<Eny> Hello?
<Eny> Anyone around?
<tsimonq2> !ask | Eny
<ubottu> Eny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> :)
<Eny> After last update to 4.4.0 -43 system doesnt load. Selecting recovery  ode in grub gives me vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0.  With caps lock and scroll lock blinking. Previous version 4.4.0 -36 loads properly
<tsimonq2> Eny: Maybe hop in #ubuntu? This doesn't seem to be a Lubuntu-specific issue.
<Eny> I asked there too. Posted here because i thought it might be specific. Thank you.
#lubuntu 2017-10-09
<pozk1> hello
<anonnn> Hello, how much ram actually this lubuntu needs with/without gui?
#lubuntu 2017-10-10
<dg_> hi
<dg_> I have one question about lubuntu. What is the name of program/app which can clean the ram memory after leaving/turn off lubuntu. I know on 100% that such program/app is in tails.
<dg_> Is there anybody good:) to help me? some answer?
<dg_> I will be glad for any suggestion.
<dg_> To amdmin and lubuntu developer..I think it should be built in lubuntu install package for
<zagiell> Hi, I'm thinking to intsall Lubuntu.  I would want to use it with the arduino IDE.  Does anyone have experience with Lubuntu and arduino IDE???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes. it work fine
<JohnDoe_71Rus> even alwinnwer A20 cubieboard (ARM)
<zagiell> Will I be able to get help with my mistakes as I'm just a begginer in linux and arduino?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> is i remember, just downloaв and extract Arduino IDE from arduino.cc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I've got to go
<zagiell> OkeyDokey thanks
<Barry_> how do I install lumbuntu
#lubuntu 2017-10-11
<fishcooker> what's the copy paste tool clipboard for with full integration with terminal recommended on lubuntu env?
#lubuntu 2017-10-12
<matt___> how much space is required for lubuntu
<AcerLaptopUser> hello
<lowriter> libreoffice writer crashes with Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:23:18: not a number
<leszek> lowriter: tried choosing a different gtk theme?
<leszek> does it fix the crash. If not then the "warning" is not the cause for the crash
<Lucky__> hi
<Lucky__> hi
<lowriter> leszek: i changed the theme and it still crashes. I'm using Lubuntu
<lucky-rahat> hi
<lucky-rahat> i want to install server lubuntu
<lucky-rahat> lubuntu on server machine hardware
<lucky-rahat> exit
<lowriter> leszek: the not so funny thing is everything works(Calc, draw, math) except for writer
<leszek> uff then even more I doubt that it is a theming issue. So the warning has nothing to do with it
<leszek> lowriter: have you checked the live system already? Does it work there?
<lowriter> leszek: it does not come with the live system. the live system had abiword only and even that was flickering when it opens
<lowriter> https://askubuntu.com/questions/808850/why-are-abiword-documents-flickering-since-the-upgrade-to-lubuntu-16
<leszek> you know you can install lo on the live system aswell to see. You can also try removing all lo settings from your home folder to see if it works
<lowriter> i'll try removing all lo settings in the home folder and see what happens
<lowriter> leszek: writer is still crashing after removing the lo config in the home folder
<lowriter> Adwaita theme keeps showing up in google searches.
<leszek> lowriter: then like I said change the theme
<lowriter> leszek: i changed the icon theme but no dice. I have the adwaita-icon-theme but that is not full . I'll install adwaita-icon-theme-full and see if it helps
<leszek> hmm... good idea
<lowriter> hmm, synaptic wants to remove lubuntu;-core, -default-sessions, -desktop...
<leszek> not good
<lowriter> leszek: LO->tools->Option->Advanced  disable 'use a java runtime environment' worked
<leszek> oh interesting
<leszek> so java is the culprit
<murii_> Where do I have to put my alias in order to have it saved for the next session?
<agaida> murii_: it depends on your used shell and your knowledge
<murii_> agaida, bash.rc did the job
<agaida> not the best of all ideas - in bashrc should be the lines:
<agaida> if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then
<agaida> . ~/.bash_aliases
<agaida> fi
<agaida> so i would suggest to place aliases in .bash_aliases
<qswz> when is 17.10 coming out?
<wxl> !artful | qswz
<ubottu> qswz: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<wxl> also:
<wxl> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wxl> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule the official date is the 19th
<qswz> wxl: thanks
<wxl> np
<pmatulis> i would like to swap my Esc and CapsLock keys. this is purported to work but does not: `setxkbmap -option caps:swapescape` . any idea? i'm on Xenial
#lubuntu 2017-10-13
<jchee> how can i disable tap to click in lubuntu? I've used synclient to disable but tap to click is still annoying me: http://lpaste.net/359208
<terfysgwr> Aw buddy come back, I had an answer!
<pmatulis> anyone got an answer to my question?
<nader> hi everybody
<nader> is the proposed download suitable for a live installation? thanks
<sushi22> hi! someone over here?
#lubuntu 2017-10-14
<theliber> hello there
<theliber> i was wondering what would be the minimum disk space required for lubuntu
<theliber> will it work with 10GB partition?
<theliber> anyone?
<theliber> ?
<LioneLL> yes
#lubuntu 2017-10-15
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<bryanfrommacau> quick question....How do I connect to a projector or tv in lubuntu?
<bryanfrommacau> Nevermind, I figured out how to manually turn it on through display settings, but...
<bryanfrommacau> Is there a shortcut?
<bryanfrommacau> I cannot configure my second monitor (my tv) to display correctly in lubuntu
<defenderoffreedo> hey, anyone here?
<defenderoffreedo> i wanted to know if we can map certain key of keyboard to another key
<defenderoffreedo> the problem is the spacebar key of my laptop is broken
<defenderoffreedo> so i wanted to remap the "right click" key to the spacebar
<defenderoffreedo> i have been doing that on windows but couldn't find a way on lubuntu
<defenderoffreedo> anyone have any idea?
<defenderoffreedo> ?
<bryanfrommacau> I'm here but don't know
<bryanfrommacau> I"m sure there's a way
<bryanfrommacau> Maybe autokey?
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<bryanfrommacau> my screen goes past the edge of the monitor - about the width of one mouse pointer
#lubuntu 2018-10-09
<lubot> marneu was added by: marneu
<lubot> <marneu> so seeing as trojita is set to be added to Lubuntu 18.10, i decided to try it out again (via wxl's testy-testy, in a VM), but i encountered the same bug i saw when i tried compiling it myself: plain text mails get displayed with one character per line. i have no idea what's the issue, this time the entire setup is as default as can get
<lubot>  (Lubuntu 18.10, Breeze theme etc). Has anyone else seen this issue? FWIW, when I tried Trojita in Manjaro, I did not have this issue. ... https://i.imgur.com/KoSVEqv.png
<lubot> <marneu> I might actually file a bug report for this, but I'm not really sure where.
<lubot> <marneu> Didn't see any reference to this issue in Trojita's issue tracker, either.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please repeat that in the Lubuntu Development group.
<lubot> <marneu> sure!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
#lubuntu 2018-10-11
<lubot> Hakimamunra was added by: Hakimamunra
#lubuntu 2018-10-12
<lubot> LenCole was added by: LenCole
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Hakimamunra [<reply to image>], Welcome to the group!
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @LenCole [<reply to image>], Welcome!
<saptech> hello all
<saptech> I've installed lubuntu about a couple of weeks ago. so far it's working great
<saptech> looking at my alias I see this Alert alias setup, what does it suppose to do?
<saptech> https://bpaste.net/show/c841a1a22454
<saptech> I didn't include it
<lubot> <marneu> It displays a notification (if libnotify-bin is installed, by default it's not there). Pretty cool, actually: If you enter a command, a semicolon and alert in a terminal, the notification displays the preceding commands.
<lubot> <marneu> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/KXNejB5.jpg alert-alias
<saptech> ok, thanks
<saptech> sounds fun
<saptech> :)
<saptech> thanks for the example
<lubot> <marneu> Your welcome! I didn't actually know about this before, so I've learned something as well C:
<lubot> <marneu> *You're
#lubuntu 2018-10-13
<lubot> Wafficus was added by: Wafficus
<lubot> <Wafficus> Need help with wireless card on Acer aspire 3690
<tsimonq2> !bcm4318
<tsimonq2> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus ^
<lubot> <Wafficus> Yeah found that earlier. Gonna have to use a flash drive to use the installer
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks
<qwefytuoityty> audacious update encoder mp3 to lame 3.100
#lubuntu 2018-10-14
<KoRn3> anyone else having issues with keyboard shortcuts working intermittently?... sometimes works after a reboot, sometimes not
<system16> hi
<system16> im trying to setup pptp (plz dont ask why) vpn connection. it keeps saying that vpn service quit unexpectedly
<system16> commands that i ran :
<system16> sudo apt-get install pptp-linux
<system16> sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome
<system16> all ran just fine
<system16> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 2.9 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) Swap: 337.9 MiB Total (337.9 MiB Free) • Storage: 4.6 GB / 12.8 GB (8.2 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] @ Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller • Uptime: 59m 7s
<system16> btw this OS is on a usb drive
<ilyaigpetrov> system16: are there any vpn-related logs given out by `tail /var/log/syslog`?
<system16> let me see
<system16> yes
<system16> its saying :
<ilyaigpetrov> hide all personal info before posting if there are any
<system16> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G3kHfBBRmh/
<system16> it asked me my gateway and i gave my routers ip
<system16> is this wrong ?
<ilyaigpetrov> not sure, I would do the same
<system16> did you read it ? what does it say ?
<ilyaigpetrov> system16: I'm not experienced, but `Could not open control connection to 192.168.0.1` says it couldn't connect to the ip
<ilyaigpetrov> system16: you may get more lines of logs by `tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog` or you may use `less /var/log/syslog`
<ilyaigpetrov> system16: your problem is not directly related to lubuntu so you may try more populated channels, I guess ubuntu fits here though it may differ in packages preinstalled
<lubot> <marneu> How do I start kubuntu-driver-manager? 'sudo kubuntu-driver-manager' doesn't work, and there doesn't seem to be menu entry, either.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from acheronuk: Exec=kcmshell5 kcm_driver_manager
<lubot> <marneu> Nope. "kcm_driver_manager: command not found" ... I just installed the package "kubuntu-driver-manager", I guess there are additional dependencies that I need to install?
<lubot> <marneu> Ah, the command for the commandline is "kcmshell5 kcm_driver_manager", and it was indeed missing "kde-cli-tools".
<lubot> <marneu> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries 👍
#lubuntu 2019-10-07
<ktt___> Hello all. Lubuntu 19.10 beta (downloaded today) and VirtualBox 5 (as in Lubuntu 18.04): has someone managed to install the 19.10 beta into a virtual machine?
<ktt___> In my experiments, the installation has now crashed twice and the virtual machine has just "aborted".
<ktt___> 4096 MB memory, 4 cores, 40 GB disk.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> i wouldn't recommend using virtualbox as packaged in ubuntu, though, better use kvm-qemu or upstreams' virtualbox packages.
<tomreyn> there are numerous bugs in 5.x
<ktt___> Ok, so it seems. On Windows, virtualbox 6.0, the installation went through pretty much fine. Now I'm installing Vbox 6.0 to Linux and testing there.
<treekeko> snap installs dont work, how come?
<lubot> <teward001> unless you've installed snapd you can't run snaps
<lubot> <teward001> I don't think Lubuntu ships `snapd` by default
<treekeko> app gets installed but wont run
<lubot> <teward001> and you've tried to run it?
<treekeko> wont run
<treekeko> this output:
<treekeko> /snap/jdownloader/7/wrapper: 3: /snap/jdownloader/7/wrapper: /usr/lib/jvm/default-java/bin/java: not found
<treekeko> 2019/10/07 20:01:34.539984 cmd_linux.go:85: cannot open snapd info file "/snap/core/current/usr/lib/snapd/info": open /snap/core/current/usr/lib/snapd/info: permission denied
<treekeko> (now - after installing snapd - i get the second one)
<treekeko> snapd = snappy-debug ?
<lubot> <teward001> no
<lubot> <teward001> snapd is the thing that runs snaps
<lubot> <teward001> you weren't precise with your issue earlier
<lubot> <teward001> > /usr/lib/jvm/default-java/bin/java: not found < that's your issue with your jdownloader snap
<lubot> <teward001> it needs Java available/installed and you don't have it installed
<treekeko> because i installed snappy-debug but then it said snapd was installed
<lubot> <teward001> you don't need snappy-debug.
<lubot> <teward001> but you DO need Java installed
<lubot> <teward001> which you don't seem to have installed based on that error
<treekeko> so what is everything i must do now?
<treekeko> now i only get the second one: 2019/10/07 20:01:34.539984 cmd_linux.go:85: cannot open snapd info file "/snap/core/current/usr/lib/snapd/info": open /snap/core/current/usr/lib/snapd/info: permission denied
<treekeko> but i didnt install java
<treekeko> what does this mean?
<treekeko> is the java package called "java"
<treekeko> ?
<treekeko> so if i understood correctly i must first install java and then snapd, right?
<lubot> <teward001> you already have snapd installed
<lubot> <teward001> you need Java
<treekeko> i think snaps should be made easier, they should work right away, i tried 4 or 5 and none worked right away...
<lubot> <teward001> not all snaps are made the same
<lubot> <teward001> nor does Lubuntu or Ubuntu have any control over them directly 😜
<lubot> <teward001> you can attempt to install default-jre to see if that works
<lubot> <teward001> but it might not with that version of JDownloader in the snap
<treekeko> it might not?
<treekeko> so how to do it?
<lubot> <teward001> very hard to explain to a non-developer - but under the hood it may use Java things that're too old or too new depending on what's installed.
<lubot> <teward001> try and install default-jre and see if it works
<lubot> <teward001> if it still doesn't work/run then you'll have to contact the developers of that snap itself and get assistance from them
<lubot> <teward001> because it could be a problem with the snap itself
<treekeko> what about that wrapper thing, what does that mean?
<lubot> <teward001> that's the program that is inside the snap being run.  Its error was actually stating this: /usr/lib/jvm/default-java/bin/java: not found
<lubot> <teward001> which is why I said you don't have Java installed/available
<treekeko> ok i'll try with default-jre
<treekeko> thanks
<treekeko> should i uninstall snappy-debug?
<lubot> <teward001> yes
<treekeko> what's the command to remove snap?
<lubot> <teward001> `sudo apt remove snappy-debug`
<lubot> <teward001> you don't need to remove snapd or the JDownloader snap necessarily though
<treekeko> when you install snaps from the software center there's that permissions button... nothing needs to be done there?
<treekeko> i havent touched it
<tomreyn> no i dont think you need to change it
<treekeko> ok thanks
<tomreyn> those two options should be fine there by default https://i.imgur.com/o8sDwzp.png
<treekeko> ok
<tomreyn> but indeed this is not so useful:
<tomreyn> x@x:~$ /snap/bin/jdownloader
<tomreyn> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<treekeko> i dont understand
<treekeko> im beginner
<tomreyn> it crashed on a default ubuntu installation
<treekeko> i tried many snaps and none work
<tomreyn> then i suggest you draw your own conclusions from that
<treekeko> snap sucks :)
<lubot> <teward001> or those snaps are built for newer OSes or other libraries and software that are not available for your system.  Or those specific snaps are just poor.
<lubot> <teward001> ... or Lubuntu and Snaps just don't get along
<lubot> <teward001> which is @tsimonq2's viewpoint on the subject
<treekeko> life was easier before (snaps)
<treekeko> also i dont understand why some software is only available as snaps
<treekeko> some has both options, but some only snaps
<treekeko> we need lubuntu to be easy if we want it to conquer the world :)
<treekeko> this stuff is too complicated for most people
<treekeko> including me
<treekeko> :)
<treekeko> we just need it to press the button and work right away, like everything was before
<lubot> <HMollerCl> snaps supposedly are made for simplicity for the developer. \me don't like snaps so can't help, consumes to much resources.
<treekeko> ok im going, thanks all
#lubuntu 2019-10-08
<c|oneman> lxpanel is freaking shit compared to the Win98 start menu
<c|oneman> where’s “open file location” and other useful right-click menus?
<guiverc> c|oneman, please mind the language...
<guiverc> c|oneman, i really have no idea what you're asking.  right click menu's vary on what application is running, openbox if wallpaper, pcmanfm if file manager, etc options can be disabled; so if disabled/changed fewer, or more may show..
<c|oneman> I mean the “start menu” , this is complaint I have with all Desktop Environments. I can’t do enough with the application shortcuts
<c|oneman> I guess it’s just “open file location” no in Windows 10, they mangled it there too...
<guiverc> LXDE is pretty much on life-support (by raspberry pi folks); it was replaced with LXQt for Lubuntu; LXDE used the old GTK+2 toolkit from long-ago (gnome2), thus little effort went into it. It wasn't until 18.10 that the switch to LXQt was finally made (using Qt5 toolkit)
<c|oneman> would you say it’s time to quit lubuntu on 32-bit?
<guiverc> I have Lubuntu on a t43 (old thinkpad), which is supported until 2021-April.   I also tried later Lubuntu 18.10/19.04 on it & it was nice; alas x86 support is best with 18.04; 2021-April is still awhile into the future.
<guiverc> ^ 18.04 LTS (from 2018-April with 3 years = 2021-April; 5 years applies only to Ubuntu with gnome)
<Sealronis> hello
<Sealronis> i need an advice
<Sealronis> i have a pc, that has 1gb ram and i installed lubuntu 19 there, it is slow and lagging. I tryed to change memory swapping number from 60 to 90 or 100 but that helped only a little to none. That computer has 64-bit architecture and i installed 64 bit lubuntu there, but now im thinking i could try 32 bit and maybe older version. Some people say that
<Sealronis> they have run lubuntu on 128-256mb ram, so with correct configuration and maybe older version i should be able to run it on 1gb too
<Sealronis> On my main PC i also have this bug where lubuntu starts loading, number of ( OK ) colored text lines go and stops on ( OK ) GNOME Desktop loaded, i assume its because i installed another display manager - lightDM i think its name was and gdm3 and the original one and they must be conflicting, so i guess i need to reinstall new lubuntu.
<Sealronis> But the pressing problem is with the 1gb ram computer in about an hour or two i need to install new OS on that pc, so people can use it. Its a public computer.
<diogenes_> Sealronis, you can install whatever minimal system you want but, as soon as you open firefox, your ram is dead, ff takes 1Gb+ memory, so with 2Gb ram, you should use a different browser like dilla, epiphany.
<Sealronis> asdas
<Sealronis> diogenes_, How can i install and use older system version? When i do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will it install OS to the newest version and slow my pc down again?
<Sealronis> I should have started sentence with "Thanks!":(
<Sealronis> :)
<diogenes_> Sealronis, it will update the current system only.
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<diogenes_> err
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Sealronis> Thats great!
<Sealronis> Are older versions supported by Ubuntu repositories still? Can i get newest versions of the apps and use them in say lubuntu 10.0 as well as in lubuntu 19.0?
<diogenes_> searnope.
<Sealronis> ?
<diogenes_> Sealronis, nope, lubuntu is 3 years support.
<Sealronis> how do i use older system then ?
<diogenes_> you can use it but you can't update, no security, nothing.
<Sealronis> if i want libre office, chromium or as you said some other browser, gimp - can i use those?
<Sealronis> on 10.0
<Sealronis> i dont know what is security and you said i can update it will update only my system
<diogenes_> only the older versions.
<Sealronis> oh older versions...
<Sealronis> how do i know if they will be good enough>
<Sealronis> can i make them on public pc and know that they will work properly on all sites people need to go?
<Sealronis65> Asd
<Sealronis65> Asd
<Sealronis65> Trying
<Sealronis> Miccheck
<Sealronis> Now should be good
<Sealronis> Ok i will try 16.04 version which browsers you recommend you said?
<diogenes_> dillo, epiphany.
<Sealronis> Thanks!!
<belmari> belmari
<tomreyn> yes that's you
#lubuntu 2019-10-09
<eamonn> Hello there! I was just going to upgrade to the latest Lubuntu and realized that 19.10 is in beta anyway...
<eamonn> Anything I should know before jumping into testing? Is there some pre-beta-testing Readme I should check out?
<lubot> * HMollerCl just use the system and see if bugs appear
<eamonn> Ok, thanks, will do!
<wxl> eamonn: also head over to #lubuntu-devel where all the fun development/testing discussion happens
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Read the release notes of the beta
<wxl> see also https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/
<xrandr2> Hmm...got a lubuntu install to work :)
 * xrandr2 does a happy dance
<n-iCe> :D
<xrandr2> I just wish this laptop monitor had a higher screen resolution. I like the 1920x1280 resolution :)
<Mead> it is amazing how laptop manufactures keep putting sub 1080p screens in laptops these days.  Was looking for laptops the other day, sooo many 17inch 1600X900 laptops
#lubuntu 2019-10-10
<xrandr> I'd even take that.....my laptop is 1376 x something
<tMH> hiya everyone
<tMH> I am planning to install fresh ubuntu version on lowcost machine (old one, with P3 cpu), I've tried to install 18.04-alternative, but for some reason gfx32 (or how it spelled) did not load.
<tMH> I unpacked one by one those distro isos: lubuntu-16.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso, lubuntu-16.04.1-alternate-i386.iso, lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso, lubuntu-18.04-alternate-amd64.iso, lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso - all they have tens of missed files - I've check md5sum inside...
<tMH> only one disto has no problems - lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<tMH> iso files were dloaded from https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<guiverc2> P3 as in pentium-III (3)?   Lubuntu 16.04 LTS is EOL; flavors only come with 3 years of supported life; 2016.April + 3 years = 2019.April EOL.
<tMH> even http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<tMH> guiverc2: can you tell why there are md5sum errors (missed files) in those isos ?
<tMH> when I try to load one of them - loading is failed because gfx*.c32 file is not found!
<tMH> I did read about "tab, choose live or install" - that's nice, but install starts in text mode...
<tomreyn> tMH: end of live (EOL) is when something is no lonfger supported. try 18.04.3
<guiverc2> there shouldn't be md5sum errors in the files; I've downloaded & never had issues (I tend to download from more local mirror, but grab md5sum/sha256sum from main site)
<tMH> tomreyn - both of 18.04 has missing files in their isos...
<guiverc2> I also don't expand the ISO, just write to my install media. (usually thumb-drive & install from that)
<tMH> ok, wait here, I'll check out 18.04 386/amd64 versions and paste what I've met by md5sum testings.
<guiverc2> (expand as in the write will expand ISO to boot, but I don't manually expand it prior to write)
<tomreyn> i guess if you're saying that the 18.04.3 iso's you have verified to have downloaded AND written to the boot media with the correct checksums, cannot verify the md5sum of some components when you do the live media test, then thats's probably worth reporting a bug if there's no such report, yet
<tomreyn> but it also shouldn't pose any issues if you verified the iso was proerly written to the installer storage
<tMH> amd64 md5sum test errors: https://justpaste.it/48u3g
<tomreyn> how do you run these tests?
<tomreyn> unpack the iso, then md5sum --check <MD5SUM ?
<tomreyn> tMH: the lubuntu website is the one in the topic, not the one you seem to have downloaded from.
<guiverc2> If I run the `md5sum lubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-i386.iso`  i get "7b0a543da70aafe476796f536842d408  lubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-i386.iso"  which matches perfectly the value in the MD5SUMS file http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/MD5SUMS
<guiverc2> (likewise the amd64 file)
<tMH> tomreyn - yes, unpack the iso and run md5sum over md5sum.txt
<tMH> inside unpacked folder, of course
<tomreyn> so tMH is referring to the MD5SUMS over single files contained in the ISOs
<tMH> https://justpaste.it/48u3g
<tMH> reload the paste, I wrote new md5sum errors there.
<tomreyn> whats the checksums on those isos you tested? do they match what's given on lubuntu.ME and cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<tMH> tomreyn - once again - I unpack .iso file and check md5sum.txt file inside by md5sum. results you can see on justpaste.it I posted earlier.
<tMH> the reason I decided to check the content of those isos is because usb is not loading as it supposed - in gfx mode.
<tomreyn> tMH: i understand what you're doing. you're testing *some* ISO files' contained files against the contained MD5SUMs
<tMH> it stops by "gfx*.c32" not found.
<tMH> tomreyn - yes.
<tMH> tomreyn - not some - but those are listed in md5sum.txt file
<tomreyn> but you're not understanding this part: there i no use in testing random ISO files. only test those official ISOs please
<tMH> tomreyn - give me the link of "official iso", please, I check it right after.
<tomreyn> as i said, the lubuntu website is given on the channel topic
<tMH> of the "official iso" even.
<tomreyn> it's lubuntu.ME
<tomreyn> cdimage.ubuntu.com also works
<tMH> tomreyn - not lubuntu.net ?
<tMH> ok, cdimage.
<tMH> tomreyn - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso
<tMH> ok ?
<tMH> this one ?
<tomreyn> yes this is an official one. though the current release is probably 18.04.3
<tMH> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<tMH> then this one
<tomreyn> looks good
<tMH> ok, let me get it and check the md5sum.txt inside
<guiverc2> tMH, lubuntu.net is NOT related to Lubuntu/Ubuntu; if you're unsure what is, ask ubuntu.com (ie. https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours) and do NOT ask google - it'll send you wrong.
<tMH> guiverc2 - hm.
<tMH> guiverc2 - ok, ok, I am using ubuntu.com to get lubuntu isos
<tMH> now
<guiverc2> (ubuntu.com will send you where tomreyn already said to go)
<tMH> 18 seconds dl ETA
<tMH> 5, 4..
<tMH> btw
<tMH> I noticed that if iso contains large squashfs file - there are NO md5sum errors.
<tMH> but if iso does not have such file - it contain md5sum
<tMH> this 18.04.03 has squashfs file, but I'll check it anyway
<tMH> ok, no errors at all
<tMH> but let me check out prev version 18.04-alt
<tMH> from ubuntu.com
<tMH> this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso
<tMH> same thing: https://justpaste.it/48u3g (reload the page to get new paste)
<tMH> any ideas ?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> i guess if you're saying that the 18.04.3 iso's you have verified to have downloaded AND written to the boot media with the correct checksums, cannot verify the md5sum of some components when you do the live media test, then thats's probably worth reporting a bug if there's no such report, yet
<tMH> btw, can someone tell me what is the difference between desktop and alternative versions ?
<tMH> as I see there is no alt 18.04.03 version at all..
<guiverc2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO reports alternative are for low-ram machines  ; but no longer used
<tMH> guiverc2 - please tell me - does it mean that lubuntu is always for lowcost machines, no matter - desktop version of alternative version is used ?
<tMH> is always targeted to lowcost/old machines
<guiverc2> this will be more up-to-date on alterate - https://lubuntu.me/alternate-insta/  (ie. installer is different)
<guiverc2> Lubuntu historically concentrated on low-end; but that's not a CORE item anymore  -- https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<guiverc2> "Therefore, our main focus is shifting from providing a distribution for old hardware to a functional yet modular distribution focused on getting out of the way and letting users use their computer."
<tMH> guiverc2 - btw, P3 and 512mb ram - what distro can you recommend in this case ?
<tMH> ubuntu related, of course.
<tMH> but might be debian one:)
<tomreyn> i just loop mounted lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso and ran    md5sum --check <md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'      and got no output
<guiverc2> I won't go off-topic here... but P3 is unsupported in many browsers, in loads of software which requires CPU to have functions that don't exist in P3
<tMH> guiverc2 - might me v16? or 12 ?
<guiverc2> even debian requires i686  (they just call it i386 as does Ubuntu)
<tomreyn> ... the same with     md5sum --quiet --strict --check <md5sum.txt
<tMH> earlier I did upgrade 16.04 xubuntu to 18.04.03 and got a problem with geforce 6200 - no resolution except 1024x768 can be used... tried to compile nvidia drivers, got no success - get info that kernel stuff is messed up so nvidia drivers are messing up with it - too...
<tMH> that is why I deciced to install all-new fresh system...
<tMH> get=got
<guiverc2> the base of Ubuntu systems (be it xubuntu, lubuntu) is the same... the major difference is GUI/desktop over that Ubuntu base.
<tMH> 18.04 is heavy weight, as I noticed... even if I run firefox with _two_ tabs - the system load goes up to 100% ....
<tomreyn> tMH: the files you state are missing are present for me
<tMH> tomreyn - really ?
<tMH> tomreyn - where do you unpack that iso - windows, linux ?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> i just loop mounted lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso and ran    md5sum --check <md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'      and got no output
<tMH> and what program do you use to unpack them ?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> ... the same with     md5sum --quiet --strict --check <md5sum.txt
<tMH> tomreyn - hm....
<tomreyn> just read what i wrote ;)
<tMH> should I write that .iso from linux, then ?
<tMH> pretty strange. I use ultraiso - as always did...
<tMH> got no problem until this day...
<tomreyn> use any software that's not broken, i guess
<tMH> ok, I dloaded lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso once again.
<tomreyn> why? use checksumming
<tMH> ok, I'll run linux mint now , get that iso into.. and try to mount it.
<tMH> just tell me command how to mount .iso, PLEASE:)
<tMH> or let me find this info
<tomreyn> sudo losetup --verbose --find lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso; losetup --all; sudo mount /dev/loopXXX /mnt/; cd /mnt; sudo md5sum --quiet --strict --check <md5sum.txt
<tMH> uploading 18.04.03-desktop both files, and 18.04-alt both files.
<tomreyn> you're uploading what where why?
<tMH> tomreyn - iso files to linux box
<tMH> done
<tomreyn> that's fine with me then ;)
<tomreyn> i won't personally support linux mint, though
<tMH> tomreyn - very interesting...
<tomreyn> that i dont support linux mint? i would not have thought so.
<tMH> [2019-10-10][16:34]{tmh@rd2}[20] /mnt/iso>md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep FAILED
<tMH> [2019-10-10][16:34]{tmh@rd2}[21] /mnt/iso>
<tMH> tomreyn - I have no questions about linux mint, just about lubuntu...
<tomreyn> great.
<tomreyn> then you came to the right place
<tMH> nice to know ;)
<tomreyn> there's more placed listed on the channel topic, though
<tomreyn> *placeS
<tMH> tomreyn - might be those isos have some cross-linked files ?
<tMH> very strange thing...
<tomreyn> i don't know what "cross-linked files" are, and even if i would, i probably don't know any more about those ISOs than you do
<tMH> comparing mounted folders/files with unpacked ones...
<tMH> ok, I'll install version 16 then..
<tMH> at least it worked OK with my nvidia card, and wasn't THAT slow.
<tomreyn> but end of life
<tomreyn> you'll run a system with exploitable security vulnerabilities, wont be able to get support with this installation here.
<tMH> tomreyn - anyway , the host is located on local network with no access from outside it, so fsck it, let it work ;)
<tMH> btw, I know about archive.ubuntu.com
<tMH> some support after official support end exists
<tMH> ok, I 'mixed up' what was mount with what was unpacked into usb flash
<tMH> md5sum on windows shows no errors.
<tMH> let me run it now!;)
<tMH> tomreyn - with squashfs big file everything is loading ok:)
<tomreyn> i'm glad you worked it out
<tMH> tomreyn - btw, do you know default root password for lubuntu v16 ?
<tMH> I want to mount some disk in live mode I loaded.
<tMH> disk/partitions
<tMH> ah, sudo passwd..
<tomreyn> also, "unsupported" means "unsupported"
<seacucumber> hi!
<dnz_> hi all, can someone help me? i 'm using my desktop with 1024x768 resolution.
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dnz_> in past there was xorg.conf file. now ubuntu doesn't use it. and i don't know the way to increase resolution
<wxl> dnz_: ubuntu or lubuntu?
<dnz_> lubuntu
<wxl> what version?
<dnz_> 19.04 stable
<wxl> you should just be able to use the monitor settings
<dnz_> i have intel graphics card
<wxl> if for some reason, it doesn't expose all the options, you've probably got some funky monitor that doesn't behave right, in which case, you can use the xorg.conf (which, yes, is still a thing) or xrandr in an autostart
<dnz_> i am trying xrandr but nothing changes
<wxl> so the monitor settings doesn't show you additional resolutions?
<dnz_> no highest is 1024 768
<wxl> here's how xrandr works:
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<wxl> here's a discussion of using xorg.conf:
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/74808/how-do-i-force-a-resolution-of-1024x768
<dnz_> cl1p.net/tfxwdfrzbx
<wxl> that's nice and empty
<dnz_> https://pastecode.xyz/view/131cb867
<dnz_> how can i add 1280x1024 res.
<genii> dnz_:  Creating and enabling a new resolution using xrandr is the best method
<dnz_> genii, how? i'm not so good with comands
<genii> dnz_: If you read the xrandr webpage wxl linked to, it has the instructions step by step
<dnz_> hallelujah
<dnz_> thanx a lot
<akemhp> Hey, does LUbuntu works well with dual screen especially on TV via HDMI? Can i choose between extended display or mirrored?
<wxl> akemhp: with the latest version you will get the best support. don't use 18.04.
<akemhp> wxl, ok, yeah i got 19.04 in a virtual machine to test it actually.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @akemhp [<akemhp> Hey, does LUbuntu works well with dual screen especially on TV via HDMI …], yes
<akemhp> Ok, cool.
<akemhp> Thanks.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only that wallpapers assume one big screen when extended in >18.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've done a script to solve it in case you need it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/stitchwp/+git/stitchwp
#lubuntu 2019-10-11
<lubuntu_> So far the new release does not break my workflow and LXQt looks 10x better than LDXE. 5/5 will install when released!
<acsmor> hello
<acsmor> anyone here?
<btesters> the lubuntu 18.04 in live mode is asking a login and password that i can't findo in documentation
<diogenes_> btesters, user should be lubuntu and no password, hit enter.
<btesters> thanks so much
<btesters> it's a amazing os
<diogenes_> did it work?
<btesters> i did a logout, after restart, did not ask me
<donofrio> what is the text install package (ubiquity-installer?)  gui installer locking up my session or at least it seems to be....
<guiverc> donofrio, ubiquity is a graphical installer; I'm used to hearing the textual installer referred to as debian-installer (but I don't know it's correct name)
<guiverc> donofrio, it could be https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/debian-installer-launcher   but I have no experience with installer packaging sorrry
<tomreyn> mini.iso and the alternative server installer use the debian installer
<tomreyn> (which is text based, as is the default server installer)
<donofrio> well I have a live installer dvd session but the gtk doesn't like the video or something....so I wanted to start a small terminal window and apt-get install that debian-installer and see if it works.....
<HanSolow> hi
#lubuntu 2019-10-12
<exit70> hi, just installed lubuntu eoan recently. wonder is there still a key combination for "half screen"? IIRC, in 18.04, Super + arrow key works.
<krytarik> exit70: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59 - I'm reading this currently, you might as well.
<exit70> looks relevant, thx!
<krytarik> That is also to indicate that you could easily reimplement it for your own use.
<exit70> if i am reading correctly, Super key cannot be used in openbox keybind any more?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! The super key bindings, if placed in openbox, interfere with those of lxqt. So no that cannot be used. But if you want tilling shortcuts you can set them like ctrl-alt-pgdn, etc. Just make sure you don't conflict with any of those in lxqt
<The_LoudSpeaker> But that's a pretty dirty hack we had for tilling, i'd recommend a different window manager like kw instead of openbox.
#lubuntu 2019-10-13
<eipip1e0> currently there is date/time displayed at tray, how to enable it?
<eipip1e0> latest version
<eipip1e0> *there is*there is no*
<wxl> latest lts or regular versiokn?
<Guest79850> hello where are you from?
<onyx> I need help I can't get gimp to work it keeps crashing every time I try to edit an image
<onyx> I tried uninstalling purging it and still it crashes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> onyx that sounds more like a gimp problem than a lubuntu one. Anyway run it from a commandline with verbose (if available) yo get better understanding of why is crashing
